# Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte



## kleinerdorsch (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
in diesem Jahr möchte ich nun das seit Jahren beliebte Thema eröffnen und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme :vik:.
Nun auch schon meine erste Frage;
Wer von Euch ist in der Woche vom 21.08 -28.08.2010 vor Spodsbjerg unterwegs und kennt dort einige Hotspots fürs Bootsangeln, die er auch mitteilen würde |laola:?

Gruß vom Niederrhein Rolf


----------



## jannisO (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na wenn das nichts ist #6
Find ich gut Rolf, das du dies hier neu angelegt hast.
Auch für mich geht es dieses Jahr wieder hin. Leider ist noch langes warten angesagt, denn dieses Jahr geht es im September dort hin.
Ich hoffe nur mit etwas mehr Erfolg als letztes Jahr, wo ich das erste Mal dort war.
Naja ich denk mal wenn man sich nicht so gut auskennt dort ist es sicher normal das man nicht so sehr gut fängt. Noch dazu hab ich so oft auch noch nicht in der Ostsee gefischt.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Mario,
schön das Du auch wieder hier hingefunden hast :m.

Gruß vom Niederrhein  Rolf


----------



## Blauhai (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Prima, dass dieser Beitrag endlich wieder da ist. Habe schon sehnlichst darauf gewartet.

Fahre dieses Jahr zum 6. Mal nach Langeland und zwar Anfang April. Nach zwei Jahren mäßigen Fangs sollte es dieses Jahr mal wieder so richtig reinknallen.

Wünsche allen, die dieses Jahr "hoch machen" viel Petri Heil.

Gruß "Blauhai"


----------



## Rohrbacher (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind dieses Jahr vom 12. - 19. Juni oben.
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen was das neue Jahr bringt.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Rolf.....hier auch Rolf  :m

Super-Ding!!
Bin vom 27.03. - 10.04. auch oben!!#6


----------



## germanbrl (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Morgen!
Da ist Er ja endlich wieder, der Langelandtreff.
Fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder, aber dieses Mal von Spodsberg und 
erste Aprilwoche.Ich hoffe auf wenig Wind und endlich wieder bssere
Fänge.


----------



## Chris19 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na gut, schließ ich mich mal an|wavey:

13.-27. März in Spodsbjerg
Boot und Mefo


----------



## jannisO (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schön das hier so langsam alles wieder ins rollen kommt. Sicher wird es auch wieder den einen oder anderen interessanten Bericht geben. Ich freu mich drauf #6


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch meine Wenigkeit vom 12.6.-26.6. erneut in Spodsbjerg!
Auf ein Neues!
:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## jannisO (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in diesem Jahr möchte ich nun das seit Jahren beliebte Thema eröffnen und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme :vik:.
> Nun auch schon meine erste Frage;
> Wer von Euch ist in der Woche vom 21.08 -28.08.2010 vor Spodsbjerg unterwegs und kennt dort einige Hotspots fürs Bootsangeln, die er auch mitteilen würde |laola:?
> ...




Hättest du nicht eine Woche später fahren können |uhoh:
dann hätten wir uns wenigstens mal kennen gelernt. Schade.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



jannisO schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht eine Woche später fahren können |uhoh:
> dann hätten wir uns wenigstens mal kennen gelernt. Schade.


 Hallo Mario,
was nicht ist, kann noch werden.#6.
Du weißt doch, es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt |kopfkrat.

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## zanderman111 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und so verkommt ein Thread mit interresanten Namen zum Laberthread. Bitte umbenennen#d:v


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hm,

einigen passt es und sind zufrieden, weil sie sich austauschen können und dem anderen passt es nicht...........#c
Wem soll man es jetzt recht machen?? Dem einen, nur weil der Name/ die Bezeichnung stört?? Tja..........

Bislang waren die Teilnehmer ja soweit zufrieden...........vieleicht sollte man als "Einzelner" dann was anderes lesen. wenn man weiss, dass es für einen selbst doch so "uninteressant" ist??? Und sogar schon die Bezeichnung nicht stimmt#c


----------



## kleinerdorsch (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@zandermann111
Das Jahr hat gerade erst angefangen, wohingegen die Saison auf Langeland noch auf sich warten läßt; also keine Panik......... werden schon noch Berichte kommen.

@ all
weiterhin viel freud in diesem Thread .


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo in die Runde#h

dann reihe ich mal mit ein in die Langelandrunde.

Werde ab dem 24.03. für eine Woche in See stechen....:q

Vielleicht klappt es auch schon vorher mit einem spontanen we, falls es bald etwas milder wird.

Es sollen schließlich Fische an Land kommen und keine "Eisschollen".:q

Wenigstens ist es von Kiel nicht so weit.

Euch allen eine erfolgreiche Langelandsaison.

Gruß von der Kieler Förde.:vik:


----------



## jannisO (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> was nicht ist, kann noch werden.#6.
> Du weißt doch, es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt |kopfkrat.
> 
> Gruß   Rolf




Da hast absolut Recht #6


----------



## Ines (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann werde ich mal "mitlabern".:q
Ich bin im August segelnderweise in der Gegend unterwegs, wann genau, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber ich werde mit Sicherheit ein paar Pilker und Gummifische in den Langeland-Belt werfen (und hoffentlich erfolgreich wieder rausholen|rolleyes)!


----------



## jannisO (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> einigen passt es und sind zufrieden, weil sie sich austauschen können und dem anderen passt es nicht...........#c
> Wem soll man es jetzt recht machen?? Dem einen, nur weil der Name/ die Bezeichnung stört?? Tja..........
> ...



Gruß in den Landkreis Celle und sagen:

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## jannisO (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Ines schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal "mitlabern".:q
> Ich bin im August segelnderweise in der Gegend unterwegs, wann genau, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber ich werde mit Sicherheit ein paar Pilker und Gummifische in den Langeland-Belt werfen (und hoffentlich erfolgreich wieder rausholen|rolleyes)!




Dann drück ich die Daumen und würde mich freuen für deine Person #6


----------



## diesel2499 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
wir fahren vom 01- - 08. Mai zum ersten mal nach_*Spodsbjerg.

*_Vielleicht kann uns jemand Tipps geben?;+

mfg


----------



## dicker Dorsch (28. Januar 2010)

Servus an alle Langeland Angler hier.#h
wir möchten diese Jahr das erste mal auf Langeland buchen. 
Sind 6-8 Angler
Zielfisch: Dorsch
Wann?: 12-19.06
Wer kann mir da helfen? Unterkunf mit Boot, Adressen, Namen, Fangplätze u.s.w.
Ich würde mich über jede Info freuen. 
Nach der Fahrt, kommt auch der Bericht.
Gruß
dicker Dorsch


----------



## germanbrl (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Tag. 
Es gibt auf Langeland sehr viele Anbieter von Häusern und Booten,aber bei einigen zählt in letzter Zeit nur noch Geld und nicht mehr Service und Qulität.Ich habe Haus über Novasol gebucht und Boot bei IBI.


----------



## Stefan W. (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir buchen unser Boot auch bei IBI. Top Service und
die Boote werden auch sehr gut gepflegt. Du bekommst gute
Tips wo zur Zeit was gefangen wird. Beim Haus hatten wir bei
Novasol bis jetzt auch keine Probleme und waren immer 
mit den Häusern zufrieden.


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, Haus und Boot bietet in Osterskov und Umgebung noch Ferienhäuser an, aber die Slippe an seinem Betriebsgelände darf von seinen Booten nicht mehr benutzt werden. Es sind ihm einfach zu viele Schäden durch Unwissenheit oder Unfähigkeit einger Angler an seinen Booten entstanden. Seine Boote liegen jetzt im Hafen von Bagenkop und wenn man von dort die Dorsche bei DW 54 ärgern will, ist das schon ein schöner Tourn und von Spodsbjerg aus ist das fast die gleiche Strecke. Fragt sich nun wirklich was besser ist. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin!
Dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen:
'Wir fahren im Herbst (noch soooo lange hin|rolleyes) vom 09.-16.10 und ahben ein Haus bei Haus und Boot gemietet. Sind da eigentlich immer gern hingefahren, insbesondere als es noch Osterskov2000 war und Stefan sich um die Boote etc gekümmert hat.
Den Nachfolger haus&Boot haben wir vor 2 Jahren kennengelernt und entweder mag man die Leute oder nicht.....wie wohl so oft
Wir fahren mit nem eigenen Boot und wollten die Slippe von Haus&Boot wieder nutzen.....ich hoffe, das geht noch, denn ich finde die Fahrstrecken sowohl von Spodsbjerg als auch von Bagenkop zu den Fanggründen recht weit, wobei ich von denen spreche, die ich immer angefahren habe:q


----------



## shorty 38 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ham-n-Egg, ich glaube, daß Morten kein Problem mit dem Trailen Deines Bootes hat. Vielleicht kostet es ein paar Kronen. Viel wichtiger ist der Zustand der Rampe. Falls er das ganze Jahr an der Rampe nichts gemacht hat und vielleicht der Eisgang sein Übriges getan hat, wirst du vielleicht Probleme bekommen. Es gibt aber noch zwei Naturrampen in der Nähe. Die eine ist 500 Meter nördlich und die andere nur über die Hauptstraße und durch ein anderes Feriengebiet erreichbar, liegt 500 Meter südlich. Wie der Zustand ist, mußt Du selber oder hier im Board herrausfinden. Google Earth wäre noch ein weiterer Tipp! Gruß und viel Spaß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

wir (6 Mann) sind vom 08.04 - 16.04 in Spodsbjerg. Haus über Novasol und Boot von IBI. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## chambfuchs (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Meine Jungs und ich ( 6 Personen ) sind vom 14.8. - 21.8.10 ) in Bagenkop Haus direkt im Hafen gegenüber Fischhalle. Hatten ein Jahr ausgesetzt ansonsten schon ca. 20mal dagewesen. Alles bei Torben gebucht.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Shorty!
Soweit ich weiß, kostete das slippen 20€ die Woche, wenn man von Hasu&Boot kein Boot gemietet hatte. Das ist aber einkalkuliert.
Gut, werd ich sehen müssen, wie die Slippe ist, wird aber schon passen. Zur Not muß ich ausweichen. Die Naturrampen kenn ich und finde sie recht dürftig, die eine eine recht Steile Straße zum Meer runter, die andere 20-30m über den Strand, da hab ich schon einige Stecken bleiben sehen|bigeyes


----------



## Hendrik (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin -

fahre mit meinen Kollegen vom

13. - 20.02.2010 #6

schön zum Eisangeln nach Langeland -

kennt jemand zufällig gute Webcams von dort ?


----------



## Multe (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Hendrik, gibt nur eine und die steht direkt vor Spodsbjerg
http://www.vintertrafik.dk/ 
Sieht im Moment nicht gerade gemütlich aus und es soll die Tage sogar noch schlimmer kommen.
Sehe mich im März auch schon beim Eisangeln.
Gruß Multe


----------



## germanbrl (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute
Vielleicht sollte man mal nachfragen ob IBI auch Eisbrecher zum mieten hat!
Freue mich aber auf die erste Aprilwoche auf Langeland.


----------



## Tomgala (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hmm...war denn noch keiner da zum Mefos ärgern ?
Angler kennen beim Wetter doch keine Gnade, höchstens beim Seegang.
Also, her mit den Berichten.
Nachdem es im letzten August eher mau war wollte ich ja nicht wieder hin, aber vielleicht überleg ich mir das dann noch mal.


----------



## scheibe 13 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin dicker Dorsch
ich fahre bereits seit 13 Jahren auf die Insel und kann nur positives berichten.
Meine Unterkünfte buche ich bei Dan Sommer und das Boot bei IBI in Spodsbjerg.Die Boote sind top ausgestattet.In den letzten 2 Jahren ist der Dorschbestand von maßigen Dorschen wie ja alle wissen leider zurückgegangen.Deshalb habe ich auf Langeland gezielt auf Butt gefischt.Der Erfolg war super.Die Größe lag zwischen 30-55cm.Ich fische sowiso lieber Naturköder als Kunstköder.Mit dieser Angelart hat man die Möglichkeit sowohl Dorsch als auch Butt zu fangen.
Da ich dieses Jahr wieder im September nach Langeland fahre hoffe ich, das die Dorsche sich ein wenig erholt haben.

Gruß Scheibe 13



dicker Dorsch schrieb:


> Servus an alle Langeland Angler hier.#h
> wir möchten diese Jahr das erste mal auf Langeland buchen.
> Sind 6-8 Angler
> Zielfisch: Dorsch
> ...


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Tomgala, auf Langeland konnten in den letzten Tage nur noch Panzer fahren. Auf der Ostseite war zwar fast kein Eis aber was nützt es, wenn die Strassen unpassierbar sind. Ist ja jetzt noch jede Menge Schnee auf LL.
@ scheibe 13, erstmal willkommen hier im Board.
Lass dir bei deinem nächsten Besuch auf Langeland im September von Nikolaj mal ein paar Tipps geben, wie du an die großen Dorsche kommst. Er kann dir auch bis dahin die genauen Plätze sagen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## scheibe 13 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Hendrik,

im Internet unter www.daneborg.com sind alle Webcams von Dänemark aufgeführt.

Gruß Scheibe 13#6




Hendrik schrieb:


> Moin -
> 
> fahre mit meinen Kollegen vom
> 
> ...


----------



## Hendrik (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Tomgala, auf Langeland konnten in den letzten Tage nur noch Panzer fahren. Auf der Ostseite war zwar fast kein Eis aber was nützt es, wenn die Strassen unpassierbar sind. Ist ja jetzt noch jede Menge Schnee auf LL.


Moin Multe - hast Du zufällig noch aktuelle Infos über die Lage dort ? :q ...nicht dass wir nächste Woche nur auf Ketten nach LL kommen :q


----------



## Multe (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Hendrik, die Straßen sind wieder befahrbar. Liegt halt noch jede Menge Schnee. Im Hafen Spodsbjerg ist alles voll Eis. Aber die Ostseite von LL ist eisfrei. 
Wie es nächste Woche aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, denn die haben ja Schnee und gewaltige Minusgrade vorausgesagt.
Werde ja auch schon langsam nervös, da es ja bis zu unserem nächsten Trip  auch nicht mehr so lange ist.
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und kannst dann mal von deinen Fängen Berichten.
Gruß Multe


----------



## meister67 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Im Sommer haben wir bei Haus und Boot 35 Euronen für 1. Woche slippen bezahlt.


----------



## schneckel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde!

Auch ich möchte Ende März hochfahren und wolle frage, ob jemand einen guten Bootsverleih kennt, ich fahre in die Nähe von Sædballe. Welche ANgelnmethoden werden empfohlen???

THX in Voraus


----------



## Zanderman (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Schneckel,
Sædballe liegt ziemlich weit südlich auf Langeland, also kannst Du dir entweder bei Torben Hansen Boot und Tips besorgen  in Bagenkop oder in Tryggelev(auch Wattis und alles andere was nötig ist wie z.Bsp die Angellizenz), oder in Spodsberg bei IBI (Nikolaj).Der Weg nach Spodsberg ist für dich wohl weiter, kann aber je nach der Wetterlage die bessere Entscheidung sein, weil oftmals von Bagenkop aus bei entsprechenden Wind-und Seegängen schlecht an den Dorsch zu kommen ist.-Aber das sind nur meine Erfahrungen, die ich mit meinem Boot gemacht habe, obwohl meine Kampfmakrele mit 90 PS -Hilfsmotor -Seefunk und GPS  eigentlich ganz gut ausgerüstet ist.-Jedenfalls konnten wir von Spodsberg aus oftmals noch zumindest auf Platte gehen,als in Bagenkop kein Boot mehr aus dem Hafen kam.-Ich bin nicht der große Schreiber hier, aber ich denke dass Du hier noch einige andere Tips bekommen wirst, die Kameraden hier in den Foren geben eigentlich immer gute aktuelle Hinweise.-Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## Zanderman (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Kleinerdorsch,
ich antworte leider ein wenig spät, aber vielleicht hilft es Dir ja trotzdem etwas weiter.-Meine Erfahrung zur Insel Langeland (seit Mitte der 70 er Jahre  immer wieder mal hin, die letzten 10 Jahre durchgehend) hat mich immer wieder gelehrt immer wieder nachzufragen: Zuerst die Bootsverleiher und Angelgeräteverkäufer (z.Bsp.Thomas in Spodsberg-IBI-Torben Hansen) weil sie täglich Kontakt mit den Anglern haben.Dabei ist es mir wichtiger zu erfahren in welcher Tiefe w a s gefangen wird, als an welcher Stelle auf den Meter genau.Echolot am Mietboot sollte man auf alle Fälle nehmen und dann entsprechende Strukturen suchen.-Frag die Angler die schon da sind, oder schau beim Ausnehmen zu, wie der Mageninhalt aussieht.Wie ist die Wassertemperatur? Noch zu warm? Wenn allgemein nicht viel in den Fischkisten liegt, oder nur Kleinzeug, dann fange ich meist in tieferen Bereichen an und arbeite mich Richtung Land im Herbst sogar bis in die Uferbereiche (Vorsicht dicke Steine...vor allem im Süden), auch dort kann man dicke Brocken fangen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zanderman,
auch ich fahre seit nunmehr 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach LL.
In diesem Jahr fahre ich aber das erste mal ende August.
Habe schon viele Berichte gelesen, wo man von Sommerdorschen vor Langeland in den "Löchern" gesprochen hat.!!
Kanten hab ich ohne Ende gefunden aber Löcher???? Fehlanzeige.
Deshalb hier meine Frage nach Stellen :q.
Ausserdem...... wer ist denn nun auch noch in der Woche vom
21.08-28.08.10 vor Ort???

Gruß   Rolf :m


----------



## Multe (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej kleinerdorsch, zuuuu späääääät!!!!  Da haben wir schon alle großen Dorsche rausgefangen. Fahren am 21. August nach Hause.
War ja nur ein Witz !!!
Aktueller kann du du Infos ja nicht bekommen, wenn wir am 21.8. zurückfahren. Werde alle Tipps über Fangtechnik, Fangplätze und - tiefen Nikolaj geben.  Kannst mich ja kurz vorher nochmal daran erinnern. Im letzten August war es ja SUPER mit den großen Dorschen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Schneckel,

meine Frau, Hund und ich sind auch Ende März für zwei Wochen in Fredmose / Sædballe . Hauptsächlich werden wir versuchen beim Sinnfischen, Fliegenfischen und mit dem Brandungsgeschirr was zu erbeuten.#6

Vieleicht sehen wir uns da oben!!


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej kleinerdorsch, zuuuu späääääät!!!! Da haben wir schon alle großen Dorsche rausgefangen. Fahren am 21. August nach Hause.
> War ja nur ein Witz !!!
> Aktueller kann du du Infos ja nicht bekommen, wenn wir am 21.8. zurückfahren. Werde alle Tipps über Fangtechnik, Fangplätze und - tiefen Nikolaj geben. Kannst mich ja kurz vorher nochmal daran erinnern. Im letzten August war es ja SUPER mit den großen Dorschen.
> Gruß Multe


 
Hi Multe
Freu mich schon darauf dir über die Schulter zu schauen#6


----------



## kleinerdorsch (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej kleinerdorsch, zuuuu späääääät!!!! Da haben wir schon alle großen Dorsche rausgefangen. Fahren am 21. August nach Hause.
> War ja nur ein Witz !!!
> Aktueller kann du du Infos ja nicht bekommen, wenn wir am 21.8. zurückfahren. Werde alle Tipps über Fangtechnik, Fangplätze und - tiefen Nikolaj geben. Kannst mich ja kurz vorher nochmal daran erinnern. Im letzten August war es ja SUPER mit den großen Dorschen.
> Gruß Multe


Hi Multe,
du weißt doch; wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten :vik:.
Werde dich auf Input festnageln , und wehe et läuft dann 
nicht.|bigeyes:c
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Multe (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej kleinerdorsch, wenn Wind und Strömung mitspielen wirst du schon deine Dorsche fangen. Aber Vorsicht!! Heringsfetzen 04 will ja auch noch mitmischen. Für reichlich Input werde ich schon sorgen. Werde dir auch was an Saltwater GULP bei Nikolaj lassen.
Freue mich jetzt aber erst einmal auf die beiden Wochen im März. Sind ja in der zeit 2 Veranstaltungen in Spodsbjerg und hoffentlich fallen die nicht wegen Eisgang aus.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Wie ist die Wassertemperatur? Noch zu warm? Wenn allgemein nicht viel in den Fischkisten liegt, oder nur Kleinzeug, dann fange ich meist in tieferen Bereichen an und arbeite mich Richtung Land im Herbst sogar bis in die Uferbereiche (Vorsicht dicke Steine...vor allem im Süden), auch dort kann man dicke Brocken fangen.
> Viel Erfolg


 
@ Zanderman (und andere Kollegen): 
Du sagst, Du bist schon seit vielen Jahren auf Langeland. Interessant finde ich Deine Erwähnung, dass Du auch in den Uferbereichen erfolgreich bist. 
Das letzte mal habe ich in 2005 einen Bericht von Stefan Lüring gelesen (ich glaube in der Esox), wo von erfolgreichem Angeln im Flachwasser vor (Süd-LL) berichtet wird. 
Liest man die Berichte der Kameraden hier im Board seit sagen wir mal 2006 oder 2007, dann findet man immer nur Beschreibungen, dass an den Kanten zur Rinne und in der Rinne gefangen wird (Das gilt auch für mich, bin allerdings die letzten Jahre nur im Sommer da gewesen, als das Wasser sehr warm war.).

Und zwar wird das Fangen im Tiefen auch von den Kameraden berichtet, die im Frühjahr und Herbst da waren. In den Monaten wir Mai oder Oktober lassen sich aber u.a. vor Rügen oder in der Kieler Gegend sehr gut Dorsche in Tiefen von 3-8 Metern Dorsch fangen. 

Ich frage mich seit längerem, warum man darüber in den Langeland-Threads nichts findet.

Letztes Jahr hat zu der Frage ein Kollege geschrieben, dass die Dorsche im Flachen Küstendorsche sind, das seien andere als die, die im Tiefen sind. Die Küstendorsche würde es vor Langeland nicht mehr geben, weil die alle weggefangen oder abgewandert sind. Finde ich nicht überzeugend.

Würde mich sehr interessieren, was ihr dazu denkt.


----------



## Chris19 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Greenhorn, 

ich denke mal Du findest hier nichts drüber weil es kaum jemand versucht, da die meisten Kollegen die Dorsche nur im tiefen Wasser vermuten.
Die Küstendorsche, jep, das ist in der Tat so, die sind eher schlank und lang weil sie ihre Beute anders jagen, aber gerade so die Ecke Gulstav kannst Du in der kälteren Jahreszeit auch Dorsche mit dem Blinker vom Ufer aus fangen und zwar recht gut.
Es gibt aber auch Jahre wo die "anderen" Dorsche für eine gewisse Zeit im Flachwasser stehen. Ich glaub vor 4 Jahren (vllt auch 5) haben wir mal im März vor Spodsbjergauf 2-3 Meter Tiefe gefangen, und da war keiner unter 60cm dabei. Die letzten beiden Jahre standen sie dafür alle zwischen 25 und 30m und im Flachen nur Kleinzeug oder gar nix. Aber ich denke wir wissen Alle welche Faktoren zusammenkommen können...also bleibt einem nur ausprobieren....#6


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Greenhorn!

Mir geht es genauso wie Dir!
Ich fahre jetzt schon 7 oder 8 Jahre da hoch und fange nur Richtung Tief--im letzten Juni noch tiefer!
Ab u. zu habe ich auch auf 15 m Glück gehabt aber flacher..ne Du keine Chance.
Vielleicht kommen die Dorsche im Winter Richtung Küste aber meine Erfahrung vom Juni bis September 20-35 m!
Gab schon ein paar Plateaus mit 20 m aber flacher.....nix!#d

Ich wundere mich aus manchmal über die Aussagen, und frage mich ob ich was falsch mache?

also dann wieder auf ins Tiefe....#6

Gruß
Tom


----------



## schneckel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ angelnrolfman

... :m abgemacht, wenn wir uns über den weg laufen können wir uns ja mal unsere Fangergebinsse gegenseitig mitteilen.


@ all Langelangangler

... also kann man auch schon im März / April einen Ausflug auf´s Meer wagen um vielleicht einen schönen Dorsch zu landen, oder ist das um diese Jahreszeit ein Fehlgriff ?

Und braucht man unbedingt eine Brandungsrute oder geht auch einen 100g Gundrute zum Brandungsfischen (wird wohl am geringen Wurfgewicht liegen und mit ja beantwortet)

gruss schneckel


----------



## Multe (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej schneckel, sicher kannst du in dieser Zeit schon schöne Dorsche fangen. siehe hier.
http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=17965
20.3.2009 davon gabs noch mehr. Aber alle in einer Tiefe von +25m direkt vor Spodsbjerg gefangen. Im Flachwasserbereich kam kein Fisch. In den letzten Jahren fingen wir in dieser Zeit leider KEINE Dorsche mehr bei 4-5m. Wir haben sehr viel Zeit damit verbracht die Dorsche im flacheren Wasser zu finden auch andere Köder probiert, war aber leider gar nichts.
Wenn deine Grundrute lang genug ist min. 3,60 ( 3,90 - 4,20m wäre besser), so kannst du diese schon zum Brandungsangeln benutzen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Upi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin!
Ich wäre heute eigentlich auch auf LL in Bagenkop, leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit. Wir haben jetzt den 05.03. ins Auge gefasst.
Wir sind allerdings nur zum Brandungsangeln da, wobei ich auch gern mal mit einem Boot raus möchte, mein Bekannter und Vereins Kamerad (der uns jetzt schon 6x dahin geschleppt hat) fährt 3-4 mal im Jahr nach LL im Sommer mietet er sich auch ein Boot, das sind ja auch mal eben 700 Km eine Fahrt von uns bis LL.

Kann mir jemand eine Adresse geben wo ich momentanes Wetter auf LL bekomme-finde?

Ich hoffe es klappt am 5 denn ich bin gerne da auch wegen der Landschaft!!


----------



## Multe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Upi, ja das ist so ein Problem in diesem Jahr mit dem Wetter.  Aber schlimmer kann es nun nicht mehr kommen.
Wetter findest du hier: http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/regionaludsigten/fyn.htm
Da findest du auch alles über Strömung, Windgeschw. , Wellen usw. aber nur auf dänisch.
Am 5. 3. wird das schon klappen und ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter und sehr gute Fänge.
Gruß Multe


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@all,

hab das hier mal wieder hochgeholt...........

Es sind ja doch schon einige Leute zu der Zeit oben.#6
Sollte man sich treffen.......(wir haben Focus-Kombi, schwarz mit Dachbox und CE- Kennzeichen......am Wasser sind wir mit Hund (heller Labrador) unterwegs.), Klönschnack willkommen und Erfahrungen austauschen! :q

Dickes Petri und schönen Urlaub!!!! |wavey:


----------



## dicker Dorsch (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
habe nun gebucht.
12.-19.06.2010 gehts los. Habe das Haus von Navasol und das Boot von IBI ein Limbo 585. Ist das Boot groß genug für 5 Personen? Das größere war schon weg. Wir fahren von Spodsbjerg aus.
Wir wären über jeden Tipp froh (GPS Punkte, Angeltipps u.s.w.). Bitte direkt an mich schreiben.

Gruß dicker Dorsch


----------



## Rohrbacher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo dicker Dorsch,

wir sind zur gleichen Zeit oben, allerdings in Bagenkop.
Das Limbo 585 haben wir auch, aber nur mit 3 Personen.
Zu fünft wirds eng, mit 4 Personen kommt man noch gut aus.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## dicker Dorsch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Rohrbacher,
da können wir ja mal den direkten Vergleich zu Spodsbjerg machen. Gut - ich habe von Langeland noch Null Ahnung. Aber schaun wir mal.
Nochmals danke für die Info.
dicker Dorsch


----------



## schneckel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ll bin mit meiner Frau für eine Woche Ende März oben (20. - 27.3) , Audi Hellblau OHZ-

vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Chris19 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@schneckel
wo bist Du denn auf LL?
Oder hab ich da was überlesen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej schneckel, da kannst du dich doch mal beim DAM Meeres - Event sehen lassen. Am 21. 3. um 10Uhr trifft sich alles bei Thomas im Angelcentrum. Da bekommst du alle aktuellen Infos übers Mefoangeln und danach gehts an Wasser. Jørgen macht das sehr gut und einen besseren Input kannst du nicht bekommen.
Werde auch da sein.
Gruß Multe


----------



## schneckel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:vik: @multe

 ich bin auf jeden fall 10:00 da und ich habe meiner FRau auch schon gesagt dass die ersten 3 tage den MEFO´s gehören, ich hoffe nur die beisen auch. 

@chris 
wir sind in der nähe von   [FONT=&quot]Sædballe

[/FONT]


----------



## Blauhai (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

...wird langsam Zeit für den ersten Fangbericht.

War denn dieses Jahr noch keiner oben?

Bei mir geht´s am 27.03. los.

Petri Heil

Blauhai


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Blauhai,

ich warte auch schon auf "Erfolgsberichte" . Leider kam noch nichts an......
Ich bin ja auch vom 27.03. an für zwei Wochen da oben....#6

Schauen wir mal...........


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, habt ihr mal gesehen was da die ganze Zeit für ein Wetter war????
Da war z.Teil alles zugeweht und die Häfen sind noch immer zugefroren. Was soll da denn laufen wenn man nicht ans Wasser kommt?
Aber so langsam wird es wärmer.
Stehe ja auch schon in den Startlöchern.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schaut mal hier: http://www.tv2fyn.dk/video/28465
das ist die Fähre nach Marstal.
Sieht doch geil aus.


----------



## mirko.nbg (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Servus! Wenn zufällig jemand vom 08.05.10 -22.05.10 auf Langeland ist,so meldet Euch doch einfach! Wir können uns ja mal treffen! Egal ob auf See oder auf nenSteak mit Bier!? Einfach mal ein paar Angelkumpels treffen und ein bischen Angelerlatein austauschen!?
Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören!Wir sin zu dritt!
Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Boot,das zu og. Zeit im Hafen zu Spodsbjerg liegen wird!

LG Mirko


----------



## Blauhai (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Angelnrolfman

Da du ja offenbar überwiegend Küsten- und Brandungsangeln machen wirst, stehen dir vielleicht rosige Zeiten bevor. Da wir ja ein Jahrgang sind, wirst du dich vielleicht noch an den Jahrhundert-Winter 1979 erinnern, wo die Ostsee auch zugefroren war. Ostern danach war ich zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn und habe gefangen wie bekloppt; so etwas habe ich seitdem nicht wieder erlebt. Wenn es dieses Jahr Ostern nur annähernd so wird, können wir vollauf zufrieden sein.

Petri Heil

Blauhai


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Blauhai,

ja, da kann ich mich noch sehr gut dran erinnern......du meinst also ich sollte doch die grossen Kühlboxen mitnehmen??  :q
Na schauen wir mal....... (wir sind ja zur selben Zeit da oben, vieleicht trifft man sich.......)#6


----------



## Rohrbacher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So sieht es zur Zeit noch in Bagenkop aus:

http://www.thf.dk/de/aktuelle_fotos.htm

Da iss noch nicht mit fischen#d


Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute |wavey:

ich bete auch für den baldigen Frühling!!!:vik:

Heute scheint in Kiel zumindest die Sonne.

Da hier ja auch einige Brandungsangler unterwegs sind, mal eine Frage:

Wo kann man denn auf Langeland sich selbst Watties besorgen? Da ich bisher immer meine Watties selbst erkämpft habe und nich auch noch dafür zahlen will.

Für hilfreiche Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß von der Kieler Förde.


----------



## Chris19 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Kieler Sprotte
Spodsbjerg am Strand der Feriensiedlung ist es gut, sollte man sich halt im Sommer nicht gerade um 12 Uhr ins Wasser stellen, aber gegen Abend oder morgens geht das schon.
Weiß nicht wie dieses Jahr die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist, aber generell war es immer "je weiter raus umso dicker die Würmer", im flachen gab es nur Kleinzeug

oder auf Siø, da gibt es kurz vorm Inselende (aus Richtung LL kommend) ne Parkmöglichkeit direkt am Wasser. Da sieht man auch öfter mal welche stehen.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Chris19

Danke dir. Sind doch schon mal 2 Anlaufstellen. Ich habe bisher nämlich immer gegraben bzw geplümpelt. Das kann ja sonst echt keiner bezahlen. Was kosten die mittlerweile auf der Insel? 5€ 20 Stück oder so ne?
Naja zum graben darf auch gerne mal ablandiger Wind herrschen.


----------



## Chris19 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sehe ich genauso,selbst ist der Angler

kein Problem mit dem Wind:

Ostwind = Siø

Westwind = Spodsbjerg
Spodsbjerg geht auch bedingt bei auflandigem Wind, kommt drauf an wie stark er ist und wie tief Du graben musst


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Und man weiß was man im Eimer hat. Ich habe das schon öfter bei kollegen mitbekommen, wie die sich geärgert haben was fürn Matsch die teilweise in den Paketen hatten. Wenn es gut lief, hab ich in einer Stunde 200 Stück zusammen.
Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall die kleine Insel antesten. Linke oder rechte Seite von Langeland kommend?

Danke!


----------



## canute thorkel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo an alle langelandfans,
bin neu im board und lese mit Interesse alles zum Thema.
Ich fahre selbst seit 2004 regelmäßig nach Langeland. Seit letztem Jahr steht die Frage fahren ja/nein akkut an. Freue mich also sehr über optimistische Beiträge. Bin Ende April in
Bagenkop und hoffe das es kein Reinfall wird. Die Dorsche im Flachwasser sind nicht mehr auffindbar gewesen. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Upi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wie Ihr seht sind wir wieder nicht losgekommen Sch... Es ist auch nicht einfach einen Ausbilder einen Rentner einen Versicherungsvertreter und einen Metaller (mich) unter einen Hut zu bekommen!

Wie ist die Aktuelle Wetterlage den so??? 
Vielleicht muß ich dann doch auf eigene Faust los!


----------



## Multe (7. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Upi, der Hafen in Spodsbjerg ist eisfrei und die ersten Boote liegen im Wasser. Vom Kutter aus werden schöne Dorsche gefangen und sie haben ALLE abgelaicht.  Auch die Mefos sind gut unterwegs.
Gruß Multe
!!!! noch 5 Tage bis Spodsbjerg !!!!


----------



## Michael Horn (8. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe, 

Deine Worte klingen echt gut. 

Wir fahren zwar erst in vier Wochen, aber ich bekomme es so langsam mit der Angst zu tun und bin am überlegen, ob ich mir einen Eisbrecher mieten soll. #q

Aber so langsam könnten die eisigen Temperaturen etwas zurückgehn.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Chris19 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

keine Sorge, Eisbrecher wirste keinen mehr brauchen #6
Es soll zwar die nächsten Nächte noch bißchen Frost geben, aber von Tag und Tag nachts Richtung Null und tagsüber drüber von 2-6°, mehr braucht es auch net um die Jahreszeit. Zu schnell warm wäre ja auch wieder nix...bei mir sinds noch 9 Tage bis LL:vik:


----------



## SnowHH1991 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

wir sind vom 19-26.03.2010 auf der Insel. Sind alle schon ziemlich gespannt, wie es mit den Fängen vor Spodsbjerg aussieht... Hat schon jemand Vermutungen im Bezug auf die Tiefen in denen die Bartelträger stehen? Ich persöhnlich, würde sie ja aufgrund der niedrigen Wassertemperaturen noch im Tiefen vermuten....|kopfkrat

LG,

Snow


----------



## Multe (8. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej SnowHH1991, die Dorsche werden im Moment bei ca. 25m gefangen.
Bin ja da schon eine Woche oben und kann dir dann direkt vor Ort sagen was läuft. Wo ich gerade zu finden bin kannst du bei IBI Bootsverleih erfahren.
Am Sonntag den 21.3. bin ich auf alle Fälle bei Thomas im Laden. Da startet nämlich um 10.00 Uhr das D.A.M. Meeres- Event.
Gruß Multe


----------



## dippl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kieler Sprotte , mal ne dumme Frage : WIE fängst du die Viecher ?Muß man die halbe Ostsee umgraben oder gibt´s da n Trick ?
Gruß dippl


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo dippl,

es ist davon abhängig, ob noch Wasser steht oder der Strand trocken ist.

Sollte noch Wasser sein (max. halber Meter) nehm ich einen handelsüblichen Klopümpel mit langen Besenstiehl und dann wird ein kleiner Krater auf dem Wattwurmhaufen "gepümpelt". Durch den Sog werden die Würmer aus dem Loch gehoben und treiben frei rum und können aufgesammelt werden.
Sollte der Boden relativ trocken sein nehm ich eine Forke (die mit den 5 breiten Zinken) und ziehe einen Kanal (vielleicht 1m) direkt am Wattwurmhaufen vorbei. Danach wird der Graben schichtweisen zur Seite gekippt.
Der Nachteil beim graben ist ganz klar, dass man Gefahr läuft die Würmer zu treffen und sie kaputt gehen.
Klar wird das auf Dauer etwas schweißtreibend, aber wie gesagt, wenn es gut läuft sind 150 in der Stunde zu machen.

Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@dippl, KielerSprotte85,

ich hab mir die Bait pump aus England bestellt. Kostet zwar ca. 35,-Euro mit Versand, aber bei den heutigen Wurmpreisen habe ich das wohl schnell wieder raus.:m

Also, wenn ihr da auf LL in zwei Wochen jemanden mit der "Gülle-Pumpe" |supergri|supergri in Flachwasser stehen seht, macht euch keinen Kopp|kopfkrat.......bin ich!!


----------



## Upi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @dippl, KielerSprotte85,
> 
> ich hab mir die Bait pump aus England bestellt. Kostet zwar ca. 35,-Euro mit Versand, aber bei den heutigen Wurmpreisen habe ich das wohl schnell wieder raus.:m
> 
> Also, wenn ihr da auf LL in zwei Wochen jemanden mit der "Gülle-Pumpe" |supergri|supergri in Flachwasser stehen seht, macht euch keinen Kopp|kopfkrat.......bin ich!!


 
Ich hab mir das Teil gerade bei You Tube im Einsatz angesehen, nicht schlecht nicht schlecht!
Mit etwas Handwerklichem Geschick kann man das auch selbst bauen denke ich.


----------



## Upi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsB11ffBbaI&NR=1
Hier noch der Link ich hoffe das es das ist was Du meinst.


----------



## Sonarman (9. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@angelnrolfman
Wie geil ist das denn mit dem Gerät?
Kannst du mir bitte sagen wo genau du das Teil gekauft hast?
Jens#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Upi,

jo, diese Pumpe meine ich...........da ich ja doch öfter im Jahr zum Brandungsfischen fahre, macht sich das Gerät bestimmt schnell bezahlt. Und sicherlich kann man es schnell selbst bauen......wäre kein Thema. (aber auf Patent- oder Produktschutz o.ä. achten) |kopfkrat

@sonarman,

du hast Post!!:m


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gibts auch eine Firma in Deutschland die diese Wattwurmpumpen vertreibt?


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Heringsfetzen

also ich habe hier noch keine gefunden............möglicherweise gibt es auch hier eine Bezugsquelle, aber jede Suche über Google u.s.w. fand nur Händler ausserhalb Deutschlands #c


----------



## dippl (11. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank !
Gruß dippl


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Blauhai,

herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

|schild-g


----------



## Blauhai (14. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Angelnrolfman

Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße, lieb von dir.

Petri Heil

"Blauhai"


----------



## schneckel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schönen Sonntag@ll

gibt es denn schon Bilder von 2010´er Fängen?


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo @all|wavey:

glaubt Ihr das ab nächster Woche schon was in der Brandung gehen könnte?


----------



## buttweisser (16. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, Moin Ihr Langeländer,

auch ich habe mein Meeresanglerherz an Langeland verloren und fahre seit  ca. 10 Jahren jedes Jahr die Woche vor Ostern hin. Ab dem 27.03.2010  bin ich zusammen mit weiteren 7 Freunden wieder da. Wir wohnen in einem  Haus von Thorben Hansen in Bukkemoose nicht weit von dem häufig  fotografierten Schild "Fodslette" am Anfang von Bukkemose. Wir haben 4  Ausfahrten mit Allan in Bagenkop gebucht. Den Rest verbringen wir in der  Brandung oder auf Mefo´s. Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, schreibe ich kurz  über die Fänge. Noch ein Tip für die Angler die das erste mal in die  Brandung nach Langeland möchten. Seeringelwurm ist um diese Jahreszeit  der Top-Köder auf Butt, das heißt aber nicht, daß der Watti nichts  fängt.
Ich kaufe die "Ringler" immer in Flensburg oder bei Thorben in  Tryggelev.
Und wenn am Strand doch mal Windstille herrscht, fange ich mit größeren  gelben oder grünen Auftriebsperlen doch noch einige Butts. Zum Thema  "Haus und Boot" kann ich auch was sagen- "einmal und nie wieder" .

Viele Grüße aus Rodewisch
Buttweiser


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@buttweisser,

jo Ringler sind echt top.................(und Wattis fangen auch #6)
Und deine Quelle in Flensburg ist auch mein "Wurm-Dealer" wenn ich hochfahre, jedenfalls für die ersten Tage.
Nur deinen Verkäufer auf LL ist nicht so ganz mein Ding....versteh mich da bitte nicht falsch, jeder soll seinen Schnitt machen, aber bei den Preisen hätte wohl jeder Wurm sein eigenes Zertifikat oder seine eigene Geburtsurkunde haben müssen!|bigeyes (fand ich schon echt unverschämt!) Kann aber auch an einem mir bekannten Händler aus Germany, den ich dort im Laden getroffen habe, gelegen haben. Hab vieleicht "Spezial-Preise" bekommen |uhoh:
Bislang habe ich es so gehalten, dass ich die Köder / Würmer immer oben vor Ort gekauft habe. Wie gesagt, jeder soll leben.........aber langsam laufen die Preise echt "aus dem Ruder"...........man hat das Gefühl, dass man wegen den ausbleibenden Anglern (weil weniger Dorsch etc.), seine Kosten irgendwie anders reinholen müsse.....
Aber egal, ist meine Ansicht und so halte ich es...........und soll bestimmt nicht verallgemeinert werden....der eine geht zu dem der andere woanders hin...........
Und so können alle noch gut davon leben......


----------



## flitzkes (17. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe in der Bucht unter http://cgi.ebay.de/Manuelle-Moertelspritze-Viscose-Profi-500-40-KU_W0QQitemZ360201396928QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Handwerkzeug?hash=item53ddad22c0 Mörtelspritzen gesucht und bin fündig geworden.
Müsste funktionieren ist aber auch nicht ganz billig.

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@flitzkes,

für den Preis bekommst du aus England innerhalb von 4-5 Tagen mind. 2 Stück aus Edelstahl#6......(sicher, das könnte funktionieren, ist aber bestimmt kein Schnäppchen!!)


----------



## Heilbutt (17. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Rolf:
Hast du dir jetzt genau so eine Spritze wie im Video gekauft??

Hattest du schon erwähnt *wo* du sie her hast?!?!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Heilbutt

Moin Holger, hast 'ne PN !!


----------



## patrik41 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Haus und Boot hör mir ja damit auf war letztes Jahr dort unter gebracht der größte sch... sag ich dir !
Fahre schon seit gut 15 Jahren nach Langeland aber so was ne das habe ich noch nie erlebt .
Der sagte noch zu mir das wer dänischer standard super die Dänen scheinen ja voll dreckig zu sein .
Ne mal im ernst so ein Haus und auch Boot habe ich noch nie gemietet,
die Betten waren nass alles vergammelt überall Schimmel und einfach nur Dreck irgendwie war die Hütte für 8 Personen aber es waren nur Teller und so für 3 da wenn überhaupt.
fische zu verarbeiten ging ja garnicht da hätte man sich was eingefangen.
das Boot ne du man konnte kaum lenken und auch total versifft echt man hatte angst damit auf See zu fahren was auch nur einmal getan habe danach bin ich nämlich abgereist Schnauze voll gehabt .
also Haus und Boot nie wieder


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Rolf,

Du hast vollkommen Recht. Die Preise für Wattis und Ringler in Langeland kann man nur als Abzockerei bezeichnen. Mit Ringlern kann man sich in Flensburg eindecken, aber mit Wattis halt nicht (Haltbarkeit). Früher habe ich die Wattis immer bei meinem Dickerchen Jürgen (ehemals Fiskebutik Bagenkop) gekauft und akzeptable 20 Cent pro Stück bezahlt. Jürgen ist jetzt bei Langeland-Touristik (50m hinter ehemaliger Fiskebutik) anzutreffen und hat immer noch Wattis, jetzt aber für 24 Cent. Ich glaube,
damit ist er in Langeland immer noch günstig. Den absoluten Vogel schießen aber die Preise in Rügen ab. Ich war letzten Oktober zum Pilken und in der Brandung dort. Die Fänge waren sehr gut nur der Watti-Preis schlug mir mit 35 Cent das Stück kräftig auf den Magen. Dazu wurden die Würmer nicht mal in Salzwasser gehalten, sondern waren im völlig nassen Papier im Kühlschrank. Gekauft habe ich sie bei einem Angelgeräte-Händler  in Altenkirchen. Mit Sicherheit das letzte mal, da ziehe ich mir den guten alten "Plümper" vor auch wenn das "Plümpern" sehr zeitaufwendig ist.

Viel Grüße Uwe (buttweisser)


----------



## zahni173 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Den absoluten Vogel schießen aber die Preise in Rügen ab. Ich war letzten Oktober zum Pilken und in der Brandung dort. Die Fänge waren sehr gut nur der Watti-Preis schlug mir mit 35 Cent das Stück kräftig auf den Magen. Dazu wurden die Würmer nicht mal in Salzwasser gehalten, sondern waren im völlig nassen Papier im Kühlschrank. Gekauft habe ich sie bei einem Angelgeräte-Händler in Altenkirchen.


 
...naja in dem "Fachgeschäft" kann man ja noch ganz andere Dinge kaufen... ;-)

Ich /wir werden Ende April auch nach Langeland fahren und versuchen paar Mefos zu überlisten...:l.
Hat vllt jemand nen Tipp für ne schöne Unterkunft, wenns geht fürn schmalen Taler?

Beste Grüße an die "Langeland-Runde" hier #h


----------



## buttweisser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zahni 173,

ich fahre kommenden Freitag nach Langeland.
Dort treffe ich mit Glück 2 Bekannte, die immer privat und damit preiswerter buchen. Wenn ich Infos für Unterkünfte bekomme, gebe ich sie gern an Dich weiter. Falls Du Interesse hast melde dich bei mir.

Viele Grüße aus dem Vogtland
buttweisser


----------



## Dieselross75 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Servus! Wenn zufällig jemand vom 08.05.10 -22.05.10 auf Langeland ist,so meldet Euch doch einfach! Wir können uns ja mal treffen! Egal ob auf See oder auf nenSteak mit Bier!? Einfach mal ein paar Angelkumpels treffen und ein bischen Angelerlatein austauschen!?
> Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören!Wir sin zu dritt!
> Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Boot,das zu og. Zeit im Hafen zu Spodsbjerg liegen wird!
> 
> LG Mirko


Moin Moin mirko.nbg
sind vom 15.5-22.05 in Spodsberg haben Boot bei IBI gebucht
Ich bin zum erstenmal auf Langeland mein Kumpel nach einer kleiner Auszeit wieder.Können uns vielleicht treffen.

Gruss

Dieselross75


----------



## Nappi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Uwe (Buttweiser)

du schreibst in deinem Beitrag, dass du Wattwürmer nicht in Flensburg kaufst weil sie nicht so lange halten.

Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren meistens für eine Woche nach Langeland. Die 
Wattis hole ich mir immer am Samstag morgen bei Ds-Angelsport in Flensburg bei der Anreise nach LL. Ich bestelle immer vorher per Telefon und vereinbare das ich Ostsee-Wattis bekomme. Die sind dann in Kunstoff-
Behältern mit Wasser abgefüllt. Saubere Sache, im Auto läuft da nix aus.

In Langeland kommen die Würmer in eine Styropor-Kiste, sog. Fischkiste
mit Meerwasser. Dazu hänge ich noch eine Sauerstoffpumpe rein (Angel-oder Aqarienzubehör ca. 15 €) und fertig ist die Sache. Die Kiste 
natürlich möglichst kühl stellen und 2 x in der Woche das Wasser wechseln.

Die Würmer sind dann 1 Woche lang topp.

Viele Grüße

Nappi


----------



## Chris19 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soooo, nach den ganzen Wattwurm Diskussionen mal wieder was in Richtung Fangmeldungen...

Viel Fisch is da, meist aber viele kleine Dorsche (30-40cm, sie mögen wachsen bis zum Sommer :m)dabei, aber auch paar um die 80-90cm, das typische Frühlingsfischen halt.
Gestern z.B. zu zweit in ca. 4 Stunden 69 Stück, davon 20 Ü50er mitgenommen. Auf große Gummis geht leider nicht viel bis jetzt,aber es fehlen auch wie gesagt noch die Großen dafür.Das wird sich im Sommer aber wieder ändern, wo man auch wieder gezielt auf Meterfische gehen kann, außerdem is das Wasser dann schön warm für das Bad nach dem Fischen.:qWetter is mal so, mal so, von Sonne, Regen, Wind und Schnee letzten Sonntag gibts reichlich Auswahl|wavey:


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @Upi,
> 
> jo​, diese Pumpe meine ich...........da ich ja doch öfter im Jahr zum Brandungsfischen​ fahre, macht sich das Gerät bestimmt schnell bezahlt. Und sicherlich kann man es schnell selbst bauen......wäre kein Thema. (aber auf Patent- oder Produktschutz o.ä. achten) |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Dorschfutzi,

na das geht sicher auch......|supergri#6 !!!!

Tja, nächsten Samstag geth's los nach LL..........mal sehen was so läuft.|kopfkrat
Aber ich schätze mal, da wir zwei Wochen in Fredmose wohnen, werden wir bestimmt öfter mal nach Gulstav fahren. Hat man ja gleich schön tiefes Wasser !!#6

Also, allen ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## germanbrl (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Chris
Wo wart ihr auf Langeland? Ich gehe davon aus aus ,dass die  Fische 
noch tief stehen.
Nur noch 13 Tage ich kann es kaum noch erwarten!!


----------



## buttweisser (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Nappi,

danke für die Tipps in Sachen Wurmhälterung.

Hallo angelnrolfman,

ich fahre auch nächsten Samstag, vielleicht sieht man sich mal.

Alles Gute wünscht Euch buttweisser.


----------



## Chris19 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@germanbrl
Die Fische stehen bei 25 Meter, ich hatte gehofft das sie mal wieder bei 2-5 Meter stehen, da is die geilste Fischerei überhaupt, aber leider nein, muss tiefer sein. Aber unter 30 Meter is Wüste.Also nicht zu tief.
Sind in Spodsbjerg #h

Woher kommst denn aus Berlin?
Ich bin über Ostern da


----------



## Mootz (22. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wattwürmer kann mon gut zwischen Fünen unfd Tasinge graben hatte ich auch nicht gedacht geht aber sehr gut !!
Also nicht verzagen
beste Grüße
Ede


----------



## germanbrl (22. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Chris
Kommen Oster- Samstag an und bleiben die Woche.Hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit.Sind auch in Spodsbjerg.Komme aus Köpenick.Sind eigentlich noch Heringe da?


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@buttweisser,

jau, ab Samstag!!  #6 Bin schon ganz "kirre", im Moment werden ja super Mefos gefangen!!!..........Leider hat mich heute unser Boardi Tommytulpe angerufen und seinen Trip ab Samstag in Spodsbjerg abgesagt (Cheffe gibt keinen Urlaub).......:c
Hatten uns vorher "kurzgeschlossen"...da sein Schwager wohl kurzfristig abgesagt hatte und er dann allein mit dem Boot gewesen wäre, hätte ich das eine oder andere mal bei ihm mitfahren können. (Könnte mir auch ein Boot mieten, aber allein rausfahren kommt nicht in die Tüte. Ist zu gefährlich #d)
Aber fand es echt super, dass er mir Bescheid gesagt hat!!! #6Danke nochmal!!!


vieleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg!!

Ansonsten dickes Petri allen!!!!|supergri


----------



## Allerkanal09 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ buttweisser und angelnrolfman

Ihr fahrt beide am 27. (Samstag) nach Langeland?

Bin nämlich mit Vater und Bruder ebenfalls ab dem 27. dort.
Zum ersten mal auf Langeland:g
Sind sonst immer auf Fünen und bei Fjellerup (Djursland) gewesen. 

Wollen es hauptsächlich auf Mefos versuchen.
Unser Haus ist aber nur hundert Meter vom Wasser entfernt, 
in der Bucht bei Harresklint (?). Habe über Google Earth geguckt, da gibt es wirklich schon schöne Tiefen in Wurfweite.

Wegen dieser Umstände wollen wir unser Glück (Auch wenn´s eigentlich ein Mefotrip ist|supergri) natürlich auch beim Brandungsangeln versuchen!

Doch Lohnt das Brandungsangeln sich um diese Zeit schon auf Langeland? Sonst waren wir nämlich immer nur im Herbst mit den Brandungsstöcken auf Reise.

Was kann man um diese Zeit schon fangen (Haupsächlich Dorsch,oder?) ?

Viele Grüße, Allerkanal|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Allerkanal09

auch ich bin eigentlich ein "Fünen-Angler" (Fyns Hoved), war die letzten zwei Jahre aber auch dreimal auf LL.
Sicher Mefos geht jetzt wohl richtig gut, aber Brandungskram kommt auch mit!!!!! Die Platten sind zwar noch 'nen bisschen schwach auf der Brust, aber den ein oder anderen Dorsch kann man im tieferen Wasser (Richtung Gulstav) wohl erwischen. Wo genau habt ihr euer Ferienhaus, habe den Ort / BUcht nicht gefunden (vieleicht bin ich auch zu blind.....)|bigeyes
Wir haben unser Ferienhaus in Fredmose, welches ein guter Strand zum Mefo-Fischen ist. Aber auch die Brandungsruten sind da richtig am Platz......
Ich glaube zu den anderen guten Stellen können dir die Kollegen mehr sagen....wie gesagt, war erst dreimal auf LL.


Eins kann ich aber gewiss sagen, wenn gleich am Ufer tiefes Wasser, dann gibt's mit Sicherheit auch Fisch!!


----------



## buttweisser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Allerkanal,

Du kannst nächste Woche richtig gut Butt fangen.
Rolf hat aber recht wenn er sagt die sind noch schwach auf der Brust.
Das trifft aber meistens nur für große so zwischen 40 und 50 cm zu. Du liest richtig, es gibt auch richtig große Flundern. Nur sollten die zurückgesetzt werden, die sind vom laichen sehr schwach und haben eh kein Fleisch auf den Gräten. Kleinere (30-40cm) kannst Du eigentlich verwerten.
Dorsche haben sich in den letzten Jahren in der Brandung rar gemacht, aber ich glaube dieses Jahr wird es wieder besser.

So noch meine Lieblingsplätze in Südlangeland.
Für Dorsch: Gulstav/Dovnsklint,  Vesterregn und die kleine Steilküste gleich neben Bagenkop.
Für Butt: Holmgard, Lunden, Fredmose, Leuchtturm, Bukkemose
Das ist eine grobe Ausrichtung, Du kannst überall beide Fischarten fangen. Gut sind auch die Strände zwischen den Genannten, aber da mußt Du gut zu Fuß sein.

 Nicht zu vergessen sind die wunderschönen Brandungsabende bei Mondschein am Ostseestrand auch ohne Fisch.

Also Brandungszeug nicht vergessen sonst ärgerst Du Dich schwarz.

Man sieht sich ab Sonnabend in Langeland

Viele Grüße und Fänge wünscht Dir 

Uwe


----------



## roofvisser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich bin from Holland und fahre 24-04-2010 nach Langeland.
Anglerboard ist eine tolle seite!!

Was sind "Mefos" ? ;+
Ich kann das auf internet nicht finden. #c

Wir angeln auf Dorsch in Spodsbjerg und haben eigener boot bei uns. #:


----------



## knutemann (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Was sind "Mefos" ? ;+


Meerforellen#6|rolleyes


----------



## Ludi1979 (24. März 2010)

*@roofvisser*



roofvisser schrieb:


> was sind "mefos" ? ;+



zeeforel


----------



## roofvisser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke


----------



## Allerkanal09 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ angelnrolfmann

Nein, es liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass du zu blind bist|supergri

Es war von meiner Seite her auch nur so halb aus dem Gedächtnis. Ich habe noch mal mit meinem Vater telefoniert,
der meinte es gehört wohl zu "Bagenkop Strand" (Heißt das so??|kopfkrat) Aber er dachte auch es liegt in der Bucht von Harresklint,

man muss jedenfalls nur über eine kleine Wiese gehen, dann ist man an den Fischgründen:l (ca. 100m)
Gucke noch mal genau, wie das heißt, vielleicht finde ich noch ein Bild, oder ich gebe die Nummer des Hauses durch.

Petri Heil und Grüße


----------



## Allerkanal09 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, ich bin´s nochmal|supergri

@ angelnrolfmann - Habe das Haus tatsächlich noch mal wiedergefunden|supergri

Hier ist die NOVASOL-Nummer : *G10173

Petri Heil und viele Grüße,

Allerkanal 09
*


----------



## buttweisser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

ich habe das Haus gerade bei Novasol gefunden.
Es ist am Rand von Bagenkop, wie Rolf bereits beschrieben hat.
Es ist an der kleinen Steilküste neben Bagenkop, die ich ihn den Angelplätzen für Lanfeland genannt habe. Hier kannst Du super angeln, wenn der Wind nicht zu stark bläßt, haßt aber auch manchen Hänger. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Allerkanal09 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ buttweisser 

Was du gerschrieben hast hört sich schon mal vielversprechend an|supergri

Und mal ehrlich: Was gibt es schöneres, als Abends mal spontan die Brandungsrute rauszupfeffern und auf den ein oder anderen Fisch zu hoffen???|kopfkrat

Viele Grüße, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal....


----------



## Allerkanal09 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach ja, hätte ich fast vergessen: Ist um diese Zeit eigentlich schon der Hering rund um Langeland vertreten?|supergri

Würde gerne ein paar fangen (Vielleicht vom Hafen in Bagenkop aus???).

Viele Grüße, Allerkanal09#h


----------



## buttweisser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hering kann sein kann auch nicht sein.
Wenn er da ist steht er oft weiter draußen(Boot).
Es gibt aber auch Tage, an denen es von der Mole geht.
Verlassen kannst Du Dich nicht drauf.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Blauhai (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

...heute Nacht geht´s los. Bin schon "heiß".

Wünsche allen, die auch jetzt hoch fahren, viel Petri Heil.

Man sieht sich.

"Blauhai"


----------



## knutemann (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Rolf
Schönen Urlaub und hau sie raus


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Blauhai,

auch dir ein dickes Petri!! Wir sehen uns bestimmt! Fahr vorsichtig!! #h


@knutemann

Vielen Dank, werd mir Mühe geben. #6 "Erfolgs"-Bericht folgt!!|supergri


----------



## SnowHH1991 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

wir sind heute gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen von der Insel #h.


Ich kann also ein wenig berichten.

Wir waren von Spodsbjerg aus unterwegs und ich muss sagen, die Bestände dieses Jahr sind wirklich traumhaft! Die Woche über, haben wir genau 148 Fische entnommen! Allerdings haben wir minimum 200 Fische wieder entlassen, da sie sie noch nicht maßig waren. Schön zu sehen, das soviele Fische unterwegs sind.

Die Fische bissen meistens zwischen 22-30 Meter. Hauptsächlich haben wir zwischen erster Gelben Tonne und Grüner Tonne gefischt, immer an der Kante zur Fahrrinne. Jedoch haben wir auch gute Ergebnisse an der Gelben Tonne selber gemacht! Unter 20m geht so gut wie garnichts! Leider machte uns gestern und Mittwoch eine heftige Unterströmung das Angeln fast unmöglich. Selbst mit 150g ist man kaum bis zum Grund gekommen! Schade!!

Was kann ich noch erzählen? Achso, nach unserer Erfahrung fängt Pilk zur Zeit noch besser als Gummi! Ob mit oder ohne Beifänger eigentlich egal! Orange-Rötliche Farben liefen am besten!

Im Anhang noch ein paar Beweisbilder.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jungs sieht ja toll aus, der Fang von Euch.|supergri

Bin auch vom 17.04 auf LL für 1 Woche in Bagenkop Strand.

Hoffentlich klappt das auch so gut.#t


----------



## jannisO (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Endlich der erste tolle Bericht. Dickes PETRI zu den tollen Dorschen.
Man bin ich heiß und muß leider noch bis September warten .#q


----------



## Michael Horn (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri und danke für den tollen Kurzbericht. Da steigt die Vorfreude bis ins unendliche. Bei uns geht es in 11 Tagen los nach Spodsbjerg. Wir sind vom 08. bis 17 April auf Langeland.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Carly (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das ist doch mal Brennstoff , da wird man(n) ja noch ungeduldiger !!!!!!!!! noch 13 und der Rest von Heute bis Spodsberg
Gruß an alle Langelandfans


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen#h,

möchte auch kurz meinen Bericht über die letzte Woche auf Langeland los werden:

Wann: 20.03. - 27.03.
Wo: Bukkemose

Ich hatte es ja vorwiegend auf die Brandung abgesehen und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Trotz brandungsungüstiger (Wort gibt es bestimmt nicht#c|supergri) Bedingungen (flache See, ablandiger Wind) konnten mein Kollege und Ich Plattfische bis 45 cm verhaften. Leider gab es auch sehr viel Kleindorsch. Was doch etwas überraschend war, es konnten auch Dorsche ü40 überlistet werden.
Am Tag gab es nicht EINEN Fisch zu sehen. Das kannte ich anders. Kaum war die Sonne weg ging es dann Schlag auf Schlag.
SO kamen wir in der einen Woche auf 40 Butt ü30 und zusätzlich noch auf 10 Butt ü45, sowie einige Dorsche.

Am Dienstag waren wir dann doch noch einmal mit dem Kleinboot von Spodsbjerg raus, und wie bereits von snowHH1991 berichtet Massen an Dorsche. Wir fischten auch rund um die gelbe Tonne vor Spodsbjerg. Anfänglich viel Kleindorsch, aber auch Exemplare zwischen 50 und 70 konnten gelingen.
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und wir haben nur Pilker solo gefischt, obwohl man von anderen hörte, dass nur Beifängen gingen...#c
Besten Fangfarben waren rot/braun und rosa/weiß.
Alles zusammen eine super Woche, das Wetter war Ok, außer gestern Abend noch ordentlich einen "Nassen" in der BRandung geholt.

Im Mai geht es weiter, dann gezielter vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch.

Viel Spaß allen, die auch noch fahren.

Gruß aus Kiel.


----------



## Kössi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das hört sich doch vielversprechend an. Wir sind ab dem 10.4. oben und so wie hier endlich die ersten Fangmeldungen reinkommen bin ich schon richtig heiß. 
SnowHH1991
 habt ihr es auch mal auf Gummifisch probiert, wenn ja welche Farben und Gewichte? Meinst du mit der Gelben Tonne den Gelben Turm südl. von Spodsberg?
Hallo Michael, 
wir sind zur selben Zeit oben, Viell. treffen wir uns mal. Schick dir mal ne PN.
Wer ist eigentlich noch in der Wo vom 10.-17. in Spodsberg?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Leider eine Woche später auf LL mit Boot.

Schade aber vielleicht ist ja noch jemand vom 17.04 Oben???


----------



## SnowHH1991 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch vielversprechend an. Wir sind ab dem 10.4. oben und so wie hier endlich die ersten Fangmeldungen reinkommen bin ich schon richtig heiß.
> SnowHH1991
> habt ihr es auch mal auf Gummifisch probiert, wenn ja welche Farben und Gewichte? Meinst du mit der Gelben Tonne den Gelben Turm südl. von Spodsberg?
> Hallo Michael,
> ...



@Kössi

Ja wir haben es auch mit Gummifisch probiert und auch den ein oder anderen Fisch damit gefangen. Im gesamten muss ich aber doch sagen, das Pilk besser lief. Wenn Gummifisch, haben wir mit der Kombi Gelb oder Grüner Kopf und Japanrot & Gletschergrüne Gummis gefischt. Gewicht je nach Strömung von 75-135g, zum Ende der Woche, wie schon gesagt aufgrund der Unterströmung, haben immer schwerer gefischt. Ich weiß nicht wie es sich jetzt verändert hat, aber ich kann jedem Raten der jetzt hoch fährt, packt auch den ein oder anderen schwerern Pilker bzw. Bleikopf ein. Denn es war echt unwahrscheinlich! Von oben hatten wir 2-3 Windstärken und trotzdem hatten wir eine enorme Unterströmung, das wir wirklich Probleme hatten. Gestern am Tag der Abreise, haben wir bei der Bootsabgabe morgens, andere Angler getroffen die auf Grund dieser besagten Strömung die Ausfahrt sogar abgebrochen haben. Irgendetwas drückt das Wasser enorm durch den Belt...

Ja mit gelber Tonne mein ich den Gelben Turm südlich von Spodsbjerg |rolleyes.

Gruß,

Snow


----------



## schneckel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, auch ich melde mich aus Langeland zurück, 

ich kann auch bestätigen dass man in Tiefen ab 20m gut fängt, wie meine Vorschreiben berichtet haben. d.f. wenn die Strömung mitspielt. Ich habe ganz gut Dorsch gefangen mit ganz normalen Twistervorfach und einem Pilker 100g (orange).

Was die Meerforellen angeht werden Diejenigen die noch hoch fahren wohl mehr Glück haben als ich, denn das Wasser ist mit 2-3° noch etwas kalt, aber es geht los.

gruss schneckel


----------



## Michael Horn (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> wir sind zur selben Zeit oben, Viell. treffen wir uns mal. Schick dir mal ne PN.
> Wer ist eigentlich noch in der Wo vom 10.-17. in Spodsberg?



Hallo Kössi,

wir kommen mit 5 Mann, haben einen weissen Sprinter mit GER Kennzeichen. Wir haben von IBI das große Limbo 699 (Ausführung mit Steuerhaus in der Mitte). Vermutlich mit Piratenflagge am Steuerhaus.
Da unsere Gruppe ausschließlich aus Vollblutanglern besteht, wirst Du uns, sofern es der Witterunsg-/Windverhältnisse zulassen, fast ausschließlich auf dem Wasser antreffen. 

Wäre schön, wenn man sich mal zu nem Erfahrungsaustausch treffen könnte. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kössi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Snow,
danke für deine Bericht und die Infos!

Michael,
Wir sind 7 Leute, halb Vollblut- halb Spassangler |supergri. Sind mit einem grünen Sharan und einem silbernen Passat Kennzeichen HZ oben. Wenn du mir deine Nr. schickst melde ich mich mal!


----------



## Feuer35 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo erst mal zusammen. Endlich ist es mal wieder so weit und nach 12 Jahren Abstinenz geht es wieder nach Langeland.Unser Haus liegt im Süden von LL.Da sich nach dieser langen Zeit doch bestimmt viel verändert hat brauche ich ein paar Tips von euch. Ich fahre vom 22.5.-05.06. auf die Insel. Leider haben wir ein Haus ohne Boot gemietet und nun suche ich für diese Zeit eins zu mieten.Von den Anbietern auf der Insel liest man das sie zu der Zeit nur Boote in Verbindung mit ner Hausmietung vergeben.Kann mir da vieleicht einer nen Tip geben wo man da ein seperates Boot mieten kann.

Im Vorfeld schon mal Danke


----------



## Michael Horn (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

in Spodsbjerg, liegt aber nicht im Süden, sondern in der Mitte von Langeland, kannst Du bei IBI ein Boot mieten. Du findest ihn unter www.bootsverleih.dk.

In Bagenkop gibt es Torben Hansen (www.thf.dk). Er vermietet aber meines Wissens nur in Verbindung mit einem Haus. Kannst Dein Glück noch auf dem Campingplatz bei Jan versuchen. Es gibt noch Haus und Boot, kenne ich aber persönlich nicht.

Ansonsten werden zu dieser Zeit täglich Kutterfahrten angeboten. Kann ich selbst zwar nicht empfehlen, wäre aber auf jeden Fall eine Alternative.


Gruß michael


----------



## Multe (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Waren vom 13.-27. auf LL, bei der Ankunft war noch tiefster Winter mit stellenweise 1,5m hohen Schneeverwehungen und Eis zwischen Siø, Tåsinge und LL, wurde aber Tag für Tag besser.
Leider war das Wasser für Mefos mit 1,5° noch zu kalt,so kamen in der ersten Woche nur 4 40er Mefos in Botofte, Rest der Insel war Ebbe, sogar bei den dänischen Experten. Auf Fünen von Fynshoved bis runter nach Svendborg gab es keinen Fisch.
Dorsche gab es genug auf 20 Meter von Spodsbjerg aus vorm gelben Turm, in der ersten Wochen bissen diese nur auf Gummi, danach nur noch auf Pilker. Von den Stückzahlen her war es OK, aber die Größe ließ teilweise etwas zu wünschen übrig. Super gelungen war das DAM Meeresevent mit dem Mefo Guru Jørgen Flindt. An diesem Tag wurden auch 2 Mefos gefangen. Kann ich Jedem nur empfehlen, gerade für Anfänger aber auch Fortgeschrittene. Soweit ich gehört habe soll es die nächstes Jahr Ende März wieder geben...Mefos wurden bei etwas höherer Wassertemperatur und bis zu 15° in der zweiten Woche besser gefangen, Größte 3,25kg bei Dimesodde(bei Bagenkop), bester Tag war Freitag (5 Stück in einer Stunde).
Ansonsten war vom Boot aus teilweise starke Strömung bzw. harter Wind,der das Fischen schon recht beeinträchtigte.
Aber Alles in Allem war es ein gelungener Urlaub und bis August ist es ja nicht mehr lange hin!

DANKE nochmal an SnowHH1991 für die Notebook Hilfe im Hafen, der Fehler liegt wohl an der Software vom Hafenmeister...


----------



## Feuer35 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ michael

danke für die ersten Tips.Werd es mal bei IBI nachfragen ob er noch ein Boot für mich hat.

Karsten


----------



## Michael Horn (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

laut den bisherigen Urlaubsberichten wurde überwiegend im Bereich vom gelben Turm gefischt.
War es auf Grund der starken Drift bzw. des Windes nicht möglich an anderen Stellen zu fischen? Ich denke da z. B. an den roten Turm oder das Bermuda Dreieck, wo es ja im Normalfall die größeren Fische gibt.
Habt Ihr dort euer Glück auch versucht?
Bin schon ganz nervös..... noch 10 Tage und so wie es laut Vorhersage aussieht, wird es ja zumindest etwas wärmer werden..... wollen wir hoffen, dass uns der Wind nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall Live berichten... unser Haus hat Internetanschluß.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael Horn,es wurde natürlich auch wo anders gefischt und die größten und auch der größte Dorsch der letzten Woche wurden im Bereich des grünen Turmes bzw. gegenüber hinter der roten Boje gefangen. Aber auch im Bermuda wurde etwas gefangen. 
Bei starkem Wind oder Strömung war man halt schnell wieder im Hafen, wenn man im Bereich des gelben Turmes war.


----------



## Kössi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Feuer 34,
google mal bei langeland touristik. Dort hatten wir immer unser Boot her auch ohne Haus.  Kössi


----------



## Multe (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Feuer34, die einzig wirklich gute Adresse für Boote auf LL ist und bleibt IBI !!!!
Da bekommst du nicht nur die besten Boote, sondern auch die besten Tipps wie und wo du deine Fische fangen kannst.
Schau mal auf seiner Webseite nach und vergleiche ob du wo anders so viel an Infos geboten bekommst.
Dann ist halt Spodsbjerg nun mal der ideale Hafen.


----------



## Stefan W. (28. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Fangmeldungen hören sich sehr gut an. Ich will ja nur 
hoffen das das Wetter in zwei Wochen auch mitspielt. Bin
auch vom 10. April an für eine Woche wieder in Spodsbjerg.
Vielleicht hat sich bis dahin die Ostsee ja auch einbißchen
erwärmt, sodass die Mefos in Beißlaune kommen. Der Dorsch
scheint ja wieder auf altbekannter Tiefe zu stehen, sodass
wir wissen wo wir hin müssen!:q

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Feuer35 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke euch allen erst mal für die Infos. Boot hab ich bestellt bei IBI weil wie schon von euch beschrieben die Infos und seine webseit einfach überzeugen.Hoffe nur es ist auch noch eins frei.

Nun gehts ans vorbereiten von den Utensielien Stress


----------



## Multe (29. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej roofvisser, war jetzt auf Langeland mit einigen deiner Landsleuten angeln und die waren von einer ganz neuen DVD über das Angeln auf Langeland ganz begeistert. Gibt es hier: http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/film.html
( auch in deutsch )


----------



## Boschig (29. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe, ich glaube ich war das der versucht hat dir zu helfen mit dem Laptop =)...

Die Fänge auf Langeland sind, was den bestand an geht sehr sehr gut. Allerdings kann man halt sagen, das nur jeder 3 im Schnitt zu gebrauchen ist.

Wo gut gefangen wurde, war zwischen gelber und grüner Tonne ... Aber weiter richtung grüner Tonne...
Was den wind an ging hatten wir (SnowHH + meine wenigkeit)
Glück, allerdings (wie schon erwähnt) war trotz fast Windstille eine enorme Unterströhmung vorhanden..

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Laichdorsche mitlerweile noch ziemlich klein sind..

es waren welche dabei die hatten gerade einmal ca. 45cm.. und waren schon voller Laich..

Ob sich die Natur schon drauf einstellt, dass es immer weniger Fische gibt ????


----------



## Multe (29. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Boschig, dann halt dir recht herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Liegt aber an der Software vom Hafenmeister und nicht am Laptop.
Wir hatten nicht einen einzigen Dorsch, der noch Laich hatte.
Ja, die Strömung war ja an manchen Tagen ein richtiges Problem, denn mit 3,5 kn Strom wird das nichts.
Da war auch auf der einen Stelle richtig harter Strom und bist du dann weiter raus gefahren, so waren es nur noch 1,2kn.

Wo gut gefangen wurde, war zwischen gelber und grüner Tonne ... Aber weiter richtung grüner Tonne...
Das ist Næbbe Skov, da hast du sehr gute Stellen und auch sehr steile Kanten von 18m auf 33m runter und wieder auf 23m hoch. Wenn im Belt nichts mehr geht, dann fahre ich diese Stellen an.


----------



## Kössi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Stefan,
 dann sind wir ja schon 3 aus dem Board die ab dem 10. in Spodsberg sind. Vielleicht sieht man sich jamal um Infos auszutauschen. Hab mit Michael schon die Handynummern getauscht. Die Meldungen hören sich ja schon vielversprechend an.
Michael,
Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp. hab heut noch ein größeres Boot bestellt.


----------



## Michael Horn (30. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein größeres Boot kann nie schaden, dann kannst Du auch schon mal ein Stück rausfahren. Mit den kleineren Booten kannst Du wirklich nur raus wenn wenig Wind ist, alles andere wäre mir zu gefährlich. 

Nur noch 9 Tage!!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (30. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Wo gut gefangen wurde, war zwischen gelber und grüner Tonne ... Aber weiter richtung grüner Tonne...
> Das ist Næbbe Skov, da hast du sehr gute Stellen und auch sehr steile Kanten von 18m auf 33m runter und wieder auf 23m hoch. Wenn im Belt nichts mehr geht, dann fahre ich diese Stellen an.


 
Könntest Du mir diese Stelle bitte genauer erläutern bzw. auf der Karte anzeigen?

Danke und Gruß
Michael


----------



## dippl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej , die Fangberichte von euch hören sich ja schon mal SEHR GUT an !! Fahren am 08.05 nach Spodsbjerg und hoffe ihr lasst noch paar schöne Dorsche für uns über #6 . 

Dazu passend folgender Bericht aus der heutigen_ "Norddeutschen Rundschau _" von Fr . Gretel Flindt ,*Geschäftsführerin des Landesfischereiverbandes !!*:
_
" Es wäre eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen zu beweisen , dass Brüssel nicht nur der unbewegliche , bürokratische Koloss ist , sondern in einer nicht vorhersehbaren Situation auch mal schnell und unbürokratisch entscheiden kann."
_
Sie zeigte sich entäuscht das die EU das Dorschfangverbot für April nicht ausnahmsweise aufgehoben hat . Die Fischer hatten in diesem Winter kaum Dorsche fangen können !

Also , ich finde das nicht schlecht , können die Dorsche doch endlich_* einmal  *_ungestört ablaichen !|rolleyes

Was meint ihr dazu ?

Gruß dippl


----------



## Kössi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was läuft eigentlich in Bagenkop, ist da niemand unterwegs oder nichts los?


----------



## Multe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael Horn, die genaue Stelle ist schon auf dem Weg zu dir.

@Kössi
in Bagenkop wärst du letzte Woche kaum rausgekommen, denn bei dem W - Wind hast du da unten sehr schlechte Karten.
Gruß Multe


----------



## skipp (1. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns gerade spontan entschlossen, über Ostern nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Sind auf dem Campingplatz gegenüber vom Hafen. Ist noch jemand über Ostern dort? Vieleicht können wir ja im Hafen ein paar Bierchen trinken...


----------



## Multe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, habe mir die DVD über das Angeln im Langelandbelt ( Zeevissen in Denemarken ) schicken lassen. Gestern ist das Teil gekommen und habe sie mir auch gleich angeschaut. 
Da sieht man, das die DVD von richtigen Experten produziert wurde, denn darin wurde nichts vergessen. Angefangen von der Anfahrt, über Unterkunft, Bootsverleih... da wurde nichts ausgelassen. Auch sehr viele Infos über Fanggebiete ( wie z.B. Bermuda Dreieck ) und verschiedene Fangtechniken und Montagen ( mit Zeichnungen )  wird da ganz genau gezeigt. 
Der Film alles zeigt vom Kleinbootangeln auf Dorsch, Plattfisch ( vom treibenden und ankerntem Boot )  und Hornis und auch über Brandungsangeln einfach alles.
Diesen Film sollte sich jeder mal reinziehen auch jeder, der sich auf Langeland schon auskennt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

Hab Intresse an der DVD wo bestellt man die denn genau bzw was kostet der Spass?

Grüsse Feuer34


----------



## Multe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Feuer34, die kannst du bei www.scandic-mediagroup.nl  bestellen. Die DVD kostet € 19,95 plus Versand.
Da findest du wirklich alle Infos, die du zum Angeln auf Langeland brauchst. 
Lass mal was von dir hören, wie dir die DVD gefallen hat.
Habe gerade mit ein paar Freunden den Film angeschaut und die hätten am liebsten gleich ihre Ruten gepackt um nach LL zu fahren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## roofvisser (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej roofvisser, war jetzt auf Langeland mit einigen deiner Landsleuten angeln und die waren von einer ganz neuen DVD über das Angeln auf Langeland ganz begeistert. Gibt es hier: http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/film.html
> ( auch in deutsch )


 

Hallo Multe,

danke fur das bericht, ich kauf diese DVD gleich!


----------



## Feuer35 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe, so eben bestellt. jo mache ich und geb dir bescheid wie mir die cd gefällt.
so und jetzt wieder ab fleißig vorfächer bauen.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ist die CD auf deutsch?


----------



## roofvisser (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

auch auf Deutsch! (und Englisch)


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Falls jemand seine CD nach den anschauen wieder verkaufen will,kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## Blauhai (3. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zurück aus Langeland.

Habe jetzt 1 Woche angeln hinter mir. Bin von Spodsbjerg aus rausgefahren. Leider hatten wir schlechtes Wetter, die ganze Woche eine extreme Unterströmung und an 2 Tagen starken Wind, der das Angeln unmöglich machte. Lediglich abends, so 1 Stunde vorm Dunkelwerden, ließ die Strömung in der Regel etwas nach, so dass man konzentriert angeln konnte. Dann haben wir auch gut gefangen, auch maßige Dorsche. Tagsüber musste man schon 300 g Pilker dranhängen, um wenigstens kurzzeitig in Grundnähe zu bleiben. Logisch dass so mit Köderführung nicht viel zu machen ist.

Die meisten Fische haben wir in 18 - 22 m Wassertiefe mit Pilkern gefangen. Im Flachen ging leider gar nichts.

Trotz des ungünstigen Wetters hat es aber Spaß gemacht. Und das ist schließlich die Hauptsache.

Wünsche allen, die oben angeln, viel Petri Heil.

"Blauhai"


----------



## jannisO (4. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Falls jemand seine CD nach den anschauen wieder verkaufen will,kann sich bei mir melden




bei mir auch #h


----------



## Spedi123 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nur noch 4 Tage arbeiten, dann geht es endlich wieder los nach Langeland... :q


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Jungs,

bin seit Sonnabend wieder zurück aus Langeland (leider).
ich kann die Meldung von Blauhai bestätigen.

Oft sehr starke Drift bis 3 Knoten. Entweder starke Drift und viel Fisch aber schwer zu angeln oder wenig Drift (im Flachen) und kaum Fisch. Unser Kapitän Allan mit seiner Long Island aus Bagenkop hat aber wieder mal bewiesen, das er es einfach drauf hat und hat uns trotzdem zum Fisch geführt. Neben unzähligen Dorschen zwischen 20 und 40cm haben die Besten von uns immer ca. 10 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 90 cm gefangen. Auch viele Wittlinge in guten Größen (bis 40cm) haben wir erwischt.

In der Brandung gibt es sehr viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 15 und 40cm. Butt geht super, einmal habe ich 17 Stück an Land gezogen. Sogar mit der Spinnrute und mit Fliege haben wir in der Dämmerung die kleinen Dorsche gefangen. Das läßt für die Zukunft hoffen.

Die Meerforellen kommen langsam aber sicher. Auch wenn man für einen Fisch noch sehr viele Würfe benötigte, konnten wir zu dritt neben kleineren Fischen 8 Forellen bis 61cm fangen.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Feuer35 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na das ist ja mal wieder ein super angelbericht und lässt wirklich hoffen auf die nächste zeit. sind ja bei mir nur noch 1158 stunden und dann kann ich nach 12 jahren abstinenz auch mal wieder auf der schönen insel fischen gehn.


----------



## Kössi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Uwe, wieder ein Bericht der hoffen lässt.
Wo habt ihr die Mefos überlisten können und auf welche Köder? Wie schwer
waren denn eure Pilker und gab es Farben die besonders gut liefen?
Bei uns geht es Samstag los, Gruß Kössi


----------



## shetland (6. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo,
fahre im juni nach LL zum 1.mal ( bagenkop)
kann mir jemand gute tips geben ?


----------



## Blauhai (7. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ shetland

In Bagenkop hast du es einfach. Nur bei Torben fragen, in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche gerade beißen. Dann raus bis das Echolot die Tiefe zeigt. Jetzt brauchst du nur noch zu warten bis ein Trupp Dorsche vorbei kommt.

In Bakenkop hast du im Gegensatz zu Spodsbjerg kaum Struktur auf dem Meeresboden. Brauchst die Fische also nicht zu suchen. Kannst sie allerdings auch nur schwer finden wenn sie mal nicht beißen.

Wünsche dir viel Petri Heil

"Blauhai"


----------



## Greenhorn (7. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dorschangeln leicht gemacht - so einfach hat das schon lange keiner mehr erklärt... |supergri


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (7. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin!
Schöne Berichte! Das läßt ja auf ein tolles Jahr hoffen.
Wir werden es wohl erst demnächst vor Fehmarn unser Glück versuchen, im Sommer auf Als, aber im Herbst sind wir mal wieder auf Langeland!
Da freu ich mich schon riesig drauf, hoffe nur daß der Fische dann auch wieder schön im flachen steht, ist die geilste angelei.....


----------



## shorty 38 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, wir haben letzte Woche eine Mehrtagestour (4 Tage)mit der MS SEHO gemacht und haben im Fehmarnbelt um Tonne 5 gefischt. Dort haben wir eigentlich bei jeder Drift unsere Dorsche gefangen, leider sehr kleine. Je mehr wir uns dem Langelandbelt näherten, wurden die Dorsche größer. Leider fischten wir nur östlich der Fahrrinne auf Höhe von Keldsnor. Mirco bekam von Allan den Tipp auf 22 Meter zu fischen und lange Driften zu machen. Gleich in der ersten Drift hatten wir sehr gute Anzeigen auf dem Echolot und konnten abgelaichte Dorsche bis 5 Kg überlisten. Wir hatten sehr harten Strom und fischt am erfolgreichsten mit einem Kieler Blitz solo. Gruß Shorty


----------



## buttweisser (8. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kössi,

Deine Frage ist nicht leicht zu beantworten. Am ersten Tag habe ich mit Pilkern in schwarz/grün/silber von Blitzpilker und schwarz/grünem Beifänger super gefangen. Die Montage ruht aber auf dem Meeresgrund und so konnte ich sie nicht weiter austesten. Die anderen 2 Tage benutzte ich Pilker in rot/schwarz und orange/silber. Als Beifänger waren gelbe und weiße oft besser als japanrot.

Hallo shorty 38,

da waren wir ja zusammen auf See. Als Allan Deinem Kapitän Mirco den Tip mit den 22m gegeben hat, saß ich gerade neben Allan und habe ein Mittagsbier getrunken.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## shorty 38 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Uwe, die Welt ist klein! Mit Allan bin ich schon von Thorsminde, Hanstholm und von Bagenkop aus zum Angeln gefahren. Er ist ein richtig guter Skipper und gibt auch gerne gute Tipps. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Sauerland (9. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

OH;OH OH

mal ehrlich  ob auf irgend einer ,DVD'  irgendwelcher Organisatoren, verbale Äusserungen der Bootvermieter , versprochen wird ,ist rechtsformal erst mal im europäischen Rechtsvakuum beinhalt.

Angelfreunde, jeder der einen Bootschartervertrag unterschreibt ist auch in der regel für alle Folgeschäden haftbar.

Die Charterverträge der Bootsanbieter sind aber nach Euro-Recht fast alle anfechtbar.


----------



## Hansen fight (9. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir 5 Mann sind ab 17.4. in Spodsberg wer ist noch da oben ?


----------



## germanbrl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute

Kleiner bericht aus Spodsbjerg.Haben gerade die Woche auf Langeland verbracht.Wetter war durchwachsen, viel Wind der auch mehrmals gedreht hat und so ständig die Drift verändert hat.Ständig war auch eine starke Strömung vorhanden,so das nur mit relativ schwehren Gerät gefischt werden musste.Dorsche waren in guten mengen vertreten,aber sehr viele kleine oder gerade so um die 40cm.Auf Gummi ging so gut wie garnichts und Pilkerfarben waren wenn Fisch da war egal.Auf Beifänger nur kleine also weglassen.Also alles in allen viel Fisch aber nur für Leute die schon ab 35 cm mitnehmen.Fangtiefen lagen zwichen 17-23m.Haben viele Bereiche abgefischt und in allen Richtungen gesucht, aber es war alles dasselbe oder schlechter.Wenn die Fische bissen ging es Schlag auf Schlag und ich glaube die grossen haben bei der Masse an Kleindorsch keine Zeit zum beissen,denn wenn man mahl einen Größeren hatte, biss der sehr vorsichtig.Übrigens am gelben Turm war nichts mehr,ausser Kleine.

Auf ein Besseres.


----------



## dorsch0571 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dieselross75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin mirko.nbg
> sind vom 15.5-22.05 in Spodsberg haben Boot bei IBI gebucht
> Ich bin zum erstenmal auf Langeland mein Kumpel nach einer kleiner Auszeit wieder.Können uns vielleicht treffen.
> 
> ...


hallo mirko! wir sind wenn das wetter es zulässt am20.5. in spodsbjerg! fahren donnerstag mit der baltic4 von heiligenhafen rüber!würde mich freuen wenn man sich austauschen kann! haben eine super buttstelle,mit ansage!


----------



## kleinerdorsch (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@germanbrl,
vielleicht hab ichs ja falsch verstanden aber der Dorsch hat ein Mindestmaß von 38cm und nicht 35cm!!!
Also, bitte keine Dorsche von 35cm #q entnehmen |gr:.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## mirko.nbg (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind auch das erste mal auf LL! Wenn Du im Hafen einen blauen Ford Transit mit GL siehst,sind wir auf See! Uns erkennst Du,wenn Du auf See bist am Hellblauen Hilfsmotor! (Hat ja nicht jeder) 

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Fischers, Haus ist gebucht in Bukkemose.Süd Langeland.

Komme mit Boot hoch, also dann sieht man sich ja mal auf dem wasser.|wavey:

Hoffentlich zum :v:q:q


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hy mirko, welchen Hafen meinst denn du????#c


----------



## germanbrl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kleinerdorsch

Habe mich verschrieben, unser mindestmaß liegt bei 50cm.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dacht ichs mir doch :q


----------



## mirko.nbg (11. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hy mirko, welchen Hafen meinst denn du????#c



Wir fahren von Spodsbjerg aus raus!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ok, dann sieht man sich vielleicht mal auf dem Wasser.|wavey:


----------



## Oekland (13. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

wir sind vom 08.05.-15.05. mit einer Gruppe von 6 Personen auf Langeland und wollen einen Tag eine Angeltour mit einem Kutter unternehmen. Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen hier posten. Danke und gruß


----------



## buttweisser (13. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Oekland,

ich fahre immer in Bagenkop mit Allan und seiner Long Island.

Wenn Du mit Ihm fahren willst, dann ruf Ihn an. Er ist nämlich öfter  ausgebucht. Allan spricht gut deutsch. Mir hat er mal gesagt er träumt  sogar schon in deutsch.

Seine Tel.-Nr.: 004530431820

Er fährt von 8 -14 Uhr bei viel Andrang auch noch mal von 14 -20 Uhr.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Oekland (14. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@buttweisser
Danke für die Info.
Ich werde es da mal versuchen!

Ein großes Petri
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Feuer35 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

kann mir einer mal sagen ob es in dänemark auch eine ausvorbegrenzung für fisch gibt wie in norwegen?

dankeschön


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer mal sagen ob es in dänemark auch eine ausvorbegrenzung für fisch gibt wie in norwegen?
> 
> dankeschön


 

nein noch nicht


----------



## rule270 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderman,
> auch ich fahre seit nunmehr 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach LL.
> In diesem Jahr fahre ich aber das erste mal ende August.
> Habe schon viele Berichte gelesen, wo man von Sommerdorschen vor Langeland in den "Löchern" gesprochen hat.!!
> ...


Hy Kleiner Dorsch,
fahre auch schon lange nach LL.

Such auf der seekarte die RW 6. ca 54,50.367N,010.52.020 O
Das ganze Gebiet herum ist gut !!! Suche lohnt sich immer Fisch da. Aber nicht bei schlechtem Wetter !!!
ferner die 20 m Kante von der Grünen Tonne Spotsberg Richtung Süd (Bagenkoob). Auch gut für Platte vor Pa Ö ( Hennetvet).Ahoi rule270


----------



## rule270 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @Schneckel,
> 
> meine Frau, Hund und ich sind auch Ende März für zwei Wochen in Fredmose / Sædballe . Hauptsächlich werden wir versuchen beim Sinnfischen, Fliegenfischen und mit dem Brandungsgeschirr was zu erbeuten.#6
> 
> Vieleicht sehen wir uns da oben!!


Hallo Rolf
Wenn Du Silbern suchst geh nach Nörreballe Nor. Absoluter Hot Spot für Eschen und Silberne. Versuchs mit Spir und der Pattegriesen OK Rule270


----------



## Trophy2002 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nach 5 Jahren ist es endlich wieder soweit. Ab 24.04. lassen wir unser Boot in Spodsbjerg zu Wasser.  Wir haben eine Bayliner Trophy2002. Ich hoffe wir sehen einige Angelfreunde aus dem Forum und noch liebr einige schöne Dorsche und Platte. Hoffentlich wird noch das Wasser etwas wärmer und Mefo rauben nahe dem Ufer.


----------



## buttweisser (15. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Rule270,

seit wann darf man denn im Nörreballe Nor angeln?
So viel ich weiß ist das ein Naturschutzgebiet mit striktem Angelverbot.

Kannst Du uns mal aufklären?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## seacat (15. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

Norreballe Nor ist ein reines Naturschutzgebiet, insbesondere
Vogelschutzgebiet, mit einer Größe von 180 Hektar.
Der Vogelschutzbund betreibt und pflegt das Naturschutz-
gebiet. Angeln ist dort strikt verboten, die Vögel dürfen auf
keinen Fall gestört werden.
Der See wurde vor einigen Jahren angelegt und hat keine
Verbindung zum offenen Meer.
Meerforellen wurden auch keine ausgesetzt, es ist ja auch
alles andere als ein typisches Meerforellengewässer.
Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass keine Fische im Nor sind.
Die Vögel bringen den Fischlaich im Gefieder mit und sorgen
somit auf natürliche Weise für den Fischbesatz.
Wenn wir oben in Ristinge sind, fahre ich täglich am Nor
vorbei, ich habe da noch nie jemand angeln sehen.

Grüße
seacat


----------



## Trophy2002 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal blöde Frage: Viele reden hier immer vom Bermudadreieck, wo liegt denn das?


----------



## belle67 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Feuer34, die kannst du bei www.scandic-mediagroup.nl bestellen. Die DVD kostet € 19,95 plus Versand.
> Da findest du wirklich alle Infos, die du zum Angeln auf Langeland brauchst.
> Lass mal was von dir hören, wie dir die DVD gefallen hat.
> Habe gerade mit ein paar Freunden den Film angeschaut und die hätten am liebsten gleich ihre Ruten gepackt um nach LL zu fahren.
> Gruß Multe


hab mir die DVD bestellt. kannst du mir sagen, wielange das dauerte mit der lieferung ? meine überweisung ist am 8.4. rausgegangen. mach mir so langsam sorgen |kopfkrat


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sind seit gestern aus Langeland zurück. Ganz kurz gesagt, absolut super Wetter und sehr serh viel Fisch. 

Unseren ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern findet Ihr hier, falls Ihr ihn noch nicht gefunden habt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188167&highlight=Langeland&page=6

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (18. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej belle67, bei mir hat es über eine Woche gedauert bis das Geld in NL war, dann war die DVD innerhalb 3 Tage hier.
Lass mal von dir hören wie sie dir gefallen hat.
Gruß Multe


----------



## belle67 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na dann muss sie ja diese woche kommen#6


----------



## Multe (19. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Trophy2002,  Bermudadreieck nennt man ein Gebiet nördlich von Spodsbjerg  wo 3 Fahrwassertonnen ( DW48, DW49 und DW 51)  liegen.
In diesem Gebiet mit sehr vielen Kanten und Löchern sollen die Großdorsche liegen.
Ist aber ratsam, nur bei besten Wind- und Strömungsverhältnissen bis da hoch zu fahren. In der Regel lohnt sich dieser Weg aber nicht.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Habs mir schon gedacht , dass es diese 3 Tonnen sind trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## Spedi123 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier ein kleiner (Fang-)Bericht von 1 Woche Langeland:

Wie auch schon in den letzten beiden Jahren haben wir uns 1 Woche Langeland (vom 10.04. - 17.04.) gegönnt. Ebenfalls wie in den vergangenen Jahren hat das Wetter mal wieder bestens mitgespielt, obwohl die Prognosen und Vorhersagen im Vorfeld alles andere als rosig aussahen. Wir hatten uns seelisch schon auf max. 1-2 wackelige Ausfahrten und die restliche Zeit auf eine Wathosentour rund um die Insel vorbereitet. Die Wathosentour bzw. Spinnfischen auf Mefo war eigentlich als Ausweichprogramm geplant, ist aber wieder mal ausgefallen. Wenn man ein Boot für die ganze Woche bezaht und dieses auch immer nutzten kann, wird das natürlich vorgezogen. Da die einheimischen Mefo-Angler aufgrund der geringen Wassertemperaturen auch noch warten, haben wir  hier anscheinend aber nichts verpasst.
Beim Bootsangeln geht es dafür im Moment richtig zur Sache. Momentan muss man nicht einmal zum "Sportplatz" oder "Bermudadreieck" gurken, um Fische zu fangen. 
Es steht vor Spodsbjerg so viel Fisch, dass der Motor bei der Ausfahrt wohl nicht mal  richtig auf Betriebstemperatur kommt. Man kann von der Hafenausfahrt sprichtwörtlich einfach geradeaus Richtung Lolland fahren. Nach nicht einmal einer Zigarettenlänge ist man schon an der ersten Kante bzw den ersten Fangplätzen. Haben es am ersten Tag selbst erlebt: rausgefahren, Pilker angehängt, runtergelassen, einmal angezupft und Fisch dran. Rausgeholt, Pilker wieder abgelassen, kaum unten angekommen wieder einer dran. Auf einer Drift von vielleicht max. 5 Minuten 10 Fische gefangen - besser kann man so eine Woche gar nicht starten. Allerdings fehlten den Fischen an mindestes einem Ende ein paar (oder auch paar mehr) Zentimeter. Hier hilft es dann oft, es 1-2 Meter flacher oder tiefer nochmal zu versuchen. Wir haben festgestellt, dass sich an der gleichen Kante die Fische oft nach Größe in verschiedenen Tiefen einsortiert haben. Wenn man die Kanten ein wenig abfischt, findet man irgendwann auch mal eine Stelle, an der die Dorsche etwas größer sind. 
Wir haben zu  zweit  bei 5 Ausfahrten von je ca. 5-6 Stunden insgesamt ca. 350 Fische gefangen. Da unser persönliches Mindestmaß für Dorsche bei ca. 50-55cm liegt, konnten wir am Ende insgesamt 38 Dorsche bis 91cm sowie 2 Lengs (81 und 84cm) verbuchen. Wenn man wirklich jeden maßigen Fisch mitgenommen hätte, wäre es sicherlich über 100 Stück gewesen. Wir haben entweder mit Pilker solo (max. 130g - Farben grün/orange oder grün/braun oder bei weniger Drift mit Gummifisch am 50 bzw. 80g - Bleikopf gefischt. Warum sich auch heute noch viele Angler auf Langeland mit Norwegengerät die Arme auskugeln ist mir ein Rätsel. #d  
Ich habe in 15 Jahren Langeland noch nie Gewichte jenseits von 150g benutzt. Oft reichen 60-90g völlig aus. An 2 Tagen war so wenig Strom, dass wir sogar mit der Spinnrute und 50g Pilker bzw. Gummifisch angeln konnnten. Es macht doch auch viel mehr Spaß einen 70er Dorsch an der Spinnrute zu drillen, als einen "Küppel" zu benutzten, der sich bei solch einem Fisch noch nicht einmal biegt.
Wie auch schon von Michael Horn im "Langeländer Live-Bericht" erwähnt, bringt eine minimale und gefühlvolle Bewegung der Köder oft mehr Fisch als eine wilde Zappelei, die oft beim Pilken zu beobachten ist. Es liegt sicherlich daran, dass sich die Dorsche auf Krebse als Hauptnahrung eingestellt haben und die machen auch keine 3m-Sprünge auf dem Grund.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich die Dorschbestände weiterhin so gut entwickeln und die noch vielen kleinen Fische auch mal eine Chance haben, etwas größer als das Mindestmaß zu werden, bevor Sie irgendwo in einem Netz enden. 
Ich werde es im Sommer auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer untersuchen, wenn ich endlich wieder nach Langeland fahren kann.


----------



## Spedi123 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann im Moment leider nicht an meine Bilder, weil meine  Camera den Geist aufgegeben hat...
Anbei ein Bild von unserem größten Dorsch (91cm / 6,8kg)


----------



## DasaTeamchef (20. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Spedi!

Auch Dir lieben Dank für den tollen Bericht. Habt Ihr die Leng auch auf Kunstköder gefangen?
Ansonsten muss ich mal sagen.....habt Ihr wohl viel "Glück" gehabt, was die Strömung angeht. Ich fahre seit über 25Jahren nach Langeland und erlebe es immer wieder (liegt vielleicht auch an der Jahreszeit - Hochsommer), dass die Dorsche nur im tiefen stehen. Wenn Du dann über 1,5sm Strom hast......helfen Dir keine 150gramm.
Letztes Jahr war es so heftig (>2,5sm) das ich als einziges Boot im Fahrwasser blieb, fischte dort mit zwei Jigs und....600Gramm. Nicht mehr pilkend, sondern nur haltend. Bei ca. 40m Wassertiefe brauchte ich trotzdem über 100m Schnur um unten zu bleiben. Andere versuchten immer wieder neben mir zu fischen, kamen aber nicht zum Grund.

Habt Ihr es auch mal auf Platte versucht?

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Trophy2002 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Spedi
Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, der wirklich Freude macht ihn zu lesen und sich auf die kommende Woche  freuen kann:vik:


----------



## Spedi123 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@DasaTeamchef

Wir fischen oft an einer Stelle nördlich Spodsbjerg, wo die Strömung sich meistens in Grenzen hält. Selbst wenn die Grüne Tonne (DW53) mal wieder im 30° Winkel im Wasser hängt und der Wirbel dahinter eher an einen Fluss erinnert, kann man dort noch relativ entspannt fischen. Es liegt wohl daran, dass sich der Belt im Norden etwas mehr ausweitet und sich das Wasser dort mehr ausbreiteten kann. Man driftet dort auch oft in Ost-West oder West-Ost - Richtung. Man kann diese Phänomen z.B. auch bei der roten Tonne am Bermudadreieck (habe die Kennung nicht im Kopf) beobachten. Es ist im letzten Sommer auch schon vorgekommen, dass die Strömung vorm Hafen von Süden nach Norden verlief und wir dort von Nord nach Süd getrieben sind. Wenn man sich unter bsh.de den Strömungsverlauf für den Langeandbelt anschaut, kann man solche Stellen auch ungefähr herausfinden.


----------



## Spedi123 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

nochmal @DasaTeamchef

Die Lengs haben wir mit Gummifisch (13cm Kopyto in weiß/pink Glitter) am 50g -Kopf gefangen. Konnte an der gleichen Stelle letzten Sommer auch schon einen Leng fangen und haben einen großen "Unbekannten" nach kurzem Drill verloren. Vom Verhalten (eher wildes geschüttel als die bekannten Kopfstöße der Dorsche) erhärtet sich immer mehr der Verdacht, dass es auch ein Leng gewesen sein könnte. Mit Naturködern habe ich es noch nicht versucht. 
Auf  Plattfisch haben wir nicht geangelt. Im letzten Frühjahr haben wir mal einen Versuch gestartet, allerdings wieder schnell abgebrochen, da die Fische zu dieser Zeit doch relativ dünn sind. Im Spätsommer hat man sicherlich mehr davon.
Der Spodsbjerger Angelkutter hat sich einige Male in der nähe der Fahrwasser-Ansteuerungstonne Richtung Tars rumgetrieben. Da es dort  laut Seekarte gar nicht so Tief ist, scheinen die Dorsche momentan auch  im flacheren Wasser zu stehen. Die Angler auf dem Kutter hattten viele Fische um 4-5kg und waren sogar im Hafen noch am filetieren. Haben in der Gegend allerdings keine Versuch gestartet


----------



## grasschwein (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein Hallo an alle LL Fans! :vik:
Nach 14 Tagen auf der Insel auch von mir einen kleinen Lagebericht. Hatten Haus und Boot bei Torben Hansen gebucht. Hat alles super geklappt!#6 Da ja durch wenig Fisch der letzten Jahre die Buchungen stark zurück gegangen sind, geben sich Torben und Birgite wirklich viel Mühe, um alles sehr angenehm zu gestallten! 
Also Freunde ich kann euch sagen, fahrt wieder nach LL!!! Ihr werdet begeistert sein. Die 1.Wo. war vom Wetter her noch so durchwachsen. Die 2.Wo. hatten wir Traumwetter!
Wie viele schon bemerkt haben, ist der Dorssch nach LL zurück gekehrt. Wir fingen in allen Tiefen und auf alles was wir ins Wasser tauchten. Gummi, Pilker oder auch Naturköder, es geht einfach alles! Wenn auch viel Kleindorsch gefangen wird, so sehe ich dies sehr positiv! Es lässt für die Zukunft auf viel Fisch hoffen. Vorausgesetzt er wird nicht wieder so stark mit Netzen befischt!!!|gr:Traurig ist nur, dass es immer wieder Angler gibt, die ich sehe, wie sie Dorsche von 25 cm im Schlachthaus filletieren! Da könnte ich furchtbar aufregen!!!|krach: Leute es ist absolut nicht nötig so kleine Fische zu entnehmen! Wer etwas sucht und so fein wie möglich fischt, wird auch immer genügend maßige Fische fangen. Auch Ulf der wie immer zuverlässig in Bagenkoop Haven ( Angelladen) sitzt, gibt gerne Tipps wie und wo etwas geht! Er ist super nett und freundlich, was mann leider von der restlichen Truppe von Haus und Boot  nicht so sagen kann. Dort liegt noch vieles im argen und Rainer von Haus u. Boot sollte im Punkte Höflichkeit vielleicht mal einen Kurs belegen!! Also mir macht dieser Mensch Angst|kopfkrat! So nun auf nach LL, für mich hat nun wieder die Zeit des wartens begonnen. Aber mit einem Zentner Fillet kann mann das aushalten!
Liebe Gruße Euer Grasschwein|wavey:


----------



## Rohrbacher (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Grasschwein,

danke für den Bericht. Habe die ganze Zeit sehnsüchtig auf einen Bericht aus Bagenkop gewartet. Es beruhigt mich, dass dort auch wieder Dorsch gefangen wird  Wir sind ab 12. Juni oben, muss also noch etwas geduldig sein. Aber so ist die Vorfreude noch grösser.
Wo habt ihr denn gefischt, Leuchtturm/rote+grüne Tonne oder Richtung Aero?

Gruß und Petri Heil

Rohrbacher


----------



## thundero (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Grasschwein.
Danke für deinen Bericht.Hört sich ja ganz gut an was da so abgeht auf Langeland.Fahren jetzt am Samstag nach Osterskov.Habt ihr spezielle Punkte gehabt die ihr angefahren habt?
Gruß 
thundero


----------



## jannisO (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Rohrbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Grasschwein,
> 
> danke für den Bericht. Habe die ganze Zeit sehnsüchtig auf einen Bericht aus Bagenkop gewartet. Es beruhigt mich, dass dort auch wieder Dorsch gefangen wird  Wir sind ab 12. Juni oben, muss also noch etwas geduldig sein. Aber so ist die Vorfreude noch grösser.
> Wo habt ihr denn gefischt, Leuchtturm/rote+grüne Tonne oder Richtung Aero?
> ...




12 Juni, geht doch noch. Muß selbst noch fast einen Monat länger warten als du :c:c:c


----------



## grasschwein (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie schon geschrieben, es geht fast überall, und auch in allen Tiefen! Rote / Grüne Tonne oder 15-25 Meter, der Fisch ist überall. Richtung Aroe haben wir weniger getestet. Meist Richtung Leuchttrum, aber auch im Flachen geht was.:q
Also viel Spaß und Petri heil#6
Gruß Grasschwein


----------



## Feuer35 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo zusammen.
ein schöner abend ist gesichert endlich ist die dvd da.hat genau 10 tage gedauertbis sie da war.

gruß feuer34


----------



## Feuer35 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also ich muß sagen eine Investition die sich auf jedenfall gelohnt hat.
Von Angler für Angler gemacht.
TOP!!!!

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Multe (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Feuer34, sage ich doch.
Die DVD ist einfach Spitze und mit superguten Infos.  Das Teil muss man ganz einfach gesehen haben.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

genau multe,

und es sind noch 4 lange wochen bis zur umsetzung:-(


----------



## Kössi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardies, auch wir sind wieder zurück ( 10.-17.4.) von LL.
Wir hatten eine super Woche was Wetter und Fisch betrifft.
Am Samstag konnten wir nicht mehr raus, da Wind und Wellen ziemlich heftig waren. Sonntag sind wir dann früh raus und haben uns vom gelben zum grünen Turm vorgearbeitet und bei vielen Stopps Fische gefangen. Der Fisch sollte laut Thomas auf 22-18m stehen und so sind wir diese Tiefen angefahren.Mo bis Mi sind wir hauptsächlich rechts vom Hafen raus zum gr. Turm DW 55 gegenüberligende rote Tonne bis Sportplatz. Fische gab es fast überall. Es sind zwar viele Fische um das Mindestmaß unterwegs,was ja hoffen lässt, aber es waren auch jeden Tag Fisch 60-70 cm in der Kiste. Mittwoch abend und Do haben wir es mal links vom Hafen probiert DW 53 und rote Tonne gegenüber. Dort haben wir an der roten Tonne ein paar GPS Punkte  bei nördlicher Drift gesetzt auf der wir gut gefangen haben. Diese Punkte sind wir am Freitag wieder angefahren und das war der beste Tag der ganzen Woche. Die Drift änderte sich von NO bis nachmittags S was die Dorsche nicht störte. Wir angelten von 35m zur Kante bis auf 25m. An einem der Punkte  bissen grössere Dorsche um so genauer wir in trafen. Die Dorsche bissen bisher meist auf Pilker bevorzugt schwarz/rot rot/or. ab und an auf Beifänger aber Freitag fast ausschliesslich auf rote und rot/sw. Beifänger. Pilkergewichte lagen ab 75 gr., bei einer Drift von zum Teil 5 kmh bis zu 200gr. Mein grösster Dorsch war 77cm und biß auf einen roten Beifänger.
Jedenfalls hatten wir eine tolle Woche, jeden Tag auf dem Boot bei Sonne und dazu gut Fisch was will man mehr.


----------



## Trophy2002 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Kössi für deinen Bericht. Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen wie heiß ich auf Samstag bin. 
Allen anderen die sich auch auf den Weg nach Langeland machen, wünsche ich eine unfall und stressfreie Fahrt. Kommt gesund an.
Wir sehen uns in Spodsbjerg
Lg Peter


----------



## belle67 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> ein schöner abend ist gesichert endlich ist die dvd da.hat genau 10 tage gedauertbis sie da war.
> 
> gruß feuer34


 meine ist immer noch nicht da :c

vor 13 tagen ist die überweisung raus und auch abgebucht |uhoh:


----------



## maikatze (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
habe jetzt 5 Tage angeln vor Langeland hinter mir und muß sagen, in den letzten 15 Jahren habe ich noch nie annähernd so schlecht gefangen! Insgesamt habe ich 10 maßige(über 40cm) Fische gefangen . Gebissen haben ca. 30-40 Dorsche , aber meist untermaßig. Ich habe alle Tiefen nördlich und südlich Spodsbjerg, recht und links der Fahrrinne  abgefischt. War runter bis Bukkemose, aber überall das gleiche : viele kleine Dorsche, wenig Großdorsch. Einen neuen persönlichen Rekord habe ich doch noch zu vermelden: Ich habe den kleinste Dorsch (ca. 10cm) auf Twister gefangen, den ich je gefangen habe. Was die alles schlucken wollen. Gebissen haben die Fische gleichmäßig auf Twister oder Pilker. 
Teilweise war die Drift bis 5km/h (laut GPS), sodaß ich mit 250g Bleibirne in Gange war, was die Arme mächtig trainierte.
Morgen habe ich noch einen Tag, mal sehen, was das Wetter zuläßt. 
Meine Hoffnung liegt aber auf den nächsten Langelandurlaub.

Allen anderen Petri heil!


----------



## Kössi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardies, 
hier noch was zum ,,anheizen,, oh mann ich könnt schon wieder, aber wir fahren nur einmal im Jahr. Jetzt heißt es warten, viel Spaß allen die bald fahren!
                                         Kössi


----------



## Feuer35 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



belle67 schrieb:


> meine ist immer noch nicht da :c
> 
> vor 13 tagen ist die überweisung raus und auch abgebucht |uhoh:



lass den kopf nicht hängen. hast schon mal probiert mit denen kontakt aufzunehmen? uns hat er zum beispiel geschrieben wann er die cd losgeschickt hat.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## jannisO (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> hier noch was zum ,,anheizen,, oh mann ich könnt schon wieder, aber wir fahren nur einmal im Jahr. Jetzt heißt es warten, viel Spaß allen die bald fahren!
> Kössi




Petri zu den tollen Dorschen.
Ihr wohnt doch fast in der Nachbarschaft. Hättet ihr mich nicht mit nehmen können saber.
Darf gar nicht daran denken das es erst im September los geht.


----------



## dippl (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh mann , noch 16 Tage ...|laola:|laola:
hoffe wir fangen ähnlich gut wie ihr !!

Versuche von dort ne´n Livebericht zu starten . Soll ja im Hafen ein Internet - Hotspot geben , wäre dann ja kein prob. Weiß da jemand von Euch mehr drüber , zb . Gebühr ect...?

dippl


----------



## Multe (22. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej dippl, da musst du zum Hafenmeister und 45 DKK hinlegen und dann bekommst du das Passwort und kannst für insges. 6 Std ins Net.
Solltest du nach der Aktivierung die Zeit nicht verbrauchen, so ist das 3 Mon. gültig. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## belle67 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> lass den kopf nicht hängen. hast schon mal probiert mit denen kontakt aufzunehmen? uns hat er zum beispiel geschrieben wann er die cd losgeschickt hat.
> 
> Gruß Feuer34


hab eben ne mail rausgejagt. mal guggen |kopfkrat


----------



## Feuer35 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na wie gesagt uns haben sie geantwortet.


----------



## belle67 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hab heute antwort bekommen :

"Hallo Sven,

Es tut mir leit. Wir haben am 12 april 5 DVD's nach deutschland geschikt und allen hatten die DVD bis heute nicht bekommen. Montag sende ich dich ein neue DVD. Ich hoffe das du diese DVD schnell bekommt.

Gruss,

Chris
Scandic-Mediagroup"

#c#c da waren wohl posträuber unterwegs #q


----------



## Feuer35 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



belle67 schrieb:


> hab heute antwort bekommen :
> 
> "Hallo Sven,
> 
> ...


da hast ja glück das du noch mal nachgefragt hast. da kannst bestimmt am mittwoch nen heißen videoabend machen.#6

gruß Feuer34


----------



## Feuer35 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

sind denn alle langelandangler unter gegangen. nix berichte mehr:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## dippl (29. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey , noch 8 Tage...:q#h

Gruß dippl


Ja , wo seit Ihr Langeländer Angler ? Keiner mehr oben gewesen ?


----------



## Heilbutt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, gibt es angeltechnisch von euch Erfahrungen über den Ort Snøde auf Langeland?!?!

Ich hab da ein schnuckeliges Ferienhäuschen für unseren Sommerurlaub entdeckt....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Ort liegt im Norden der Insel! Da ist Brandungsangeln angesagt!
Aber Bootsfischen konzentriert sich auf Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop.
Da oben ist angeltechnisch nicht viel los!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## otto57 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ab 8.5 bin ich auch da, habe über Torben gebucht,

hoffe dieses Jahr gibbet mal wieder mehr zum Angeln

aber wie es immer so ist, ....ja letzte Woche haben sie gebissen.

Aber wir werden sehen. #6  :vik:





dippl schrieb:


> Hey , noch 8 Tage...:q#h
> 
> Gruß dippl
> 
> ...


----------



## Feuer35 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Frage hat man mit dem erwerb von dem passwort die möglichkeit auf der ganzen insel ins i-net zu gehn?


----------



## Heilbutt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Der Ort liegt im Norden der Insel! Da ist Brandungsangeln angesagt!
> Aber Bootsfischen konzentriert sich auf Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop.
> Da oben ist angeltechnisch nicht viel los!
> Gruß
> Tom


 

Hm, klingt ja nicht sehr motivierend!?!?!
Warum ist da angeltechnisch nicht so viel los wie z.B. in Spodsbjerg?!?!
Ist ja immerhin die selbe Inselseite?!?!
Kann man dort oben kein Boot mieten??

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Multe (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Feuer34, mit dem Passwort von Spodsbjerghavn kanns t du nur im Bereich des Hafens ins Net kommen.
Hast du nun die DVD bekommen ???
Wenn ja, wie hat sie dir gefallen ??
Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schade da werd ich wohl aus dem hafen nen livbericht senden müssen.|uhoh:

ja die dvd ist schon angekommen. einfach der hammer.da trifft es voll zu von angler für angler.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Multe (30. April 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Heilbutt, Snøde liegt leider nun mal in einer Gegend, wo sich Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht sagen.
Du hast da Oben zwar ein sehr gutes Mefo Revier aber das war es auch schon. Sicher kannst du vom Ufer aus ein paar Platte fangen aber da hast du keinen Hafen oder Slippe um aufs Wasser zu kommen.
Von Spodsbjerg aus hast du da die besseren Karten. Da liegen die Boote im Wasser und du kannst schon nach ca. 10 Minuten Fahrzeit angeln.
Du hast auch die Möglichkeit von Lohals raus zu fahren ( falls du ein Boot bekommst ) aber die Fangmöglichkeiten vor Spodsbjerg ist um etliches besser. Schau dir die Gegend mal auf www.fishmaps.de an auch hier kannst du was erfahren
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/ruteundrolle-bericht/langeland-sommertipps-vom-kaiser-042008-2616.html

Gruß Multe


----------



## Hov (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Holger,
ich schreib mal lieber per pn. Falls Du in Snöde das gelbe Haus von Novasol meinst, dass direkt am Wasser liegt: VORSICHT

Gruesse
Thomas



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es angeltechnisch von euch Erfahrungen über den Ort Snøde auf Langeland?!?!
> 
> Ich hab da ein schnuckeliges Ferienhäuschen für unseren Sommerurlaub entdeckt....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hansen fight (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Ich meine bei snode oere eine Slipanlage gesehen zu haben.
Rechts am Strand vom Haus von Novasol.
Die Gegend ist ein 1a Mefo Revier.#6


----------



## micha24 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo , hier unser Fangbericht vom 17. 04 bis 23. 04 
4 leute   limbo 699 mit kajütte  
samstag  nach 7 stündiger Nachtfahrt  erstmal raus auf Wasser geangelt an dem gelbem turm in tiefen von 22 bis 30 m  bei nord- westlichem wind in stärke von 3-5  in 6 stunden angelzeit ca 80 fische wobei 17  Dorsche in  unsere Fischkiste  Platz fanden   ( als mindestmass haben wir uns über 45 cm gesetzt  also grösser als die breite vom bootskasten ) der grösste ca 2kg 

sonntag angefangen am bermuda Dreieck  bei windstärke von 1-2 mit mässigen erfolg ,nach 2 stunden platzwechsel ca 3km nord-östlich vom bermuda Dreieck   und siehe da in tiefen von ca 35m bis 22 m in 6 Std angelzeit  135  dorsche  wobei 55 über 45 cm waren  der gösste hatte ca 3,5 kg  

montag  bei super wetter teilweise windstill ( aber auch wenig drift ) sofort zu der stelle vom vortag in 8 stunden  116 fische wobei 38 in die fischkiste   ( das mindestmass haben wir auf 50 gesetzt  um  nur noch fillet zu machen ) der grösste  war 5 kg 
Dienstag wieder die gleiche stelle  ( zumindest vormittag  ab mittag starker wind und schwere see)  ca 60 dorsche    wobei 22 in der fischkiste landeten der grösste 4,5 kg   , nachmittag versuch vor der gelben tonne auf wattwurm auf plattfisch zu anglen  ohne erfolg ( das einzige was gebissen hat  wren mini dorsche von ca 15- 20 cm )
mittwoch  sturmwarnung !!! trotzdem raus angefangen am gelben turm bei hagel und graupel  bis zu tonne 55   ca in 6 std 40 dorsche  wobei nur 10 dorsche in der kiste gelandet sind 
donnerstag  angefangen 3km nord -östlich vom bermuda dreieck das wetter sehr unruhig und wechselhaft  gefangen in 6 std  ( immer reine angelzeit ohne fahrzeit  bis zur der stelle braucht man bei günstiger strömmung 45 min  zurück waren es 1,5 std ) 75 dorsche   wobei 22 in die kiste gingen 

freitag letzte tag früh raus  7 uhr im hafen  8 uhr an der angelstelle  wetter wieder wechselhaft  in 5 std ( danach boot sauber  machen )70 dorsche  wobei 16 in die kiste gingen 


fazit der dorsch ist da , das wasser war etwas  zu kalt (6-7 grad ) gegenüber vom vorrjahr  so das die grösseren etwas vorsichtig bissen aber wir haben in der woche 2 kühltruhen von insgesammt 300 litern voll bekommen haben .
für die statistker wir haben  insgesammt  578 dorsche und 1 30 cm  scholle ( leider war die noch voll  leich )gefangen  wobei wir 170 mitgenommen haben . gebissen haben sie auf alles jigs mit twister ( alle farben gelb , schwarz ,rot ,grün , weiss) und pilker alle farben ( in den gewichten von 80- 125 gramm ) am besten aber auf kieler blitze .

und noch was :ich muss mich für einige als deutsche schämen , die meinen die hafen mole als Wc zu benutzen  , die Wc `s im hafen sind kostenlos !

wer schreibfehler findet darf die behalten .

mfg micha24


----------



## jannisO (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

PETRI micha 
super Bericht von dir #6


----------



## Feuer35 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Micha für den super Bericht. Das lässt hoffen für die nächsten Wochen.
Noch 20 Tage und dann werden wir es mal wieder probieren.


----------



## roofvisser (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren 24-4 / 30-4 in Spodsbjerg. Mit 2 personen 270 dorsch gefangen. Alle auf Gummi. 60 waren uber 50 cm. Auch 1 leng von 77 cm. Fisch war nicht so gross als in 2009. Sehr tolle woche gehabt.
Ruud, auch hollander, hat ein dorsch gefangen from 102 cm!


----------



## Feuer35 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Wir waren 24-4 / 30-4 in Spodsbjerg. Mit 2 personen 270 dorsch gefangen. Alle auf Gummi. 60 waren uber 50 cm. Auch 1 leng von 77 cm. Fisch war nicht so gross als in 2009. Sehr tolle woche gehabt.
> Ruud, auch hollander, hat ein dorsch gefangen from 102 cm!


Kannst du vieleicht noch paar angaben zu euren fangstellen geben?#6

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Feuer35 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann mir vieleicht noch einer nen Tip geben ob es eine möglichkeit gibt Fisch einzufrieren wenn meine Kühltruhe voll ist.|uhoh:

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## roofvisser (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Kannst du vieleicht noch paar angaben zu euren fangstellen geben?#6
> 
> Gruß Feuer34


 
Ich bin nicht so gut in Deutsch, ich habe das folgende online ubersetzt.

Wir haben in Tiefen zwischen 25 und 35 Metern gefischt. Besonders die Böschungen entlang des Kanals in das Bermuda-Dreieck. Die besten Shads waren Profi Blinker rot mit orange Schwanz. 
Oben die jig ein beifanger twister farbe rot. ca 75% von die Dorsche hat an die beifanger gebissen.

Bei starke Strömung ein treibancher über den bug und zuruck fahren.. 

Jigkopfe verwendeten wir mit gewichte zwischen 80 und 140 Gramm, geflochtene Schnur 12/00.


----------



## roofvisser (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Kann mir vieleicht noch einer nen Tip geben ob es eine möglichkeit gibt Fisch einzufrieren wenn meine Kühltruhe voll ist.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Feuer34


 

Im hafen:
http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=17898

*Verleih / Verschidenes*


*Tiefkühlfach*







​*Verleih von Tiefkühlfacher*
*60 Liter Tiefkühlfach pro 24 Stunden Dkr.  45,-  / pro Woche Dkr.  200,-*
* 110 Liter Tiefkühlfach pro 24 Stunden Dkr.  65,-  /  pro Woche Dkr.  300,-*​


----------



## Feuer35 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dankeschön für die tips. werd da mal mein glück versuchen.#6

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## dippl (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey , das glaube ich wohl eher nicht, wird wohl n´W-Lan Router sein,die haben ca. 150 m - 300 m Reichweite .Aber genau weiß ich es nicht wie es dort im Hafen gelöst ist !
Gruß dippl



UOTE=Feuer34;2918299]Frage hat man mit dem erwerb von dem passwort die möglichkeit auf der ganzen insel ins i-net zu gehn?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Multe (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej roofvisser, schöne Fische und ein sehr guter Bericht.
Hast die ganzen Infos wohl aus der neuen DVD über das Angeln auf Langeland ???
Wie hat dir denn diese DVD von deinen Landsleuten gefallen ??
Ich fand die DVD jedenfalls Spitzenklasse, gerade die Tipps und Zeichnungen der Montagen für die Grossdorsche.
Ich freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Langelandurlaub. Da werde ich es auf alle Fälle mal mit Messermuscheln auf Plattfisch probieren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## belle67 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

meine ist immernoch nicht da #d


----------



## Ines (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri, Roofvisser und danke für den Bericht und die tollen Fotos!


----------



## roofvisser (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> hej roofvisser, schöne Fische und ein sehr guter Bericht.
> Hast die ganzen Infos wohl aus der neuen DVD über das Angeln auf Langeland ???
> Wie hat dir denn diese DVD von deinen Landsleuten gefallen ??
> Ich fand die DVD jedenfalls Spitzenklasse, gerade die Tipps und Zeichnungen der Montagen für die Grossdorsche.
> ...


 
Ich habe die DVD gesehen, gute info. Wir haben mit messermuscheln auf plattfisch probiert, nur 1 mit gefangen, ringelwormen waren viel besser. Wir haben ein messermuschel auf die jighake oben auf den shad gefischt, das war gut!


----------



## Oekland (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Männers,

brauche mal einen guten Tipp von euch. Wir fahren nächste Woche mit 6 Personen nach Langeland. Da wir "Neulinge" in Dänemark sind, wissen wir nicht, ob man die Köder (Wattis, Ringelwürmer, o.ä.) vorher besorgt, oder ob man sie direkt vor Ort beziehen sollte. Und wenn man sie sich vorher besorgt, wie lange halten denn z.B. die Wattis? Hat einer von euch ein paar gescheite Antworten?! Danke


----------



## Mario Goetza (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Oekland
Bin nächste Woche auch mit 3 Anglern auf LL.Deine Köder kannst Du im Angelzentrum LL kaufen,der Laden ist direkt am Hafen.Bis jetzt hat er immer genug da gehabt.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hat jemand zufällig eine Seekarte von Langeland abzugeben?Wenn ja bitte per  Postfach melden#6


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Oekland, Würmer müsst ihr keine mitbringen. Thomas vom Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg bekommt die garantiert jeden Morgen frisch geliefert.
Ich hoffe, ihr nehmt die Würmer nur für den Fang für Plattfisch.
Sonst fangt ihr nämlich nur Kleindorsch und die sollten ja noch etwas wachsen.
Wünsche euch einen gute Fang auf LL und wenn du noch spezielle Fragen hast schick einfach mal eine PN.
Grüßt mir Zeven
Multe


----------



## roofvisser (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Oekland schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> brauche mal einen guten Tipp von euch. Wir fahren nächste Woche mit 6 Personen nach Langeland. Da wir "Neulinge" in Dänemark sind, wissen wir nicht, ob man die Köder (Wattis, Ringelwürmer, o.ä.) vorher besorgt, oder ob man sie direkt vor Ort beziehen sollte. Und wenn man sie sich vorher besorgt, wie lange halten denn z.B. die Wattis? Hat einer von euch ein paar gescheite Antworten?! Danke


 
http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm verkauft man:
Wattis: € 7,00 (56 Dkr) 25 st.
Ringelwürmer € 7,00 (56 Dkr) 100 gram

Vielleicht besser selbst mitnehmen?


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Oekland, auf Eurem Hinweg einfach in Flensburg Würmer besorgen. Angelgeschäfte findest Du unter Google. Der in Flensburg/ Weiche hat sogar einen Automaten, wo man rund um die Uhr Wattis und Ringler bekommt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Trophy2002 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So kurz möchte ich auch von unserer Woche 24.04.-30.04. in Langeland berichten.
Erstmal es war wieder mal eine herrliche Woche, nach 5 Jahren Entzug von Spodsbjerg. 
Wie wir am Samstag bei herrlichen Wetter in Spodsbjerg angekommen sind, mußten wir natürlich gleich zum Hafen und unsere ALINE in Wasser lassen.  DEn Liegeplatz habe ich schon vorher geordert und mir wurde auch schon der Platz mitgeteilt. 
Wir fuhren gleich mal raus bevor wir das Boot am Steg D 51 festmachten.   Hafen gerade raus über die Fahrrine, Rute mit 80g Wurfgewicht 0,10er geflochtene und einen rot/schwarzen Pilker mit 80g. Erster Wurf und schon Bis.  Ein schöner Dorsch mit 6 Pfd. Wie schon einige vorher geschrieben haben, kein hektisches Pilken.  Pilker zum Grund lassen, 1m anheben, gaaanz leicht wippen mehr nicht. da kamen die meißten Bisse.
Diesmal fuhr ich mit meiner Freundin, ich zeigte ihr, was sie tun muß. (sie fing dann die größten Dorsche und Platte)
Guter Platz war beim Grünen Turm zur auf der anderen Fahrrinnenseite also zur roten Tonne. Am besten diese immer in Deckung halten und so 500m bis kilometer weiter Richtung Lolland.  Wie auch schon die Vorrschreiber bemerkt haben sehr viele Dorsche, aber 80% unter 40cm. Ich hoffe die bleiben bis nächstes Jahr und wachsen noch ein wenig (oder doch etwas mehr). Allerdings sah ich auch Kochtopffischer die nahmen die Zwerge mit.  Einen Tag fuhren wir etwas nördlicher des Bermudadreiecks, meine Freundin machte ein Dorschvorfach mit 3 Beifänger hin (Garnelen ) und wir liesen uns treiben. Dabei bekam sie 3 Dorsche gleichzeitig, der Kleinste 40, dann 50 und der Größte über 60  mit 3,8kg.
Abends gingen wir auf Platte, südlich gelber Turm, ca. noch 1km südlicher vom letzten Haus in Spodsbjerg in 3 m tiefen Wasser. 
Ergebnis: Mit 25 Watwürmern  24 schöne Platte. Wenn so ab 20.30Uhr die Minidorsche bissen hörten wir auf.
Einmal versuchten wir es auf Meerforelle nördlich von Spodsbjerg, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 
Alles in allem war es eine gelungene Woche. Wir hatten nicht den Zwang die Kisten voll zu machen, wir wollten fischen und Erholung.  
Fazit wie schon vor beschrieben, leicht fischen 80-100g Pilker reichen.
Wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Langeland Fahrt.


----------



## micha24 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo @ herringsfetzen04  die komplette seekarte  mit allen wracks und tiefen gibts im ehemaligem angelladen von ole dehn ( den jetzt sein ehemaliger angestellter betreibt ) dür ca 25 eur 
mfg micha24


----------



## Feuer35 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Trophy 2002

danke für den super Bericht. Klingt ja noch super die Fangaussichten. Hoffe das hält auch noch bis zum 22.5.


Grüß Feuer34


----------



## Feuer35 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ist noch jemand vom 22.5.- 5.6. auf der Insel um zu fischen?

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Trophy2002 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@feuer34
wünsche euch super wetter, wenig drift und vieeeeeeele Dorsche mit Tennisball großen Augen.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Suche kurzentschlossene*. Sorry wegen des spontanen Aufrufes hier, auch wenn es nicht nach Langeland, sondern nach Lolland geht. Auch wenn es suuuper kurzfristig ist...
Wir suchen noch 2 Mitfahrer für unsere Plattfischtour nach Dänemark / Onsevig am kommenden WE! Am besten wären Leute aus dem Raum Berlin / Hennigsdorf.
*Abreise: Freitag 07.05.2010 um 10.00* in Hennigsdorf mit 2 Kleinbussen nach Rostock zur Fähre.
Rückankunft in Hennigsdorf am Sonntag 09.05. gegen 19.00
Preis: 250,00 Euro
Dafür ist *alles inklusive!!* (Transfer, Vollverpflegung, 2 Kutterausfahrten, 2 Übernachtungen im Ferienhaus direkt am Hafen, Grillabend. Bier und alkoholfreie Getränke sind ebenfalls inklusive. Bitte meldet Euch bei Interesse kurz, ich schreib dann meine Handynummer... MfG. Heiko


----------



## Feuer35 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> @feuer34
> wünsche euch super wetter, wenig drift und vieeeeeeele Dorsche mit Tennisball großen Augen.




danke dir. werd mal sehen ob ich einen livbericht hin bekomme von da oben.#6

Feuer34


----------



## mglaser77 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo. Ich bin mit meiner Familie auch vom 22.5.- 5.6. auf der Insel. Bei Haus und Boot in Bukkemose.


----------



## Feuer35 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mglaser77 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich bin mit meiner Familie auch vom 22.5.- 5.6. auf der Insel. Bei Haus und Boot in Bukkemose.




wir haben über Novasol gebucht und sind nebenan in Fredmose.
Gruß Feuer34


----------



## mirko.nbg (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na dann freut Euch schon mal! Bei mir geht es übermorgen los,für 2 Wochen fischen! Ausführlicher Bericht folgt!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Heilbutt (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Servus Mirko,
ich sehe gerade das du wie ich aus Nürnberg kommst, und nach Langeland fährst!?!?:m

Fährst du (wie fast alle) nach Spodsbjerg?

Hast du Erfahrungen mit Langeland?

Du hast nicht zuuufällig Lust mal zu einem unserer Nürnberger AB-Stammtische zu kommen, und mir ein paar Tipps bzgl. der Insel zu geben?!?!?!#h

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Feuer35 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Na dann freut Euch schon mal! Bei mir geht es übermorgen los,für 2 Wochen fischen! Ausführlicher Bericht folgt!
> 
> Gruss Mirko




Na dann mal ein großes PETRI HEIL und lass mal noch was drin:q:q:q

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## mirko.nbg (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Heilbutt!

Servus Heilbutt! Sicherlich können wir uns mal am AB-Stammtisch treffen und ich werde Dir bestimmt was von Langeland erzählen können! Fahren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf die Insel nach Spodsbjerg,waren vorher immer auf Fehmarn. Wir haben uns dieses mal einen "Tapetenwechsel" verordnet!
Bin aber gut vorbereitet,was eventuelle "HotSpots" angeht! Fahre mit dem eigenen Boot rauf wo natürlich eine See-Karte und Navi+Echolot pflicht ist. Alles weitere nach dem Urlaub! Melde mich dann bei dir per PN !

Gruss Mirko!


----------



## dippl (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin ... fahren auch morgen für ne´Woche nach Spodsbjerg#h. Hoffe das uns das Wetter wohl gesonnen ist , ist ja Saukalt und viel zu Nass hier:c. Werde auch ausführlichen Bericht schreiben wenn wir wieder da sind.

Gruß dippl


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

In der neuen *KUTTER & KÜSTE* ( Heft Nr. 34 ) ist ein großer Bericht über Langeland.
Hier wird alles Von A - Z beschrieben, wie Fangplätze mit Seekarte usw.


----------



## carlsberg (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen verfolge das Langelandtreiben schon seit längere zeit hier einfach super hier.
Fahre am 22.5 für 1 woch nach LL juhu. 
habe eine frage ich habe das netz schon abgegrasst und suche muschelbänke im langeland bealt mit gps daten kann mir jemand helfen nehme auch gerne aktuelle gps daten entgegen


----------



## roofvisser (12. Mai 2010)

*Jemand ein tasche vergessen in Spodsbjerg??*

Heute ist ein tasche mit kleidung etc. bei mir abgegeben. Es ist nicht meine tasche. Wir waren in Spodsbjerg 24-4 bis 01-05. Ich denke das die tasche von ein angler ist den nach uns dort gewesen ist.

*Jemand seine tasche verloren?*


----------



## Robbaz (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> danke dir. werd mal sehen ob ich einen livbericht hin bekomme von da oben.#6
> 
> Feuer34




Hi Feuer.

Wir sind auch mit 4 Männers vom 29.5. - 5.6. vor Ort. Seit Ihr auch in Spodsberg??

Gruß


----------



## Feuer35 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Hi Feuer.
> 
> Wir sind auch mit 4 Männers vom 29.5. - 5.6. vor Ort. Seit Ihr auch in Spodsberg??
> 
> Gruß


hallo robbaz,

bin mit meiner familie oben und wenn sie das bootfahren nicht vertragen fahr ich allein raus. wir sind in Fredmose unter gebracht haben aber ein boot bei ibi bestellt.

Gruß feuer34


----------



## otto57 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

War diese Woch auf LL bei Torben Hansen, 

mit 2 Mann haben wir 159 Dorsche gefangen,bis 68 cm

Wassertiefe ca. 20 Meter,teilweis bissen viele Kleine anderen Tag wieder 

viel Große.

Und gebissen, auf alles selbst auf Jigköpfe 15 gr. ohne Gummi, ich wollte es mal probieren.

Aber wie gesagt es kommt auch auf den Tag an, der beste war mit 2 

Mann 62 Stk.

Einen Tag konnten wir nicht raus.

Also für die Jahre gibts wohl wieder reichlich Dorsch


----------



## Robbaz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> hallo robbaz,
> 
> bin mit meiner familie oben und wenn sie das bootfahren nicht vertragen fahr ich allein raus. wir sind in Fredmose unter gebracht haben aber ein boot bei ibi bestellt.
> 
> Gruß feuer34




Hi. 

Wenn Du uns siehst. Fahren einen silbernen Astra mit Berliner Nummernschild. Gerne mal ansprechen zwecks austausch. 
Alle anderen natürlich auch.. #6


----------



## dippl (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So , hier unser Kurzbericht von einer Woche LL 08.05-15.05.

Samstag nach Bootübergabe um ca. 15.00 aus Hafen Spodsbjerg gerade raus auf ca .  20  Meter Tiefe , Rute mit 80 Gramm Pilker -2 Jig´s runtergelassen und ... Biss :vik:. Dann mit schwarzsilbernen Gummifisch probiert und nach dem 1 Wurf ...Biss #6    - Dorsch von 75 cm !!Haben an dem Tag noch 11 Dorsche überlisten können von 40 - 75 cm .Guter Anfang !!!

Sonntag früh raus , selbe stelle angefahren und gepilkt was das Zeug hält , aber die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen , extreme Strömung im Belt , unter 200 Gr. ging in der Rinne nicht´s . Gebissen haben dann leider überwiegend kleine Dorsche von 10 -30 cm #q#q. Kaum zu glauben auf was die Lütten so losgehen ;+


Montag dann wieder etwas weniger Strömung im Belt , schönes Angeln mit 100 Gr. möglich , 14 Dorsche von 45 - 60 cm war die Ausbeute . 

Dienstag dann extrem schönes Wetter - Sonne satt!!!  Und endlich mal ein bischen Wärmer als die vorigen Tage , da war es mit 5- 8 Grad doch sehr kalt.
Strömung im Belt gleich Null !!! Angeln in der Rinne am Bermudadreieck mit 50 Gr. möglich bis runter auf 40 Meter . Fänge waren aber leider sehr bescheiden , wieder massig kleine Dorsche . 
Gegen 18 Uhr dann auf 5 Meter Wassertiefe gefahren und mit unseren " Vergoldeten " Wattis ( 25 Stk = 7 € ) schöne Platten abgeschleppt !! In 2 Std über 12 schöne Klieschen und Flundern bis 2 Pfd.

Mittwoch war leider Totalausfall !!! Nee , nicht was ihr denkt #d! Sturm und Regen Waagerecht. Oder war da noch was |rolleyes???

Donnerstag wieder besseres Wetter , mittlere Strömung im Belt auf 20-30 m schöne Dorsche erwischt . Aber auch immer wieder Baby´s massenhaft .
Habe mal Spaßeshalber mit Heringsvorfach und Pilker probiert und ... nach paar Sekunden alle Haken und Pilker besetzt|uhoh:
Das ließ sich beliebig wiederholen .Habe natürlich alle wieder zurück gesetzt , zeigt aber doch das der ( Jung) Dorschbestand immens ist !! Hoffe er kann noch paar Jahre heranwachsen , dann sieht´s mit schönen Dorschen in vernünftigen Größen nicht schlecht aus .

Freitag dann Saukalt , viel Wind aus NW , zähes Angeln , nach 6 Std nur 5 Dorsche , haben uns mal im Schatten vom blauen Angelkutter gestellt , die haben aber auch sehr bescheiden gefangen.Um 14.00 abbruch , Boot gereinigt und rein in Hafen.
Bootsübergabe mit IBI , nochmal ein großes Lob an IBI , alles absolut professionell abgewickelt , sehr schöne Boote und vernünftige Motoren. Aber nehmt euch vor ´m Hafenmeister in acht ,der kennt mit den Parkregeln kein Pardon . Wir mußten am ersten Tag wegen " benutzung von 2 Parkplätzen " 3 € Strafe zahlen , dabei stand ein Reifenpaar so gerade auf der Parkplatzmarkierung #c
Aber ansonsten ... alles was das Anglerherz höher schlagen läßt ist vorhanden . 

Summasumarum ... geile Woche , hätten gerne noch ein paar mehr größere Dorsche sein dürfen , aber der Spaß kam auf jedenfall nicht zu kurz 
Kommen wieder #6

Gruß dippl


----------



## Feuer35 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wenn Du uns siehst. Fahren einen silbernen Astra mit Berliner Nummernschild. Gerne mal ansprechen zwecks austausch.
> Alle anderen natürlich auch.. #6


na klaro werd ich tun. wir sind mit nem blauen passat unterwegs mit kennzeichen pir-kh

grüsse


----------



## Feuer35 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



dippl schrieb:


> So , hier unser Kurzbericht von einer Woche LL 08.05-15.05.
> 
> Samstag nach Bootübergabe um ca. 15.00 aus Hafen Spodsbjerg gerade raus auf ca .  20  Meter Tiefe , Rute mit 80 Gramm Pilker -2 Jig´s runtergelassen und ... Biss :vik:. Dann mit schwarzsilbernen Gummifisch probiert und nach dem 1 Wurf ...Biss #6    - Dorsch von 75 cm !!Haben an dem Tag noch 11 Dorsche überlisten können von 40 - 75 cm .Guter Anfang !!!
> 
> ...


  danke für den super fangbericht. hoffe nur wie du schon festgestellt hast das die kleinen biester auch in ruhe wachsen können.
in genau einer woche lieg ich auch am strand.:vik:


----------



## belle67 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

meine DVD ist endlich da. hab ich mir natürlich gleich reingezogen. die ist echt super #6

und für die lange wartezeit habe ich von chris noch eine 2. DVD bekommen. ist aus dem jahr 2005. mal guggen !


----------



## Feuer35 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



belle67 schrieb:


> meine DVD ist endlich da. hab ich mir natürlich gleich reingezogen. die ist echt super #6
> 
> und für die lange wartezeit habe ich von chris noch eine 2. DVD bekommen. ist aus dem jahr 2005. mal guggen !



na das wurde ja auch mal zeit bei dir.|rolleyes
und jetzt gleich ruten packen und losfahren was


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej belle67, hab doch gesagt, das die DVD richtig super ist.
Auch die ältere Ausgabe ist sehr gut - ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit der neuen DVD.
Für alle die nach LL fahren .  Thomas verkauft nun die DVD auch in seinem Laden. Da hat man halt was zum Anschauen, wenn mal schlechtes Wetter ist oder man noch etwas lernen will.
Gruß Multe


----------



## belle67 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> na das wurde ja auch mal zeit bei dir.|rolleyes
> und jetzt gleich ruten packen und losfahren was


jo aber ich muss noch bis september warten :c


----------



## Feuer35 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



belle67 schrieb:


> jo aber ich muss noch bis september warten :c


na bis dahin wachsen sie ja noch ein wenig:q
werd mal versuchen einen livebericht zu geben von meinen 14 tagen jetzt.

gruß feuer34


----------



## dippl (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja was ist denn los , keiner mehr auf LL  zum Angeln #cgewesen?

Gruß dippl


----------



## dippl (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> na bis dahin wachsen sie ja noch ein wenig:q
> werd mal versuchen einen livebericht zu geben von meinen 14 tagen jetzt.
> 
> gruß feuer34



Hallo , wünsche dir viel Perti Heil , und schreib mal wie´s war !
Gruß dippl


----------



## Greenhorn (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kurzzusammenfassung eines 3-Tagesausflugs: Wir waren Himmelfahrt von Spodsbjerg aus mit 2 Booten auf dem Wasser. Wind und Strömung waren moderat.
Sehr viel Dorsch, wir hatten aber keine über 60cm. Fast alle maßigen Fische waren <45cm, so dass wir nicht viele mitgenommen haben. Es ist viel Fisch da, dass lässt für 2011 hoffen.
Die Seite der Rinne an den roten Tonnen lief besser, aber das wechselt ja wohl. Das Boot, dass mehr nördlich des gelben Turms unterwegs war, hat etwas besser gefangen.
Ein Wittling hatte 40 cm, ich denke, dass man solche nicht so oft hat. Wittlinge hatten wir nur im Bermuda-Dreieck.


----------



## ynnor303 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Grüsse,
Wir dh. Ich meine Freundin und ein Kumpel haben Haus gebucht in Spodsbjerg über Novasol nun sind mir 2 Leute abgesprungen.
Hatt vieleicht noch jemand Lust mit zukommen am 5.06-12.06?

Grüsse


----------



## Feuer35 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



dippl schrieb:


> Hallo , wünsche dir viel Perti Heil , und schreib mal wie´s war !
> Gruß dippl



petri dank.
na klaro wenn ich mit der technik zurecht|uhoh: komm geb ichnen fangbericht live.|rolleyes
 gruß feuer34


----------



## shetland (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum aber verfolge es schon eine ganze
Weile,da ich auch nach LL fahre vom 5.6-12.6 nach Bagenkop.Die Fangergebnisse hören sich gut an um auch ein paar schöne Dorsche zu angeln sowie Platte. Da ich mit eigenem Boot vor Ort bin werde ich einige Stellen ausprobieren.#6


----------



## Sauerland (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He, es geht doch bei uns hier auf der wundersschönen Insel nicht nur um ,Kilo's?

Egal ob Dorsch oder Butt, Hornhecht, oder für richtige Angler die Meerforellen, zur Zeit geht hier alles ab.

S.


----------



## Eruzione (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

servus zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe...
wir sind vom 07.08.10-22.08.10 auf langeland (humble) wenn euch das was sagt. leider bin ich in unserer meute der einzige angler. ich hab da von einem "put and take see" gelesen, aber das wäre eher was für den notfall. 

nun also meine fragen... ich angeln in sachsen eigentlich nur auf friedfisch - kennt jemand von euch gute seen dort oben, wo es sich lohnen könnte auch mal 2 tage anzusitzen. sollte das nicht funktieren habt ihr vielleicht nen tip für das angeln vom ufer aus? wie gesagt, ich besitze im moment nur grund/bzw. feederruten und wäre deshalb auch dankbar über den einen oder anderen gerätetipp...

vielen dank schon mal im voraus

mfg denny


----------



## mirko.nbg (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Langeland Fans!

Dieses Jahr war es soweit und wir sind zum erstenmal nach Langeland zum angeln gefahren. Vorher waren wir 8 Jahre lang auf Fehmarn.Dieses mal wollten wir mal woanders hin! Also Langeland!
Ich bin am 7. Mai um 20 Uhr aus Nürnberg gestartet mit meinem Boot im Schlepp! Treffpunkt mit meinen Freunden aus Köln war 3Uhr in der nacht in Mellendorf bei Hannover. Dort kamen wir auch pünktlich an bis auf 10 Minuten und haben meine Klamotten in den Transit umgeladen,sowie das Boot an den Transit gehängt.
Mein Auto haben wir auf dem P&R Parkplatz am Bahnhof abgestellt.
Jetzt ging die Fahrt weiter nach Fynshav,wo wir die 10 Uhr Fähre gebucht haben. Um 9 Uhr waren wir dann in Fynshav und unserer Zeitplan ging super auf! Gut das wir reserviert haben,denn es war sehr voll an der Fähre.Ein ganzer Club mit Mercedes SL wollte auch mitfahren. An Board der Fähre haben wir dan ersmal schön gefrühstückt. Nachdem wir in Bojden angekommen sind hat es etwa noch eine Stunde bis nach Langeland gedauert. Es war aber eine schöne Strecke,die landschaftlich sehr reizvoll ist!
Dann sind wir erstmal zu unserem Ferienhaus gefahren(habe mir die Routen ausgedruckt) und haben das Boot dort stehen lassen.Wir hatten ja noch keinen Schlüssel,den konnten wir erst um 15Uhr in Rudköbing bei Novasol abholen.
In der Zwischenzeit sind wir zum Hafen gefahren und haben uns einen Liegeplatz gemietet,der für 2 Wochen 1200 Kronen kostet. Wir hatten keine Lust das Boot jeden Tag zu Slippen.
Der Liegeplatz war sehr gut zu erreichen,sodas wir nur wenige Meter vom Auto zum Boot hatten!
Danach haben wir unser Ferienhaus bezogen,welches zwar relativ klein war,aber für uns ausreichend!
Laut Ojektbeschreibung hatte es eine 200Liter Tiefkühltruhe und zu unserer Überrachung stellten wir fest,das zusätzlich noch ein mit 400 Liter TK  im Schuppen war! Einen Filetierplatz im Schuppen war auch vorhanden! Super!
Am Ankunfsttag haben wir den Abend mit einem Grillen beendet und wir sind,wegen der Nachtfahrt,danach ins Bett gefallen.
Am nächsten Tag haben wir das Boot erstmal in Ruhe seeklar gemacht und sind dan gegen Mittag zum Hafen gefahren und haben das Boot zu Wasser gelassen und sind dann raus auf See gefahren.
Wir sind einfach mal spontan Richtung Norden zur grünen Tonne gefahren und haben in ca. 30m Wassertiefe geangelt.
Bis auf ein maßigen Dorsch und bestimmt 30-40 untermassige Fische war nix.Wir mussten uns ja ersmal in das neue Territorium "einfuchsen"!
Am Abend habe ich mir meine Seekarte genommen und habe mir mal so einige Punkte rausgesucht die für mich interresannt erschienen und habe sie mir notiert.
Es sollte am 2. Tag dann besser klappen und wir haben uns von der Schifffahrtslinie in Richtung flacheres Wasser treiben lassen.Quasi die "Kanten" abgefischt!
Wir waren im Süden liegenden grünen Turm am angeln,wo wir direkt von der Kante aus geangelt haben und haben uns Richtung Land treiben lassen! An diesem Tag fingen wir gute Dorsche zwischen 45 und 55cm und sogleich den Grössten der 2 Wöchugen Tour mit 70cm.Es waren alle schön dunkel gefärbte "Tangdorsche"! Ab und an hatten wir auch mall diesen "Tang" an der Angel. 2m Tang mit einem Stein verwachsen(das waren die härtesten Drills). Natürlich hatten wir auch wieder massenhaft kleine Dorsche.Aber das lässt ja für die Zukunft der Fischbestände hoffen!
Abends wurde dann wieder gegrillt bei ca.8Grad Aussentemperatur! Wer uns einer mit dickem Pulli und Winterjake grillen gesehen hätte.......hätte bestimmt geesagt"Die ham se doch nicht alle"!
Wir hatten uns aber 15Kg Grillfleisch von Zuhause mitgenommen,da ich nicht umgerechnet 15Euro fürs Kilo Fleisch dort bezahlen wollte!
Am nächsten Tag sind wir estmal am Angelgeschäft angehalten und haben uns dort etwas umgesehen! Da ist wirklich eine Super Auswahl! Wir haben uns dann 50 Wattwürmer gekauft,die zwar nicht ganz billig sind,aber mit Fehmarn zu vergleichen,waren das wirklich besonders grosse und frische Exemplare!
Wir sind dann wieder Richtung Süden gefahren,wo wir noch auf dem Weg die "Dieseldrossel" getroffen haben! Kurz begrüsst und weiter ging unsere Fahrt Richtung grüner Turm. Wir haben dann östlich der Fahrinne geangelt und haben uns wieder von der "Kante" ins "Flache" treiben lassen.
Wir stellten jedoch fest,das man in Tiefen von 17-22 Meter die besten Fangerfolge hatten und nicht direkt an der Kante zum Fahrwasser! Unser Täglicher Schnitt lag bei 15-20 Dorschen zum mitnehmen mit 3 Mann. Absolut ausreichend und genug!
Wir haben immer so bis um 14.30 auf Dorsch geangelt und auf dem Rückweg haben wir noch in der nähe vom gelben Turm auf ca 8m Wassertiefe den Anker geworfen und haben unsere Wattwürmer den Schollen präsentiert.
Dies hat auch wunderbar geklappt! Wir fingen immer 5 bis maximal an einem Tag 16 Schollen die teilweise nicht in eine normale Pfanne passen! Wir haben sie nicht gemessen,aber es waren auch sehr grosse dabei! In den folgenden Tagen haben wir auch immer ordentlich Dorsch gefangen bis zu 60 cm und diese grössen auch auf Wattwurm! Letztendlich konnten wir 114 Dorsche mit nach Hause nehmen und 36 Schollen,die mag ich besonders gerne. Zuhause freuen sich schon viele hungrige "Mäuler" auf frischen Ostseefisch! Einmal haben wir es auch mal abends bis 23.00 Uhr probiert. Erst noch auf Dorsch und dann mal auf Mefo zu schleppen. Leider ist es "nur" bei Dorschen und Hornhechten geblieben,diese aber sehr "dickfleischig"waren und in kürze meine Räuchertonne angeworfen wird!
Zusammengefasst: Es war ein wunderbarer Angelurlaub,obwohl es in der ersten woche,auf Deutsch,a......Kalt war und die 2. Woche das Wetter sehr gut war!
Zur Strömung im Belt möchte ich noch sagen,das diese von der Winddrift sich in Grenzen hielt! Wir konnten eigentlich immer mit 50-85 gr Pilker oder mit Gummifisch um 60 gr angeln.
Als der Wind weg war zum schluss und wir geankert haben auf Scholle,Puhhh ich dachte ich hätte im Rhein geankert! Wahnsinn was da für eine Strömung war!
So.Nun hoffe ich habe Euch mit meiner ersten Langeland Erfahrung nicht gelangweilt,sondern es einigen von Euch Petrijüngtern schmackhaft gemacht! Wir haben "einstimmig" beschlossen,nächstes Jahr wieder rauf zu fahren!#6#6#6

Gruss Mirko!


----------



## mirko.nbg (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Und hier noch mehr Fotos!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na das war doch gelungen. Hoffen wir, daßab 12. Juni (wenn wir oben sind) die Temperaturen sich gebessert haben!
Jedenfalls ist Langeland immer eine Reise wert!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## kleinerdorsch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Mirko,
Klasse Bericht und super Pics......Danke!!!
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schöner Bericht Mirko !!!!! #6

Gibt´s hier jemanden der was über´s Brandungsangeln im Sommer in der Gegend um Snöde berichten kann???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Superbericht und der Fang kann sich sehen lassen!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Meine Vorbereitungsphase startet jetzt. Trailer bekommt gerade TüV, AB lief schon Probe, Vorfächer werden geknüpft!
Leider muss ich noch bis zum 10.07. warten - dann aber geht es im Langelandbelt rund.
Wollte mal Fragen ob noch andere Boardies vom 10.07.-24.07. auf LongIsland sind - vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf ein Elephant-Öl, und snackt über Fanggründe!? Werde direkt in Spodsbjerg wohnen


----------



## knutemann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schade, ich bin mit Family genau die 14 Tage vorher (26.06-10.07) in Spodsberg. Evtl. ist in dieser Zeit ja auch ein Boardie da oben, mit dem ich ein Boot bei IBI für die Zeit mieten kann. Ansonsten schlagen 14 Tage Bootsleihe eine nette Bresche in die Urlaubskasse:c


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Daher nehme ich ja auch unser Boot mit, denn ich bin Alleinzahler (Freundin und ihre Tochter hab ich eingeladen).
Hoffentlich läßt Du dann für mich noch ein paar Leoparden drinne.......


----------



## knutemann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Aber gerne doch#6


----------



## UMK (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau, Sohnemann (12) und ich sind vom 25.07 bis 08.08. wieder vor Ort. Wir wollen von Spodsbjerg aus wie im letzten Jahr die ein oder andere Tour mit einem IBI Boot oder ggf. auch Kutter ( MS Fie war sehr gut ) auf Dorsch oder Plattfisch machen. Familienangeln halt, ohne Stress und ohne Ehrgeiz, unbedingt große Stückzahlen zu erreichen. Kochtopfangler gibt es für meinen Geschmack schon viel zu viele.
Wenn die ein oder andere Familie auch vor Ort sein sollte, könnte man sich beim Mieten eines Bootes oder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour verabreden. PN herzlich willkommen.

Viele Grüße und dickes Petri an alle Langeländer
Uli


----------



## Robbaz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soooooooooooo. Übermorgen geht´s los. 7 Tage Langeland.

                        :vik:

Hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit |bigeyes


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Soooooooooooo. Übermorgen geht´s los. 7 Tage Langeland.
> 
> :vik:
> 
> Hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit |bigeyes


 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und spannende Begegnungen mit den Leoparden - wir lesen doch sicherlich wieder von Dir???


----------



## dicker Dorsch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jungs, es ist bald so weit:vik:
am 12.06 gehts los, 1 Woche LL
werde mich danach mal melden

Gruß dicker Dorsch


----------



## Feuer35 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Allle zusammen
nach einer woche bootsangeln war die ausbeute nicht gerade sehr toll.aber wenigstens bin ich nicht leer ausgegangen. ganze 2 maßige dorsche ahbe ich können verführen.
aber man sollte ja nicht  hier her fahren um die ostsee leer zu fischen.die unzahl kleiner dorsche lässt auf die nächsten jahre hoffe.
so jetzt noch eine woche relexen ein bissel auf horn und platte fischen.

grüße Feuer34


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin zusammen 
Also : Ich fahre am 19->26.6 nach LL.
Zum Fang wäre ich über tips die aktuel sind recht froh
Für den Threadsteller ( wenn noch nicht gefunden)
hier eine interessante Karte die ich mal ausgegraben habe im i-net 
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/gewaessertipps/langeland/langeland.htm

Ich bitte euch doch mal die ergebnisse zu schreiben was im moment da so los ist und was wo am besten beist und worauf
THX:vik:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin Boedchen,

na - da kommt dann ja ein weiterer Bericht von Langeland!!! Ich habe mir die Karte und die Stellen der Meeresangler Schwerin mal angesehen. Bis 2003/2004 hätte ich alles was dort geschrieben steht so unterschrieben. In den letzten Jahren sind meine Erfahrungen so, dass man tiefes Wasser aufsuchen muss um anständige Dorsche zu fangen. Plätze 4,5,6,9 und 10 stand zwar häufig viel Fisch, aber ich mußte 30untermaßige fangen um einen mitnehmen zu können.
Ich fische jetzt fast ausschließlich im tiefen Wasser. Die Plätze zu beschreiben ist etwas schwierig, den es kommt auch immer auf Wind und Strömung an. Was nützt es Dir, wenn ich Dir rate Dich 300m nördlich hinter DW53 zu legen, wenn der Strom südlich geht und der Wind Dich nach Osten treibt? Versuche es aber trotzdem....Fische mal die Kante nördlich der DW53 ab. Der Fang ist besser wenn Du Richtung Langeland treibst. Immer im Fahrwasser beginnen, und dann die Kante rauf.
Ein weiteres sehr gutes Gebiet ist zwischen der roten DW52 und dem grünen Turm (DW55??), Du wirst schon erkennen wie viele Boote dorthin fahren. Wenn ganz wenig Strömung ist bleibe ich in diesem Gebiet im Fahrwasser (aufpassen, gerade wenn Du allein im Boot - hier ist das Fahrwasser ja nicht so breit) und fische mit 600Gramm und zwei große Jigs dicht am Grund haltend. Ein weiterer HotSpot....ist manchmal etwas südöstlich des gelben Turmes (gemäß Karte nahe der gestr. Linie bei den Tiefenangaben 22 und 35m). In diesem Gebiet gibt es diverse "Löcher" nur 1m tiefer als die Umgebung, brachte aber den einen oder anderen >60cm Leoparden "vor der Haustür".
Eingefleischte Langelandfahrer mit "stärkeren" Booten fahren auch gern mal noch weiter südlich, zum nächsten Turm - südlich davon ist ein schönes Plateau. Ich hab mich von Spodsbjerg aus noch nicht hingetraut - hatte dort aber ab Bukkemose schon ein paar Sternstunden.
Zum Brandungsangeln kann ich praktisch nix sagen, hab es vor Jahren eingestellt zuviele KLEINE. Nur bei Sturm über mehrere Tage fisch ich mal von Land, die Tipps 1,2,3 halte ich aber für gut! Das Wattwurm suchen.....könnte bei 8 reichlich ärger geben. SO, nun mach was draus und berichte uns!!!


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hui das ging ja schnell ^^ 
Na also von der Bandung hab ich es eh nur auf die Platten abgesehen ^^ Vom Boot her binn ich ein "Faulangler" und stehe nicht so auf das aktionreiche schwerblei fischen ^^ Sprich: Naturköder oder gulb und dabei max 400gr. Alles was darüber mehr verlangt ist mir zu stressig , sooo gross sind die chancen garnicht das ich mir den stress antue  Die zeiten sind vorbei .
DANKE für den schnellen hinweis  werde ihn beherzigen


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

welchen Stress? Ich fische mit einer Shimano TLD30 Two Spin - aber ich spare mir die Pilkbewegungen.....


----------



## Feuer35 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 
war gestern in Botofte auf Plattfisch und habe auch ganz gut gefangen.
Werde es heute abend noch mal probieren.
War ein echt guter Tipp von Thomas aus dem Angellanden hier in Spodsbjerg.
Bis bald und Petri Heil
Feuer 34


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war gestern in Botofte auf Plattfisch und habe auch ganz gut gefangen.
> Werde es heute abend noch mal probieren.
> War ein echt guter Tipp von Thomas aus dem Angellanden hier in Spodsbjerg.
> ...



Na supi ^^ viel glück, und wenn du es schaffen solltest schreibe doch BITTE : Köder und welche grössen und so 
Danke:vik:


----------



## Stefan W. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Boedchen,

Ich fahre jetzt auch schon 15 Jahre auf die Insel und habe 
eigentlich noch nie mehr als 150gr gefischt, mehr braucht
man eigentlich nicht. Wenn man mit 150gr beim Pilken nicht
mehr zum Grund kommt, macht es meiner Meinung nach kein
Spaß mehr und nach meiner Erfahrung nach auch kein Sinn
mehr, weil dann die Strömung zu heftig ist. Zum Thema 
gute Stellen. Ist dein Boot in Spodsbjerg? Falls ja frage einfach
Nikolai vom Bootsvermieter IBI, der weiß wo es zur Zeit am 
besten läuft und gibt diese Information auch gerne weiter.

PS. Guck dir mal den Bericht von Spedi123 auf Seite 22 an.
Ich war mit Spedi im April 1 Woche auf der Insel.


----------



## Zanderman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Dorsch Tom,
habe gelesen,das Du ab 12.06. auf Langeland bist. Ich bin mit meinem Papa vom 05.06.-19.06. in Spodsberg mit meinem Boot der "Kampfmakrele"Mein alter Herr hat mir vor knapp 35 Jahren die Insel an´s Herz gelegt und seit einigen Jahren fahre ich mit meinen Jungs regelmässig im Herbst eine Woche "Dorsche-Hornis und Sonstige ärgern".Habe mein Schleppi mit, vielleicht schickst Du ja mal ´ne Mail und man trifft sich auf ein Bierchen oder vielleicht abends ´ne Runde Skat. Bin auch per Handy erreichbar unter 0160-98390214 oder per UKW-Funk Rufname "Kampfmakrele".Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir einfach eine schöne Zeit auf "meiner Insel" (ja ich weiss, sagen sehr viele Boardies) und dicke Fische, wir lassen Dir auch noch ein paar Leoparden übrig (aber nur wenn sie < 50cm haben,..... Quatsch es bleiben auch noch ein paar Platten übrig.....)


----------



## Zanderman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Stefan,
sieht fast so aus, als hätten wir uns für unser Profilfoto die gleichen Hintergründe (Langeland-Spodsberg) ausgesucht, natürlich zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten (ich im Oktober 2006?).-Deine Aussage zu den Gewichten (bis max 150 gr) unterstreiche ich gerne. Wir fahren auch bei etwas stärkerer Welle raus und "arbeiten" mit Driftsack  und ähnlichen Verzögereren auch schon mal mit Gewichten bis 200 gr, haben aber dann grundsätzlich recht bescheidenen Erfolg. Vielleicht weil wir zu blöd sind, obwohl wir auch Nordseewrackangeln bis 500 gr mitmachen (aber eigentlich nicht mögen, weil es nur "Maloche" bedeutet), oder weil die Umstände dann den Ostseeleoparden dann doch nicht so behagen und die Fress/ Beisslust einfach nicht so vorhanden ist. Aber es gibt eigentlich so viele Faktoren, die dort mitspielen wie "Wassertemperatur-Strömungsrichtung-~stärke=Drift-entsprechende Jahreszeit-Fressverhalten der Leoparden (Mageninhalt?)-wo liegt die Sprungschicht? und wahrscheinlich noch 100 andere Punkte die ich persönlich bisher nicht berücksichtigt habe".Na ja...... und genau dieses Nichtwissen weckt bei mir jedesmal neue Hoffnungen und Erwartungen auf "Fischrekorde-grössen" und sonstige Spannungen, die mir die Angelei zum Lieblingssport  machten.
Viel Spass und Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zandermann!
Ja wir freuen uns schon narrisch auf die 14 Tage auf "unserer" Insel! Kommen mit VW Bus mit WO Kennzeichen!
Wobei bei uns die Priorität auf Urlaub in Kombination mit Angeln liegt,d.h. wir werden mit den Damen (sind zu viert)kaum morgens um 5 zum Angeln fahren-- wir lassen das gemütlich angehen!|rolleyes
Natürlich auch alles abhängig vom Wetter und Wind!
Habe den Laptop auch dabei und versuche öfters zu berichten!
Man wird sich schon sehen......
Grüße an alle Boardies vor Ort und die , die zuhause bleiben müssen

Schaun wir mal...

Werde auf jeden Fall bei Nickolaj (IBI)das Boot mieten!

Gruß
tom:vik:


----------



## shetland (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo

Wir sind auch vom 5.6-12.6 in Bagenkop,zwar nur eine Woche aber im September gibt es dann noch eine.
Da ich mit Boot da bin der "Shetland" werde ich auch in 
Spodsbjerg anzutreffen sein ,vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal
um gute Fanggründe auszutauschen.

wünsche euch auf alle Fälle

Petri Heil #6


----------



## jannisO (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shetland schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wir sind auch vom 5.6-12.6 in Bagenkop,zwar nur eine Woche aber im September gibt es dann noch eine.
> Da ich mit Boot da bin der "Shetland" werde ich auch in
> ...




Wann im September bisten da ?


----------



## Zanderman (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin alle Zusammen!#h
ich übe schon mal das Winken zum Abschied, Boot ist klar, Auto gepackt, morgen früh um 5°° geht´s los.
Habe grade mit Jens Pedersen telefoniert (Hafenmeister Spodsberg) der von wunderschönem Wetter (23°-24°), ganz wenig Wind und "Einfach herrlich" spricht.

@Dorsch Tom,
wir werden auch nicht nur angeln, sondern uns mal wieder in aller Ruhe auf der Insel umsehen, weil mein alter Herr in den ´70 ern oft in der Ecke von Hov mit uns Urlaub gemacht hat (damals noch eine Superecke für Dorsch).Wenn das Wetter mitspielt möchte ich mal komplett um die Insel fahren, bei unserem ersten Versuch vor einigen Jahren mussten wir leider wegen plötzlichem schwerem Gewitter flüchten.
Also Euch allen eine schöne Zeit und gute Reise, vielleicht ja auf´n Schnack in Spodsberg oder sonstwo auf der Insel, wir sind mit einem grauen Transit aus OB- dort.


----------



## Boedchen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

#h Vieeeel Glück, und lass was über ^^
Wenn du wieder @ Home bist mach blos meldung 
*Seuftz* noch 2 wochen


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zanderman!
Ich wünsche gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg! Wir starten nächsten Samstag um 3.00 Uhr!|uhoh:

Wir sehen oder hören uns!

Viel Spaß und ruhige See (nutze das Wochenende-- nächste Woche solls ja schlechter werden)
Gruß
Tom#h#h#h


----------



## Feuer35 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Na supi ^^ viel glück, und wenn du es schaffen solltest schreibe doch BITTE : Köder und welche grössen und so
> Danke:vik:



Hallöle,

bin wieder zurück von der schönen Insel.:c
die Platten beißen auf Wattis oder Ringler ist egal hab ich festgestellt.Am besten hab ich am Montag Nachmittag bis in die Nacht hinein gefangen weil Sonntag war Sturm und auflandig gewesen.Die Größen waren unteschiedlich von mini bis 40 cm.War wie schon gesagt ein Geheimtip von Thomas aus dem Angelladen.Habe auch dort keinen einzigen Dorsch gefangen. An den anderen Stellen hingegen nur Babydorsche es ist schade um die Würmer.Von der Südspitze kann ich dir aber nichts berichten.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> bin wieder zurück von der schönen Insel.:c
> die Platten beißen auf Wattis oder Ringler ist egal hab ich festgestellt.Am besten hab ich am Montag Nachmittag bis in die Nacht hinein gefangen weil Sonntag war Sturm und auflandig gewesen.Die Größen waren unteschiedlich von mini bis 40 cm.War wie schon gesagt ein Geheimtip von Thomas aus dem Angelladen.Habe auch dort keinen einzigen Dorsch gefangen. An den anderen Stellen hingegen nur Babydorsche es ist schade um die Würmer.Von der Südspitze kann ich dir aber nichts berichten.
> ...


Hey supi , Danke 
Wie schaute das mit den Krabbi´s aus?


----------



## Feuer35 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Hey supi , Danke
> Wie schaute das mit den Krabbi´s aus?



meinst willst mit welchen angeln oder die die dir die Würmer runter fressen?

Also ich habe sie mit roten oder gelben Perlen Nachmittags höher schwimmen lassen und da haben sie die weiße Fahne gehisst und meinten ihre Scheren sind nicht so lang:vik:
so bald es dunkel war nimm aber kleine rote oder solche grün nachleuchtende perlen.Kann dir nicht sagen was sie mehr verführt hatte weil hatte beides zusammen dran. Auf die schwimmende Sache biss dann so gut wie nix mehr.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also wie gehabt ^^
Binn gerade amVorfachmontagen knoten , deswegen fragte ich 
Na denn werde ich zurück berichten , leider noch 14 Tage  HEUL

Hat mir zumindestens reichlich weitergeholfen , mache am besten nen zettel drann :
TIP von Feuer34 bekommen , bei mir giebts nix zu holen ^^


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> bin wieder zurück von der schönen Insel.:c
> die Platten beißen auf Wattis oder Ringler ist egal hab ich festgestellt.Am besten hab ich am Montag Nachmittag bis in die Nacht hinein gefangen weil Sonntag war Sturm und auflandig gewesen.Die Größen waren unteschiedlich von mini bis 40 cm.War wie schon gesagt ein Geheimtip von Thomas aus dem Angelladen.Habe auch dort keinen einzigen Dorsch gefangen. An den anderen Stellen hingegen nur Babydorsche es ist schade um die Würmer.Von der Südspitze kann ich dir aber nichts berichten.
> ...



Du meinst doch sicher: Es ist schade um die Dorsche - oder?


----------



## Robbaz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen.
Bin auch seit gestern wieder zurück.
War eine super Woche auf Langeland (Spodsbjerg).
Ich möchte hier nicht alles haarklein beschreiben, sondern nur kurz das wichtigste weitergeben. 
Von den 7 Tagen die wir da waren waren wir jeden Tag auf dem Wasser. Die ersten drei Tage hatten wir NO Wind. Da haben wir mit unseren kleine nußschale kein Risiko gefahren und sind küstennah auf Platte gegangen.
Hatten auch Wattis und die kleinen Ringelbeißer mit.  Ging beides gleich gut. Die besten Fänge hatten wir :

Hafen links raus und weiter fahren bis zum Wald nach dem ersten Rapsfeld. Dort haben wir uns treiben lassen und bei den ersten Bissen einen Anker geworfen (ca 7m Tiefe). Haben ein paar schöne Platten rausgeholt...|rolleyes
Auch gut war: Hafen rechts raus und auf Höhe der gelben Tonne das Revier absuchen (5-7m Tiefe)und dann ankern.
Wir hatten die verschiedensten Montagen und konnten beim Beißverhalten kein unterschied erkennen. Weiter waren wir nicht auf PLatte vorbereitet und haben uns alles vom Ole Dehn (werlcher jetzt nicht mehr so heißt) kaufen müssen ->> TEUER. Also von zuhause mitbringen. Und wenn ich die Wetterkarte für diese Woche sehe dann ist das wohl doppelt wichtig. :g
Ach so. Bräuchte mal kurz eine Hilfe. Habe oben am Wald, als wir auf Platte waren, folgenden Fisch gefangen. 


Kann mir bitte einer sagen was das ist. Ist das ein Seeteufel?
Wir hatten keine Ahnung. So einen  habe ich auf LL noch nie am Haken gehabt. (Hat auf Ringel gebissen).#c

Soooo. Die letzten Tage hatten wir perfektes Dorschwetter. Eigentlich haben wir uns vorgenommen zur grünen Tonne zu fahren und da unser Glück zu versuchen, da man uns am Hafen sagte das dort dieser Jahr sehr gut gebissen wurde.
Unseren ersten Halt machten wir aber:

Vom Hafen raus. Dann dirket auf die gelbe Tonne zu und dann nochmal so 50-100m (schwer zu sagen) richtung Lolland (osten). Von dort aus wurden wir langsam richtung norden getrieben. Ich glaube nicht das einer von uns mal länger als 5 min auf einen biss warten musste.  Leider (Bzw. Gott sei Dank) sehr sehr viele kleine Dörschlinge. Ich hatte in 6 Stunden ca. 60 Fische am Haken gehabt. Konnte aber "nur" 10 mitnehmen. Aber ich hätte mich auch nicht geärgert wenn es einer gewesen wäre. Was ich am Hafen schon wieder in den Eimern der Kollegen gesehen habe. UNGLAUBLICH - Fische die noch keine 20 cm hatten. #q

Das ging dann die ganzen letzten Tage so. 
Bis auf einmal waren wir immer auf der gleichen Stelle. Da waren wir an der grünen DW53. (Wie der Vorschreiber ja auch)
Und haben da auch nicht unerfolgreich die Genend abgefischt.

Was das Magterial angeht gab es keine großen überraschungen. 85% der Bisse auf Japanroten Beifänger mit gelben, oder schwarzem Kopf. Die anderen auf Pilker (rot/silber und grün/silber).

Und jetzt wieder ein Jahr warten..|rolleyes

Viel Spaß allen die jetzt noch hochfahren...


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du hast eine Seeskorpion gefangen. Eine sehr häufige Kleinfischart die sehr unterschiedlich aussehen kann.


----------



## Robbaz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank #h


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo , sehr schöner bericht 
EDIT : Ja ist nen Seescorpion. Verwechsel ich immer wieder mit nem Knurrhahn ^^


----------



## Feuer35 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Du meinst doch sicher: Es ist schade um die Dorsche - oder?



na um die ja auch weil die fressen das ja gleich bis zum ars... #d

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Feuer35 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Robbaz,

klingt ja gut dein Fangbericht.so änlich viel es ja bei mir auch aus nur war ich nicht so intensiv auf platte unterwegs. hatten ja auch die vorwoche noch vom wind her bissel besseres wetter.euer auto hab ich nur zweimal im hafen gesehen aber ihr wart da noch draußen sonst hätte man können mal ein bierchen zusammen trinken können.
über wem hattes du gleich noch mal dein haus gebucht?

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Robbaz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Hallo Robbaz,
> 
> klingt ja gut dein Fangbericht.so änlich viel es ja bei mir auch aus nur war ich nicht so intensiv auf platte unterwegs. hatten ja auch die vorwoche noch vom wind her bissel besseres wetter.euer auto hab ich nur zweimal im hafen gesehen aber ihr wart da noch draußen sonst hätte man können mal ein bierchen zusammen trinken können.
> über wem hattes du gleich noch mal dein haus gebucht?
> ...



Über Novasol. Ja, echt schade. Es ist wohl besser gleich was fest zu machen um zu .... 
#g


----------



## Robbaz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo nochmal.

Ich weiß nicht ob jeder den Link schon kennt. Die Wetterprognose für Fyn, welche, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, auch immer für LL gültig ist. 

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/regionaludsigten/fyn.htm

Servus,

Armin


----------



## Feuer35 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Über Novasol. Ja, echt schade. Es ist wohl besser gleich was fest zu machen um zu ....
> #g


ja sieht so aus. Wir hatten auch über Novasol gebucht waren aber nicht so 100% zufrieden mit der Unterkunft. Egal nächstes Jahr geht es über Manfred( ferienhaus-langeland.de) da sind die Preise etwas besser wie ich festgestellt habe.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zanderman!
Wir sitzen hier auf glühenden Kohlen und erwarten Deine Info!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## kawarider (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi bin auch am samstag von Spodsbjerg heimgekommen. Dieses Jahr war richtig gut. Haben sehr viele Dorsche gefangen, leider auch sehr viele kleine. Der größte Dorsch hat 80cm gehabt und hat bei der grünen Tonne bei ca 35 m Tiefe gebissen. Am besten hats auf Seeringelwürmer als beifänger gebissen. Aber auch Twister mit großen glitzeranteil waren gut.

gruß Flo


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Huch , schöner Fisch 
Nicht zu verachten . 
Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## kawarider (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi mal ne Frage
wer kennt diese Fische?
Hat auf Seeringelwurm gebissen.

gruß flo


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich würde nen Seeskorpion vermuten ...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

stimme ich zu. Hab mal ein paar vor Middlefahrt gefangen--selbst auf pilker gehen die.......#d


----------



## Robbaz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Den hatte ich auch am Haken. Hab mich garnicht getraut den anzufasssen.. :q


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch am Haken. Hab mich garnicht getraut den anzufasssen.. :q


 

MoinMoin!

Eine weise Entscheidung diesen nicht anzufassen. Zwar nicht so gefährlich wie ein Petermännchen, aber wenn er seine Stacheln platzieren kann entzündet sich dann die Stelle gern und kann auch schmerzhaft sein!


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Pack die immer mit der Lösezange ins Maul.

Die Schütteln sich dann wie ein Handy auf Vibrationsalarm.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

Noch 30 Tage, wovon ich 20 zum Teil an diesem öden Schreibtisch verbringen muss, mit einem System das immer wieder Überraschungen (aber keine guten) für mich hat. Dann geht es los...schlappe 400Km mit dem Bootstrailer....das erste Mal werde ich lächeln wenn ich über die Grenze fahre. Das zweite Lächeln wenn ich den Abzweiger nach Fünen nehme und kurze Zeit später die Brücke über den kleinen Belt. An den Odense vorbei, das kurze Stück bis Svendborg..und eben noch über die kleinen "Pups-Brücken".....dann zeigt sich die Brücke nach Langeland. Mein Herz schlägt schneller....und wenn ich auch diese Hürde passiert habe, werde ich ein 14tägiges Dauergrinsen aufsetzen.

Warum sind Arbeitstage sooo lang und Urlaubstage vergehen wie im Fluge???


----------



## Boedchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

AHHHHH
Noch 9 Tage  ( Sabber )
LEIDER nur ne woche , schnüff 
ABER dafür gehts dieses Jahr des öffteren los ^^ 
Und Ich binn eh dafür Urlaubstage Faktor 48 Stunden zu berrechnen  1 Tag nehmen , 2 wegbleiben , 1 zahlen ^^


----------



## jannisO (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Leute bleibt ruhig, es ist doch bald soweit für Euch #6
Meiner einer muß noch bis September warten |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Rohrbacher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei uns gehts morgen Nacht um 3 Uhr los, 1 Woche Bagenkop.
Wenn wir zurück sind folgt ein (hoffentlich positiver) Bericht.
Allen die jetzt am WE hochfahren eine gute Anreise!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dem Rohrbacher schon einmal zwei Eimer voll Petri Heil!!!! Schon einmal ab Bagenkop gefischt? Ich hatte vor drei Jahren das Vergnügen von dort zu starten. Wir hatten immer unsere 10-15Dorsche, am besten fing ich aber als ich um Gulstav rum......rein in den Belt.....noch an Keldsnor Fyr vorbei mich an die Fahrwasserkante gelegt habe. Da ich allein im Boot war....wollte ich mit zwei Ruten fischen....eine aktiv, die andere 1-2m über Grund. Eine Drift bis zur grünen Tonne (Strömung trieb mich gen Norden) dauerte ungefähr 45Min.....danach langsamste Fahrt zurück (da weit und breit kein anderes Boot hab ich während der Fahrt filitiert). Insgesamt konnte ich drei Driften machen, dann bekam ich einen Anruf meiner Freunde die an diesem Tag nach Hause mussten und nun an der Grenze waren. "Achtung - schweres Sturmtief im Anzug - mach das Du in Hafennähe kommst!" Und da man mit solchen Angaben nicht scherzt steuerte ich langsam auf Heimatkurs. Gefangen habe ich wohl über 80Dorsche - über 45cm waren 44, dazu zwei starke Makrelen. Dieser Tag gehört zu meinen Sternstunden! Nachdem der Sturm sich drei Tage später legte, konnte ich noch einmal dorthin......2Dorsche.....

für Boedchen sammel ich neues Petri......


----------



## Boedchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ....
> 
> für Boedchen sammel ich neues Petri......




Na ich hoffe du sammelst reichlich , wenns nicht reicht muste für aufkommen #6
Und dem Rohrbacher wünsch ich alles jute :vik:


----------



## Rohrbacher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Dem Rohrbacher schon einmal zwei Eimer voll Petri Heil!!!! Schon einmal ab Bagenkop gefischt? Ich hatte vor drei Jahren das Vergnügen von dort zu starten. Wir hatten immer unsere 10-15Dorsche, am besten fing ich aber als ich um Gulstav rum......rein in den Belt.....noch an Keldsnor Fyr vorbei mich an die Fahrwasserkante gelegt habe. Da ich allein im Boot war....wollte ich mit zwei Ruten fischen....eine aktiv, die andere 1-2m über Grund. Eine Drift bis zur grünen Tonne (Strömung trieb mich gen Norden) dauerte ungefähr 45Min.....danach langsamste Fahrt zurück (da weit und breit kein anderes Boot hab ich während der Fahrt filitiert). Insgesamt konnte ich drei Driften machen, dann bekam ich einen Anruf meiner Freunde die an diesem Tag nach Hause mussten und nun an der Grenze waren. "Achtung - schweres Sturmtief im Anzug - mach das Du in Hafennähe kommst!" Und da man mit solchen Angaben nicht scherzt steuerte ich langsam auf Heimatkurs. Gefangen habe ich wohl über 80Dorsche - über 45cm waren 44, dazu zwei starke Makrelen. Dieser Tag gehört zu meinen Sternstunden! Nachdem der Sturm sich drei Tage später legte, konnte ich noch einmal dorthin......2Dorsche.....
> 
> für Boedchen sammel ich neues Petri......



Danke für die Eimer!
Wir fahren schon seit 10 Jahren nach Bagenkop, wobei wir letztes Jahr mangels Fängen ausgesetzt hatten.
Im Bereich der Tonnen haben wir auch immer sehr gut gefangen, aber so eine Sternstunde hatte wir mal im Bereich vorm Leuchtturm. Da hatte es Schlag auf Schlag geknallt. Sobald wir unseren Spot erreicht hatten waren auf Ansage alle Ruten krumm. Ich glaube wir hätten dort den ganzen Tag weiter gefangen, hätte nicht so ein verfluchter Schleppfischer genau diesen Platz abgezogen.#q Da war natürlich Schluss. Von so nem Unwetter sind wir auch schon zwei mal überrascht worden. Das zieht dort so schnell auf, das ist Hammer! Aber bis jetzt ist alles gut gegangen. So wie es bisher aussieht scheint das Wetter nächste Woche ja mitzuspielen. Werden das Beste draus machen!#6

Bis denn

Rohrbacher


----------



## Sauerland (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Toll hier in diesem Forum,

man sollte ,Fangergebnisse Langeland' in ,Babydorschfangergebnisse' umbenennen.

Nicht nur hier im Forum werden Massenfänge von gerade mal massigen Minidorschen (die in ihrem kurzen Leben keine Möglichkeit zur Fortpflanzung bekamen) bejubelt, vor Ort sieht die Wirklichkeit noch bescheidener aus.
Da werden kistenweise diese Fischbaby's filietiert, sorry von wahrhaft knorrigen Hochseefischern.......

Traurig, wenn man vor Ort diese miese Mache mitbekommt.

Natürlich ist meine Meinung mal wieder wie so oft für die Mehrzahl im Forum für'n A.....

PS: natürlich wurden auch in der kürzeren Vergangenheit der eine oder andere ,grosse Dorsch' gefangen, bei den tausenden, ich wiederhole ;Tausenden Anglern' im April und Mai vor Ort wohl nicht ausschliessbar!
S.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

????????????
Da stellt sich mir die frage : Was willst du damit sagen?
Dorsche sollten nur über 80cm mitgenommen werden?
Dorsche sollten nur so gross sein das sie gepflegt in manchen regionen GERISSEN werden können? Oder geht es allgemein darum das die Minnidorsche geschont werden sollten? 
Ich verstehe deinen Post hier nicht .......#q

Wenn es hier drumm geht das es zu viele giebt die lütte Dorsche mitnehmen... tja ändere was und gehe mit gutem Beispiel voran.
geht es drumm die Angler die nach LL fahren zu denuzieren und in einen Topf zu schmeissen suche dir nen anderes Forum wo du es ablassen kannst.


----------



## Sauerland (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi B. dein P. versteh ich nun überhaupt nicht.

Das verbindliche Schonmass für Dorsche in Dänemark beträgt, (leider) 38 cm.

Hast Du schon mal versucht so einen Minifisch massenhaft zu filitieren? Dies passiert z. Z. an allen dänischen Angel-Hotspots!!! z. Zeit.

Wer als europ. Angler ein wenig Anstand hat hält ein Mindestmass von 50 cm für unsere gebeutelte Fischart Dorsch für i. O.  Ok, dies ist freiwillig, auch wenn Du, es vieleicht nicht verstehst.

Reissen von Fischen ist wohl noch schlimmer als kleine Fische zu töten.

Ich verstehe mich nicht als der Papst der Meerestiere, möchte aber schon an das Selbstgewissen der Angler appelieren, wohl leider ohne viel Echo in diesem Bereich wie hier im Forum immer wieder deutlich wird.

S.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe:
Gehe mit beispiel vorann.
Das Mini Dorsche geschlachtet werden ist TRAGISCH , ja da gebe ich dir recht , ABER , Dein Post liest sich als anklage gegen die ANgler die nach LL fahren , und da wiederum ich mich auch dazu zähle stöst dein Post bei mir auf MEGA Unwollen .
Ich verstehe nicht was du damit bezwecken willst , und dann noch mit der Art : Alle sind gleich
Bei so etwas geht mir die Hutschnurr hoch. Ich binn leidenschaftlicher Naturköder Angler und mache dieses nicht ganz ohne grund ( reissen) , würde aber NIE auf den Gedanken kommen deswegen hier ALLE anzugreifen. Denn genau das machst du mit deinem Post. In Dänemark giebt es ebenso wie in Deutschland Gesetze, auch was die grösse der Fische angeht....
Das Handeln wiederum liegt dann bei dir...
Und SCHMEISS MICH NICHT IN EINEN TOPF MIT DORSCHKINDER SCHLACHTERN. Sowas stöst bei mir auf mega wehnig gegenliebe.:v


----------



## Sauerland (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He B.

Du tu'st mir leid.

Nichts verstanden aber viel Gelabber.

S.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Leute, egal ob man recht hat oder nicht, oder wer angefangen hat - haltet Euch an die Boardregeln #h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Morgen!

Artet das hier nun etwa aus? Hoffentlich nicht! Ich akzeptiere weder ein Reissen von Fischen - noch das unterschreiten des Mindestmaßes. Aber dieses ist nun einmal auf 38cm festgelegt. Jeder sollte sich daran halten!

Ich bekenne mich als "Kochtopf" oder besser noch "Pfannenangler" - und da ich für die Pfanne alles filetiere - machen Dorsche unter 40 cm keinen Sinn. Dies ist aber MEINE Entscheidung, sie soll weder Vorbildfunktion noch das Maß aller Dinge sein. Nur bitte ich darum sie zu respektieren!

Die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen sich ein HÖHERES Mindestmaß zuzulegen respektiere ich auch, halte es aber für unsinnig dies zu verallgemeinern. Wer keinen Fisch essen mag, der sollte auch nicht angeln. Catch and release ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei (Hallo, es ist MEINE MEINUNG!!!), das Gesetz geht aber vor, also - keine Untermaßigen. Und wenn ich 38-40er aus geringer Tiefe hole und diese eine echte Überlebenschance haben - gehen sie auch zurück.

Ein "Vorschlag" das alle Angler freiwillig erst ab 50cm mitnehmen unterstütze ich dann - wenn sicher gestellt ist, das im nächsten Jahr.....alle Fischfangnationen dies auch tun. Ehrlich gesagt......sehe ich meine Chancen beim Lotto auf einen Sechser höher.

Und somit......wieviel % fangen den tatsächlich Angler? 1% oder sind es gar 2%? Nun gehen wir mal davon aus - 50cm....
Da wären alleine in den letzten beiden Jahren tausende von Anglern, die weil sie zwar gefangen haben, aber nix mitnehmen konnten(durften), aber relativ viel für eine Kuttertour bezahlt haben zu der Entscheidung gekommen, dann lieber aufzuhören oder an einen Forellenpuff zu gehen. Mal Gedanken gemacht wieviele Reedereien Konkurs angemaldet hätten? Wieviel % der Übernachtungen in SH ausgefallen wären? Gerade in der Neben oder Nachsaison? Und was ist mit den Gerätehändlern?

Zurück zur Berufsfischerei.....Fangquoten.....sind aus meiner Sicht garnicht zu hoch, nur sollte ein generelles Fangverbot auf Dorsch von Januar - März eingehalten werden, dann können die ablaichen. Was findet aber statt? Wenn die Fangquoten erfüllt sind dürfen (ich glaube) 10% als Beifang angelandet werden - habe einige Kleinfischer gesehen - die ihre Plattfische lebend hältern, nicht anlanden sondern im Fall einer Kontrolle an Bord haben, damit immer die 10% Beifang angelandet werden können. Und was ist mit den vielen vielen auch anderen Fischarten, die weil nicht erwünscht zurück ins Meer geworfen werden???

Es gibt einiges zu tun......aber WIR sind das kleinste Gewicht auf dieser Waage


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Japp DASA T. , Da stimme ich dir zu, 
weswegen ich so Sauer reagiere liegt daran das ich selbst des öffteren im Lillebelt geangelt habe und in der Unterkunft fast zeitgleich immer ein paar Gäste anderer Länder wahren die MASSENHAFT Räucherdorsch ( 20-30cm) Mitgenommen haben.
Da habe ich schon alles mögliche unternommen um denen das abspinstig zu machen mit dem erfolg das ich selbst fast 8 Jahre nicht mehr dort war GENAU WEGEN SOLCHER Menschen. Und nun nach 8 Jahren wieder hinzufahren , allerdings nach LL erfreut mein Herz und mich mega , da lasse ich mir halt solche sachen ungerne nachsagen. Auch wenn es allgemein gehalten war so fühlt man sich doch recht schnell angegriffen.
Hierfür sry, an die Mod´s wenn der Ton nicht 100% gepast hat.
So..nun freue ich mich bis Freitag ... SABBER ... LL whe comming
:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was ist?
Sauerland hat doch absolut Recht - und er hat keinen persönlich angegriffen, sondern nur seine Beobachtungen weitergegeben. Insofern gilt für mich: Wer sich verteidigt ohne persönlich angesprochen zu werden, greift sich doch selbst an... oder?
Ansonsten sinds ja immer die anderen. Glaubt wirklich jemand daran, dass Sportanglerfänge nur 1 oder 2 % der Osteefänge ausmachen?                  Is ja nieeedlich!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du kannst sogar sicher sein, dass es höchstens 1-2% sind. Allerdings....nicht gegen die Fangquote - aber gegen die tatsächlichen gefischten Dorsche. Also alle zu kleinen Dorsche die im Netz erstickt sind, und die die nicht gewollt sind und daher über Bord gehen. Plus natürlich der "erlaubte 10% Beifang wenn die Fangquote erreicht ist. Wissenschaftler haben festgestellt, dass nur 30-35% der genetzten Fische dem menschlichen Verzehr zugeführt werden. Bei Dorschen mag der Prozentsatz höher liegen


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

zurück zum wesentlichen......ich muss noch 27Tage warten....dann geht es los


----------



## Boedchen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin erst ma 
@Dolfin , ich habe doch schon geschrieben ( was ich die ganze zeit getan habe ) das er recht hat wenn er schreibt das zu viel kleindorsch mitgenommen wird. Allerdings macht auch hier der ton die Musik und man sollte es nicht auf alle Angler die nach LL fahren beschränken. DARUM ging es mir . Und wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen haben sollte nochmals : sry 

So 
@DASAT.  Noch 6 Tage 
Werde allerdings versuchen das Ganze mal Fotografisch festzuhalten


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich bitte darum Boedchen.....habe eben den Deutschen Sieg begleitet - auf dem Fanfest! Leider auf der arbeitenden Seite des Bierstandes


----------



## Boedchen (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin , 
ja dann hab ich das ja mal richtig gemacht und auf der anderen Seite der Zapfe gestanden ^^
Hoffe der Herr Rohrbacher macht ma nen zwischenbericht 
Noch 6 Tage .....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

25Tage noch......das Endspiel sehe ich in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Boedchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na ich drück dir die Daumen für LL ( Natürlich auch für Wo. end ) 
Ich schaue mal ob wir Fisch über lassen ^^ 
So gut vorbereitet binn ich schon ewig nimmer losgefahren. 
Dickes THX an Alle member aus dem board #h


----------



## Robbaz (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> 25Tage noch......das Endspiel sehe ich in Spodsbjerg



Gibt doch schlechteres . #g Hoffentlich mit entsprechend deutscher Beteiligung. Am besten Deutschland gegen Dänemark. Wenn auch unrealistisch...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

gab es das nicht schon einmal - als DK Europameister wurde? Ich mag die Dänen - im Fußball und als Menschen!!!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So bevor hier wieder ne Laichdorschdiskussion, etc. startet, mal wieder zum wesentlichen!
Ein Bericht vor ORT!
Wir sind Samstag bei Starkwind angereist! Sonntag schön akklimatisiert ,allerdings noch windig! Gestern mit dem Limbo 585 hoch Richtung Bermuda und die Kanten abgefischt.
Der Lohn viele kleine Dorsche aber auch ca. 10 schöne Fische bis 75 cm. Im Hafen klagten die Angler über viele kleine Dorsche!
Heute morgen leichte Bewölkung und leichter Westwind.
Der Tag entwickelte sich prima --Wind fast keiner mehr und nur Sonne-aber auch keine Drift mehr.
Wir tingelten um den Sportplatz und zwischen grünem Turm und rotem Turm! 
Leider nur ca. 10 Filetdorsche waren das Ergebnis--aber !!Urlaub pur 
Morgen und übermorgen auch Sonne und leichter Wind angesagt....schaun wir mal....
Grüße von Angelland.............#h
Tom

.....wir melden uns!


----------



## Boedchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HUUUBAAAAAAAA
Ich glaub ich fahr heute schon ^^ ( SABBER)


----------



## Multe (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dorsch - Tom, lass dir mal von den Leuten aus dem Spessart                 ( Kennzeichen : *MSP* ) die GPS Daten aus dem Süden geben. Das passt sehr gut da unten mit den Dorschen.
Fisch mal einen Bleikopf mit großem Kugeltwister ( gibt es bei Thomas )und keine Pilkbewegungen machen.
Wünsche euch noch ein paar dicke Dorsche.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Super - endlich mal wieder ne Fangmeldung


----------



## chris_182 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

falls du noch mehr derartige Insidertipps von den Leuten vor Ort hast, kannste gerne noch weitere Auskünfte geben!  Sehr interesant, dass im Süden anscheinend recht gut gefangen wird. Bin nämlich selber in 4 Wochen in Osterskov.

VG Chris

Besten Dank


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Dorsch Tom , wenn alles gut geht sind wir am Samstag morgen in Spodsberg,
wenn ihr nicht draussen seid: Grünes Vehikel mit GT-....
Wäre ja mal ne Sache sich auszutauschen , bringen nen GPS mit Langeland Karte mit ^^

:vik:
Noch 3 Tage


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich bekenne mich als "neidisch"!

24Tage noch


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Och Dasa , wir fahren ja bei euch fast vor der Tür her ^^
Nen plätzchen mache ick noch frei :vik:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kurz vor dem Elbtunnel, einen scharfen Blick nach LINKS.....

allerdings (ich hätt das fast vergessen) bin ich Samstag ja selbst auf dem Weg zum fischen......Hamburger Meisterschaften


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na das kann ich verstehen das die Hamburger Meisterschaft wichtiger ist wie 7 Tage Langeland *FG|uhoh:
Nun wie auch immer :q
Samstag morgen ca 9 Uhr müsten wir da aufschlagen dann heist es : FIIIIISSSCHHHHH :vik: ( Hofft)


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Männer...Langeland die 2.!
Heute einen traumhaften Tag gehabt 23 Grad und Sonne pur--Wind null bis wenig!
Wie vermutet geringe Drift!
Haben uns wieder im Bermuda rumgetrieben--Ergebnis 13 schöne Filetdorsche bis 65 c^m. Die ganz großen hatten heute Schonzeit!
Ein wunderbarer Urlaubstag!  Schaun wir mal wie es weitergeht..
Gruß
Tom#h


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Och nö... ich werd immer wuschiger ... SABBER
Wünsche dir noch gaaanz viel Petri.
evtl. bis Samstag uffm Wasser 
:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na dann schaff Dich mal hier hoch!


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

JAJAJAJAAAAA..... ARGH , ich will JETZT LOS 
Mann immer dieses Warten ^^
:vik:
Glaub ich kann die Fritten Roh essen , die kommen geröstet im Magen an sooo heiss bin ich auf FISCH


----------



## Multe (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Fußballfans aufgepasst !!!!
*_http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=182_Damit lassen sich alle fußballbegeisterte dänische Räuber überlisten.


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

LOOL,
kommt bestimmt von meinem Freund Axti, der schreibt sogar in Schweden mit Edding auf den Blinker:
"I Eat no Fish"
:vik:


----------



## Boedchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

GUTEN MORGEN ,
kurz und Knapp : URALUUUBBBB :vik:

So Sachen packen ,Ruten nochmals streicheln , Odin ein paar Briefe Schreiben dann morgen nach dem deutschlandspiel los :q

LL , Whe comming #h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Boedchen

habe mich ordentlich angestrengt und konnte für Dich 4Eimer und ne Plastiktüte "Petri Heil" sammeln.

Leider ist für Samenstag ja viel Wind angesagt - von Sturm will ich besser nicht reden....

Viele Grüße


----------



## Boedchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Watt? Wie ? Wo? Sturm ??? 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRGHHHHHHHH
Na denn ma Brandungsruten rausgebuselt ^^
:vik:


----------



## Amigo-X (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,,,,
bin gerade auf der langen Insel. 17.06.2010
Dorsch gibts reichlich und fast überall. Allerdings keine Riesen....#c
Der Witz ist, größere Dorsche dicht unter Land in Tiefen 3 - 7 Meter !!! 45 - 60 cm ...Größere leider nicht vorhanden... 
Auf den bekannten Plätzen weiter draußen in Tiefen um 12 - 30 Meter tummeln sich zur Zeit ( Mitte Juni ) nur Wittlinge und Baby - Dörschchen. #d
Am besten ist das Gebiet vor Bagenkop - Dovnsklint - Gulstaf
Man nehme leichtes Geschir, z.B:
Sportex Spin 2 / 50 g WG mit Shimano Twin Power 4000 und 15 er Fireline. 
Mit Abstand erfolgreichste Köder: 
1. blautransparenter Gummifisch
2. weisser Gladsax Snaps Blinker 30 g
KEINE Wattwürmer !!! #q Wattis fangen nur die ÜBERALL anwesenden MINIDÖRSCHCHEN !!! Leider auch auf den Plattfischplätzen :c
Gute Dorsche lassen sich an Sonnenuntergang ca. 22.30 Uhr auch vom Ufer aus fangen... Gulstav. 
Hornhechte sind ebenfalls in rieseigen Schwärmen vorhanden. 

Boot an besten bei Torben Hansen ausleihen und auf die Tipps hören. Den blauen Gummifisch hätte ich im Leben nicht ausgesucht....|bla:

Ergebnis 3 Tage Bootsangeln: 56 Dorsche 45 - 60 cm, 
alles unter 45 cm ist wieder in die Ostsee gewandert...
1 Abend von Gulstav Ufer : 5 Dorsche ca. 50 cm ....

:vik:


----------



## Boedchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Huch , cooler Bericht....
Na denn werd ich ma glitterzeugs besorgen :q


----------



## Heiko112 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Und dann muss man sich mal vorstellen was alles gefangen werden kann wenn man die Gummifische richtig herum aufzieht.

:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Und dann muss man sich mal vorstellen was alles gefangen werden kann wenn man die Gummifische richtig herum aufzieht.
> 
> :m:m:m:m:m




|kopfkrat |jump: #c

Aber trotzdem netter Bericht #h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auf diese blauen Gummifische und schlankere ebenfalls bkau/weiß wurde bei der polnischen Meisterschaft auch verdammt gut gefangen


----------



## Amigo-X (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Und dann muss man sich mal vorstellen was alles gefangen werden kann wenn man die Gummifische richtig herum aufzieht.
> 
> :m:m:m:m:m


 
hab beide Seiten ausprobiert, sorum, wie abgebildet, weniger Fehlbisse. #h


----------



## Mela (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auf silbernen Pilker (125g) und rot-gelben Beifängern beissen die Dorsche auch wie wild! Von ca. 60 Dorschen sind 2 in die Pfanne gewandert der Rest unter 45 cm durfte weiterschwimmen|supergri

...das war jedenfalls Montag ganz angesagt bei den Dorschis...
seltsamerweise bissen auf den Pilker meistens die Minis und die Größeren nahmen die Gummifische...
Der Pilker darf aber auch ruhig leichter als 125g sein...


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@DasaTeamchef
Ich nehme nun mal die 4 1/2 Tüten glück und packe sie ein .
Lasse dir im gegenzug noch 1 Grosses dickes Daumendrücken für eure meisterschaft. Habe fast alles gepackt , nach dem Fussballspiel noch ne Mütze schlaf dann gehts los. Da ich nicht weis ob ich nochmals on komme bevor ich fahre sage ich schonmal :
URLAAUUBBB ....Langeland , whe comming ^^
In dem Sinne , bis zum LIVEBERICHT 
Bodo


----------



## knutemann (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da ich ab dem 26. auf LL bin und zwischendurch unbedingt ins Inet muss, weiß jemand ob es auf LL ein Inetcafe od. ähnliches gibt#c


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Es gab mal eins am Eingang von Lohals da oben! Weißaber nicht ob es aktuell noch existiert?
Falls Du einen Laptop hast kannst Du in Spodsbjerg im Hafen dasWLan nutzen!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Amigo-X (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



knutemann schrieb:


> Da ich ab dem 26. auf LL bin und zwischendurch unbedingt ins Inet muss, weiß jemand ob es auf LL ein Inetcafe od. ähnliches gibt#c


 
Jo, Bagenkop Hafen, freies Net. Wlan Laptop und los gehts... #h


----------



## Sauerland (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He, ich noch mal.

Wie soll ich es verständlich erklären? Will es auch einer der User lesen?

Ich angele gerne, bevorzugt Langeland, Fünen und das   Kattegatt.

Ich bin kein frustrierter Angler, was den Erfolg angeht.

Ich liebe die dänischen Küsten, die Hotspots der Seefischerei, ich liebe vor ,Allem' die Einzigartigkeit die unseren deutschen Nachbarn  ohne viele Regulatorien auszeichnen.

Ich habe hier grundsätzlich für die Insel Langeland geworben, ok heute würde ich dies nur noch mit Einschränkungen vertreten.

Beruflich über Jahre an DK gebunden kann ich  hier wohl gegenüber vielen  hier im Forum vertretenen Usern ein etwas grundierteres Wissen voraussetzen.

Ok, um etwas zu Gehör zu bringen muss man auch in gewissen masse provozieren.

Ich habe natürlich Verständniss für die Erwartungshaltung vieler Touries, mittlerweile haben wir leider regional fast norwegische (Kosten) Verhältnisse.

Angelurlaube mit  oder innerhalb der Familie rechnen sich leider in der Region überhaupt nicht mehr. sorry, dies ist von den Touristikmachern auch so gewollt, die bauen den Insulanern brutal eine Ferienhaussiedlung (siehe Spodsbjerg) vor die Nase, für dänische Anleger, Norwegenplanung halt.

Bezahlen können diese Unterkünfte fast ausschliesslich nur noch Anglerguppen, die Kalkulation derer beläuft sich auf 4  zahlende Einzelpersonen pro Haus (ich kenn die Eckdaten der Entwickler).

Man kann in der Region als Familie besser im Hotel wohnen und übernachten.

Ok, fast alle hier in dieseM Forum sind natürlich anderer Meinung, teils grundsätzlich aus Halbwissen, teils weil man immer gegen alles ist, .. oder auch, fast normal auch ohne besseres Wissen.

Bei den Moderatoren des Forums bin ich mir übers Thema nicht so sicher, von denen, besser gesagt von ,denen Einer' gab es schon Abmahnungen, na ja .....

Ich fass es mal zusammen:

- Angeln in DK ist für mich immer noch das absolute  Highlight 

- Dänische Gewässer sind nach wie vor top!!!

- Mindestmasse des Gestzgebers sind interpretierbar (EU)

- ein Dorsch von 40 - 50 cm gehört zurückgesetzt

- Kleindorschangeln nur mit Schonhaken (Einzelhaken)

- Naturköderangeln auf Babydorsche verbietet sich (meinen Erfahrungen nach wohl von allein, leider aktuell auf unserer wohl aller Trauminsel nicht, traurig)
80% der gehakten Kleindorsche verenden!!

- meinen holländischen Angelfreunden würde ich empfehlen  mal an die früheren Fischaufkommen der Nordsee zu denken,  ok heute null Dorsch bei euch, kennen wir ja seit vielen Jahren. Oh, Wunder unser aller lieben Holländer plündern auch in DK weiter ihrem Kabeljau, wenn auch ,sportlich' gefangen und meist untermassig, für mich liebe Nachbarn, unanständig mit ihren schwarze Speiskisten voller überwiegend untermassiger Dörschlein.
Holland hat für mich das beste Landesfischereigesetz, zurücksetzen von Hechten und Zandern ist u.a. absolute Pflicht.
Sollten doch die Verantwortlichen der holländischen Gesetze mal ihre angeblich vorbildlichen Angler mal ins Ausland begleiten.
Nebenbei, in Holland sind Verbote an Gewässern überwiegend in ,deutsch' oder ,kyrillisch '.


Abschliessend stelle ich fest, dass nicht die Berufsfischerei den Garaus des Fischaufkommens der Ostsee zu verantworten hat , die Angler sind da in ihrer Mehrzahl das Übel, ok keiner hier im F. sieht es wohl so wie ich, macht nichts,dies  es ist eindeutig durch wissenschaftliche Studien belegt.

S.


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Einiges an Text, ich antworte jetzt mal nicht auf die ganze Ausführung.

Kann es sein, dass wir hier irgendwie aneinander "vorbeischreiben" ?



Sauerland schrieb:


> Ok, um etwas zu Gehör zu bringen muss man auch in gewissen masse provozieren.
> 
> _Kein Problem - so lange es im Rahmen bleibt _
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauerland (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Man kann es kaum glauben,

werter G., zenzierst Du hier die Berichte , gibt es so etwas hier  wie Meinungsfreiheit? Genau Dich meinte ich mit den Abmahnungen. Nehme doch bitte mal punktuell Stellung von angesprochenen Themen, sorry und lass das allgemeine Gelabber.

Kannst Du das überhaupt?, da werde ich jetzt mal persönlich.

Nehme doch bitte Stellung zu aktuell angesprochenen Themen,....oder halte Dich da raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirko.nbg (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Sauerland (da komme ich gebürtig auch her)

Wir,die Angler! Wir halten uns an die Gesetze,die uns Anglern vorgeschrieben sind! Wenn das Mindestmaß für Dorsch 38 ist,ist es halt so! Alles was du anprangerst! Diese Leute sind eh nicht im AB vertreten! 
Also lass uns doch weiter in Ruhe unsere Fangmeldungen kund tun,ohne das Du dazwischen funkst!

LG Mirko

(Der Dorsch ist im September gefangen,also kein Laichdorsch!)


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ääääh - wo "zensiere" ich denn hier ?

Allgemeines Gelaber ? Wo ? Zu welchem Punkt soll ich Stellung nehmen ?

Bevor Du versuchst, mir hier den Mund zu verbieten, gehe doch einfach auf meine Bitte ein und zeige uns die Quellen deiner wissenschaftlichen Studien #h

Und wie gesagt, in einem Umgangston, wie es sich für einen Erwachsenen gehört #h


----------



## Sauerland (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

sorry G- für mein ,Fehlgelaber', (gram.nicht ganz ok) wenn Du keine Fragen verstanden hast und mich nach wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen fragst,null Problem. Aber nehme doch bitte erst mal Stellung zu meinen aufgestellten einfachen, fast primitiven Fragen.
Meinerseits sollte ein Moderator eines Forums über den Dingen stehen, bei Dir werter G. habe ich berechtigte Zweifel.

Aber mit Beantwortung explisiter Fragen haberts hier schon seit geraumer Zeit

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, man braucht nur eine Meinung und diese stellt man öffentlich zum eigentlichen Thema bereit. Ohne Gesülze und Gelaber!!!!!!!!!!!!

S.


----------



## Sauerland (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He Mirko,

Du bist nicht ,wir die Angler'

Genau dies ist das Problom der Angler, komm mal wieder runter von deinem Baum, (auf den Boden der Tatsachen).

Wenn Du aktuell was zu Themema zu sagen hast äusser dich, ansonsten h. M (halts Maul).
S


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich hatte es Dir mehrfach gesagt - bleib auf dem Teppich und beleidige hier die Boardies nicht. Für Dich ist erstmal ein Monat Pause.


----------



## Robbaz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Sauerland schrieb:


> He Mirko,
> 
> Du bist nicht ,wir die Angler'
> 
> ...




Man Man man man man #q


----------



## Zanderman (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorsch Tom und alle anderen Boardies,
tut mir sehr leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt nach der Rückkehr melden kann.Leider war unser Haus durch hohe Bäume so abgeschattet, das ich keinerlei Internetverbindung hinbekommen habe.Ich habe Deinen VW Bus an mir vorbeirauschen sehen, bei Dagli Brugsen in Spodsberg, aber Du hast mich leider nicht gesehen. Kurz gefasst: Platte geht gut, so wie im Forum schon beschrieben, sowohl auf Watti wie auch Ringler,wenn auch viele kleine dabei sind, bzw sehr dünne nach dem Laichgeschäft.Waren aber fast alles vorsichtige Beisser, so das man die Lütten prima zurücksetzen konnte. Gute Stelle ist Richtung Süden bei Illebolle, wir haben wegen Drift >1,7kn geankert über 7m und zu 2 in 4 Stunden 22 Gute bis etwa 40 cm mitnehmen können.-Dorsch haben wir nur einmal im Norden gefischt, lediglich 2 Stück im 50 cm Bereich, danach nur noch im Süden Bereich "Grüner Turm DW 55" und etwa bis 3 km südlich davon.Die Fische sind erheblich kleiner als im Herbst ( war in den letzten Jahren immer nur im Oktober da), aber meist sehr dickfleischig, so dass wir unser Mass ruhigen Gewissens auf 42 cm setzen konnten (ich hatte ja vorher von 50 cm getönt), aber wie gesagt es sind jetzt tatsächlich noch andere Verhältnisse als in einigen Wochen. Die besten Fische lagen bei uns in den 2 Wochen im 60 er -70 er Bereich, kräftige Kämpfer an der leichten Ausrüstung, die genauso viel Spass machen wie ein schöner 75 er oder 80 er im Herbst. Wetter war komplett durchwachsen, die Strömung wechselte teilweise täglich und manchmal sogar innerhalb weniger Stunden. Bei Ostwind und -drift ging garnix, bei Nordstrom und/oder leichtem NW oder NO haben wir eigentlich am Besten gefangen, allerdings mit etlichen Probierübungen bei den Ködern und etlichen Spielereien um die Driftgeschwindigkeit  zu verringern. Unsere besten Tiefen lagen zwischen 17 und 25 m.-Wenn ich noch was vergessen haben sollte ruhig noch mal anfragen.
Ansonsten waren es 2 herrliche Wochen, auch wenn wir 2 Tage garnicht rausfuhren, weil meinem alten Herrn mit seinen fast 80 Lebensjahren die Welle einfach zu hart war (aber gefangen wird bei solchem Wetter dann eh nicht viel und wir haben uns mal wieder fast jede Bucht vom Land aus betrachtet) Jetzt wünsch ich Euch eine schöne Zeit und dicke Fische, ich bin am 9.Oktober wieder in Spodsberg.
Petri
P.S. ich würde gerne einige Bilder beifügen, weiss aber leider nicht wie ich sie hier rein bekomme.
Nachtrag für die Fans des roten Turms ( w e i t ausserhalb des erlaubten Bereichs für Mietboote, und wirklich nur Leuten mit entsprechenden Booten und Kenntnissen zu empfehlen!!):War diesmal nicht der Brüller dort , viel Drift und wenig Fisch,oder wenig Drift und kein Fisch....
Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Ködern: Wir haben auch mit den Ködern wie üblich rumexperimentiert. Normalerweise ( im Oktober) sind bei uns Köpfe mit Twistern und Gummifischen Trumpf, Farben in Rottönen oder Blau bei greller Sonne auch oft Schwarz ( ja ich weiß, es gibt auch viele andere Meinungen dazu). Pilker verwenden wir recht selten haben aber immer welche dabei, entweder mit Bruchschnur zum Haken, oder gänzlich ohne und dafür mit 1 ! Beifänger, den wir einfach an einer ca 15 cm langen Monofilen hinterherschleifen (Hilft oftmals, wenn die Leoparden Null Bock auf Angeln haben).-
So Leute nuu muss ich aber meinen Kahn wieder weiterputzen, 2 Wochen Salzwasser hinterlassen leider ihre Spuren.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zanderman!
Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht!
Wir haben bereits eineWoche hinter uns! Haben gesern wiedergeangelt ! brgends bei wiederum schönen Wetter! Habe die Ostsee so lange nicht so ruhig gesehen! Auch gestern um das Bermuda Deieck ein paar schöne Fische gehabt! der größt 8 Pfund!
Wirklch traumhaftes Fischen bei Sonne und ruhiger See! Viele kleine Dorsche--schtze so 30 Stück gingen zurück!
Auch eine große Flunder auf Beifänger?!#d

Machen uns jetzt fertig für eeinen weiteren schönen Tag auf See!
Melde mich später!
Gruß
Tom:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Rohrbacher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardis,

hier mein Fangbericht unserer Langelandtour vom 12. - 19.06.

Am 12.06. sind wir zu dritt gegen 14 Uhr bei Torben angekommen, haben unseren Hausschlüssel übernommen und zuerst mal unser ganzes Gerödel ausgepackt. Danach die Bootssachen abgeholt, aber an ein Rausfahren war bei Windstärke 7 nicht zu denken. Auch Sonntagmorgen fiel windbedingt noch aus. Gegen Nachmittag flaute es dann auf 5-6 ab und wir wagten unseren ersten Versuch.
Da es doch noch etwas kippelig war führen wir nur vor die Windräder links vom Hafen wo wir auf 7-8 m 40 Dorsche fangen konnten von denen jedoch nur 7 verwertbar waren. Gefangen wurden alle auf Gummifisch in unterschiedlichen Farben.
Montag war immer noch sehr windig, aber wir konnten ein paar alte Spots vorm Leuchtturm anfahren, wo wir auf 15-20 m ca. 70 Dorsche verhaften konnten, davon 42 Stück über 45 cm, der Größte 62 cm. Überraschungsfang war eine schöne Makrele. Köder waren wieder Gummifisch sowie Pilker solo bis 80 g.
Dienstag und Mittwoch war Ententeich angesagt mit fast null Drift und so mussten wir sehr aktiv fischen was uns dennoch 140 Dorsche bescherte von denen 56 in die Kiste wanderten. Gefangen wurde mit grossen Twister, Minipilker sowei Gummifisch überwiegend in Tiefe von 7-10 m.
Donnerstag legte der Wind etwas zu, was uns eine Trift von ca 1,5-2 km/h brachte und an diesem Tag 60 Dorsche, davon 35 verwertbar, jedoch nur schöne über 50 cm, der Grösste 72 cm. Gefangen wiederum bei 7-10 m. Tiefer lief fast nichts und in der Fahrrinne ab 30 m nur noch Miniaturwittlinge.
Der Freitag war wieder sehr windig und so fuhren wir nur aus dem Hafen raus bis auf ca. 8 m und konnten noch 8 Dorsche fangen, 3 verwertbar. Da wir selbst mit Driftsack sehr schnell Richtung Hafen abgetrieben wurden und das Zurücksetzen wegen des weiter auffrischenden Windes immer abenteuerlicher wurde, brachen wir diesen Tag nach ca. 1 Stunde ab.

Für uns war es mal wieder eine schöne Woche mit viel Fisch. Von den gefangenen ca. 320 Dorschen hatten 143 unser Maß.

Es gab jedoch auch viele Angler, die sich nur über Kleinkram beschwerten, was aber kein Wunder ist. Wir hatten Dienstags an einem Spot halt gemacht, um den noch 4 weitere Boote lagen. Als wir nach 15 Minuten merkten, dass nur Dorsche weit unter Maß bissen, hatte wir sofort aufgehört und sind weiter gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg Stunden später lagen die anderen Boote immer noch dort und fingen Kleindorsch auf Kleindorsch. Ich finde das muss nicht sein! Wenn man merkt, dass nur Kleine beissen sollte die Angelei an dieser Stelle eingestellt werden. Man konnte bei fast jedem Stop Fische fangen, so dass es genügend andere Möglichkeiten gab. Der Dorschbestand lässt auf jeden Fall für die Zukunft hoffen.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## DasaTeamchef (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

@Rohrbacher

Glückwunsch! Trotz des wechselhaften Wetters ein ordentliches Ergebnis. Mit Deinem letzten Absatz gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Wenn an einer Stelle nur Kleinfisch kommt - ist verholen angesagt! 

noch 20Tage.....


----------



## mirko.nbg (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn nur kleine beissen sind wir auch weiter!
Z.Z kannst Du da überall angeln. Du fängst und fängst! Aber auch viele kleine! Vor denen kann man z.Z ja nicht weglaufen.
Wir haben uns tags drauf entschieden die Köder eine Nummer grösser zu wählen! Und siehe da,bestimmt 30-40% weniger kleine!
Das Drama ist ja,das trotz Einzelhake ofters mal ein Kleiner gerissen ist und manchmal wie blöd. Schade. Aber der Fischbestand ist sozusagen enorm. Ich denke in den Nächsten 1-2 Jahren wenn die massig sind,hast Du die Truhe in 3 Tagen voll. Bei mir gibt es viele hungrige Mäuler zu stopfen! Es gibt viele die dieses Jahr nicht mehr Fisch im Supermarkt kaufen! Und ich freue mich das ich jemanden eine Freude gemacht habe, da ja Fisch auch sehr teuer ist!

LG Mirko


----------



## Robbaz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Rohrbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> hier mein Fangbericht unserer Langelandtour vom 12. - 19.06.
> 
> ...




Schöner Bericht. Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen...#h


----------



## knutemann (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Feiner Bericht#6

noch 5 Tage bis LL und ich muss das Gelumpe für 3 Leutchen zusammenpacken: Pilken, schleppen, Brandungsangeln, Watangeln (incl. Blech- und  Fliegengedöns)
so langsam frag ich mich, warum ich meine beiden Kiddies (14 u. 21 J. alt) auch mit diesem Virus infiziert habe|uhoh: 
in der Dachbox liegt dann, glaub ich, der Wert eines Kleinwagens#d aber trotzdem freu ich mich:l


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Super Berichte bin schon ganz wuschelig.Im August gehts endlich los:z


----------



## Amigo-X (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

#h Hallooo, ich denke mal das ist der Rohrbacher mit seinen Kumpels....


----------



## Rohrbacher (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Amigo,

nein, das waren wir nicht. Wir hatten ein Limbo 585.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Boedchen (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zwischenbericht wie versprochen 
Hallo in die grosse weite Welt , Langeland, Angelland. Soviel steht fest. Wer sagt der Dorsch nimmt ab , nur lütte ect. hat einfach meines erachtens nach den falschen Köder .
Tag 1 : Ausfahrt mit Wattis : Morgens 20 Platten , 1 Dorsch
Abends: GRIENS :Foto Weiter unten
Tag 2 : Gewechselt auf Dorschbomen und BUMS 
mehrere Dorsche an 45cm
Abend Platte : ca 25st
Tag 3 heute : Kurz raus : Schitt drift also abgebrochen und lieber hier berichten 
LEIDER hat sich von den anderen keiner zu erkennen gegeben
So. : to be continue und Foto:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Boedchen

Na Bitte - hat es doch mit meinem Petri Heil geklappt

Ich hoffe es klappt auch in diesem Jahr mit tiefgefrorenen Wattwürmern. Nach den Wettkämpfen habe ich gut 500Stk, und davon bereits ca 150 am Haken...


----------



## Rohrbacher (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Boedchen

Glückwunsch, da habt ihr ja ne tolle Strecke gemacht!
Auf Platten hatten wir es gar nicht probiert, ist auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so unser Ding.
Dann mal noch weiter Petri Heil!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boedchen!

Gratuliere...hat Dich Langeland entsprechend empfangen!
Hatten gestern auch ein paar dorsche!
Ruf mich an unter 0171-4950155 und wir geben unszu erkennen....   |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Feuer35 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boedchen,
na das nenn ich doch mal ne strecke
HAst du es auch schon mal in Botofte probiert was ich dir sagte?
Wünsch dir für deine restlichen tage noch ein petri heil.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo und Danke an Alle 
Binn back, leider hat mich kurz nach meinem bericht das Softeis erwischt  3 Tage Platt :v
Nun ja , aber gelohnt hat es sich trotz allem :vik:
Und ich muste feststellen : Langeland Ist Spitzenland :k
Beim nächsten mal NUR mit ganzer Familie #6

Zum Thema Dorsch : Dorschbomben ab 125gr . mit einem PINKEM ( :v) Gulb Fisch Beifänger ----#6#6#6#6#6

Und DEVINITIV Grünglitter mit Schwarzem Rücken ( 10cm)
Fangquote : Laut Thomas aus dem Angellanden:
"Wenn ihr 5:1 habt ist ok ( 5 kleine auf 1 grossem) bei 7:1 wechseln " / Wir haben mit der Oberen Montage 1:1 Gefangen. Ganz grosses Kino und THX hierfür an den Thomas #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Ausführlicher kommt später wenn die Fotos im Rechner sind ^^

PS: Foto Oben NUR MEINE Platten von 1 TAG 
Gesammt : 4 Ausfahrten : ca.220 Platten / 40 Dorsche ü 45cm ( UNSER SCHONMASS)


----------



## Feuer35 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke an Alle
> Binn back, leider hat mich kurz nach meinem bericht das Softeis erwischt  3 Tage Platt :v
> Nun ja , aber gelohnt hat es sich trotz allem :vik:
> Und ich muste feststellen : Langeland Ist Spitzenland :k
> ...


na da hat es dich ja richtig erwischt.eure fangquote ist ja beachtlich man man.
mußt du jetzt auch ein jahr warten oder fährst dieses jahr noch mal auf die trauminsel?

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Okt. binn ich wieder da 
Ich zähle die stunden


----------



## Feuer35 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na du hast es gut.bei mir klappt es erst nächstes jahr wieder.
wo habt ihr denn die vielen platten gefunden?:q


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> na du hast es gut.bei mir klappt es erst nächstes jahr wieder.
> wo habt ihr denn die vielen platten gefunden?:q



Jaaaaa...weiste ... da war son ding im Wasser , da stand Platte Frei Haus  

Ne im ernst , Spotsberg links , rechts egal ( wirklich)
2,5->4m , Sandbank oder Mischgrund mit viel Hellanteil und Ankern, dann ( ACHTUNG NUN WIRDS GEHEIM ) nachdem man die erste Platte bekommen hat SCHAUEN : Was haben die gefuttert . in unserem Fall jede menge grünes kleines Gezeugs ( evtl. Eier oder so? ) Dann Vorfach umrüsten auf die Farbe und nun wird wieder wichtig : Spinnerblättchen. Dann auswerfen und alle 2 min anziehen , vorausgesetzt das mann noch dazu kommt denn zu 90% hungen die genau dann... haben auch ein paar spasseshalber so "Getwistert" . Das was ich Angegeben habe an menge müste ich eigentlich noch nach OBEN korregieren , aber Fakt : Stunde 15St Schnitt . Habe mir nach dem ersten Tag Handschuhe gekauft zum Angeln , den ganzen Tag und in den Mengen und die Hände sehen aus wie Schmirgelpapier :q


----------



## Feuer35 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Jaaaaa...weiste ... da war son ding im Wasser , da stand Platte Frei Haus
> 
> Ne im ernst , Spotsberg links , rechts egal ( wirklich)
> 2,5->4m , Sandbank oder Mischgrund mit viel Hellanteil und Ankern, dann ( ACHTUNG NUN WIRDS GEHEIM ) nachdem man die erste Platte bekommen hat SCHAUEN : Was haben die gefuttert . in unserem Fall jede menge grünes kleines Gezeugs ( evtl. Eier oder so? ) Dann Vorfach umrüsten auf die Farbe und nun wird wieder wichtig : Spinnerblättchen. Dann auswerfen und alle 2 min anziehen , vorausgesetzt das mann noch dazu kommt denn zu 90% hungen die genau dann... haben auch ein paar spasseshalber so "Getwistert" . Das was ich Angegeben habe an menge müste ich eigentlich noch nach OBEN korregieren , aber Fakt : Stunde 15St Schnitt . Habe mir nach dem ersten Tag Handschuhe gekauft zum Angeln , den ganzen Tag und in den Mengen und die Hände sehen aus wie Schmirgelpapier :q


  ok ok alles notiert und festgehalten. hoffe die wissen das auch noch nächstes jahr damit ich mir das nicht umsonst noteirt habe.:q
kannst ja im okt. den bistern mal nen tip geben.


gruß Feuer34


----------



## Tschakker (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He, ich bin ein bisschen einfälltig, sorry weil vom Rhein, habe auch erst jetzt die letzen Seiten gelesen.


Woowwww, ein dominater s.g. Moderator sperrt hier kraft seines ,Amtes' so einfach User mit nachvollziehbaren Meinungen aus, Gund Beleidigung!!!!!
Ärmlich wenn einem persönlich die Argumente fehlen und ein Beleidigungsdelikt rechtlich kaum gegeben ist.

Werter Moderator ,G' sperr sie alle weg welche nicht Deiner Meinung sind, gut so , sorry mich bitte als fast neuer User auch, ich bitte darum.

T.


----------



## mirko.nbg (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Geht das schon wieder los? Bei mir hieß es: Halts Maul! Und warum? Keine Ahnung und deshalb hat der Moderator recht!


----------



## Tschakker (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich will mich hier nicht in eine laufende Diskusion einmischen,
alle hier im Forum diskutieren per ,Du' ok da fällt wohl auch mal ein härterer Wortlaut,  unter ,Dutzenden' rechtlich akzeptabel,zumindest dem deutschen Rechtsempfinden nach.
Ok, wenn ich  hier ,Chef' wäre,für  mich natürlich  kein Grund zur Sperre des Users, zu mal rechtlich zweifelhaft._


Was mich hier im Forum  anmacht,  es geht keinem im Forum hier ums Thema (von Sauerland angestossen) und dezitierte Argumentation, den s.g. Moderator eingeschlossen.

Ich persönlich meide diese Region (Langeland)  seit langem, diese Insel ist für mich das Malorca des Nordens, natürlich nicht wegen der Party's sonder wegen der, sorry, abartigen Fischfangorgien die hier alljährlich stattfinden.
Ich möchte dazu mich nicht weiter äussern, der Lolländer kann ja mal sich dazu ausführlich auslassen, er ist wohl wenn ich es recht im Forum sehe der Experte, natürlich seiner selbstdarstellerischen Vita auch finanziell davon abhängig.

Lolländer , dann mach mal.

Gruss aus Düsseldorf, der Tschakker


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich schätze das der Dusseldörfler dieses Forum flott verlässt.


----------



## Tschakker (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal ehrlich, u.l. wo für stehst'Du eigentlich ein?

Mir fällt wenig beleidigendes ein um mich zu Deinem t. zu äussern, ok ich lass es.

Hallo, das ist keine Beleidigung, l........


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Äh? Wie meinen?


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

?????????????????????????????
Guten morgen , hab ich was verpast? Falsches Forum? Ich muste gerade doch 1000X hinschauen ob ich richtig bin .
@ MoD bitte verschiebe mal das ganze Off Topic hier raus , iss ja schlimm , auch wenn germany gewonnen hat sollte man spätestens nach dem 3 Bier aufhören wenn man es nicht verträgt.
THX


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Jaaaaa...weiste ... da war son ding im Wasser , da stand Platte Frei Haus
> 
> Ne im ernst , Spotsberg links , rechts egal ( wirklich)
> 2,5->4m , Sandbank oder Mischgrund mit viel Hellanteil und Ankern, dann ( ACHTUNG NUN WIRDS GEHEIM ) nachdem man die erste Platte bekommen hat SCHAUEN : Was haben die gefuttert . in unserem Fall jede menge grünes kleines Gezeugs ( evtl. Eier oder so? ) Dann Vorfach umrüsten auf die Farbe und nun wird wieder wichtig : Spinnerblättchen. Dann auswerfen und alle 2 min anziehen , vorausgesetzt das mann noch dazu kommt denn zu 90% hungen die genau dann... haben auch ein paar spasseshalber so "Getwistert" . Das was ich Angegeben habe an menge müste ich eigentlich noch nach OBEN korregieren , aber Fakt : Stunde 15St Schnitt . Habe mir nach dem ersten Tag Handschuhe gekauft zum Angeln , den ganzen Tag und in den Mengen und die Hände sehen aus wie Schmirgelpapier :q


 

Hast du da Watt oder Seeringelwürmer benutzt?
MFG OLi


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kaum zu glauben , aber sowas von egal gewesen ^^
Habe "Natürlich" rumexperimentiert. Watt und Seeringel liefen gleich . Gulb Wattis liefen im vergleich ein wehnig schlechter , ABER : bei 2 Haken 1 mit Gulb spart echtes geld und es geht


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So auch unsere 14 Tage in Angelland sind wieder vorbei!

Wir hatten 2x 3 Tage ein Limbo 585 von IBI und es war wirklich dieses Mal traumhaft!
So ein Wetter habe ich in 10 Jahren Dänemark im Juni noch nicht erlebt!
2 Tage Wind, ansonsten 20 Grad, Sonne und flaches Meer!
Wir haben Stellen befischt, da waren wir noch nie.
Wie alle Beteligten schon berichteten Massen von Kleindorsch.
Wir ließen uns am Blinddarm auf 15 m treiben und jede Rute ein Biss.
Aber es dauerte lange bis auch mal die maßigen zufassten.
Letztendlich hatten wir jeden Tag um die 10 schöne Dorsche, die meist auf rot/schwarze  Beifänger oder Gummifische in braun/rot oder blau bissen!
Nach 6 Ausfahrten meist im Bermuda Dreieck, bzw. links raus am Hafen blieben eineinhalb Boxen Filet!
Für uns Urlaubsangler (mit den Damen an Bord) absolut zufriedenstellend. Unsere Anita fing wieder den größten Dorsch mit 8 Pfund---RESPEKT!!
Ein wirklich schöner und erholsamer Urlaub:k:k
Auch eine 30 cm Flunder verirrte sich am Pilker! Schmeckte gut!
Wir hoffen ja alle, daß eine Vielzahl des Kleindorsches durchkommt, dann ist uns für 2011 keine Bange!
Man muß nur Geduld haben und entsprechend lange Driften machen, dann stellt sich auch der Dorsch ein!
Bin mal gespannt was abgeht im August wenn die Großdorsche wieder den Belt unsicher machen.
Es fiel uns diesmal wirklich schwer Spodsbjerg zu verlassen!
Bilder folgen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

@Dorsch-Tom: Schön das LongIsland Euch so begeistern konnte - wieder welche mit dem Virus infiziert - und guuut das Ihr nicht vom "Softeis" flach gelegt wurdet.

@Boedchen: Altobelli....da habt Ihr bei den Scheiben aber ordentlich zugelangt. Könntest damit ein Dach neu decken....



Meinereiner ist ja eher auf Leoparden....aber nach einigen Veranstaltungen habe ich jetzt so viele Würmer.....schrieb ich ja schon - das ich in den ersten Tagen wohl auch kräftig Scheiben schiesse äh fische...Meine Nachbarn freuen sich schon, die essen Platte am liebsten, und da sie sich um meine Post und um meinen Garten (Rasen) kümmern und auch sonst immer da sind - hab ich sie gern als kleines Dankeschön! Und dann gibt es ja auch noch "Dreuch Fisch", nicht jedermans Sache - aber mein Bruder und ich....ab und zu....
So....ich muss noch 8Tage arbeiten - und den furzigen Rest von HEUTE - Freitag ist dann PACKEN und Samstag am 10.07. geht es für 2Wochen auf MEINE und EURE Insel!

Hier nochmal....die Frage - noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum?


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> .....
> So....ich muss noch 8Tage arbeiten - und den furzigen Rest von HEUTE - Freitag ist dann PACKEN und Samstag am 10.07. geht es für 2Wochen auf MEINE und EURE Insel!
> 
> Hier nochmal....die Frage - noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum?



DU lädst ein? :k:k:k:k
Dann komm ich mit :q

@DorschTom , hatten ja schon ein paar tackte geschrieben , aber auch hier nochmal :
Respekt zu dem 8ter  ist nicht so leicht einen davon zu überlisten.


----------



## Ludi1979 (30. Juni 2010)

*@all*

Schön zu lesen, dass es fangtechnisch rund um Langeland in diesem Jahr wieder bergauf geht.

Ich werde der Insel im Oktober mal einen Besuch abstatten.:vik:

Frage: Kennt jemand diesen Vermieter und weiß was der Mini-Kutter A kostet? Sieht Klasse aus!

http://www.tonsor.dk/asp/index.asp


----------



## Multe (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, was ist denn auf Langeland los. Seit vor Spodsbjerg die ersten die dicken Dorsche ( *14 kg* ) gefangen werden , hört man NICHTS mehr von LL ????
Schon etwas merkwürdig.  
Oder ist keiner mehr vor Ort ??
Gruß Multe


----------



## Stefan W. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe leider keinen Urlaub bekommen:c sonst wäre
ich schon auf em Weg nach LL. Spedi hat es besser
der fährt morgen los.


----------



## eiche64 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,Jungs! #h
Ich bin neu hier im Board und wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps.
Habe mir dieses Jahr ein Haus in Südlangeland gemietet um genauer zu sein, das südlichste Ferienhaus was es auf LL gibt.
Kann mir jemand Informationen für das Angeln auf Dorsch und Plattfisch
geben. (Eventuell auch Mefo) Habe gehört das geht nachts. 
Im Board habe ich immer nur was von Spodsbjerg gelesen, das nützt mir aber nich viel,is mir zu weit mit dem Boot.
Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar die sich in der ecke auskennen und mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen können.#c
(bin vom 31.07.-14.08. oben)

Gruß eiche64!

Es muß doch nich immer nur Norwegen sein !#d


----------



## Boedchen (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen 
@Dasa , soll ich nun Packen?????
Binn schon fleissig die Tüten mit jeder menge Petri zu füllen und hoffe du meldest dich voher noch, nicht das du uns da ganz vergist in deiner Vorbereitungsfase |uhoh:

@eiche, im besten fall einfach in Spodsberg kurz stop machen und im Angelladen Thomas fragen , der kann dir da vor ort schon am besten weiterhelfen. Zu7mindestens meine erfahrung. Und NATÜRLICH nicht zu vergessen die LL Spezies hier im Board . Wobei ich meine das die meisten von Spodsberg rausfahren , aber einfach geduld , da meldet sich bestimmt ein Fachkundiger


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



eiche64 schrieb:


> Hallo,Jungs! #h
> Ich bin neu hier im Board und wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps.
> Habe mir dieses Jahr ein Haus in Südlangeland gemietet um genauer zu sein, das südlichste Ferienhaus was es auf LL gibt.
> Kann mir jemand Informationen für das Angeln auf Dorsch und Plattfisch
> ...


 
Moin Moin eiche.....

das Südlichste?? Das müsste das grosse Fachwerkhaus Richtung Gulstav, an der Wildpferdekoppel sein?? Da bist du schon "gut am Fisch". Einfach Richtung Doves Klint / Steilküste. Eine der besten Mefo-Ecken, finde ich. /Äusserste Ecke, wo sich beide Stömungen (Grosser Belt und Marstallbugt) treffen´.....da gibt's ab der Dämmerung (goldenen Stunde) Mefos und auch Dorsch beim Spinnfischen oder beim Fliegenfischen (nachst mit dunklen / schwarzen Wobblern oder Fliegen!!). Oder von der Südspitze hoch Richtung Norden Kelsnor Fyr / Leuchtturm.......sehr gut Brandungsangeln auf Platte und Dorsch, aber auch eine gute Ecke zum Spinnfischen. Eigentlich ist die ganze südliche Ecke sehr sehr gutes Angelrevier...........#6#6

(Stimmt schon, es muss nicht immer Norwegen sein.....ist aber besser!!!!!)


----------



## eiche64 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps von Euch. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der schon öfters in der ecke war und noch was beisteuern kann.
Hast recht Rolf, ich hab das Fachwerkhaus gemietet. Hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen und wenn ich Googl Earth glauben kann is da unten Erholung pur 
garantiert.Hab ein großes Aluboot bei Torben Hansen bestellt.Kann nur hoffen das der Westwind nich zu stark weht.Die Kanten an der Fahrrinne werd ich mir mal ansehen.War schon mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhafen dort.Das hat mich auch auf die Urlaubsidee gebracht.
Im Herbst gehts dann mit dem Kutter Richtung Bornholm.War schon paarmal dort.Prima angeln auf Dorsch.#6#6Nächstes Jahr solls dort mal auf Lachs gehen.Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.
Aber erstmal gehts nach LL!!!!

Gruß Eiche!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

Heute in einer Woche bin ich bereits auf Langeland. Und da zu dieser Zeit das Spiel um Platz 3 starten wird, werde ich wohl nicht gleich fischen fahren.

Vielleicht wird ja doch einer aus dem Board auf LL (Spodsbjerg) sein....einfach mal am "Und sitzt" Hallo sagen!

@Boedchen

eigentlich bin ich schon viel zu sehr vorbereitet....aber ich zapfe noch ein paar mal auf dem Fanfest Bier verdiene mir etwas Spritgeld und freue mich mit den Deutschen. So ein Nationalbewußtsein ist klasse....solange man andere akzeptiert und respektiert. Sammel Du noch weiter fleißig ein paar Tüten Petri.....

Hoffe das es auch weiterhin so ist, das man ÜBERALL Platte angeln kann, letztes Jahr im Juni hatte ich nicht solchen Erfolg - erst im Oktober

So....Spanien spielt gleich


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

eines vergessen:

für den südlichsten Langeländer....grins

war nur einmal ganz im Süden. Es gibt IMMER Fisch - auch nicht weit weg von Bagenkop - aber meine Sternstunde hatte ich IM Langelandbelt.....noch an Keldsnor vorbei.....von da bis zur grünen Tonne immer an der Kante lang


ansonsten sind die "von Land Tipps" schon klasse gewesen und auch zutreffend


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hatte noch einpaar Bilder versprochen....
Man beachte den Wellengang.... wie Süsswassersee!
Allen die jetzt noch hochfahren viel Spaß!!
Gruß
TOM:vik:


----------



## Boedchen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Huiii...sehr schöne Foto´s ,
und JA das Wetter war einfach GENIAL 
Na evtl. sehen wir uns ja mal auf dem Wasser


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hatte noch einpaar Bilder versprochen....
> Man beachte den Wellengang.... wie Süsswassersee!
> Allen die jetzt noch hochfahren viel Spaß!!
> Gruß
> TOM:vik:


 
Mensch ist die Scholle ein Brummer #6


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Kollege hat natürlich Recht....Ist eine Scholle und keine Flunder---und ein Brummer war es schon!

Gruß
Tom|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## DasaTeamchef (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jo, schöne Fotos! Und was für eine Scholle - Glückwunsch! Vor vielen Jahren fing mal ein Kollege eine von 64cm, die hat so dermaßen gegen das Boot gekloppt.....

Hab mich entschieden nur bis Mittwoch zu arbeiten...also noch 2Tage und den popeligen Rest von heute - ändert natürlich nix an der Anreise am Samstag!


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

LOOOOL ...Ja DaSa , das kenn ich 
Jeder Tag wehniger Arbeit ist ein Tag vor dem Urlaub mehr der einen erfreut ^^
Na den rest der Woche bekommste auch ohne umschweife um und kannst am Mi. Abend den Sieg von Deutschland gebührend feiern 
Ich sammel derweilen mal weiter ^^


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei mir sind es noch 32 Tage und ich muß bis zum letzten Tag zur Arbeit:c:c#q


----------



## DasaTeamchef (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich sehe mich völlig relaxed....werde Samstag auch nicht mehr raus auf See! Bereite alles vor und werde Sonntagmorgen um 3Uhr aufstehen und um 4Uhr das Boot slipen.....dann aber Holla die Waldfee.....

wenn es mittags heiss wird, fahre ich zurück - geh SpodsbjergStrand baden - und mache ein Nickerchen! Abends werde ich dann mal den "Platten" einen Besuch abstatten!


----------



## roofvisser (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Heringsfetzen 04:



			
				Suche eine Seekarte für Langeland (mit eingezeichneten Wracks Wassertiefen usw)
Angebote an meine PN [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> PN #h


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfans...#h

Ich möchte am Freitag mal los nach Langeland und mit dem Boot raus.|supergri

Habt ihr Tipps wo man es zur Zeit versuchen sollte? Der Angelführer liegt vor, aber welche Stelle sollte man anfahren? An einem Tag hat man ja nicht soviel Zeit zum experimentieren. Der Wind wird wohl auch längere Fahrten zulassen.

Wie schaut es mit Plattfischen aus vom Boot? Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber da nur 2 Tage hinfahre bin ich über alles konkretes dankbar!!:m

Und dickes Petri an alle die mit vollen Körben wieder zurück sind...


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin  Wie du anhand des foto´s vom 22 erkenen kannst ist das mit den Platten ne goile sache 
Kleine grüne perlen mit 2 kleinen spinnerblättern und die sache lüppt ^^
Tiefe 3-4M Heller Untergrund .. am besten rechtsseitig oder links seitig Spodsberg. Wir waren nicht die einzigen die da so gut Platte gefangen haben. Wenn ne beisspause kommt alle 2 min einziehen . Wir haben dort geankert und ganz entspannt gefangen. Dorsch war vor 2 wochen reichlich ab 22m zwischen den beiden grünen tonnen rechtsseitig Spodsberg anzutreffen. Nehme aber hierfür bitte ne Dorschbombe ab 120gr, sonst bekommst du massenhaft Lütte.
mfg
Bodo
Foto: http://s1.directupload.net/images/100622/hqa4xkhu.jpg


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Boedchen....das mit den Platten ist ja ein Traum...#6

Der Tipp mit den grünen Tónnen ist doch schon mal klasse. Echolot wird dann auch gebucht!!

War Sonntag Abend mit dem Boot in Schleimünde und da gab es Dorsche zwischen 50-65 cm....KEINEN einzigen Untermaßigen!!! Das war angenehmes Angeln!!!

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Dorschbombe. Habe Sonntag gemerkt das auf Pilker solo kaum was lief, 90& auf rote Beifänger.


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei uns lief erstaunlicherweise am besten Grün Glitter 10cm mit schwarzem Rücken. Rote Fische haben die ignoriert. ABER : schon 2 wochen her


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Notfalls sattel ich auf Plattfisch um, die sind nicht so wählerisch!!|supergri

Weiß jemand ob und wo man sich in Spodsbjerg Hafen eine Kühltruhe für 1 Tag mieten kann???


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da binn ich überfragt , aber Thomas aus dem Angelladen mal fragen , der ist echt i.o.


----------



## Multe (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej KielerSprotte85, beim Hafenmeister kannst du dir eine abschließbare Truhe mieten. Solltest aber jetzt schon mit Jens in Kontakt treten. www.spodsbjerghavn.dk
Platte fängst du direkt im flachen Wasser vor dem _*gelben *_Turm. 
Alle großen Dorsche der letzten Tage wurden ca. 6km  südlich von Spodsbjerg gefangen.
Wünsche dir einen guten Fang
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe, danke für deine Nachricht.

Das klingt doch gut. Alles klar, werd mich mal beim Hafenmeister melden. Werde natürlich am Sonntag berichten was so los war.


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mich entschieden nur bis Mittwoch zu arbeiten...also noch 2Tage und den popeligen Rest von heute - ändert natürlich nix an der Anreise am Samstag!



Nu hatter Urlaub und kommt bestimmt nimmer on 
Habe hier extra 4 DICKE Eimer mit Petri gesammelt und noch son paar daumendrücker |uhoh:

Na dann sage ich mal vorsichtshalber schon Petri und DICKE FISCHE.

Komm gesund wieder , und allen anderen die das glück haben auch los zu dürfen drücke ich ebenfalls die Daumen.
:m


----------



## DasaTeamchef (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So.....es sind nur noch Kleinigkeite zu erledigen. Samstag geht es los. Es könnte sein, das nach meinem Urlaub der Wasserstand der Ostsee etwas abgesunken ist - grins

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche....ich melde mich spätestens am 26.07. mit ausführlichen Fangberichten


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen,
@Dasa : Hier : * überreich der ganzen Petris und Daumendrück*
Lass was über für die Leichzeit 
Sage schon mal an den Schleusenwehren der Zuflüsse bescheid das sie ein wehnig wasser mehr einlassen sollen in die grosse Badewanne *GG
Allen anderen ein schönes Wo end und dicke Fische ^^


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> @Dasa : Hier : * überreich der ganzen Petris und Daumendrück*
> Lass was über für die Leichzeit
> Sage schon mal an den Schleusenwehren der Zuflüsse bescheid das sie ein wehnig wasser mehr einlassen sollen in die grosse Badewanne *GG
> Allen anderen ein schönes Wo end und dicke Fische ^^





man man man....soviel kann ich garnicht mitnehmen...ich laß eine Tüte für die Zanderzeit hier.....


----------



## Jaynash (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich suche ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Langeland um den 21.7. herum.
Ich selber wohne in Lübeck und würde natürlich Tankgeld beisteuern
Wäre froh, wenn sich jemand meldet!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

SO.....alles fertig! Habe heute viermal schon geduscht! ******** so eine Dachwohnung! Morgen früh noch den Außenborder dran hängen, und das Fleisch aus dem Gefrierschrank - ach ja....und die paar hundert Würmer, die schon auf den Haken sitzen....

mal sehen ob ich vielleicht für einen Zwischenbericht in Rudköbing ein Internetcafe finde

Hasta la vista


----------



## Alevo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, Leute!
Bei mir gehts am 19.07 los!

Bin auch schon voller Erwartung!

Wie kann ich denn im LL-Belt auf Dorsch schleppen. Das habe ich nämlich noch nie gemacht.

Geht das mit einem 55PS 2-Takter?

Welche Köder nehme ich da?

In welcher Tiefe macht das denn Sinn?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo 
Tja, leider habe ich dort nicht geschleppt, aber wenn ich mir überlege wie die Drift dort verläuft, in welchen tiefen die Dorsche gestanden haben denke ich das du deinen Motor ausmachen solltest und dich wie die anderen auch mit der Drift begnügen solltest. 55PS und 2 tekter ist devinitiv VIEL ZU VIEL denn ein Dorsch ist nicht mit 6kn zu schleppen. Also kann ich nur wieder den tip geben .: 120gr Dorschbombe , runterlassen und treiben lassen. 
Hoffe ich habe dir helfen koennen , auch wenn du dir mehr erwünscht hast.


----------



## Alevo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bestens geholfen!! Genau das wollte ich wissen.

Ich hoffe ich kann euch einen guten Bericht schreiben wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

Übrigens, wir haben eine Blockhüttenunterkunft beim Billevænge Camping, in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg.

Kennt den Platz einer. Welche Erfahrung habt ihr dort gemacht. Ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht auf dem Platz gewesen!

Gruß Alex


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen!!|wavey:

Mein kurzer Bericht vom WE:

Ankunft Spodsbjerg Freitag 16 Uhr

Fix das Boot bei Nikolaj geholt, ein paar Tipps mit auf dem Weg und um 17 Uhr ab aufs Wasser. Leichter Wellengang und fast keine Drift. Ab zum gelben Turm und von da südöstlich bis fast ran an die Fahrrinne. Aufgrund der geringen Drift mit Pilker von 75g (rot/schwarz) und 2 Beifänger gefischt. In 4 Stunden immerhin 17 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 70 cm bis 4Kg. Danach noch ins Flachwasser und kurz auf Butt. Naja nach 20 Minuten waren die 25 Würmer weg und 10 Platten im Eimer. 
Ach ja, ein paar Wittlingen hatten wir noch auf Beifänger.

Samstag dann um 05.30 Uhr wieder raus, links von Spodsbjerg zur grünen Tonne. Etwas mehr Wellengang und deutlich mehr Drift, aber KEIN Fischkontakt. Nach Berichten anderer Boote im Hafen ist dort zur Zeit NICHTS zu holen. Als die Sonne gegen 7 Uhr durch war 0 Wellen, aber die Drift blieb. Sind dann wieder zurück zum Platz von gestern und konnten bis Mittag noch 13 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60cm fangen. Dann wurde die Hitze zu heftig bei 0 Wind.
Andere Boote konnten an der grünen Tonne rechts von Spodsbjerg Dorsch bis 6 Kg und 80 cm fangen.

Was uns wunderte (positiv), wir hatten 2 untermaßige die schonen zurück ins Nasse durfte.

Sind dann Mittags noch 2x in die Ostsee gehüpft und Nachmittags zurück nach Kiel!!

Es war geil und ich bin in einigen Wochen wieder da!!!:vik:

Viel Spßaß an alle und dicke Körbe die grade da sind oder demnächst hin wollen!!


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey , toller Bericht 
Da ihr anscheinend ja gut den getiegerten nachgegangen seit würde mich interessieren womit ihr ihnen nachgestellt habt 
Scheint ja aufwärts zu gehen mit Dorschi und co


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey,

also wir haben Pilker (nur rot oder rot/schwarz) von 75g-125g gefischt + 2 Beifänger in rot und rot/schwarz.

Also da wir kein Echolot oder Fischfinder hatten war bei uns einfach suchen angesagt und auf die Tipps von Boardies und Einheimischen angewiesen.

Was noch kurios war, bei meinem Kumpel ging 90% auf Beifänger, bei mir 90% auf Pilker, obwohl gleiche Montage.|kopfkrat

Laut Seekarte hatten wir tiefen zwischen 17 und 27m. Wo genau nun der Fisch stand kann ich ohne Echolot nicht sagen.

Aber wie gesagt, linksseitig von Spodsbjerg läuft zur Zeit nix. Spielt sich alles hinterm gelben Turm oder südlich Richtung grüner Tonne ab.

Die größeren Dorsche (55+) alle auf Pilker.


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja bestätigt mein erlebniss dort. Wir haben dort vor 3 wochen auch nur Linksseitig gefangen , und die grossen NUR auf dorschbombe.. Beifänger = kleine


----------



## Alevo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Lohnt es sich vor Langeland auch auf Makrele? |kopfkrat

gruß Alex


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nö Du, wäre nur ein Zufallsfang!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Alevo, sicher kannst du vor LL auch Makrelen fangen. Vor Lohals ist es im Sommer sehr gut und auch vor Spodsbjerg kannst du dein Glück versuchen.
Vor dem gelben Turm ( seewärts ) kannst du kurz über Grund mit Makrelenfeder fast immer etwas erwischen.
Natürlich sind die Stückzahlen nicht so hoch wie in der Nordsse. An guten Tagen kannst du im Juli aber mit 20 Makrelen rechnen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## kleinerdorsch (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ja bestätigt mein erlebniss dort. Wir haben dort vor 3 wochen auch nur Linksseitig gefangen , und die grossen NUR auf dorschbombe.. Beifänger = kleine


 Hast dich bestimmt verlesen!!!!:vik:
LINKSSEITIG haben die Jungs NIX gefangen.:q
Is aber egal.......ändert sich wahrscheinlich von Woche zu Woche und je nach Strömung.
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## Boedchen (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hast dich bestimmt verlesen!!!!:vik:
> LINKSSEITIG haben die Jungs NIX gefangen.:q
> Is aber egal.......ändert sich wahrscheinlich von Woche zu Woche und je nach Strömung.
> Gruß  Rolf



*Schäm* meinte doch Rechtsseitig ^^ zwischen den beiden grünen 
sry


----------



## bacalo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

[@Boedchen
*Schäm* meinte doch Rechtsseitig ^^ zwischen den beiden grünen 

Du warst doch auf der Heimfahrt - oder.


----------



## Fleiginho (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hast dich bestimmt verlesen!!!!:vik:
> LINKSSEITIG haben die Jungs NIX gefangen.:q
> Is aber egal.......ändert sich wahrscheinlich von Woche zu Woche und je nach Strömung.
> Gruß  Rolf



Kann auch damit zusammenhängen, dass man nur rechtsseitig fängt wenn man linksseitig nicht angelt. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung:m


----------



## Boedchen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin , und allen dicke Fische da auf der Insel, hoffe ja mal auf ein paar zwischenberichte .

@bacalo, ähhhm türlich *GGG* stand das da nicht?|bla:


----------



## Z@nder (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,

wir, 4 ANgler wollen Anfang Oktober nach Langeland.
Da noch nie einer von uns da war, wäre es toll, wenn Ihr uns mal sagen könntet wo wir ein vernünftiges Ferienhaus bekommen. Natürlich sollte das Wasser nicht so weit weg sein. Ein Boot mit Echolot wollen wir uns eigentlich auch ausleihen.
Und was fängt man eigentlich so im Oktober??
Wäre echt Super, wenn wir hier einige Informationen bekommen könnten.


----------



## Multe (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Z@ander, Anfang Oktober kannst du eigentlich noch alles fangen. Da werden u.a. die Mefos nochmal so richtig aktiv und auch Dorsch und Platte sind da noch gut drauf.
Ein Boot und_* ALLES *_was du an Infos brauchst, bekommst du bei 
www.bootsverleih.dk
Schick dir eine PN wo du ein sehr schönes Haus mieten kannst.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Robbaz (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Z@nder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir, 4 ANgler wollen Anfang Oktober nach Langeland.
> Da noch nie einer von uns da war, wäre es toll, wenn Ihr uns mal sagen könntet wo wir ein vernünftiges Ferienhaus bekommen. Natürlich sollte das Wasser nicht so weit weg sein. Ein Boot mit Echolot wollen wir uns eigentlich auch ausleihen.
> ...




Nach einem Haus kannst Du bei Novasol gucken. Wir waren dort immer zufrieden.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schaut ja garnicht wie ne Sprotte aus *FG *
Ne im ernst , Scheint ja Bombastisches Wetter gehabt zu haben.
Na dann ma auf die nächste Tour 
Und allen anderen da draussen : LAST WAS ÜBERRRRRR 
In dem Sinne : Petri


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen....ja es war echt Traumwetter...eine Durchfahrt nach  Lolland wäre sicher möglich gewesen...|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## Heringsfresser (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Z@ander, Anfang Oktober kannst du eigentlich noch alles fangen. Da werden u.a. die Mefos nochmal so richtig aktiv und auch Dorsch und Platte sind da noch gut drauf.
> Ein Boot und_* ALLES *_was du an Infos brauchst, bekommst du bei
> www.bootsverleih.dk
> Schick dir eine PN wo du ein sehr schönes Haus mieten kannst.
> Gruß Multe



dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer: HORNIS...

mit etwas glück hat man im oktober tage dabei mit massenweise hornhechten, die man dann als abwechselung zum pilken z.B. mit leichten mefoblinkern beangeln kann.


----------



## knutemann (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nun mal einer kurzer Urlaubsberich  26.06.-10.07.10 auf LL.:k
Da mir die Gurkerei hinter den dänischen Rentner die letzten Jahre durch Dänemark mächtig auf den Senkel gegangen ist, fuhren wir diesmal mit der Fähre von Fynshav (Als) nach Boejden (Südfünen). Schei.. auf die 76 Teuronen für Hin- und Rücktour. Absolut entspannend bei Traumwetter (sollte sich die nächsten 14 Tage nicht ändern) durch das südfünische Inselmeer zu schippern. Anschließend noch ein kurzer Rutsch durch Südfünen nach LL. Nach insg. 6 Std waren wir dann vor Ort. Abends verpasste ich Nicolai von IBI knapp und orderte am nächsten Morgen eine 30 PS Schaluppe mit Echolot für die nächsten 11 Tage.
Insgesamt haben wir 5x frischen Dorsch gefuttert, 15-20 kg Filet sowie 12 Wittels und eine große fette Makrele (naürlich Schnatterinchen) wurden gefrostet mit nach Hause genommen.
Die ersten Ausfahrten zeigten schnell, dass es mit Blinker eine reine Materialschlacht wird und unter 200 gr. nüscht zu machen ist. Aufgrund der enormen Drift fischten wir ausschl. in der Abdrift. Versuche mit 100-150 Gr. in der Andrift brachten den Erfolg, dass das Boot, bevor der Pilker den Grund erreichte, schon über die angeworfene Stelle gedriftet war. Teilweise hatten wir auch gerade in den Abenstunden teilweise null Drift und Wind. Dann kam mann sich vor, wie in einer Grillpfanne. Schleppen bei solchen Situationen brachten ausschl. unmengen von Krautbissen. Auf Mefo haben wir nur einmal geangelt, in Nyborg unter der großen Beltbrücke. Null Biss. Dann wurde nur noch mit Schleppbleien zw. 200-300 Gr. mit Beifängern geangelt. 9 Stück davon wurden dann am Ende des Urlaubs im Großen Belt gelassen, sodass Sohnemann am letzten Angeltag sich 4x 60 Gr. Heringsblei an die Rute hing.
Andere Angeltrupps erzählten, dass sie 150-250 Dorsche am Tag ausschl. auf Wurm eingesackt haben. Das probierten wir natürlich auch, mit dem Erfolg, ausschl. Babydorsch zu angeln. Natürlich brachen wir nach dieser Erfahrung diese Methode sofort wieder ab. Unser Mindestmaß haben wir auf 45 cm angehoben, darunter schneidest du nur ein halbes Fischstäbchen aus diesen Dorschen. Durschnittliche Angelzeit auf dem Boot am Tag waren ca. 4 Std., denn das ganze sollte ja auch ein Familienurlaub sein.
Größte Dorsche: Sohnemann mit 89 cm und denne meinereiner Dublette mit 87 und 85 cm und ca. noch 10 Großdorsche im Drill verloren.
Insgesamt ein supererholsamer Urlaub mit Topunterkunft 
http://danmarkdirekte.dk/Banken28/Tysk.htm
mit traumhaften Ausblick auf den Großen Belt und Boot:vik:
Mal schauen, wann ich dazu komme, noch ein paar Bilder einzusetzen.


----------



## Alevo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das mit den Fotos wäre top!

Wie sieht denn so ein Ü-80 aus?!?

Ich fahre kommenden Montag, hoffentlich lohnt es sich diesmal richtig.

gruß Alex


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nun mal einer kurzer Urlaubsberich  26.06.-10.07.10 auf LL.:k
> .......



Da isser ja wieder 
Schöner Bericht , scheint ja ein erholsammer Urlaub gewesen zu sein. Schön das sich "fast alle" einig sind und FÜR SICH das Mindestmass auf 45cm gesetzt haben.
Habt Ihr geziehlt auf Makrele geangelt??


----------



## knutemann (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Habt Ihr geziehlt auf Makrele geangelt??



Nöööh, beim Ablassen hatte Töchterchen den Biß auf Beifänger und mann konnte sofort am Drillverhalten sehen, dass da was anderes als Dorsch drann war.


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nöööh, beim Ablassen hatte Töchterchen den Biß auf Beifänger und mann konnte sofort am Drillverhalten sehen, dass da was anderes als Dorsch drann war.



Na ihr habts jut ^^
evtl. schaut man sich ja mal auf dem wasser.
mfg


----------



## dermitdemlolli (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hatte noch einpaar Bilder versprochen....
> Man beachte den Wellengang.... wie Süsswassersee!
> Allen die jetzt noch hochfahren viel Spaß!!
> Gruß
> TOM:vik:




Hallo erstmal an das geniale Forum und die super Stimmung #h

Tom, was hast du an Ködern verwendet? bzw. an alle, was kann ich als Desperado ranmachen?

Gruß


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So ziemlich alles in Rot schwarz!

Als Pilker Kieler Blitz ist immer ok und Beifänger in rot-schwarz oder Brauntönen, da die Dorsche im Moment die Krabben in Mengen vertilgen!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## marcibet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hat jemand von euch diese Langeland DVD (meeresangeln in langeland oder so, von scandinavic group) und kann sie mir kurzfristig verkaufen + zuschicken ? wir brechen recht bald auf, ich befürchte eine bestellung von dänemark geht sich nicht mehr aus...

DANKE!


----------



## mirko.nbg (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Brauchst Du doch nicht! Benutze ein Echolot um die Kanten abzufischen! Die findest Du in massen,da ja die Schifffahrtslinie daher verläuft!Wo die ist findest Du gleich raus,denn es fahren jede Menge Frachter und Kreuzfahrtschiffe dort lang!
Ich war dieses Jahr zum erstenmal auf LL und habe immer Plätze gefunden wo gut Fisch gefangen wurde! Du brauchst auch nicht zu den "Bootschwärmen" fahren! Die fangen auch nicht besser! Liegst Du irgendwo alleine zum angeln,hast Du in 30min auch bestimmt 8-10 Boote um Dich!

Petri Mirko


----------



## Alevo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

In knapp 2 Stunden gehts los #h#h

Melde mich dann wieder am Wochenende!

Hoffentlich mit Fisch

Gruß Alex


----------



## Multe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej marcibet, die DVD nennt sich - Zeevissen in Denemarken - von scandic - mediagroup.nl
Die kannst du auch im Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg bei Thomas kaufen.
wünsche euch recht dicke Dorsche.
Gruß Multe


----------



## marcibet (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Okay, Danke!

Welche Fische werden denn btw. Ende August per Boot zu fangen sein? Nur Platten und Dorsch oder auch Mefo, Hornis und Makrelen? Da kämen wir auf der Rückreise noch mal in der Gegend vorbei.


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej marcibet, Ende August kannst du das volle Programm fangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## marcibet (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Cool, dann werden wir euch einen schönen Bericht machen - falls wir auch was fangen ) danke!


----------



## Boedchen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen ,
was issn mit den anderen? Haben die die Ostsee leergefischt? oder warum meldet sich niemand? 
Denke bald die sind im Fangrausch oder wie


----------



## dermitdemlolli (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Übermorgen gehts looooooooooooooooooooooos |wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na da lass ich doch schon mal so ne Tüte Petri hier stehen , kannste gleich mit einpacken


----------



## Multe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej dermitdemlolli,hoffentlich lässt die Strömung nach , denn bei 2,5 Meilen Strom kannst du das vergessen.
Wünsche dir ein paar gute Tage und ein ein paar richtig dicke Dorsche.
Sollte die Strömung nachlassen, hast die richtig gute Chancen auf einen der ganz DICKEN.
Gruß Multe


----------



## dermitdemlolli (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Super, vielen Dank. Wünsch ich mir auch 

Bin guter Dinge das die Strömung wieder hinhaut.

Hab nen Häusle in Tranekaer, wollte mich da mal erstmalig dem Brandungsangeln stellen. So lange keiner zusieht wie ich mich zum Obst mache wirds gehen   Eignet sich die Ecke?

Hat jemand ne Seekarte mit ein paar interessanten Stellen übrig? Wär super.

Grüßle


----------



## marcibet (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej dermitdemlolli,hoffentlich lässt die Strömung nach , denn bei 2,5 Meilen Strom kannst du das vergessen.
> Wünsche dir ein paar gute Tage und ein ein paar richtig dicke Dorsche.
> Sollte die Strömung nachlassen, hast die richtig gute Chancen auf einen der ganz DICKEN.
> Gruß Multe



Ists derzeit zu windig, oder wie? Das Wetter sollte doch gut sein, oder? :k


----------



## Multe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ dermitdemlolli, hier hast du Infos über dem Platz am Leuchtturm
http://www.lystfiskeri.dk/fiskepladserview.asp?key=250

@marcibet, nein es ist nur um Windstärke 3 aber die Strömumg war gestern sehr hart.
Heute war es aber schon wieder besser.


----------



## Eruzione (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

servus,

das ist jetzt hier wahrscheinlich bissl OT, jedoch hoffe ich auf eure hilfe...

wir sind zu 8 im august 2 wochen auf langeland (Ristinge). leider bin ich der einzige angler, so wird es keine bootstour geben. davon abgesehen habe ich auch nur karpfenbesteck, ne spinn bzw. drop-shot ausrüstung. meine frage ist nun, ob es sinn hat mein tackle mit hoch zu nehmen...kennt jemand seen, wo sich ein ansitz lohnen könnte...alternativ könnte ich es auch mit high-pod in der brandung probieren - hab da allerdings bedenken, ob meine rollen (shimano baitrunner 10000) das salzwasser abkönnen...

wenn gar nix mehr geht, bleibt mir wohl nur ein "put&take" see - das wäre aber wirklich die letzte wahl.

ich hoffe ihr dorschangler könnt mir ein wenig helfen - ich wäre auf jeden fall für jeden tipp dankbar.

mfg denny


----------



## Multe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Eruzione, Dorsch wirst du mit Sicherheit im August vom Strand in Ristinge nicht fangen. Aber auf Plattfisch  und in den frühen Morgenstunden oder in der Nacht mit der Spinnrute auf Mefos , sollte in Ristinge klappen. Mit Karpfentackle kommst du vom Ufer gut zurecht und die Rolle sollte schon mit Salzwasser umgehen können. Nur solltest du das ganze dann nach dem Angeln glkeich in der Dusche gut abspülen.


----------



## Eruzione (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

servus,

@multe
danke dir für den tipp, das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht und ne wathose besorg ich mir noch...
eine frage zu den seen da oben, das hat wohl eher keinen sinn? bei google earth sind da zwei große nähe humble...

mfg denny


----------



## Multe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zum Forellenangeln würde ich nach Fünen in der Nähe von Odense fahren - www.fyfi.dk 
Da kamen in der letzten Woche sehr schöne Forellen her . Siehe 
www.angelcentrum.dk  - Fisch der Woche.-
Die beiden Forellen kamen von da.
Wathose ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
Auch Meeräschen kannst du da in der Ecke um Ristinge fangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Eruzione (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

servus multe,

also nochmal vielen dank für deinen tipp... werde es in der brandung probieren - in der hoffnung das meine rollen nach dem duschen auch noch in der heimat ihren dienst tun...

eine letzte frage hätt ich noch... hast du noch paar info´s zu ködern für´s spinnen... dann geb ich ruhe

mfg denny


----------



## Multe (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du solltest mal mit Stripper, Spöcket und den Eigenbau von Jørgen Flindt probieren. Den bekommst du im Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg. Thomas kann dir auch sagen was aktuell so läuft und welche Farben gerade fangen.
Auch bei Torben Hansen solltest du nach aktuellen Fangplätzen fragen.
Für die Brandung würde ich als Köder auch mal Shrimps probieren. Die bekommst du gefroren in jedem Supermarkt.
Schick einfach eine PN wenn du noch spezielle Fragen hast
Gruß Multe


----------



## deger (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich hab von Seebrücken auch schon mir einer Karpfen 3lbs Rute und Shimano Baitrunner gefischt, kein Problem, bisher 

Einfach alles danach mit lauwarmen Wasser abspülen. 

Auf Platte sollte es gehen, lass das Blei ruhig treiben, für Platte  immer gut. Spinnenrute nimm mit, abends und nachts auf Dorsch und mit  Glück Mefo.


----------



## Eruzione (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

servus,

danke euch beiden - so langsam bekomm ich nen plan zusammen...

mfg denny


----------



## UMK (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallöle,

wir starten jetzt auch bald in Richtung Langeland durch. Gibt es da oben auch schon Probleme mit der Algenblüte?

Gruss Uli


----------



## Multe (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej UMK, nein im Moment ist alles OK. Die Blaualgen sollen aber von Finnland bis Rügen sein.
Brauch man auch nicht vor LL.
Viel Spass und gute Fänge. Sieht im Moment recht gut aus, wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark ist. In der letzten Woche kamen Dorsche bis 9kg.
Dann haut mal rein.
Gruß Multe


----------



## UMK (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

besten Dank für die Infos. Mal schauen, was geht. Wenn es auch nur annähernd so läuft wie im letzten Sommer, dann kann es nur gut werden.
Vllt sieht man sich in Spodsbjerg am Hafen.

Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

nach unserem Supertrip im April ist ist mir nun endlich mal gelungen, meine Frau zu einem Langelandurlaub zu überreden. Wir haben bei Haus und Boot gebucht und werden ab 07.08.2010 in Bukkemuse sein. Von dort aus wollen wir auch unser Boot slippen und in Richtung roter Turm ziehen. 

Nun meine Fragen: 
Ich ich bislang immer nur im April/Mai im Belt gefischt habe würde mich interessieren, in welchen Tiefen die Fische im Moment zu suchen sind. 

Habe hier schon einiges über die großen Sommerdorsche gelesen. Wo sollte man diesen Nachstellen? Eher in den Löchern der Fahrrinne oder eher im flacheren.

Bedanke mich jetzt schon für die Tips.

Gruß Michael


----------



## knutemann (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3008055&postcount=519
Anzumerken ist noch, dass bis 25m überwiegend der Kindergarten da war. Tiefer kamen dann auch die maßigen Dorsche#6 So denn unsere Erfahrung.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, ich bin wieder da.....morgen schreibe ich dann meinen Bericht über die 2Wochen - es war geil....aber zeitweilig auch doch zu heiss, dadurch mußte ich immer früh raus


----------



## Boedchen (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Dasa , Ich habe gehoert ihr habt so gut gefangen das der Wasserstand um 5cm gesunken ist |bla:


----------



## dermitdemlolli (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

sind gestern angekommen und haben Quartier bezogen.
Abends machten wir uns zum Botofte Strand,gleich ums Eck und ich sammelte meine ersten Leidvollen Auswurferfahrungen beim Brandungsangeln... Oh mein Gott wie komme ich nur weiter raus..., auf die Sandbank?, hinter die Sandbank?... |bla:

Meine Frau, welche mich doch überrascht hat mit "das macht Spass, lass uns unbedingt ein Boot mieten und ANGELN" übte ebenfalls werfen 

Nach 2h hatten wir 2 Platten, die hatten nur leider vergessen zu wachsen und wurden Mutter Natur zurückgegeben. Waren aber selber so platt vom anreisen, dass wir dann aufhörten.

So, dann mal sehen was wir heute so treiben #6


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier nun mein Bericht über die letzten beiden Wochen!

10.07. Anreise

Angler schleppen ja unglaublich viel Scheiss mit sich herum....und wer auf LL schon ein paarmal wegen Wind mehrere Tage aussetzen mußte schleppt noch mehr mit sich herum. Aber dann noch zwei Kinder dabei....kurz gesagt, mein Kombi war voll und das Boot auch.
Ein paar kurze Staus aber wir haben um 14Uhr30 den Schlüssel in Empfang nehmen können.
Das Haus kannte ich bereits aus dem Oktober 2009. Die "Damen" mußten als erstes "verschwinden" - meinereiner begann mit dem wichtigsten: Gefriertruhe anstellen!!! Wir hatten gefühlte 75Grad.
Danach schickten wir meine Freundin in die Küche, dort die Lebensmittel zu verstauen, die Kids und ich räumten Auto und Boot leer und verteilten die Sachen.
Nach einem "Begrüßungsgetränk" (das brauche ich immer wenn ich dort angekommen bin) und dem ausräumen aller Gepäckstücke, fuhr ich zu Thomas (Angelschein besorgen) und danach zum Hafenmeister (zwei Wochen slippen für 650DKR)

Nach einem gemütlichen Abendbrot und einem Spaziergang am Strand von Spodsbjerg (guck mal Schatz, die vier Boote da - angeln alle auf Platte!) Was heißt auf Platte? Sind das Landstreicher???? No comment

.....packte ich mein Geschirr für Sonntag, meinen ersten Angeltag


----------



## Boedchen (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na nu spann uns nicht so auf die Folter :vik:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

4Uhr15....ich werde wach. Wenn ich arbeiten muss, brauche ich immer einen Wecker - nicht aber wenn es zum angeln geht.
Zähne geputzt - derweil lief die Kaffeemascheng (was für ein Teil - für 6Tassen braucht sie 45Min) und angezogen.....einen Becher Kaffee genommen und zwei Scheiben Brot mitgenommen, die noch von der Anreise fertig waren.
4Uhr45 ich bin an der Slippe - keine anderen Angler da! Huch, ist doch schon hell!?
5Uhr ich tuckere aus dem Hafen....zwei andere haben auch den Weg zum Hafen gefunden...ich gebe meinem 15PS die Sporen....hihi....aber allein im Boot, es reicht vollkommen. Ich mache mich auf nach Nord-Nord-Ost zur grünen Tonne, dort hatte ich im Okt. noch die besten Erfolge.
5uhr20....ich ziehe den Bremsfallschirm und stoppe ca 200m nördlich der grünen Tonne, der Wind kommt aus Ost-Nord-Ost und wird mich schön über die Kante treiben. 5Uhr25 meine Rute ist krumm - herrlich dieses dumpfe Pumpen!!! Die ersten 45cm Leopard liegen im Eimer. Hinter der Kante nur noch "Löwen"!!! Ja Ihr Lieben.....es gibt auch sehr kleine Löwen!!! Also wieder ins Fahrwasser und die gleiche Drift nochmal. Aber....der Wind nimmt zu.....ich bin ganz alleine hier und auch allein im Boot. Ich bin kein Schisser - und ich weiß, die Heimfahrt ist IMMER möglich bei diesem Wind - selbst treibend komme ich zurück nach LL, aber ich habe auch eine Verantwortung......also breche ich das ganze gegen 8Uhr mit insgesamt 5Dorschen die im Eimer sind ab und fahre zurück. Nachmittags war es fast Windstill und ich entschloß mich dazu abends den Landstreicher zu spielen. Gegen 19Uhr fuhr ich links neben den Fährhafen auf ca 5m und ließ mich treiben, der Wind sehr schwach und nun ablandig - dort wo es beginnt zu beissen wollte ich den Anker werfen. Die Bisse waren aber so wenig, das das ankern nicht lohnte und ich gegen 21Uhr mit 11Klieschen und 3Flundern auf meine tiefgefrorenen Wattwürmer Feierabend machte. Ach ja....morgens hatte ich auch einen Wittling - ich beködere gern mal am Buttvorfach einen Haken mit Fisch.....die Steinbuttchance erhöhen. 4 der Klieschen nahmen das Wittlingsstückchen


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

12.07. 5Uhr-13Uhr

Ich fuhr gleich südlich, da wir einen harten Nordstrom hatten. Zuerst wollte ich es am Graben versuchen, später zum grünen Turm. Anfangs bekam ich nur Untermaßige, dann kam Nebel auf! Ein Nebel....so dicht....keine 20m Sicht! Hier war es nun zu gefährlich, da viele Schiffe mittlerer Größe sich nicht an das Fahrwasser halten müssen. Schämenhaft blieb die Sonne zu erkennen, und ich brauchte diese nur im Rücken behalten (dann brauch ich nicht den Kompass rauskramen). Dazu ein anderes Phänomän - ein "Regenbogen" im Nebel - er zeigte sich wie ein helles Tor - wie ein Wegweiser (Alter, fahr durch dieses Tor!!) Als ich an der Fahrwasserkante Langelandseite ankam, schob sich der Nebel nördlich - ich konnte in diese Richtung 50m sehen - gen Osten aber klar und deutlich Lolland

Nocheinmal wurde es Schietendick und ich fuhr langsam zum gelben Ansteuerungsturm Spodsbjerg Hafen. Hier angekommen war der Nebel dann völlig verschwunden und ich dachte - ok, machst Du hier vor dem Hafen die dumme Rolle. Als ich aber bereits nach 15Min 6maßige Dorsche im Boot hatte, war es keine dumme Rolle mehr! Ende vom Lied....es wurde sehr heiss und jeder Fisch kam sofort nach dem Ausnehmen in die Kühltasche, um 12Uhr war es unerträglich heiss und ich brach mit 13Dorschen ab!


----------



## Z@nder (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Dasa Teamchef

Du könntest ein Buch über dein LL Urlaub schreiben. 
Ist echt spannend...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@zander

vielen Dank!!! Ich bitte um Nachsicht erst morgen weiter zu schreiben - ich hab jede Menge Stress


----------



## jannisO (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @zander
> 
> vielen Dank!!! Ich bitte um Nachsicht erst morgen weiter zu schreiben - ich hab jede Menge Stress




Tolle Zeilen von dir. Freu mich schon auf die Nächsten #6


----------



## Boedchen (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @zander
> 
> vielen Dank!!! Ich bitte um Nachsicht erst morgen weiter zu schreiben - ich hab jede Menge Stress



Das ist ja wie Riesen hunger , nen Schnitzel vor der Nase und ER nimmts wieder weg :q

Aber BIS HER ( OMG ich kann heut nacht nicht Schlafen) echt spannend:vik:


----------



## bacalo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

D-T-C, freut mich, dass es was zu berichten gab.

Verklickere den anderen doch, dass du ja nur zum Angeln gefahren bist, um die Freundin/Kids mit den lebensnotwendigen Omega 3 Fettsäuren zu versorgen. Freiwillig fahre ich doch gleich garninicht und schon gar nicht allein mit dem Boot hinaus:m.

Ach ja, gab es wirklich nicht mehr zu berichten:m:m:m

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Alevo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute!

Bin wieder zurück von der Angelinsel!

Hier in aller kürze meine Bericht:

Dienstag 20.07. 
7:00 Ankunft in Spodsbjerg. Nach dem Beziehen der Wohnung ein kurzes Frühstück und runter zum Hafen. 
Am Hafen rechts raus und am gelben Turm vorbei Richtung Fahrrinne in Süd-östlicher Richtung. Bei ca. 18 Meter Tiefe hoffnungsvollen Boden gesichtet. Die Drift brachte auch das was wir erhofften - zum Teil: Viel, ganz viel Kleinfisch (Dörschchen)#d
Gegen 14:00 Uhr trotz allem 7 Dorsche um die 45 cm und ein kleiner Wittling.

Am Abend nochmal raus aber leider nichts los. Kein Biss, kein Fisch.

Mittwoch 21.07.
Wieder rechts raus und die GPS-gespeicherte Stelle vom Vortag angesteuert. Leider nichts. Also weiter in Richtung Grüne Tonne 'DW 55'. Gewaltig was das Echolot in westlich der Tonne anzeigt. Traumhaft. Ein Riesenberg der um die 2-3 Meter vom Meeresboden aufsteigt. Hier gab es dann auch Bisse und Fisch. Viele kleine, aber auch einige schöne um die 45 cm und größer.
Mein Vater angelte mit einem Garnelenpaternoster, von 5 Haken waren 4 belegt, mit Dorsch!!! Größe? Um die 30 cm. Also vorsichtig abködern und ab in die Tiefe.

Am Abend leider nichts auf Dorsch, dafür eine gute Scholle auf Wattwurm.

Donnerstag 22.07.
Direkter Weg zur grünen Tonne. Leider Fehlanzeige. Bei ein Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 4-5 Stundenkilometern kaum ordentliches Angeln möglich. Mit unseren 100-125 Gramm Pilkern war kein Boden zu erreichen. Also zurück zum Gelben Turm und die letzten Wattwürmer an die Schollen verfüttert. Nachdem wir 5 an der Zahl im Kübel hatten, entschieden wir uns noch einmal zur Grünen Tonne zu fahren. Ab 10 Uhr war die Strömung schon erträglicher. 3-3,5 Km/h. Jetzt bekamen wir auch Bodenkontakt und konnten neben einer guten Makrele auch einige Pfannentaugliche Dorsche ins Boot befördern.

Freitag 23.07
Wir entscheiden uns den letzten Tag die Slipanlage bei Fredmose (HAUS und Boot) zu benutzen.
Hier geradeaus raus, bis der Leuchtturm von Dovnsklint und rote Fahrwassertonne in einer Linie zum Boot liegen. Tiefe 20-22 Meter.
1. Drift brachte mir gleich zwei Dorsche auf einen Streich. Auch mein Vater bekam einige.
Die zweite Drift erwies sich trotz gespeicherter Position als Flaute.
Nächster Versuch weg von der Fahrrinne Richtung Ufer.
Bei 17-18 Metern konnten wir einige gute ins Boot befördern. zwische 60 und 66 Zentimeter Länge.

Alles in allem war der Freitag unser bester Tag. 

Unterm Strich waren wir zufrieden und konnten einiges an Fisch nach Hause bringen.

Kurze Info an alle Interessierten:

Rot-Schwarze Twister laufen hervorragend

Bei starker Strömung sollte man für den Notfall unbedingt auch ein paar schwerere Pilker dabei haben. 200 gramm schaden da wirklich nicht.

Fazit:

Der Fisch ist da und beisst:q wenn auch viele Kleine, so gibt es doch den einen oder anderen Pfannendorsch.

Viel Spaß beim Anglen!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin ,
huch netter Bericht Alex , habt dann ja nen paar Leos verhaften koennen  . Aber statt 200gr legt euch beim nächsten mal lieber an den Strand 
LG

@DaSa , meine Frau ist böse auf dich weil ich die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen konnte  ( Scherz)
Warte auf Teil 2 und 3 ABER KOSTENFREI und nicht als Buch ^^


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

weiter im Text:

13.07. 6-12Uhr30 (ich weiß - ich habe verschlafen...)

Bereits als ich aus dem Hafen fuhr merkte ich, das ein SEHR harter Strom Richtung Norden ging. Nach dem recht guten Ergebnis vom Vortag legte ich mich wieder in die Nähe des gelben Turms.
Vorrangig fischte ich die ganzen Tage schon mit einer sehr stabilen Bootsrute, einer Shimano TLD30 TwoSpin und mindestens 600Gramm Blei - dieses stellte ich immer so, das mein Jigvorfach ca 1-2m über Grund war. Zeitweilig pilkte ich auch aktiv - das habe ich aber an diesem Tag gleich gelassen, nachdem ich es einmal mit 200Gramm versuchte.

600Gramm hielten hier nicht - ich mußte bei 22m Wassertiefe rund 80-100m Schnur geben, bis ich auch Bisse bekam - erhöhte Hängergefahr, und wenn mal einer dran, dann verlor man auf den Weg nach oben sehr oft die Fische. Aber.....ich kann ja auch schwerer!!! Bis zu 1200Gramm hatte ich dabei, und mit genau diesem konnte ich auch fischen, und es schlumpfte wieder ordentlich. Trotzdem....die kleine Bootsrute ist da nicht ideal, meine Naturköderrute wäre besser gewesen. Und....es bringt nicht so Spaß...auch ohne Fisch....im kleinen Gang hochzukurbeln. 13 Leoparden konnte ich dennoch verhaften, als ein Fischer direkt in "meiner Drift" ein Netz stellte, machte ich Feierabend.
Ach ja....wenn ich 2x nicht einen "guten Dosch" gehakt hatte, dann hatte ich aber wirkliche "Oschinger" dran, leider gingen beide verloren.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

14.07. 7Uhr-11Uhr (nicht verschlafen, aber anfangs den Wind abwartend.....)

Vor der Haustür (also in der Nähe des gelben Turmes....) stehen nun mitlerweile 3Netze! Kein Wunder....
Fast keinen Strom - und zu beginn schlief der Wind komplett ein...

So ohne Bewegung (Drift) ist ja noch schlimmer als bei heftigen Strom.....

Mein Wunsch wurde erfüllt, allerdings in so heftiger Form, das ich auch mit 1200Gramm, und davon hatte ich nur noch eines....nicht mehr am Grund halten konnte

Dazu frischte auch noch Wind von Süden auf.....mit 3guten Dorschen brach ich gegen 10Uhr30 ab und ging lieber mit den Kids schwimmen


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na sowas... da bricht er einfach wieder ab ))

HAAALLOOOOOOO

Du kannst uns doch NICHT so zappeln lassen ^^


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

15.07. 7Uhr30-12Uhr30 (ich konnte von unserem Haus bereits sehen, das der Belt immernoch eine Autobahn ist)

So entschied ich mich noch einmal auf "Landstreicher" zu gehen. Immernoch mit den tiefgefrorenen Wattis.
30m westlich des gelben Turmes ging ich vor Anker.....was sich später noch als unvernünftig zeigte.
Erbeuten konnte ich 20 Klieschen und 3Flundern....nix besonderes....

bei diesem Strom, den Anker zu heben....was für ein Spaß! Andere zahlen für das Fitnesscenter.....Altobelli, ich glaube ich hatte Arme wie ein Gorilla, nicht so kräftig, aber auch bis an die Erde reichend. Allein im Boot war es echt doof, hier fehlte der zweite Mann.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Boedchen

ein kleinwenig Arbeit hab ich auch zu tun.....


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @Boedchen
> 
> ein kleinwenig Arbeit hab ich auch zu tun.....



EBEND ...Schreiben :m:m
ne im ernst .... ist sehr spannend .. eigentlich schon ZU SPANNEND |wavey:


DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ...Allein im  Boot war es echt doof, hier fehlte der zweite Mann.



Na beim nächsten mal bekommste meine Nr.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

15.07. 20Uhr15

da meine 3 "Weibsen" irgendeine Schnulze im TV sehen wollten nahm ich einen meiner drei Plümper (in der Hoffnung, die beiden Kids würden mal mitsuchen) und ging mir ein paar frische Wattwürmer besorgen.

Interessant für die Spodsbjergfahrer.....am Badestrand ist es strikt verboten Würmer zu plümpern, der Badestrand endet aber am letzten Ferienhaus, auch da gibt es noch Sandbänke und bei Niedrigwasser ist das plümpern recht einfach.

Von da aus gen süden guckend ist eine recht große Bucht, da sah ich am Vorabend beim Strandspaziergang mit meiner Freundin schon 5 dänische Angler....und die waren wieder da....was zur Hölle wollen die dort auf Grund fangen (höchstens 1m tief)?

Egal - ich hatte nun 100knackige Wattwürmer.....großer Eimer mit Ostseewasser zu 2/3 gefüllt....über Nacht mit in die Gefriertruhe - den wärme mögen die Jungs garnicht


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

16.7. 5Uhr-11Uhr30

Mit den frischen "Wattels" wollte ich nun aber mehr als einen Eimer voll "Platte" fangen.
Wieder an den gelben Turm, wieder geankert (der Strom war nicht so hart - und ich kann Krafttraining gebrauchen) und es schlumpfte sofort los - 2Doubletten nacheinander - und dann 1Stunde nix....Schild gemacht "Achtung, frische Wattürmer" - runter gelassen, aber die meisten Platten können nur dänisch....Schild geändert "fresk sandorm!"

Insgesamt fing ich 24Klieschen und 3Flundern


16.7. 18Uhr30 - 20Uhr Kinderangeln auf Platte

18Uhr32 Boot fahren ist GEIL - aber warum fängst Du nix, Frank?
18Uhr34 bist Du sicher das der Platz gut ist?

Nach der gefühlten 27ten Frage......

gegen 18Uhr55

"Das nächste Kind das mich etwas fragt, macht eine Schwimmübung!

Mit 3Klieschen und 1Flunder brach ich ab.....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

17.07. Kunstpause.....Gerätepflege


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Kurzer zwischenruf*
Ihr wart zu tief ^^ Ihr hättet viel weiter gen Land fahren müssen , auf 3-4 m kommen ( kamen ) bei und die Platten , voher nur Klischen 
An der Gelben Tonne waren wir auch , und wie oben geschrieben : Kliesche über Klische und 1 Seescorpion


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

18.07. 7-14Uhr 

ich muss mal wieder auf Leoparden. "Vor der Haustür" stehen jetzt 6 Netze....ich habe abgedreht und bin nördlich zur grünen Tonne gefahren.
Gleich beim ersten Stopp zwei gute Dorsche erwischt, zweite Drift....leider nur "kleine Löwen"....hm, da kommt ein Kutter....er legt tatsächlich an der Kante ein (geschätzt) 400m Netz! Pah, dann eben rüber zur roten Tonne!

Dort angekommen erstmal aktiv gefischt 150Gr und 2Jigs - rumms - Rute bildet sich zum "U" - aber die Shimano Ultegra hat genügend Rückrad....nach 10min, sehe ich ihn....75cm, großer Watkescher - sicher gelandet!
Erst jetzt sehe ich, das ich 1m an einem Kanister vorbeigetrieben bin....nicht einmal eine Flagge am Netz...unerhört!
Also auch hier weg! Weiter geht meine Reise, nun mal zur rot-weißen Tonne (Ansteuerung für die Fähre von-nach Lolland). Hier sah ich immer einen Angelkutter die "MS FIE" - auch hier nur "Lüttkram" - also back to the roots....zur Langelandseite. Halbe Strecke vom gelben zum grünen Turm fand ich eine gute Stelle (ich hab ja weder Echolot noch GPS). Beim ersten Stopp kamen 4Doubletten und 1Einzelfisch, davon war nur die erste Doublone untermaßig! Danach nix....bis auf....das zwei Boote mit am A....klebten, zweite Anfahrt......eine Doublette und 4Einzelfische! Geil, 13maßige in.....vielleicht 50Min!?
Danach vorbei.....Ende vom Lied: 21 Dorsche, 2 Hörnis und Besonderheit 1Kliesche (ca30cm) die den Jig voll genommen hatte.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> *Kurzer zwischenruf*
> Ihr wart zu tief ^^ Ihr hättet viel weiter gen Land fahren müssen , auf 3-4 m kommen ( kamen ) bei und die Platten , voher nur Klischen
> An der Gelben Tonne waren wir auch , und wie oben geschrieben : Kliesche über Klische und 1 Seescorpion


 
Bei meinem ersten Plattentest, ließ ich mich ja raus treiben - ich fing im tiefen besser - vielleicht war es 1Grad wärmer.
Scorpions - so sagte schon mein Vater (Gruß nach oben!), brauchste nicht fangen - die haben nix - außer böse Stachel! Sprach er und ließ sich dennoch stechen.....


----------



## bacalo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Lauter Ausruf:

"Bei diesem netten Schreibstil bitte weitermachen - :m."


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

18.07. 18Uhr30- 20Uhr30 Kinderangeln (diesmal auf Dorsch)

Frank - was wenn Du heut nur KLEINE fängst???

Dann decke ich den Frühstückstisch, und den Mittagstisch, wasche beide male ab - und lade Euch auf ein Softeis ein!!!

Frank....Du wirst heute NUR KLEINE fangen!!!

Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht - bis 19Uhr45 fing ich ca 50KLEINE....letzter Stopp, Mitte Fahrwasser - nur aktiv gefischt......6 Dorsche konnte ich noch mitnehmen, ich freute mich das die Kids den Tisch decken würden + abwaschen (oder dies zumindestens wollten - aber in jungen Jahren vergißt man soetwas)
Das Softeis gab es am nächsten Tag aber trotzdem!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

19.07. 7Uhr30-12Uhr

ich habe michgleich auf den Weg gemacht, wieder an "meinen" Platz - halbe Strecke zum grünen Turm - da gibt es so einen kleinen Hügelwald mit Haus (links am Hügel) - und um die Entfernung von Land passend zu halten.....Blick Richtung gelben Turm....dieser soll so stehen, das er beginnend mit dem großen Wald (Nördlich Spodsbjerg) übereinstimmt. Ach ja.....das mir Bitte niemand den gelben Turm versetzt......ihr könnt auch ggfs dichter unter Land oder eben weiter raus fahren.....

An diesem Tag reichlich Fisch - aber deutlich mehr Babylöwen! 17 passende kamen ins Körbchen!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

20.07. 6Uhr-12Uhr30

Erneute Anfahrt meines Platzes (ich habe dort extra ein Kennzeichen gelegt - leider ist es unter gegangen!)

Die Strömung war anfangs wieder höllisch, so dass ich höchstens 3Sekunden über meinen Platz fischte - bis 9Uhr habe ich nur 1 maßigen Fisch gehabt. Dann aber knallte es....
21 Dorsche hüpften ins Körbchen, dabei einige stramme Ü55er - na, mein Bruder (hatte sich für Mittwochmorgen angekündigt) wird sich freuen...das es ordentlich zu fangen gibt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

21.07. es ist windig..(das Haar sitzt)....6Uhr, ich steh am Hafen, Slipbereit und warte auf meinen Bruder. Zwei dänische Kollegen schauen auch auf den Belt und überlegen, ob noch einmal die Tiefschlafphase zu erreichen wäre.
6Uhr15 Begrüßung meines Bruders (noch OHNE Getränk)
bis 6Uhr30 beratschlagen ob wir nich besser Karpfenangler geworden wären.
6Uhr45 - gleich aus dem Hafen raus bei der erste Welle habe ich die Gischt im Gesicht......heute hätte ich meine Brille mal zu Haus lassen sollen. Es ist keine Strömung....es fetzte nur so über den Belt. Dennoch wollten wir weiter nördlich, in der Hoffnung da ist etwas weniger Strom....ok, es gab wenig Fisch - und auf der 45Min Rückfahrt nähe gelben Turm gab es viel Wasser für mich....
Wir fischten hier nur kurze Driften, mussten auch auf die Fähren achten....

Meinereiner nahm 11 mein Bruder 6 Dorsche + 1Makrele mit (diese mit Ansage!!!)


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

22.7. 7Uhr-13Uhr bedeckt, aber schwach windig

Zuerst meinen "Hügelplatz" angesteuert und meinen Bruder schon auf Doubletten eingestimmt. Nach 2Std. richtung gelben Turm gefahren (mit wenig Fisch, aber den dauernden Fragen, wann die Doubletten kommen.....)

Zum Glück schlumpfte es dort wieder und wenigstens konnte ich 2Doubletten hinlegen - mein Bruder wollte mit 1Angel im Mittelwasser gern mal ein Fischstückchen anbieten - gut, fang ich Dir eben ein Wittling....runter, rumms Doublette, einer davon ein Whiting!

Ende Bruderherz 11 und meinereiner 18Dorsche und 3Wittels

Wohl wissend, das ein KEIN WETTKAMPF war, und das wenn es darum geht - ich wohl doch wieder Zweiter werde....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

23.07. Ich bin kaputt....meine Freundin wollte nun auch mal mit.....also Kids verhauen und dann eingesperrt!!! (NEIN, wenn ich haue - dann nur auf maßige Leoparden!)

Ich sags gleich.....ich laß es schon im MorgenUrin: Nimm keine Angel mit!!!
Der Wind sorgte dafür.....das....sagen wir mal....etwas mehr als ein kreuseln auf dem Wasser war, und keine Fliegen oder Mücken. Den Fischmüll vom Vortag ausgekippt - und begonnen das Boot zu schrubben....

"Wenn das weiter so schaukelt, wird mir schlecht"

Was schaukelt? Das Boot? Welches? (Mich umsehend) Dieses!!!

Ich habe ihr gesagt, wieder in Hamburg, soll sie Reisegold nehmen, falls sie mal wieder in die Badewanne will 


es war ein Schnellschrubben....nach dem Slippen noch schnell die MickyMaus an den AB und mit Süßwasser gespült und zurück zum Haus


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zusammenfassung:

Es war GEIL, GEIL und GEIL! Aber nervig, und anstrengend und doch erholend aber mir tut noch immer alles weh!
Für einen Angelurlaub viele Std am Tag zu heiss.....aber mit Freundin, die für Töchterchen eh essen macht....auch ein Vorteil.....ohne Freundin wäre ich sicher länger auf dem Wasser geblieben - egal - es ist wie es ist! Besser wäre gewesen wenn noch ein Pärchen dort.....egal.....

Ich fing insgesamt:

2 Hörnis (einer hatte einen besonders schönen Schnabel....)
4 Wittels
10 Flundern
59 Klieschen


und 127 Dorsche (einen Ü60 und einen von 75cm - keinen echten LÖWEN


aber......ich komme wieder - das Fieber ist schon wieder da


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @Boedchen
> 
> ein kleinwenig Arbeit hab ich auch zu tun.....



Oder filetiert er noch die Fische ???????:c


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Dasa Teamchef,
Von da aus gen süden guckend ist eine recht große Bucht, da sah ich am  Vorabend beim Strandspaziergang mit meiner Freundin schon 5 dänische  Angler....und die waren wieder da....was zur Hölle wollen die dort auf  Grund fangen (höchstens 1m tief)?

Da hättest du dich mal anhängen sollen. die haben auf MEERÄSCHEN gefischt. Meeräschen sind im der warmen Jahreszeit vor Gammel - Spodsbjerg oft anzutreffen. 

Sehr schöner Bericht den du da geliefert hast. Schade, das du keinen von den ganz GROßEN an der Strippe hattest. Naja, die wachsen halt weiter und warten auf deinen nächsten Besuch.
Gruß Multe
Sonst ein


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dasa Teamchef,so sehen die Kerle aus.

http://www.angelcentrum.dk/images/Meeraesche-100723-2-5kg_gross.jpg


_*NEIN*_ ,  ich meine nicht Svenja


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na endlich  
Goiler bericht .. Hut ab , das kann nicht jeder 
Na dann würde ich sagen : Auf zum nächsten toern


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Dasa Teamchef,so sehen die Kerle aus.
> 
> http://www.angelcentrum.dk/images/Meeraesche-100723-2-5kg_gross.jpg
> 
> ...



da Svenja anscheinend Flossen hat und ausschaut wie ne Meeräsche gehe ich da nächstes mal auch hin |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

Erst einmal......Merci - hat mir auch sehr gefallen die Tagesberichte zu schreiben. Auch wenn einige nur die Facts lesen wollen und Fotos gucken - fand ich..... 2Wochen waren so sinnvoller dargestellt.

@Multe

sehr schöner Fisch - und eine hübsche Frau!!

Eine meiner Vermutungen war ja, das die Jungs dort auf Meerforelle oder Meeräschen fischen, aber auf GRUND??? Da gibt es für beide Fälle bessere Methoden...

Thomas vom Angelladen erzählte mir, das links vom Fährhafen abends reichlich Meeräschen stehen...leider hatte ich NUR 2Wochen Langeland und kam nicht dazu...

@Boedchen

Du mußt Dir das Foto wohl nochmal genauer ansehen....oder gibst Du Deinen Fischen Namen? Das machten bei mir die Kids auch....."der nächste Fisch heißt Romeo!" Darauf ich: "Schreibt schon einmal eine Todesanzeige" Wieso? "Heute in den Abendstunden, ist unser von allen geliebter Dorsch Romeo hinterhältig überfallen, verscheppt und erschlagen worden!" Von Beileidsbekundungen ist abzusehen - Spenden bitte an das Angelcentrum Langeland


----------



## Boedchen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @Boedchen
> 
> Du mußt Dir das Foto wohl nochmal genauer ansehen....oder gibst Du Deinen Fischen Namen? Das machten bei mir die Kids auch.....



Hey, hab mir das Foto angeschaut , aber wenn Multe schon EXTRA darauf hinweist das er NICHT das mädel meint .. ja dann binn ich so gestrickt das ich natürlich NUR das Weibliche meine 

Im übrigen fehlen noch FOTOS von DIR und ( viel wichtiger) dem Fisch ^^


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja, Du hast recht - und hier liegt auch ein Problem. Meine Kamera (hatte extra neue Batterien besorgt) hat die Zusammenarbeit mit mir aufgekündigt.

Ich habe nur ein Foto (Handy) auf dem ich an der Pinne sitze, meine Freundin hat allerdings ein paar mal Fotos beim filetieren gemacht - da brauch ich jetzt nur "hübsch" machen und bekomme sie vielleicht


----------



## Boedchen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na wenn du "Hübsch" machen must pass auf das du nicht auch mit dem... wedeln must 
Ansonsten kann ichs nur noch einmal schreiben , goiler bericht


----------



## TeichgrafOB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So..
Für mich geht es Samstag früh morgens dann auch los.
2 Wochen Langeland!
Und wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue weiß ich das ich noch Stiefel brauche und Gummizeug!
Übrigens netter Bericht.
Werde bescheid sagen was sich auf Zandergeschirr mit Gummifischen getan hat..


----------



## Boedchen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na denn ma Petri , und nimm nen Fotoapperat mit


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

auch von mir ne Tüte Petri für den Teichgraf!!!!

@Boedchen - wenn ich zu "hübsch" mach - komm ich nicht zum angeln - also kontrolliertes hübsch machen


----------



## TeichgrafOB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hab immer schön Fotos gemacht wenn ich da war und auch schon mal von anderen von mir welche machen lassen (stehend vor der Wand vom Angelcentrum da stand ich direkt neben der Waage..  :vik..
Also keine Sorge ich bringe Fotos mit!
Wenn ich wüsste wie ich Fotos hoch lade ich könnt glatt ein "best off" der letzten Jahre hochladen so heiß bin ich auf Samstag!


----------



## Multe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej TeichgrafOB, ich glaube ein Triftsack wäre auch nicht schlecht, denn so wie es scheint, haben die Dänen mal wieder für das WE alle Windräder auf Volldampf gestellt. Ich schätze vor Montag wird nicht viel mit Dorsch.
Ab der nächsten Woche sind etliche gute Angler auf der Insel und da wirst du es sicher schwer haben einen Platz neben der Waage zu erwischen. 
Wünsche dir richtig gutes Wetter und natürlich auch sehr gute Fische.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Boedchen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Och Fotos hochladen iss doch janz einfach 
entweder : http://www.directupload.net/index.php?mode=upload
ODER du hostest es auf deinen eigenen Server den du zu 90% bei deinem Provider mit drinn hast


----------



## TeichgrafOB (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Na da haben ich ja Glück das ich seit Jahren auf der Insel unterwegs bin und auch immer meinen Profi Blinker Driftsack dabei habe..
Und das mit den guten Anglern ist für mich kein Problem. 
Ich werde einfach schummeln!
Habe all die Jahre an den Stellen wo wir gute Dorsche gefangen haben immer eine kleine Kerbe in die Reeling geschnitzt. So kann ich die Hot Spots viel einfacher wieder finden..


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das mit dem Driftsack ist wirklich eine gute Sache! Ich habe an zwei Tagen ein Angelboot gesehen, das einen Driftsack verwendet hat. Ich bin 3x so schnell getrieben wie dieses Boot.
Sie waren an diesen Tagen auch die einizigen, die aktiv pilkend (125-150gramm) in meiner Nähe bleiben konnten, alle anderen mussten ins "Flache" oder haben sogar ganz eingestellt. 
Ich hatte so viel Krimskrams mit auf LongIsland.....aber einen Driftsack nicht! So wie ich hörte, ist so eine IKEA-Tragetasche vollkommen ausreichend....


Ich habe noch 11Tage Urlaub dieses Jahr....nur müßte ich vorher einen 5er im Lotto haben, nen Supermarkt überfallen oder mich am Hauptbahnhof anbieten.....da ich danach aber auf dem Boot nicht sitzen könnte muss ich nach einer anderen Lösung suchen......zu ehrlich für das Ding mit dem Supermarkt und nicht Lotto spielend


----------



## bacalo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ = DasaTeamchef

Ich habe noch 11Tage Urlaub dieses Jahr....nur müßte ich vorher einen 5er im Lotto haben, nen Supermarkt überfallen oder mich am Hauptbahnhof anbieten.....da ich danach aber auf dem Boot nicht sitzen könnte muss ich nach einer anderen Lösung suchen......zu ehrlich für das Ding mit dem Supermarkt und nicht Lotto spielend


:q:vik::q


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> ....
> Habe all die Jahre an den Stellen wo wir gute Dorsche gefangen haben immer eine kleine Kerbe in die Reeling geschnitzt. So kann ich die Hot Spots viel einfacher wieder finden..



Hab ich auch mal versucht , aber als ich angefangen habe bei grossen Dorschen ne Grosse kerbe mit der Axt zu machen wars schnell vorbei, und das Boot auf dem Müll 



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich habe noch 11Tage Urlaub dieses Jahr....nur müßte ich vorher einen  5er im Lotto haben, nen Supermarkt überfallen oder mich am Hauptbahnhof  anbieten.....da ich danach aber auf dem Boot nicht sitzen könnte muss  ich nach einer anderen Lösung suchen......zu ehrlich für das Ding mit  dem Supermarkt und nicht Lotto spielend



LOOOOL ... Wenn du möglichkeit 4 gefunden hast sag bescheid  hab ja mal versucht nen Kytesurfer zu überreden das er sich vorn am Boot festhällt , aber der wollte ÜBERHAUPTNICHT


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hast Du es einmal versucht diesen freundlich "anzufahren"? Solltest Du nicht gleich treffen - hast Du kein Gaff? Ich verwende zum landen der Fische ja nur den Kescher....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Eine Möglichkeit wüßte ich allerdings schon......aber dafür müßte mein luftgekühlter Außenborder laufen....nur der steht seit fast 10Jahren im Keller....wird bestimmt nicht laufen


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> hast Du es einmal versucht diesen freundlich "anzufahren"? Solltest Du nicht gleich treffen - hast Du kein Gaff? Ich verwende zum landen der Fische ja nur den Kescher....



NATÜRLICH habe ich da "freundlichst" angefragt , mit dickem Drilling , aber die sind in der Luft sooooo schwer zu drillen 
Habs ja auch schon den Versuch unternommen mal eine "Nette" gross gewachsene Dame zu fragen ob sie ihren Doppeltreibsack mal ausleiht , aber mir tut meine Wange immernoch weh wenn ich darann denke ^^


----------



## Z@nder (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Freunde,

da wir (4 Kumpels) ja am 09.10 nach Spodsbjerg fahren und keiner von uns schon mal da war, habe ich mal ne Frage zu diesen farbigen Tonnen die immer erwähnt werden. Was sind das eigentlich für Tonnen#c? Mülltonnen sind es wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hehe...doch die Gelbe für den gelben Punkt die Grünen für Ökomüll ^^ SCHERZ

Es sind Markierungen auf dem Wasser wie Strassenschilder auf der Strasse. Rot und Grün markieren die Fahrrinne ( für die grossen Pötte ) Schwarz Untiefen , Gelb weiss ich nicht 100% aber ich meine Hafeneingänge.

Wenn ihr da seit könnt ihr sie schon von weitem sehen...

EDIT : Nehme das sofort mit der Gelben zurück 
hier sind alle erklärt : http://www.ruderwiki.de/wiki_neu/index.php/Boje#Farben


----------



## Z@nder (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Boedchen für die schnelle Antwort,

bestimmt kannst du mir auch sagen, wie weit man mit einem Boot herausfahren kann, da keiner von uns einen Bootsschein hat.


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Klar.. mit einem boot bis in die karibik  je nach grösse und Geldbeutel ^^

Wenn ihr eines geliehen habt mit 30 oder 50 ps je nach Wetter.
Haltet euch ein wehnig an den vermieter , er weiss es ganz genau und kann euch Tag genau infos auf der Karte angeben.

Dann mal viel glück und last was drinn


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Z@nder: eigentlich ist das in dem Mietvertrag des Leihboots beschrieben wie weit Ihr damit hinaus dürft - ich glaube 1Km - aber es hält sich eh niemand dran! Viel wichtiger ist, das Ihr Euch immer im Vorwege den Wetterbericht besorgt. Wenn die Wellen bereits 2m hoch sind und die Gischt ins Gesicht peitscht - hielft Euch eine Sturmwarnung nicht mehr. Als Tipp: Am Fenster des Hafenmeisters - seeseitig - ist jeden Abend die Vorhersage für den nächsten Tag ausgelegt!

@Boedchen: das mit den Tonnen war ja schon ganz gut.....und was ist mit den schwarzen Dreiecken auf den Gefahren-oder Wrack Tonnen? Ich habe so viel vergessen was ich mal mühsam gepaukt habe - mitlerweile denke ich immer ich will ne Kuh anbinden - nicht mal mehr den PalSteg kann ich!


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @Boedchen: das mit den Tonnen war ja schon ganz gut.....und was ist mit den schwarzen Dreiecken auf den Gefahren-oder Wrack Tonnen? Ich habe so viel vergessen was ich mal mühsam gepaukt habe - mitlerweile denke ich immer ich will ne Kuh anbinden - nicht mal mehr den PalSteg kann ich!



Hey, ich hatte NUR 2 Boote , aber NIE einen Schein  *GGG
Nur binn ich einer der nervigen die immer fragen: Warum fahren wir nicht da oder da hin .. oder warum binden wir uns nicht an dem grünen ding da an ( nicht an dem Watthosekielobentreibenden Meerforellenangler, wobei wir natürlich wieder beim treibsack wären )^^


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte NUR 2 Boote , aber NIE einen Schein  *GGG
> Nur binn ich einer der nervigen die immer fragen: Warum fahren wir nicht da oder da hin .. oder warum binden wir uns nicht an dem grünen ding da an ( nicht an dem Watthosekielobentreibenden Meerforellenangler, wobei wir natürlich wieder beim treibsack wären )^^


 

Ach so....und ich dachte ein Treibsack ist der, der Bonzenmäßig vorgefahren kommt, weder die Slipgebühr bezahlt, noch einen Angelschein hat....aber SOFORT will das die SLIPPE freigemacht wird...
Während ich sonst auch wenn ich allein bin - relativ schnell slippe....bekomme ich bei solchen "TREIBSÄCKEN" die oft von einer dickbäuchigen Gefahrentonne (Gattin) unterstützt werden, urplötzlich einen schwächeanfall, schmeisse mich an die Erde und rufe:

Ich höre wieder diese Stimmen!!! Macht das das weg geht!!! Und klopfe mir sanft gegen meine Ohren....dann ist meistens Ruhe und Erstaunen und verweise darauf, die Slippe hat zwei Seiten....und die andere ist frei - zum Abschluss sage ich dann, das ab sofort zum Pöbeln nur noch kasachisch oder mittelusbekisch verwendet werden darf, da es sonst Abzüge in der B-Note gibt


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Ach so....und ich dachte ein Treibsack ist der, der Bonzenmäßig vorgefahren kommt, weder die Slipgebühr bezahlt, noch einen Angelschein hat....aber SOFORT will das die SLIPPE freigemacht wird...
> Während ich sonst auch wenn ich allein bin - relativ schnell slippe....bekomme ich bei solchen "TREIBSÄCKEN" die oft von einer dickbäuchigen Gefahrentonne (Gattin) unterstützt werden.....



Öhhm und DAFÜR wollste dich echt an den Bahnhof stellen?? ^^ 
Aber solche Treibsäcke meinten die hier nicht , denn was du beschreibst ähnelt ehr Antje von NDR 
ABER , noch besser sind die die sich mit Ihrem Luxusliner VOR DIE Slippe legen , auf diesem wege gleich nen gruss nach Lämkenhafen


----------



## Z@nder (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, aber ich drucke mir schon die ganze Zeit einige Berichte aus diesem Forum aus und Hefte mir diese in meinen LL Urlaubs Ordner ein. Die ganzen Tips sind meiner Meinung nach Gold wert (sei es Multe, fleMMi, Boedchen, Dasa Teamchef und etc.). 

@ Dasa Teamchef
wir werden uns ein Boot von IBI Bootsverleih ausleihen denke ich.
Die haben wohl die besten Boote. Man kann nur hoffen, das das Wetter im Oktober gut genug ist um rauszufahren. Zu den ganzen Ködern die ich benötige, werde ich bestimmt wieder eure Hilfe benötigen. Aber da haben wir ja noch etwas Zeit...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Z@nder: Das ist schon so in Ordnung - hier werden Sie geholfen - nur zu nur zu!!! Und bei IBI oder auch Nikolai.....bist Du verdammt gut aufgehoben...es gibt vielleicht günstigere - aber keinen besseren!!!!

und Oktober.....vielleicht....wer weiß wer weiß....bei 11Tagen Resturlaub


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Öhhm und DAFÜR wollste dich echt an den Bahnhof stellen?? ^^
> Aber solche Treibsäcke meinten die hier nicht , denn was du beschreibst ähnelt ehr Antje von NDR
> ABER , noch besser sind die die sich mit Ihrem Luxusliner VOR DIE Slippe legen , auf diesem wege gleich nen gruss nach Lämkenhafen


 

Ab 01.10.10 legt glaube ich auch die Fähre nach Lolland an der Slippe an!?


----------



## seaman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo
zu den Dreiecken auf den Gefahrentonne (Kardinalbojen)
die zwei Spitzen nach oben kardinal Nord du musst nördlich vorbei.
zwei Spitzen nach unten Kardinal süd du musst Südlich vorbei


----------



## seaman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

die zwei spitzen zusammen Kardinal west.
eine nach oben eine nach unten Kardinal Ost ,du musst östlich vorbei
Gruss Roger


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Morgen zusammen 



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Ab 01.10.10 legt glaube ich auch die Fähre nach Lolland an der Slippe an!?



Bei uns lag da noch die "Arosa Blue" ^^ da durften wir beim Kaffeekränzchen zusehen statt zu slippen, bekomme noch heute nen Hals wenn ich darann denke 
Aber back to topic : An alle die auf die schöne Insel dürfen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@seaman

da hat aber jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht!!!!


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @seaman
> 
> da hat aber jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht!!!!



Aber hat er auch bestanden ???


----------



## dermitdemlolli (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> So..
> Für mich geht es Samstag früh morgens dann auch los.
> 2 Wochen Langeland!
> Und wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue weiß ich das ich noch Stiefel brauche und Gummizeug!
> ...




Pack dir Gummizeugs ein, seit gestern Mittag ätzend....
250g dran und reicht nicht... abgebrochen |gr:


----------



## dermitdemlolli (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Z@nder schrieb:


> wir werden uns ein Boot von IBI Bootsverleih ausleihen denke ich.
> Die haben wohl die besten Boote. Man kann nur hoffen, das das Wetter im Oktober gut genug ist um rauszufahren.




Die boote sind schon gut finde ich, nimm dir eins mit "Kajüte", bekommst bei Seegang nicht gleich die Gischt ins Gesicht.


----------



## seaman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ja hat er


----------



## eiche64 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute!

Morgen Abend geht's endlich los gen LL.:q Hoffentlich bläßt der Wind nich allzu doll und läßt uns um die Südspitze rum.
Fahren mit der Fähre ab Rostock um 2.00Uhr.Vielleicht gibt es
ja noch mehr Gleichgesinnte die in dieselbe Ecke fahren.#c
3 PKW mit ERZ-Kennzeichen.
In 14 Tagen berichte ich mal was so los war.

Bis dahin allen die jetzt hochfahren ein dickes Petri!#6


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja dann hoffe ich auf reichlich Foto´s von den ganz ganz dicken


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier noch einmal für die, die gerade vor Ort sind - oder die die demnächst fahren:

1. Driftsack besorgen - zur Not geht auch eine IKEA-Tüte!!

verhindert das zu schnelle Treiben!!!!

2. Schwere Bleie!!! Wenn der Strom so richtig fetzt werdet Ihr nichts beim aktiven Pilken - also Bootsrute und idealer Weise ne Multirolle und runter mit den 600-1000Gramm.

hier braucht Ihr dann nicht mehr Pilken, die Jigs flattern in der Strömung genug - Fisch sitzt fast immer fest - manchmal verliert man ein paar Kleinere Dorsche beim einholen (sie drehen sich ab)

Vorteil: Ihr braucht das angeln nicht abbrechen, schont Arme und Schultern durch den Wegfall der Pilkbewegungen...und beim Einholen...Bootsrute am Bootsrand auflegen und einkurbeln


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ach ja - ich muss wieder Blei giessen.....

wäre ich JETZT auf LL....täte ich den Wasserstand erhöhen....mir läuft derart die Nase....eigentlich muss ich ins Bett


----------



## tomytulpe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

erst mal hallo zusammen.ich habe die berichte regelrecht verschlungen,so interresand sind sie.jetzt meine frage ich bin vom 29.08-ca. 16-17.09. in spodsbjerg auf dem campingplatz am hafen.ist in der zeit noch jemand oben .ich fahre das erste mal nach langeland und vieleicht kann man bei einer thüringer den einen oder anderen tipp erfahren.würde mich freuen.also bis bald.


----------



## Chris19 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wen wollt ihr denn erschlagen?*g*
die strömungsprognosen sehen gut aus bis zum strömungswechsel gegen Mittag and dann ab 15 uhr wieder gut. Strom mit 0,75 - 1,5 Meilen die Stunde. TOP!#6

Wind ablandig 5-8, teilweise 11m/s wird da bei 11m/s schon knapp...es fahren ja samstag sauviele leute hoch, aber keine ahnung ab davon jemand im board aktiv is...

ich geb mal am montag mal meldung was gefangen wurde am we


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Chris

während meiner Zeit auf Langeland fuhren ja ganz viel gen Süden zum Tablett - für mich alleine ist der Weg zu weit und zu riskant, also blieb ich stets in der Nähe von (Nördlich) grüner Tonne und (südlich) grüner Turm. In dieser Zeit habe ich (kannste auch lesen hier) am besten in der Nähe des gelben Turmes gefangen und da standen auch viele Netze. An den Tagen wo der Strom fetzte versuchten einige sich immer wieder in meine Nähe zu legen.....fuhren dann aber schnell wieder dichter an Land und fingen dort nur oder fast nur Untermaßige. Insgesamt sprach ich mit 3Bootsbesatzungen, die sich nach meinem Fang erkundigten, weil sie dort höchstens 2x am Grund waren und keine Fische fingen
2 Bootsbesatzungen bliebn ohne maßigen Fisch (neben mir) und brachten es direkt am gelben Turm auf insgesamt 8maßige Fische (4Angler) - ich habe nicht aktiv gepilkt - sondern 600-1000Gramm ausgelegt, Schnur nachgelassen und die Rute festgehalten. An diesen Tagen war ich alleine stets 2stellig - also gibt mir der Erfolg doch recht! Und der der auch alleine im Boot war und nur 100Gramm Pilker hatte, holte sich bei Thomas ne Multi und Bleie und lud mich dankend auf ein Bier ein - leider war ich da schon im Aufbruch, setzte nur kurz dem AB die MickyMaus auf.....


----------



## Zanderman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> während meiner Zeit auf Langeland fuhren ja ganz viel gen Süden zum Tablett - für mich alleine ist der Weg zu weit und zu riskant, also blieb ich stets in der Nähe von (Nördlich) grüner Tonne und (südlich) grüner Turm. In dieser Zeit habe ich (kannste auch lesen hier) am besten in der Nähe des gelben Turmes gefangen und da standen auch viele Netze. An den Tagen wo der Strom fetzte versuchten einige sich immer wieder in meine Nähe zu legen.....fuhren dann aber schnell wieder dichter an Land und fingen dort nur oder fast nur Untermaßige. Insgesamt sprach ich mit 3Bootsbesatzungen, die sich nach meinem Fang erkundigten, weil sie dort höchstens 2x am Grund waren und keine Fische fingen
> 2 Bootsbesatzungen bliebn ohne maßigen Fisch (neben mir) und brachten es direkt am gelben Turm auf insgesamt 8maßige Fische (4Angler) - ich habe nicht aktiv gepilkt - sondern 600-1000Gramm ausgelegt, Schnur nachgelassen und die Rute festgehalten. An diesen Tagen war ich alleine stets 2stellig - also gibt mir der Erfolg doch recht! Und der der auch alleine im Boot war und nur 100Gramm Pilker hatte, holte sich bei Thomas ne Multi und Bleie und lud mich dankend auf ein Bier ein - leider war ich da schon im Aufbruch, setzte nur kurz dem AB die MickyMaus auf.....


*@dasa Teamchef*
war ein wirklich netter Bericht von Dir.Gebe Dir eigentlich in allen Punkten recht:Weite Touren ,egal in welche Richtung sollte man niemals alleine machen.15 PS reichen allemale wenn der Motor läuft, aber wenn er mal ausfällt ....Das mit dem Driftsack machen wir seit Jahren ebenfalls, bringt min 0,5 kn/h Verzögerung, Hauptsache man bringt den Driftsack aus Sicherheitsgründen *nur bugseitig* aus, niemals nach achtern!!Und tatsächlich reicht eine IKEA Tüte mit 10 m Tampen dran, wenn auch ein Driftsack mit Auslass"ventil" die Arme schont und besser die Geschwindigkeit regulieren kann.
Auch die Aussage mit den schweren Gewichten bei grossem Strom teile ich uneingeschränkt (die Strömung wechselt teilweise binnen 1 Stunde nicht nur die Richtung, sondern auch erheblich die Stärke)
*@seaman*
Ja ich finde auch, das Du deine Hausaufgaben gemacht hast und finde es gut, das Du den Kameraden die Zeichen erklärt hast.Wenn man sich die Kardinalzeichen einmal aufmalt mit den dazugehörigen Himmelsrichtungen, kann man sich an Hand der "Spitzen" sich gut einprägen, wohin man ausweichen muss.
*@z@nder*
wann fahrt Ihr denn im Oktober ? Wir sind wieder vom 09.Oktober an für eine Woche oben mit unserem Boot "Kampfmakrele". Da wir aus Oberhausen sind, sind wir ja fast Nachbarn. Boot von IBI ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Entscheidung, auch ich hole mir stets von Nikolai und Thomas die ersten guten Tipps und auch Jens Pedersen der Hafenmeister versucht stets zu helfen.
*@TeichgrafOB*
Bin ganz erstaunt  einen Oberhausener (NRW ? )Boardie auf meiner (unserer ) Insel übersehen zu haben.Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust auf einen Klönschnack. Bin unter mratsch@arcor.de eigentlich täglich erreichbar.

Allen Boardies viel Petri und den Bootsanglern immer eine Handvoll Wasser unter dem Kiel und bitte, biiiite lasst mir noch ein paar Leoparden für Oktober im grossen Tümpel damit ich nicht nur den Algenteppich mähen muss.|wavey:


----------



## TeichgrafOB (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal für die, die gerade vor Ort sind - oder die die demnächst fahren:
> 
> 1. Driftsack besorgen - zur Not geht auch eine IKEA-Tüte!!
> 
> verhindert das zu schnelle Treiben!!!!



Ich weiß nicht ob ich es linken darf aber hier mal das beste Modell der Welt:
http://profiblinker.com/profi-blink...-drift-stop-treibanker-farbe-c-645_38_43.html

Und für den Preis und die "Arschgeile Wirkung" von dem Teil würde ich mir die "IKEA Tüten Aktion" echt ersparen..  wär mir echt zu peinlich

Grüße


----------



## Zanderman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es linken darf aber hier mal das beste Modell der Welt:
> http://profiblinker.com/profi-blink...-drift-stop-treibanker-farbe-c-645_38_43.html
> 
> Und für den Preis und die "Arschgeile Wirkung" von dem Teil würde ich mir die "IKEA Tüten Aktion" echt ersparen..  wär mir echt zu peinlich
> ...



*@TeichgrafOB*
Superteile. Sind natürlich viel besser als mein altes Teil, das nur wie ein Trichter aussieht, dessen schmales Ende eine bis auf 0 cm regulierbare Öffnung ist (dann natürlich entsprechend schwer gegen die Strömung einzuholen ist ). Hat aber vor etlichen Jahren nur etwa 25 € gekostet und schon etlichen Dorschen die Möglichkeit gegeben, trotz Strömung noch an Bord zu kommen.
Nu bin ich natürlich hin und weg und werde wohl das Sparschwein der Kinder für Nr. 6 plündern müssen.:k:k
Aber  man muss eben auch Prioritäten setzen.Für den 1x im Jahr Bootsangler der innerhalb seiner einen Bootswoche vielleicht 2 strömungsbestimmte Tage hat reicht ja evt. auch die 3 € IKEA Tüte mit etwas mässigerem Ergebnis, bevor man 65 -85 Teuros incl. Versand ausgibt, da hört die Peinlichkeit schon mal auf.---Nix gegen Qualität, aber die Relation sollte schon stimmen,ich fahre bei jeder Gelegenheit nach LL auch wenn dies vielleicht nur 2 x in diesem Jahr für je 2Wochen bedeutet, und gebe relativ viel Geld für mein einziges Hobby aus, andere sparen das ganze Jahr für 1x eine Woche und nehmen die IKEA-Tüte mit. -Finde ich unter dem Strich absolut nicht peinlich, sondern erfinderisch und dem Motto entsprechend:"Aus ******** Gold machen" - oder- "Er wusste sich keinen Rat, da nahm er Draht".Erfindungsreichtum - experimentieren-ungewöhnliches probieren,wenn andere aufgeben-nicht neben den anderen angeln-Variationen statt Monotonie haben uns bis heute beim Angeln weitergebracht, also werden zumindest meine Söhne und ich noch ein wenig weiter probieren, und wir sind für jeden Tip dankbar und versuchen ihn zu verfeinern, nicht weil wir bei Thomas an der Waage geknipst werden wollen, sondern weil wir versuchen gut zu angeln mit entsprechenden Ergebnissen.Daher ist es uns auch relativ egal, wieviel Fisch wir an dem Tag X mitgenommen haben,solange nicht die komplette Nachbarschaft dicke Dorsche einsackt und wir im Kindergarten spielen, dann muss man natürlich einiges ändern...


----------



## TeichgrafOB (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Hab Größe 4 und das Teil reicht völlig aus für alles was beispielsweise der IBI bei sich stehen hat an Booten.
Ausgelegt an 3-5 Metern Seil und gut is..
Freu mich schon voll, in ca. 27 Stunden sitz ich im Auto und fahre in 2 wunderschöne Wochen Angelurlaub! 
Haben ein Tolles Boot eine tolle Truppe und jede Menge Köder! Was kann da noch schief gehen?  :vik:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab Größe 4 und das Teil reicht völlig aus für alles was beispielsweise der IBI bei sich stehen hat an Booten.
> Ausgelegt an 3-5 Metern Seil und gut is..
> Freu mich schon voll, in ca. 27 Stunden sitz ich im Auto und fahre in 2 wunderschöne Wochen Angelurlaub!
> Haben ein Tolles Boot eine tolle Truppe und jede Menge Köder! Was kann da noch schief gehen?  :vik:





ich will mit!!!! Kein Arbeitsplatz kann so schön sein...


----------



## Boedchen (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ich will mit!!!! Kein Arbeitsplatz kann so schön sein...



Nimm mich auf dem weg mit
Habe noch nie mit einem Driftsack geangelt ( es sei denn jemand titulierte mich so  ) würde es sicherlich mal ausprobiren.
Meine nächste Tour nach good old LL ist leider erst ende Okt.

Achja, Dasa , schau zu das du wieder fitt wirst und lass dich nen bissl pflegen 

Für alle anderen: Dickes petri und last was drinn


----------



## Z@nder (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Zandermann

Wir werden auch am 09.10 dort sein. Vor Ort können wir gerne Informationen austauschen. In Sachen Angeln bist du Sicherlich ein alter Hasem, kannst uns dort bestimmt gute tipps geben.


----------



## tomytulpe (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich nehme in norge immer driftsack und ich möchte es nicht merhr missen


----------



## TeichgrafOB (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soo...
meine letzte Meldung..
in exact 4h45m geht es los gen Langeland
Ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett denn morgen um die Uhrzeit bin ich auf Belt und fange Fische!  :vik:
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe schicke ich ein Update raus was sich so tut aber ich bin guter Dinge!
Für alle die nach mir kommen:
Es tut mir sehr Leid aber der Belt ist leider leer..
#6
Grüße aus (noch) OB


----------



## Boedchen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen , 
Teichgraf , lass was drinn , dürfte zwar nicht mehr all zu viel sein nachdem was man hier so liest 
Nen Petri bekommste trotz allem mit |wavey:


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,|wavey:

von mir auch dickes Petri an alle Langelandfahrer!!!

Ich werde im September noch mal angreifen!!

Dann sollte die große Hitze mal durch sein!!

Freue mich auf kommende Bilder und Berichte von Euch!!


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej KielerSprotte85, lass mal was von dir hören bevor du hoch fährst. Wenn bei mir alles klappt, bin ich den ganzen September auf LL.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe |wavey:

ja auf jeden Fall meld ich mich. Bei wird es wahrscheinlich wieder nur für 3-4 Tage reichen, aber hauptsache aufm Wasser und Fisch in der Kiste!!:vik:

Werd morgen mal von Kappeln aus raus auf die Ostsee und mal Dorschfliegen ausprobieren.


----------



## Zanderman (1. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab, Größe 4 und das Teil reicht völlig aus für alles was beispielsweise der IBI bei sich stehen hat an Booten.
> Ausgelegt an 3-5 Metern Seil und gut is..
> Freu mich schon voll, in ca. 27 Stunden sitz ich im Auto und fahre in 2 wunderschöne Wochen Angelurlaub!
> Haben ein Tolles Boot eine tolle Truppe und jede Menge Köder! Was kann da noch schief gehen?  :vik:


Hallo TeichgrafOB,
viel Petri wünsche ich Dir.-Ich möchte nicht klug********n zum Thema Driftsack. Der Driftsack Nr. 4 ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, aber bei der Seillänge sollte man einiges berücksichtigen:1)Driftsack und Boot sollten eigentlich *beide* immer entweder auf dem Wellenkamm oder im -Tal sein, und nicht unterschiedlich.2)Ist der Driftsack relativ gross und das Boot recht klein kann es eine sehr unangenehme Überraschung geben bei zu geringem Abstand.3) Faustregel sagt 3-4 Bootslängen sollte die Seillänge betragen.-

Es macht natürlich auch noch was aus, ob es nur viel Strom oder Strom plus Welle gibt, aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber 5 m Leine mehr geben.

Und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel und schöne Leoparden wünsche ich Euch#h


----------



## Zanderman (1. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab Größe 4 und das Teil reicht völlig aus für alles was beispielsweise der IBI bei sich stehen hat an Booten.
> Ausgelegt an 3-5 Metern Seil und gut is..
> Freu mich schon voll, in ca. 27 Stunden sitz ich im Auto und fahre in 2 wunderschöne Wochen Angelurlaub!
> Haben ein Tolles Boot eine tolle Truppe und jede Menge Köder! Was kann da noch schief gehen?  :vik:





Z@nder schrieb:


> @ Zandermann
> 
> Wir werden auch am 09.10 dort sein. Vor Ort können wir gerne Informationen austauschen. In Sachen Angeln bist du Sicherlich ein alter Hasem, kannst uns dort bestimmt gute tipps geben.



*@Z@nder*
ist recht.Denke mal das die Kampfmakrele gegen 13°° im Wasser ist,wenn´s so klappt wie sonst.-Werdet uns schon finden.
Bis denne#h


----------



## Boedchen (2. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin zusammen ,
da ist man mal nen wo. end auf Makros erfolgreich und freut sich und denkt:
Booohh wenn wir so geil fangen werden die das wohl überall, und watt iss? Ich dachte ich werde hier überflutet mit Bildern .
Na Zeigt her eure LL fänge


----------



## Tomgala (2. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, nun ja...nachdem wir im letzten Jahr im August nicht eben die Erfolgreichsten waren, wollten wir ja gar nich mehr hin auffe olle Insel.
Entweder ist Wind oder Strömung oder wir zu blöd..lool.
Nun, was soll ich sagen...sch...Fieber...vom 11. bis 17 Sept wieder vor Ort. Wenns auch mit den Fischen nicht klappt, Boot fahren is doch auch geil , oder ?


----------



## Multe (2. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Tomgala, der  August 2009 war einer der BESTEN  überhaupt. So viele  große Dorsche ( bis 124cm) wurden doch schon lange nicht mehr gefangen.
Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, in diesem Jahr wird das bei dir schon was werden.
wenn alles klappt bin ich in der selben Zeit auf LL und dann wird das schon was. 
Natürlich müssen Strömung und Wind auf unserer Seite sein.
Ich werde dir auch eine DVD  - _*Sommerdorsche 2009 *_- überlassen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Heringsfresser (2. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

|supergri

jo bootfahren is geilo.

aber bootfahren & angeln & fangen geht ersma richtig sahnig ab :m

mach dir mal wegen euerm 2. trip keinen großen kopf. wind und strömung sind an manchen tagen echt eklig im belt, aber wenn du die hier geposteten tipps zu herzen nimmst, wirste auch was fangen. ansonsten mal im örtlichen angelladen nach wettermäßigen angeltipps fragen. plätze, gewichte, methoden usw... die wollen natürlich auch verkaufen, aber nicht nur.

wie ich mir das vorstelle: nich nur aufs boot konzentrieren. wenns nich geht dann gehts nich. dafür hast du noch XX km küstenlinie, wo du spinnfischen oder brandungsangeln kannst an verwehten tagen. und wenns mal gar nich läuft halt in der hütte #g... aber nächsten tag restaklkohol beim boot fahren beachten.

reinhauen und petri heil!!


----------



## Boedchen (3. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen ,

@Multe , für die DVD binn ich auch zu haben ^^

Für alle anderen : Nie aufgeben , für eine Meerforelle sagt mann im schnitt 10000 wurf für einen Fisch , seit froh wenns "nur" 5 driften werden |kopfkrat

In dem Sinne allen Dicke Fische :vik:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zitat: und wenns mal gar nich läuft halt in der hütte #g... aber nächsten tag restaklkohol beim boot fahren beachten.

Restalkohol??? Erinnert mich an unseren Käpt`n beim Sportbootführerschein. Es war gerade Sommerloch, und in der Presse stand: "Bald 0 Promille im Hamburger Hafen!"

Darauf unser Käpt`n: "Null Promille? Dann fährt im Hamburger Hafen kein Schiff mehr!"


Nun trinke ich ja nie! Oder nur selten....und wenn, dann nicht gerade wenig - dafür aber oft! Nur....betrunken werde ich nie mehr sein!! Außer trunken vor Freude...


----------



## Multe (3. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej TeichgrafOB,ich hoffe, die großen Dorsche mögen deinen Köder.
Mein Kumpel ist auch seit Samstag in Spodsbjerg und der hatte gleich einen Dorsch von 97 und einen von 93cm. Ein guter Anfang.

@Boedchen
Die DVD gibt es nur bei den Meerestagen oder beim Sommerservice von IBI.
Da wird jeden Tag eine unter allen Teilnehmern verlost.


----------



## Tomgala (4. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach ja, dann wird ja alles gut.
Fahren nun schon zum 3. Mal nach LL. 
Erstes Mal am roten Turm ganz erfolgreich gewesen und im letzten Jahr vor lauter Strömung nicht an den Grund gekommen. 
Ach...egal..is ja Urlaub und ich bin reif dafür. Hauptsache GPS anwerfen, Boot austrimmen und in Ruhe ein paar Gufis am Grund der Ostsee taumeln lassen.
Bierchen zischen am Abend inklusive....
@ Multe...die DVD würde mich schon interessieren...


----------



## Michael Horn (4. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe,

in welcher Tiefe stehn die Fische?

Ich bin ab kommenden Samstag auf LL. Mit der Familie in Bukkemose und dort  Boot slippen und raus zum roten Turm. 

Wetter/Wind soll ja laut vorhersage sehr gut werden. Wolln wir doch mal hoffen, dass wir der Vorhersage Glauben schenken können.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (4. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die großen Dorsche werden im Moment bei einer Tiefe um die 30 m gefangen.
Alle auf Bleikopf mit Gummi.
Läuft aber nur um Spodsbjerg, da hier das Wasser halt recht tief ist.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Z@nder (4. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier ein interssanter Link zum Thema Angelnauf Dorsch mit Bleikopf und Gummifisch.

http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/cus..._Mit_schweren_Köpfen_auf_Dorsch_<_02.05>.html


----------



## Multe (4. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ist ein sehr schöner Bericht von Tobias. Leider habe ich auf einem Bild einen Köder gesehen, den es schon lange nicht mehr im Handel gibt. Erfunden und hergestellt in der Köderschmiede von Günter Wundrach ( Fa. ASZ ).
Er hat sehr viel für den Hochseebereich etwickelt, wie auf dem Bild das legendäre Columbus - Ei. 
Auch sehr viele andere hervorragende Produkte, wie der Rhapsodie - Pilker und div. Schleppbleie,  kamen aus seiner Werkstatt.
Ich habe auch noch etliche seiner fängigen Produkte bei meinem Gerät. Setze sich aber kaum noch ein, weil ich sie nicht verlieren möchte, denn es führt leider niemand mehr seine Produktion weiter.
Günter ist leider  vor 5 Jahren viel zu früh verstorben. Aber man sieht, das seine Produkte noch heute gefischt werden.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So in 16 Stunden gehts los.:vik:Werde euch dann unterrichten was oben los war|bla:
MFG Oli


----------



## Michael Horn (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

auch bei mir laufen die letzten Vorbereitungen. Heute Nacht gegen 02.00 Uhr gehts ab in Richtung Norden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## marcibet (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Er hat sehr viel für den Hochseebereich etwickelt, wie auf dem Bild das legendäre Columbus - Ei.



Das Kolumbus-Ei kriegt man ja noch in der angler-oase.


----------



## Multe (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej marcibet, das sind aber alles Nachbauten. Das Original hatte viel bessere Haken und eine 6-fache Lackierung. Auch die knallig leuchtenden Farben und der 2- Komponeten Klarlack war da ganz anders. Halt Qualität.
Alles andere sind nur billige Kopien.
Gruß Multe


----------



## marcibet (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ah okay das wusste ich nicht, ich dachte das sind originale


----------



## Michael Horn (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich abmelden. In 5 Stunden gehts los in Richtung LL. Melde mich mit einem ausführlichen Bericht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (6. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na , dann haut mal rein.
Läuft im Moment wirklich SUPER !!!!!
Siehe hier www.angelcentrum.dk   --Fisch der Woche --- vom 5.8.2010
wünsche euch auch so einen gute Fang. 
Oder knackt doch mal die 20kg. Grenze.
Gruß Multe


----------



## marcibet (9. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kann man so große dorsche wie auf den bildern der fang der woche 5.8. eig. noch essen (und sie schmecken dabei noch gut)? -_-


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

essen ja - Geschmacklich sind sie nicht mehr 1.Wahl


----------



## Boedchen (9. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na aber hallo  Die schmecken NATÜRLICH noch supi 
Sind ja keine Karpfen ^^ nur halt finger weg zur leichzeit , da verstehe ich die meisten nicht die da welche mitnehmen.

Achja, moin moin erst einmal


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

Ich halte mich ja schon seit Jahren von den großen Dorschen fern - nicht nur zur Laichzeit - aber da gewollt!!!! Brüll


----------



## Boedchen (9. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Ich halte mich ja schon seit Jahren von den großen Dorschen fern - nicht nur zur Laichzeit - aber da gewollt!!!! Brüll



Ja , das kenn ich zur genüge ^^ Ab und zu hab ich ja schon gesagt wenn wir so am "Dümpeln" sind , wir sollten eigentlich ne "Grüne" flagge hissen ^^ Vonwegen wir machen nur pause und angeln eigentlich garnicht )))


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wir hatten mal eine Totenkopf-Flagge.....aber statt Gebeine unter dem Kopf sollte ich Möhrchen setzen|supergri


----------



## Boedchen (10. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> wir hatten mal eine Totenkopf-Flagge.....aber statt Gebeine unter dem Kopf sollte ich Möhrchen setzen|supergri



Guten morgen 
Ja habe den Hintergrund für meine Schon grün gefäbt mit nem Pinken Totenkopf. Früher einmal waren da auch nur "normale" Möwen unterwegs, seit wir Angeln heissen die Lachmöwen ^^


----------



## marcibet (10. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

aaaaaaaaw noch 11 Tage - wehe das Wetter ist nicht gut!!!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich könnte so schön Ende Oktober nochmal meine Peitsche in den Belt halten....muss mal meinen Kumpel heiss machen!


----------



## Boedchen (10. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ich könnte so schön Ende Oktober nochmal meine Peitsche in den Belt halten....muss mal meinen Kumpel heiss machen!



Na Angebot steht noch ))


----------



## marcibet (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

awww die wettervorhersage für meine langelandwoche ist schlecht :'(


----------



## Fleiginho (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



marcibet schrieb:


> awww die wettervorhersage für meine langelandwoche ist schlecht :'(




Bis du in 9 Tagen los fährst hat sich der Wetterbericht noch 18 mal geändert. Ich weiß ich gucke auch schon immer gefühlte 3 Wochen bevor es los geht nach den Trends. Hoffen und Bangen liegen da immer ganz dicht beieinander. 

Bei mir geht es im Oktober los. Lässt der Wind keine Bootsfahrt zu geht es ab auf Ostseesilber. Irgendwo findet man immer nen Platz wo es gut zu angeln ist. Im August ist das natürlich so ne Sache mit den Meerforellen... Aber ich denke du wirst auch ein paar Tage mit gutem Wind haben. Regen ist ja total egal.


----------



## sitzangler (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die letzten zwei Jahre wahr im August schlimmerer Wind als im Oktober.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na Danke - mir die Woche im Oktober2009 gereicht - nur 2Tage Bootsfischen....


----------



## marcibet (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ab 7 bft kann man nicht mehr vernünftig raus, oder? oder sinds schon 6  ich verlange gefälligst von dem wetter dass wir von 21.8. - 28.8. 6 mal mit dem boot rausfahren können! >.< sonst zahlt sich ja die wochenmieter des limbo 650 nicht aus T_T


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja, Männer!
Deshalb miete ich immer vor Ort 2 für 3 (d.h. 2 Tage zahlen, 3 fahren)
Wenn dann der Wind bläst habe ich wenigstens Nickolay nicht den Kahn bezahlt
Er hat so viele Boote, daß eine Miete vor Ort kein Problem darstellt!
Hatte früher auch 2 Wochen bezahlt und manchmal effektiv 4 o. 5 Tage Ausfahrt gehabt!
Also lieber vor Ort reagieren!#6

Ach ja übrigends für die Hochlandtiroler : Ab ner strammen 4-5 von Nord oder Ost fährst Du in Spodsbjerg nicht mehr raus. Sonst landet Ihr in den dänischen Nachrichten ,

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Boedchen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hmm.. wir haben für ende Okt. 3 Boote gemietet.
Und DA HAT NIX ZU WEHEN ^^
Wenn doch hab IHR es nicht gegönnt ^^ ( SCHERZ)
Ich denke es giebt keine Faustregel. Entweder es windet oder nicht , egal wann


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

also - ich zahle für die Nutzung des MSDAG eine Nutzungsgebühr von 50Euro/Woche!

MSDAG = Mobiles Schwimmendes Dorsch Annäherungs Gerät

früher wenn wir über IBI (Nikolai`s Vorgänger - Name gerade entfallen - oder war es Jörgen Due???) ein Boot gebucht haben - gab es immer eine "Schlechtwettererstattung"


und ja - Dorsch-Tom - bei 4-5 aus Nord-Ost sind schon einige in die dänischen Nachrichten gekommen. Und nicht nur die "ichpilkbeijedemWetterimstehen-Angler"!!


----------



## Boedchen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und ja - Dorsch-Tom - bei 4-5 aus Nord-Ost sind schon einige in die dänischen Nachrichten gekommen. Und nicht nur die "ichpilkbeijedemWetterimstehen-Angler"!!



Ähm hiessen die nicht "Ichkannimmerimstehenpinkelndennichbinneinmann" Angler???
Die mit der Wathose ???


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Watt? Ach - Du meinst Wathose! Jo + Parker (schön saugfähig) und als Sitzkissen dieses nutzlose wie heißt das Ding gleich noch....Schwimmweste - richtig!

Einmal über Bord...wird natürlich versucht die Angel fest zu halten.....Ende vom Lied:

an der Wasseroberfläche eine dümpelnde Wathose (mit Inhalt)


----------



## Multe (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dasa, ja der Vorgänger war Jørgen Due.
Den hatte ich gerade eben an der Strippe.
Aber Nikolaj lässt bei solch schlechten Bedingungen doch auch mit sich reden.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Männers!
Wollte mich hier nur auch mal zu Wort melden, da wir dieses Jahr nach 4 Jahren LL-Ruhe auch wieder einmal dorthin wollen *freu*freu*
Watt für ne Hose?:q
Wir starten von Bukkemose aus, ich hoffe, Haus&Boot hat die Slippe noch in Betrieb.....
Wir hatten uns mal so überlegt, anstelle über Odense/Fynen nach LL zu fahren, uns den langen Weg obenrum zu sparen und stattdessen über Fynshavn mit der Fähre nach Fynen rüber zu setzen. Lohnt sich das zeitmäßig? Und was kostet das? Ich hab da was von 300DKK gelesen......
Ich freu mich wie Bolle, ein paar Tage LL und schön angeln. Ich hoffe, die Dorsche stehen im Herbst wieder schön flach. Gibt nichts schöneres, als die Leoparden im flachen an der feinen Rute zu haben!!!
Platte werden wir einen Tag zu 99% auch machen;-)
Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Sohn mit seiner Tagesausbeute (3h ein bißchen angeln)....


----------



## knutemann (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns mal so überlegt, anstelle über Odense/Fynen nach LL zu fahren, uns den langen Weg obenrum zu sparen und stattdessen über Fynshavn mit der Fähre nach Fynen rüber zu setzen. Lohnt sich das zeitmäßig? Und was kostet das? Ich hab da was von 300DKK gelesen......


Haben wir uns dieses Jahr auch aus den genannten Grund gegönnt.Du fährst absolut entspannt ca. 50 min durch das südfünische Meer. Dann ca. ganz locker noch ca. 60 min bis LL. Kosten waren 76 Teuronen (od. 78|kopfkrat) für Hin- und Rückfahrt aber für den  Entspannungsfaktor war das unbezahlbar. #6
Wir machen das nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder:l


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



knutemann schrieb:


> Haben wir uns dieses Jahr auch aus den genannten Grund gegönnt.Du fährst absolut entspannt ca. 50 min durch das südfünische Meer. Dann ca. ganz locker noch ca. 60 min bis LL. Kosten waren 76 Teuronen (od. 78|kopfkrat) für Hin- und Rückfahrt aber für den Entspannungsfaktor war das unbezahlbar. #6
> Wir machen das nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder:l


Mit oder ohne Anhänger? Wir werden mein Boot mitnehmen, sprich wir fahren mit Anhänger......
knapp 80€ ist aber auch nicht gerade wenig


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind dieses Jahr im Mai mit der Fähre gefahren! Fort Transit mit Boot im schlepp! Für unsere ca 12m haben wir für hin und zurück 88 Euro bezahlt. Da es durch 3 ging war uns das für die gesparten KM und ne Stunde ausruhen sehr willkommen! Wie die Preise in der Saison sind weiss ich net. Wir haben auch vorher gebucht,d.h. wir mussten eine Stunde vor Abfahrt die Tickets kaufen,ansonsten verfällt die Reservierung! Aber gut das wir es gemacht haben! Es muss wohl ein Mecedes SL treffen irgendwo dort gewesen sein. Nicht weniger wie 21 Mercedes SL standen an der Fähre und diese war am Ende auch voll. Wir fahren nächstes Jahr wieder rauf! Und dann wieder mit der Fähre!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## knutemann (12. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Andreas
Schau mal hier http://www.alstrafikken.dk/Priser-standard-2010/371we.aspx?_m=3
also zahlst du für das Gespann 84 Teuronen und zu dieser Jahreszeit brauchst du garantiert nicht vorbuchen. Wir waren jedesmal 1 bzw. 2 Std. vor der gebuchten Abfahrt da (Sommerferienzeit)  und hatten keine Problem mitzufahren.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Dasa, ja der Vorgänger war Jørgen Due.
> Den hatte ich gerade eben an der Strippe.
> Aber Nikolaj lässt bei solch schlechten Bedingungen doch auch mit sich reden.


 

Ich hoffe es geht Jørgen gut!? Mein Name würde ihm sicher nichts sagen, aber wenn er mich sehen würde, täte er sich bestimmt erinnern. Auch wenn es schon ein paar hundert Jahre zurück liegt. Schon komisch, wenn man mal zurück schaut - der erste Boots (und Haus) Vermieter den ich kennenlernte war Erling Olsen - ein Schwede, der nach Langeland ausgewandert war. Leider fing er an zu spielen und verlor erst alles - und dann hat ihm ein Saufkumpan (so hieß es) mit seinen Jagdgewehr erschossen - und so verlor er dann das Leben.

Auch wollte ich nichts schlechtes über Nikolaj sagen - im Gegenteil - er ist freundlich, hilfsbereit und kompetent. Nur habe ich bei ihm erst 2x gemietet - denn meistens nehme ich ja unser MSDAG mit....


----------



## Multe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dasa, ja Jørgen geht es sehr gut. Ab Oktober geht er wieder mit seiner Frau für etliche Wochen nach Südfrankreich und lässt es sich dort gutgehen.
Als Erling erschossen wurde, war ich gerade einen Tag vorher bei seinem Nachbar. Das war natürlich DAS Gespräch auf LL.
So wie er war, konnte es ja kein gutes Ende geben.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Dasa, ja Jørgen geht es sehr gut. Ab Oktober geht er wieder mit seiner Frau für etliche Wochen nach Südfrankreich und lässt es sich dort gutgehen.
> Als Erling erschossen wurde, war ich gerade einen Tag vorher bei seinem Nachbar. Das war natürlich DAS Gespräch auf LL.
> So wie er war, konnte es ja kein gutes Ende geben.


 

Moin Multe - schon witzig - ich hatte mit Erling vereinbart, das ich für ne Buddel mir ein Boot am Strand nehme (Außenborder wollte ich mitbringen). Als ich an der Fähre in Kiel stand, wollte ich ihn nochmal anrufen - hatte mich verwählt und landete beim Hafenmeister von Bagenkop, der mir sagte:

Erling hat gestern ALLES verspielt


----------



## Multe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja und sein Schäferhund musste leider auch dran glauben.

Langeland kannte zu dieser Zeit kaum jemand, aber Erling Olsen kannte jeder.
Schon deswegen, weil bei ihm beim Essen die Hühner auf dem Tisch rumliefen.
Erling hat Langeland bei den Anglern eigentlich erst richtig beliebt gemacht.

Nun aber zu einem anderen Thema.
Diese Woche wurden vor Spodsbjerg ja richtig gute Dorsche bis 1,02m gefangen.Auch Plattfische, 30 Stück in 2Std. lies auch von sich hören.
Wollen wir hoffen, das es so noch einige Zeit läuft.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Unter Als-Traffiken steht ja leider nur alles in Dänisch aber wenn ich richtig gelesen habe unterscheiden die bloß zwischen unter 6m und über 6m. Ü6m kosten halt 303DKK ab September....Na, eine Tour werden wir ev. machen....ist halt entspannter....
Ist wer zur der Zeit oben?


----------



## marcibet (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das steht auf deutsch auch da, musst du auf die startseite zurück, da kannst du umstellenm auf deutsc und dann gehst auf "preise" im menü, dann kriegst du die genau gleiche ansicht in deutsch |wavey:


----------



## knutemann (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.alstrafikken.dk/1we.aspx
#6


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre in der zweiten Oktoberwoche mit Z@ander und zwei weiteren Kollegen nach LL Spodsbjerg, da sind noch einige Fragen offen, hier eine davon, brauch man vor Spodsbjerg Pilker über 125g ?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin

@Ruhrgebietler

Ohne jetzt ablehnend auf Deine Frage wirken zu wollen....es gibt darüber sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die einen meinen ja - andere wie ich haben unter 100Gramm gar nichts mit. Lies doch mal in diesem Trööt meinen Bericht aus dem Juli! Weiterhin wäre vorher zu klären - habt Ihr einen Driftsack? Dann könnt Ihr leichter fischen!


----------



## marcibet (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

der allgemeine tenor hier ist so leicht wie möglich, meist 80g und klugerweise nen treibanker dazu.

wir werden allerdings alles probieren, von 70g bis 250g. falls dann mal wirklich ne stärkere strömung ist kannst du mit schwereren pilkern gut treiben lassen (vom boot weg), da schadets dann sicherlich nicht auch mal was schwereres dabei zu haben


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
danke für die Antworten, wir werden wohl einen Drifftsack einsetzen, jetzt brauch ich noch eine Antwort auf die Frage 
Floatinganzug ja oder nein.


----------



## marcibet (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

bei temperaturen um 15-20° wirst du dir wohl mit einem einteiler den arsch abschwitzen. solange das wasser nicht zu kalt ist halte ich einen floater für unnötig.schwimmweste, regenjacke, regenhose, gute schuhe und das passt.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So sind seit gestern wieder zurück (6 Pers) aus Langeland- Spodsberge.
Unsere Dorschfänge waren leider nicht so berauschend.
Wir sind fast den ganzen Belt abgefahren#d
Wir haben alles probiert Gummifisch, Dorschbomben Pilker in sämtlichen Farben und Gewichtsklassen,Naturköder.Wir haben uns treiben lassen von 8 Meter bis 20 bis 42 Meter über die Kanten, Schiffahrtsrinnen, Grüne Tonnen ,Gelbe Tonne Rote Tonnen.Leider ist es uns nicht gelungen einen guten Dorsch zu erwischen;+.
Teilweise hatten wir Driften vom 3 Meter pro Sekunde.
Wir hatten unzählige kleine und zu 6 auf 1 Woche 15 Dorsche zwischen 45-50cm.Zum Glück konnten wir gute Plattfische erbeuten sonst wäre es sehr frustrierend gewesen#d.Uns wurde erzählt das von einer Crew an einen Tag 8 Dorsche von über einen Meter erbeutet wurden.Keine Ahnung wo die Jungs diese gefangen haben.|kopfkrat
Ansonsten war es ein schöner Urlaub:Ich muß jedoch sagen das ich im August nicht mehr fahren werde da es wirklich keinen Spaß macht mit schweren Dorschbomben oder Pilkern in 25-40 Meter rumzupilken.Da bekommste Arme wie Popey.

Ich versuche es nächstes Jahr wieder im April bzw Mai wenn die Dorsche nicht so tief stehen,vielleicht haben wir da mehr Glück
Im diesen Sinne wünsche ich allen noch ein kräftiges Petri Heil die jetzt noch rauffahren.#6


----------



## Multe (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Heringsfetzen04, warum hast du denn die Angler nicht gefragt, mit was und wo sie die Fische gefangen haben.
Letzte Woche lief es richtig gut. Mit der Strömung hättest du bis Nachmittag warten müssen. Ab ca. 14Uhr war die Strömung ganz unten und ein gutes Angeln möglich.
Es sind wirklich sehr viele Dorsche , alle um einen Meter gefangen worden und fast alle mit Bleikopf und Gummi.
Gefangen wurden viele südlich von Spodsbjerg ca 2km hinter dem grünen Turm bei 25m.
Vom Bermuda kamen keine von den Großen.


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen, 

auch ich bin leider wieder zurück aus Langeland. Eine herrliche WOche mit sehr vielen Fische. Schreibe gerade einen ausführlichen Bericht. Kommt gleich in einem neuen Beitrag.

Gruß Michael


----------



## TeichgrafOB (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Bin wieder zurück
14 Tage Langeland
Es war geil
Wenn ich dazu komme berichte ich natürlich auch
Nur Fische haben wir euch keine mehr drin gelassen soviel sei gesagt  :m
Gruß


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 

mein Bericht ist fertig. Ihr finde diesen hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3039403&posted=1#post3039403

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## TeichgrafOB (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So.. hier mal ein kurzer Einblick in unsere ersten Tage in Langeland/Spodsbjerg.
Ich bin kein guter Schreiber also fasse ich mich kurz.
Bis wir Samstag mit der Anreise alles fertig hatten war keiner mehr in der Lage noch raus zu fahren also haben wir in aller Ruhe unser Gerät fertig gemacht und schon mal die Pilkereimer und Reelingtaschen und Rutenhalter aufs Boot gebracht und dann haben wir uns erst mal nen Berg Würmer gepümpelt.
Sonntag ging es dann in aller Früh raus. Haben unsere guten Plätze vom Vorjahr abgefischt und konnten auch direkt bei der ersten Drift die ersten guten Fische verbuchen. 
Insgesamt kann man für die 2 Wochen folgende Erfahrungen fest halten:
Morgens um halb 5 musste man raus gefahren sein um zu fangen und abends musste man bei dunkel werden wieder rein kommen das hat sich wegen der Strömungszeiten immer gut ausgewirkt. 
Plattfische gingen immer und auch immer sehr gut und Vormittags auf dem weg rein und Nachmittags auf dem weg raus waren sie immer einen kurzen Stop wert. Insgesamt haben wir ca. 200 maßige Platten gefangen, unser Maß lag bei mitnehmen ab 30. Wir hatten dazu an allen 4 Griffleisten im Boot mit Klebeband unser Maß für Plattfisch sowie Dorsch (43) abgeklebt.
Einzelköder wie Pilker oder Gummifisch waren an manchen Tagen der beste Köder, gerade auch für gute Dorsche, an manchen Tagen gingen sie aber auch ausschließlich auf Beifänger. Da wir das kannten von den Jahren zuvor hatten wir alle in den Taschen immer die entscheidenden Teile parat um reagieren zu können.
Wir brauchten einige Tage um die wirklich guten Stellen zu finden und hatten oft das Problem das die Stellen direkt zu geknallt wurden mit Netzen. Man sagt dem Fischer nach er habe 30 KM Netze und das hat er uns auch immer sehr gern bewiesen. An wirklich guten Stellen lagen mitunter 4-5 Netze in einer Reihe schön die Kante entlang. 
An dieser Stelle mal das größte Problem:
Die deutschen Angler ruinieren sich Ihren Ruf.
keine anderen Angler haben untermaßige Fische mit rein gebracht. Nur die deutschen Angler, und zwar auch noch solche untermaßigen, die hatten vll gerade mal 30 cm. Wenn man dann mal einen Blick in das Filetierhaus geworfen hat wurde einem Angst und Bange. Hunderte untermaßige Dorsche! Die Dänen und auch die Niederländer schüttelten nur den Kopf und wenn man mal gefragt hat warum die Fische alle so klein sind dann bekommt man zur Antwort:
Na es beissen ja keine großen und bevor ich gar keinen Fisch habe.. Wohl merklich wird einem das gesagt während man eine Wanne mit immer zwischen 20 und 35 gut maßigen von Bord trägt. So waren wir beinahe Täglich diejenigen die im Hafen rede und Antwort stehen mussten wie und wo man solche Fische fängt. Wir hatten in 2 Wochen mit 4 Anglern locker über 1000 Dorsche gefangen, wovon wir ca. 200 der Verwertung zuführten. Zurücksetzten war bei Tiefen um die 16-18 Meter nie ein Problem und gerade beim Fischen ohne Beifänger gibt es kaum mal nen gerissenen Dorsch. Wenn man sich dann die Montagen der anderen oder auch deren Angelplätze anschaut, wird einem einiges klar.
Wer mit Ködern für Makrelen und Heringen angelt der fängt auch nur Dorsche in dem Kaliber.
Ich schreib später mal noch ein bisschen


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Teichgraf,

ich muss Dir leider recht geben, dass es viele Angler gibt, welche sich wirklich nicht schämen und richtig kleine Nemos mitnehmen. 

Ich habe das auch live erlebt, als gerade ein Boot rein kam und ein Angler davon stolz seinen Fang präsentiert hat. Ich habe nur den Kopf geschüttelt und habe ihn gefragt, ob er denn nicht das Mindestmaß kennen würde. 

Er meinte dazu nur, dass es keine größeren geben würde. 

Ich kann das wirklich nicht glauben, dass es in diesem Jahr Leute gibt, welche sich über die Fänge im Belt beschweren. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Belt nur so von Dorschen verseucht. 

Jedem, der Untermaßige Fische entnimmt, sollte dafür bestraft werden..... aber richtig.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Chefonkel (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute, ich war mit meiner Familie vpr einigen Jahren (05 oder 06) mal auf langeland und wir habena uch von spodsbjerg aus geangelt. Nun habe ich ein eigenes Boot und würde wieder gerne mal von Langeland aus angeln. Meine Frage an euch: bis wann ist es realistisch, im Belt an gute Fische zu kommen? Wie sieht es mit der Herbstzeit aus, z.B. in den Herbstferien (erste Oktoberhälfte)? 

Gruß Arved


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

ich will mal so sagen......auf Dorsch kannst Du eigentlich ganzjährig fischen. Jedoch ist das Risiko im Herbst größer, dass Du starke Winde hast und eine Ausfahrt nicht möglich ist. Natürlich kannst Du aber auch Glück haben. Das gehört einfach ein bisschen dazu, wenn man einige Monate vorher bucht. 
Wenn Du unabhängig bist und kurzfristig fahren kannst, einfach mal auf die Wettervorhersage schauen, wobei man diesen auch nicht immer glauben kann.

Gruß


----------



## Chefonkel (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das Hört sich gut an! ich bin da auch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, da wir im VW-Bus schlafen können sind wir im Grunde komplett unabhängig (bis auf Kühlung). Falls sich mal ein langes Wochenende ergibt werde ich die Gelegenheit wohl spontan bei guter Wettervorhersage am Schopfe packen!


----------



## merlo (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> So.. hier mal ein kurzer Einblick in unsere ersten Tage in Langeland/Spodsbjerg.
> Ich bin kein guter Schreiber also fasse ich mich kurz.
> Bis wir Samstag mit der Anreise alles fertig hatten war keiner mehr in der Lage noch raus zu fahren also haben wir in aller Ruhe unser Gerät fertig gemacht und schon mal die Pilkereimer und Reelingtaschen und Rutenhalter aufs Boot gebracht und dann haben wir uns erst mal nen Berg Würmer gepümpelt.
> Sonntag ging es dann in aller Früh raus. Haben unsere guten Plätze vom Vorjahr abgefischt und konnten auch direkt bei der ersten Drift die ersten guten Fische verbuchen.
> ...


 
TeichgrafOB#6 was du betreffs den untermassigen Fischen geschrieben hast, trifft zu 100 o/o zu. Ich und mein Bekannter haben die gleichen Feststellungen gemacht. Ich gratuliere dir, dass du den Mut dazu gefunden hast, "die wahren Sünder an den Pranger zu stellen", BRAVO. Freundliche Grüsse MERLO


----------



## TeichgrafOB (15. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wozu brauch man den dabei Mut?
Wenn ich sowas sehe bekommen die entsprechenden Leute die entsprechenden Takte gesagt, und zwar auf Ruhrpottdeutsch, das verstehen alle! In der Zeit in der ich da war sind zu fast 100% (wir waren die einzig feststellbare Ausnahme) die deutschen Angler negativ aufgefallen. Ich kannte das von Spodsbjerg so das man auch mal die Ruten auf dem Boot lassen konnte Nachts, da ist es so ruhig, da klaut keiner. Und was passiert mitten in der Woche? Wir bekommen den Anker vom Boot runter geklaut. Nikolai hat vor der entsprechenden Nacht nur eine einzige Bootsgruppe gehabt die nach ner 3 Tage tour ihr Boot wieder abgaben..  Deutsche.. Zufälle gibts..  wer klaut schon wenn er noch Tagelang vor Ort ist ne..
Man muss sich also nicht wundern wenn wir demnächst nirgends mehr gern gesehen sind.


----------



## Tomgala (16. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Fähre von Fynshav nach Boijden kostet Auto mit 2 Leuten 34 Euro. Einfache Fahrt
Die Kilometer die gespart werden, statt über Kolding zu fahren sind etwa 90 Kilometer.
Die Überfahrt dauert ca 50 Minuten. Da man früher da sein muss bringt es keine Zeitersparnis. Auch ökonomisch ist es keine Bereicherung.
Ökologisch müsst Ihr selber beantworten, ich glaube auch eher kein Vorteil.
"Ferial" gesehen ist es aber wohl top, den Angler lieben ja bekanntlich Wasser und erholsam ist es auch.
Ich hoffe das bringt etwas Klarheit zum Thema der Anreise.
Grüße
Tomgala


----------



## marcibet (16. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wann wird es in Spodsjberg eigentlich dunkel - sprich wann muss ich mit dem Boot spätestens im Hafen sein? Belt, wir kommen :vik: klasse Berichte habt ihr da geschrieben!!


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen!!:vik:

Echt klasse Berichte von Euch!! Wird Zeit das es September wird, dann gehts für mich auch wieder paar Tage hoch!!

Das mit dem abschlachten von Kleindorsch gibt es leider nicht nur auf den Booten zu beobachten...#d

Als ich beim letzten mal oben war zum Brandungsangeln fanden wir zahlreiche filitierte Brandungsdorsche die max. 30 cm hatten.|uhoh:

Aber die Meldungen das Dorsche bis 1m gefangen werden, lassen mich ganz hippelig im Bürostuhl hin und her rutschen!!:q

Über Nikolaj kann ich im übrigern auch nur positives sagen. Er reagiert super schnell auf Mails, ist immer freundlich und um Tipps nicht verlegen!


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wie siehts denn dort eigendlich so mit slipanlagen aus ? 
wo gibts da welche ? danke ...


----------



## Michael Horn (16. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Jörg,

Slipanlagen gibt es auf der ganzen Insel. Ein sehr gute ist im Hafen von Spodsberg (Tageskarte 10 Euro). Weniger gut im Hafen Bagenkop. Ist mit Schranke und Automat, Schranke schließt automatisch nach ich glaube 5 Minuten. Da muss man mit dem Trailern schnell sein.
Für kleinere Boote bis max. 5 Meter in Bukemose Strand. Ist ne Private von Haus und Boot. Musst Du auch ne kleine Gebühr zahlen.

Ich meine das in Rudkopping, Ristinge und in Lohals auch Slipanlagen sind, sind aber zum Dorschfischen (außer vieleicht Lohals) eher uninsteressant.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.

Bin übrigens auch gerade dabei mir ein größeres Boot zuzulegen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Boedchen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vorab : Moin zusammen 



Michael Horn schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bin übrigens auch gerade dabei mir ein größeres Boot zuzulegen.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Fein fein , jemand der mal einläd zum "Leopardenjagen" :vik:

Was die Angler mit Lütten Dorschen angeht, ich hasse Menschen die meinen sich JEDEN Dorsch erkauft zu haben. Ich denke ein schönes Foto mit DEREN "Angelerfolg" wäre es wert hier mal seinen Platz zu finden. ABER , das es "nur" Deutsche sind kann ich absolut NICHT bestätigen. Nur sind auf die anzahl der Deutschen die von dort rausfahren sehr hoch. Und mal im ernst , ein "Foto" mit dem Fangerfolg UND ein kleiner Plausch: Wo kommt ihr her? seit ihr in einem verein? kann so etwas in zukunft wehnigstens ein wehnig mildern.

achja, schöne Berichte


----------



## Fleiginho (17. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was die Angler mit Lütten Dorschen angeht, ich hasse Menschen die meinen sich JEDEN Dorsch erkauft zu haben. Ich denke ein schönes Foto mit DEREN "Angelerfolg" wäre es wert hier mal seinen Platz zu finden. ABER , das es "nur" Deutsche sind kann ich absolut NICHT bestätigen. Nur sind auf die anzahl der Deutschen die von dort rausfahren sehr hoch. Und mal im ernst , ein "Foto" mit dem Fangerfolg UND ein kleiner Plausch: Wo kommt ihr her? seit ihr in einem verein? kann so etwas in zukunft wehnigstens ein wehnig mildern.

Stimmt. Letztes Jahr war ich zum Mefo Fischen am Klint. Da waren Brandungsangler aus unserm Nachbarland im Nordwesten. Da kam ein kleiner Dorsch nach dem andern unters Messer. Da waren einfach keine Dorsche in Ufernähe, die größer waren als 30 cm. Und die haben immer schön weiter gemacht... #d


----------



## marcibet (17. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

LAGE - 4 TAGE! :O

Ist sonst noch jemand hier von 21.8 - 28.8 in LL?? #c#h


----------



## Rounder (17. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin!

Möglicherweise bin ich vom 04.09.10 bis 15.09.10 auf LL.

Da ich alleine angle wäre ich nicht abgeneigt andere zu treffen.

Würde halt auch gerne mal mit nem Boot raus, nur alleine ist mir dass zu teuer und muss ich das auch nicht haben.

Also Brandung, MeFo oder Boot - in allem kein Profi - wer da ist und Lust hat sollte sich melden. 

Rounder


----------



## Boedchen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin @ all , 
Noch 2 Monate , dann gehts an den Fisch 
last was drinn ^^


----------



## tomytulpe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo rounder.ich bin vom 28.08 in spodsbjerk auf dem cämpingplatz.vieleicht sieht man sich mal am hafen.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Boardie Foxfisher und ich sind in der angesprochenen Zeit vor Ort (21.-28.08.), es geht also bald los:vik:
Was aktuelle Hotspots angeht kenn ich mich nur bedingt aus, zumal ich das letzte Mal vor vier Jahren im Herbst auf der Insel war. Da werden wir uns halt vor Ort ein paar Infos holen müssen denk ich, aber das klappt schon, hoffe ich|kopfkrat
@marcibet und TE: Wir werden mit einem Boot vom IBI von Spodsbjerg aus starten, ich denke mal da sehen wir den einen oder anderen von Euch, dann können wir uns ja dann mal austauschen.
Bis denn und allen die noch nach Langeland aufbrechen viel Petri Heil!#h


----------



## inrisse (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo habt ihr nicht eine DVD rausgebracht Go Langeland

super die DVD .

Gruß Ingolf


----------



## Multe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej inrisse, da hast du noch nicht die DVD - *Zeevissen in Denemarken* -gesehen.
Die ist mit voll mit guten Tipps, Zeichnungen über Montagen, was man beachten muss, wenn einem die dicken Pötte entgegekommen usw.
Auch die Fangplätze vom Kleinboot oder in der Brandung sind sehr gut beschrieben. 
Da findest du alles über Dorsch und Plattfischangeln.
Das ist nicht so ein Film wo nur Fische gezogen werden, sondern richtig gute Info.
Das ist einer der beste Angelfilme den ich seit langem gesehen habe.


----------



## Feuer35 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej inrisse, da hast du noch nicht die DVD - *Zeevissen in Denemarken* -gesehen.
> Die ist mit voll mit guten Tipps, Zeichnungen über Montagen, was man beachten muss, wenn einem die dicken Pötte entgegekommen usw.
> Auch die Fangplätze vom Kleinboot oder in der Brandung sind sehr gut beschrieben.
> Da findest du alles über Dorsch und Plattfischangeln.
> ...


  dem kann ich nur zustimmen und das geld was man ausgibt ist gut angelegt.#6


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo und Petri
habe ebend von der DVD  *Zeevissen in Denemarken* gelesen, wo kann man die bekommen. Bin mit Z@nder in der 2ten Okt.-Woche auf der Insel.Wir sind für jeden Tipp dankbar.#c


----------



## inrisse (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie kann ich die DVD bekommen.

  gruß Ingolf


----------



## Feuer35 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



inrisse schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die DVD bekommen.
> 
> gruß Ingolf


die kannst du bei www.scandic-mediagroup.nl bestellen


----------



## inrisse (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was heist denn Schmelz und was Schreibe ich dahin

  Gruß Ingolf


----------



## Multe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej inrisse, musst nur auf die Seite von scandic-mediagroup gehen und dann auf- _*Produkte*_- da findest du dann - *DVD bestellen*.


----------



## Feuer35 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej inrisse, musst nur auf die Seite von scandic-mediagroup gehen und dann auf- _*Produkte*_- da findest du dann - *DVD bestellen*.


  und nicht wundern kann manchmal lange dauern mit der lieferung.


----------



## Multe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das war aber der Paketdienst dran schuld.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (18. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@inrisse:Ja, die DVD "Go Langeland" ist von uns#h. Schön, dass sie Dir gefällt#6! Wird ja auch mal Zeit dass ich da jetzt wieder hinkomme, die vier Jahre Langelandentzug waren definitiv zu lang:q!


----------



## jannisO (20. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Rounder schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Möglicherweise bin ich vom 04.09.10 bis 15.09.10 auf LL.
> 
> ...




siehst du einen schwarzen Passat mit HZ-MS 12 sprich mich an #6
bin ab dem 4 September oben und fahre die ersten zwei Tage allein, da meine Freunde etwas spähter kommen.


----------



## Rounder (20. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



jannisO schrieb:


> siehst du einen schwarzen Passat mit HZ-MS 12 sprich mich an #6
> bin ab dem 4 September oben und fahre die ersten zwei Tage allein, da meine Freunde etwas spähter kommen.



Hi!

Würde mich sehr freuen dich zu treffen!
Wo wir unterkommen stellt sich dieses Wochenende raus.
Ich werde damit http://img266.*ih.us/img266/215/seiterechts.png (jetzt mit auffälligem weißen Topcase) oder mit einem schwarzen Citroen Brake mit auffälliger gelber Beschriftung und STD- Kennzeichen unterwegs sein.

Ich schreib dir ne PN, wenn du magst können wir ja mal telefonieren.

Viele Grüße
Rounder


----------



## jannisO (21. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Thomas,
an dem Auto erkennst du mich. denk dir einfach den Brautstrauß weg. hab leider gerade kein anderes Pic .
alles andere haben wir denk ich PM geklärt.
Mario #h


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen  #h,

gibt es noch keine neuen Berichte??

Bis wann vermietet Nikolaj eigentlich? Bis einschließlich Oktober?

Hoffentlich stehen die Dorsche bis Ende September schon wieder flacher...

Vielleicht kann dies jemand in den nächsten 3 Wochen bestätigen!!

Gruß von der Kieler Förde


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



jannisO schrieb:


> Thomas,
> an dem Auto erkennst du mich. denk dir einfach den Brautstrauß weg. hab leider gerade kein anderes Pic .
> alles andere haben wir denk ich PM geklärt.
> Mario #h


 

Wieso ist denn der Brautstrauß weg???? Ist doch äußerst dekorativ.....


----------



## Tomgala (23. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



jannisO schrieb:


> Thomas,
> an dem Auto erkennst du mich. denk dir einfach den Brautstrauß weg. hab leider gerade kein anderes Pic .
> alles andere haben wir denk ich PM geklärt.
> Mario #h


 


Ja genau...mach halt einen Neuen drauf !!! 
und immer schön giessen....#h


----------



## jannisO (24. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das war ja nicht meine Hochzeit dort. meine war ein Jahr spähter. den Strauß davon hab ich ja noch. er hängt im Keller, weil war künstlich. meine Frau kann ihn sich so jeder zeit ansehen


----------



## jannisO (24. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Guten morgen  #h,
> 
> gibt es noch keine neuen Berichte??
> 
> ...




Berichte, Berichte wo bleiben endlich die Berichte sind alle zu faul zum schreiben oder eher frustriert


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich muss das wohl selbst in die Hand nehmen!!!:q

Sofern sich das Wetter beruhigt (in Kiel is seid Tagen echt windig und nur Regen), werd ich am 03.09. mal fix auf die Insel paar Leos ziehen und von mir gibts nen Bericht und Bilder!!#6

Bis dahin zeigt her eure Leos!!!:vik:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Tomgala schrieb:


> Ja genau...mach halt einen Neuen drauf !!!
> und immer schön giessen....#h


 



aber wieso denn giessen?????


----------



## Michael Horn (26. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen, 

meine Frau hat es geschafft, mich kurzfristig zu einem LL Urlaub in den Herbstferien zu überzeugen. Sie hat nicht wirklich lange dazu gebraucht .

Fahren von 09. - 16.10 nach Bukkemose. Diesmal aber mit eigenem Boot.


----------



## Chefonkel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Willkommen im Club  Wir werden wohla uch in den Herbstferien nach Langeland fahren. Meine Frage: Wo bietet sich der Urlaub mit dem eigenen Boot an bzw. wo lässt sich gut Slippen (außer Spodsbjerg)? Wir wollen v.A. auf Dorsch, ggf. bei schlechterem Wetter unter Land auf Platten!


----------



## Michael Horn (26. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

wir slippen in Bukkemose. Sehr gute Rampe. Ist eine private Rampe von Haus und Boot. Wenn Du über Morten ein Haus buchst, dann kannst Du die Rampe kostenfrei nutzen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> meine Frau hat es geschafft, mich kurzfristig zu einem LL Urlaub in den Herbstferien zu überzeugen. Sie hat nicht wirklich lange dazu gebraucht .
> 
> Fahren von 09. - 16.10 nach Bukkemose. Diesmal aber mit eigenem Boot.


 


solch eine Frau ist GOLD wert!!!!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin an alle hier,
ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin .
ich wollte am dienstag mal nach langeland und wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiss ob ich mit meinen wohnmobil an die strände komme,oder dort auch schon alles mit balken zugehängt ist wie bei uns an den stränden.
da ich vom strand aus angeln möchte oder evtl. vom kajak wäre es für mich schon wichtig dort auch hinzu kommen,weil ein auto habe ich ja nicht dabei und ein bus fährt dort sicherlich nicht .
für antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar
mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Michael!
Dann werden wir uns ja vor Ort über den Weg laufen#h
In welchem Haus seid ihr? Wir sind in roe2 in Bukkemose.
Die Slippe ist frei, wenn man ein Haus gebucht hat? Ich mußte vor 3 Jahren für die Nutzung der Slippe 20€ abdrücken, da hatten wir auch ein Haus von Haus&Boot. Ich bin der Meinung, die Slippe ist nur dann frei, wenn man ein Boot gemietet hat.....


Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir slippen in Bukkemose. Sehr gute Rampe. Ist eine private Rampe von Haus und Boot. Wenn Du über Morten ein Haus buchst, dann kannst Du die Rampe kostenfrei nutzen.
> 
> Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

wir sind im Haus M7. 

Wie das mit dem eigenen Boot ist, kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen. Ich hatte im Sommer eins von Morton gemietet und da musste ich nichts bezahlen. 

Wie es jetzt im Spätjahr ist, wird man sehen. Aber so wie ich ihn einschätze verlangt er nichts. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Nichtsnutz, mit deinem Wohnmobil kannst du an sehr vielen Stränden auf LL direkt bis ans Wasser fahren. 
z.B. Gulstav , da ist ein sehr großer P Platz mit WC.
Vognsbjerg, da kannst du auch direkt bis ans Wasser fahren. 
Ristinge ( altes Hotel) ist auch ein sehr großer P - Platz aber du musst 100m laufen bis zum Wasser.
Ristinge Hale , großer P - Platz mit WC.
Bei allen Plätzen liegt jeweils ein sehr gutes Revier.
Alle Wege sind mit Womobil sehr gut befahrbar.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Nichtsnutz (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

danke für die antwort.das wird mir sehr weiterhelfen.
dann werde ich ab dienstag mal langeland unsicher machen.
kennt vielleicht noch jemand einen guten übernachtungsplatz muss nicht unbedingt ein 4 sterne campingplatz sein?
sorry für die doofen fragen,aber in meinen wohnmobilführern steht fast nichts über die insel.
mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Multe (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Nichtsnutz, in Spodsbjerg ist der -Langelandscamping- direkt am Hafen.
da gibt es auch noch 
http://faergegaarden.dk-camp.dk/default.asp?lanGuid=4


----------



## shorty 38 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, direkt am Hafen von Bagenkop ist auch ein Campigplatz, habe leider keine Internetadresse. Wirst Du aber über Google bestimmt finden. Ferner kannst Du an fast allen guten Stellen bis fast ans Wasser fahren, dort macht aber manchmal ein kleiner Fußmarsch noch den kleinen Unterschied aus. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Tomgala (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> aber wieso denn giessen?????


 
Ja, ne..das ist wahrscheinlich weil ich Gartenbauer bin. Da kennt man sowas wie Kunstblumen nicht.#q


----------



## Tomgala (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> solch eine Frau ist GOLD wert!!!!


 
Jawoll...habt Ihr noch eine übrig ??!! -lol-


----------



## inrisse (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich fahre morgen früh nach Langeland 14 Tage weis einer was zur zeit ab geht

Gruß Ingolf


----------



## Multe (27. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej inrisse, die letzten Tage konntest du alles wegen dem schlechten Wetter vergessen. Seit Heute kann man wieder raus. Aber nach so starken Strömung wie sie in den letzten Tagen war, dauert es in der Regel noch 1-2 Tage bis die Dorsche wieder in Beißlaune sind.
Da passt es also, wenn du jetzt nach LL fährst.
Davor wurden sehr viele Dorsche bis 11kg. gefangen.
Wünsche dir einen guten Fang.
Gruß Multe


----------



## inrisse (28. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für die info ein par werden wir wol schon fangen


  gruß Ingolf


----------



## Ines (28. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, hier mal schnell ein Kurzbericht von meinen Angelversuchen vom Segelboot auf der Fahrt durch den Langelandbelt:
2 Versuche: südlich von Spodsbjerg an der Ostkante: viel Kleindorsch. Dann noch mal auf den Rat von Thomas aus dem Angelshop in Spodsbjerg  nördlich des Bermuda-Dreiecks - dort, wo die Kutter von Onsbjerg aus hinfahren: ebenfalls viel Kleindorsch, in ca. 30m Tiefe. Im Flachen biss nichts. Wo die Großen stehen, habe ich nicht herausgefunden. Aber das war vor etwa drei Wochen, da kann sich ja mittlerweile schon wieder einiges geändert haben.


----------



## Nichtsnutz (28. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo ,danke für die tips#6.
ich freu mich schon.
bericht folgt dann.

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## shorty 38 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Driftsack!


----------



## Multe (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej shorty 38, bei über 4meilen Strom hilft auch kein Driftsack.
Gruß Multe


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

nur noch wenige Tage, dann geht es für mich und meine Familie auch endlich wieder los. Hoffe meine Frau gefällt es dort, so das ich sie und unseren Sohn künftig immer mit nehmen kann. für dieses jahr hab ich mir erstmalig auch einen Driftsack besorgt. Zugelegt hab ich mir den hier angesprochenen von Profiblinker.


----------



## marcibet (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, wir sind soeben von unseren 7 Tagen Langeland zurückgekommen.  Hier mal ein kleiner chronologischer Bericht - ich muss dazu sagen, wir waren das erste mal am Meer angeln und haben sicherlich viele Anfängerfehler gemacht, allerdings wars sehr lustig und auch eigentlich recht erfolgreich |wavey:

Samstag Anreise von Linz nach Spodsjberg (1350km) - geplant war Ankunft 15:00 im Ferienhaus, dann noch Bootsausfahrt. Angekommen sind wir um 23:00 - also 8 Stunden zu spät^^ Bei der Anfahrt ist uns ein Mallheur passiert, das dumme Navi hat uns über die Insel Aero geschickt - was 150EUR Extrakosten verursacht hat (eigentlich hatten wir Fähren deaktiviert) und uns einige Stunden gekostet hat. Gerade noch hatten wir die Fähre weg von Aero erreicht, sonst hätten wir dort übernachten müssen |bigeyes

Am ersten Tag (Sonntag) haben wir dann um 08:00 unsere Limbo699 von Nikolej bekommen - tolles Boot und ein wirklich toller Kerl. Bei Windstärke 5/6 von N/W sind wir dann zum gelben Turm aufgebrochen und konnten wenige maßige Dorsche überlisten. Sehr starke Strömung wo auch der Driftsack nicht wirklich viel genutzt hat. Am zweiten Tag hatten wir auch eher überdurchschnittlich viel Wind und wir mussten uns auch mit ca 5-6 >38er Dorschen zufrieden geben. Auch hier wieder eher viel Wellengang und zu viel Drift.

Am dritten Tag war morgens Ententeich angesagt und wir konnten insgesamt an dem Tag ca 60 Dorsche erangeln - wobei in etwa 25 davon maßig waren. Der größte war ein 75er, gefolgt von zwei 60ern - fast alle über 42.

Tag vier und Tag fünf waren zu windig, also haben wir uns am ersten Tag im Brandungsangeln versucht (in Illebolle) - definitiv nicht erfolgreich ^^ (kein Biss, mehr dazu unten). Am zweiten zu windigen Tag sind wir nach Odense zu dem Forellenteich gefahren und konnten zwei Stück 2,5kg Lachsforellen Landen (52cm!)- geniale Filets.

Am Tag sechs fuhren wir bei Windstärke 5/6 mit Böen bis 8 mit dem Boot aus dem Hafen raus und gleich wieder links in den ziemlich windgeschützten Bereich um dort auf Platte auszulegen. Das ist im vergleich zum Brandungsangeln ein Wahres Volksfest - im Minutentakt wurden sehr schöne Plattfische an Land geholt - nach dem uns die Würmer ausgegangen sind haben wir gestoppt.

Später am Tag 6 hat sich der Wind gelegt und wir konnten noch einige Leoparden erwischen, ein paar auch über 50cm.

Am Tag 7 waren dann noch 4 maßige Dorsche und 10 schöne Heringe im Kübel, dann haben wir uns ans packen gemacht. 1300 km wieder heim, diesmal mit der Fähre über Rostock - war angenehm.

Generelle Resumes und Unklarheiten:

- Drift: alle hier schreiben Pilker von 40-80g reichen aus - öh...??? wir sind mit unseren 200g Bomben bei Windstärke 5 bzw starker Strömung nicht mal ansatzweise gegen Grund gekommen, ich vermute wir hätten hier wohl eher 300-400g benötigt. Angelt ihr dann an solchen Tagen einfach nicht!???!? Ich muss sagen hier ist mir die eine Woche im Jahr zu schade, da versenke ich lieber 400g bevor ich blöd im Ferienhaus rumsitze ^.^

- Gerücht "ab Windstärke 4 kannst du nicht mehr raus" - bullshit, sry ^^ Das Boot hat eine Länge von 7 Meter, da wackelts halt ein bisschen, aber von nicht mehr rausfahren können ist da keine Rede - außer dass man eine Seekrankheit riskiert. Wenn man das schaukeln nicht verträgt dann eben nach dem Hafen links abbiegen und auf Platte gehen! Nicht angeln -> no thx!

- Driftsack: bringt bei weitem nicht so viel wie hier behauptet. Wir hatten den zweitgrößten von Profi Blinker mit, recht viel Unterschied war nicht zu merken

- Ankern: Kann man auf einer Sandbank ankern!? (Plattfisch) - wir habens nicht geschafft, der Anker ist schön der Sandbank entlang mitgeschliffen

- Betriebskosten: Wir hatten 100 EUR Strom/Öl-Kosten obwohl wir die Heizung genau an einem Tag eingeschaltet hatten. Abzocke? Oder wirklich so extreme Ressourcen-Preise in DK?

- Brandunsangeln: Entweder wir haben alles falsch gemacht was zum falschmachen war oder es funktioniert bei Wind nicht. Wir hatten beim Einholen immer gefühlte 10KG Seegras an der Montage ^^ Wie soll man da was fangen?

- Montagen Versenken: Wir haben sicher zu 5. in der Woche 20 Montagen versenkt. Ist dieser Wert normal?!^^ Großteils sogar ohne Drilling am Pilker t.t

Alles in allem konnten wir an 3,5 Tagen gut rausfahren und sind damit als unerfahrene Meeresangler eine 50l Kühlbox vollangeln. Der Belt scheint also gut gefüllt zu sein. Leider ist es uns nicht gelungen ein richtiges Monster zu landen - einen richtig Dicken hatten wir dran, ist aber leider ausgeschlitzt. Nikolej ist wohl der dufteste Kerl dem wir da oben begegnet sind, feriehuse-langeland ist uns nicht so positiv aufgefallen wie hier im Forum schon oft gelesen, wir waren hier eher entäuscht.

Ich denke nächstes mal gehts nach Irland, Norwegen oder Island - die gesamtkosten sind hier wohl auch nicht recht viel höher, wir haben irgendwie mehr Geld gebraucht als erwartet


----------



## Michael Horn (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da hattet Ihr wirklich Pech mit dem starken Wind, aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zu den gefangenen Fischen. 

Bestimmt waren in dieser Woche Gruppen da, die obwohl Ihr Euch als Anfänger zählt, weniger Fische hattet wir Ihr. 

Alles in allem kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, auch wenn die Kosten höher als erwaretet waren, dass ihr in Norwegen oder Island auch nur annähernd an die Kosten von Dänemark ran kommt. 

Ich war dieses Jahr bereits zweimal auf LL (im Oktober zum 3. Mal.) und habe niemals schwerer als 100 Gramm gefischt. Auch nicht in Tiefen bis 52 Meter. Es muss jedoch dazu gesagt werden, dass wir nie mehr als Windstärke 3-4 hatten. 

Es funktioniert 100%tig. Auch bei stärkerer Dirft und größeren Tiefen, auf den Grund zu kommen. Wir hatten Fische von 6-9,5 kg dabei. 

Nicolai ist ein ganz netter, das ist keine Frage und für jeden nur zu empfehlen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Driftsack!


 
Hi Shorty,

ich hoffe, dass wir uns im Oktober zu einem oder zwei Bierchen treffen können.

Gruß Michael


----------



## marcibet (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

aja was noch erwähnenswert war - wir sind beim heringsfang auf einen delfin gestoßen. war ne geile schau! sind die um  langeland oft zu sehen? was wenn man einen hakt?!


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin |wavey:

Das war zu 99% ein Schweinswal  Keine Bange, die sind zu pfiffig, als das man sie haken könnte :q


----------



## marcibet (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kann sein, wir haben hauptsächlich gesehen hat wie er zum atmen hochgekommen ist (also flosse heraussen und luft "gebrodelt")  - und er hat unseren heringsschwarm verjagt


----------



## Chefonkel (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Definitiv Schweinswal#6


----------



## Michael Horn (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Würde ich auch sagen


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Würde glatt meine Tour am 03.09. auf den Schweinswal verwetten!:vik:

Hatten beim letzten Trip auch ne Begegnung mit dem Schweini 10m vom Boot weg!:q

Jungs, drückt die Daumen für ruhiges Wetter am 03.+04.09.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Marcibet

Danke für Deinen Bericht!

Zu Deinem Resumes und oder Unklarheiten:


Drift: Im Belt ist alles möglich, ich habe schon Null und über 4SM erlebt, dementsprechend sollte man das Gewicht schon anpassen. Und ja, ich sehe es genau wie Du - eher mehr Blei, als auf Langeland nur zu gucken. Klar kann man auch bei starken Strömung den ganzen Tag mit 100g fischen, aber da hast Du abends Arme um im Stehen die Schuhe auszuziehen. Ich bebleie bis zu 1000g und stelle das Pilken ein, die Jigs flattern genug - und an den Strömungsreichen Tagen wunderten sich alle das ich dennoch gut fing, die anderen im flachen Wasser zwar mehr, aber kaum einen maßigen!

Gerücht Windstärke 4: Natürlich ist es auch immer abhängig von der Bootsklasse, die Fähre fährt sogar bei 10! Aber....Ihr hattet ja auch vorwiegend westliche Winde, da kann sich nicht so viel aufgebaut haben, und das Limbo ist auch schon recht Seefest - ich denke bei 6 aus Nord-Ost hättet Ihr keinen Spaß mehr gehabt. Ich laß es mit meinem Terhi bereits bei 5 sein - dafür bietet Langeland ein paar Alternativen - und mit dem Trailer bin ich auch flexibel.

Driftsack: Ich habe es anders erlebt - fegte an einem Boot MIT Driftsack vorbei.....vielleicht ist die Strömung irgendwann so stark, das er nicht mehr wirkt!?

Ankern: Natürlich kann man auf einer Sandbank ankern. Wie war das noch??? Ankerleine sollte mindestens 3xWassertiefe sein, wobei idealer Weise vor dem Anker eine Kette oder eine Bleileine verwendet wird.

Betriebskosten: Finde ich auch immer hoch - versteckte Mieterhöhung

und mein Resumes zu Deinem Bericht......der VIRUS hat Euch nicht erwischt!! Es sei denn Ihr seid auf Trophäenfische aus, dann ist Norge oder Irland klar besser, aber auch klar teurer!


----------



## marcibet (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für deine Antwort Teamchef. Das mit dem Blei - wieso sind wir nicht draufgekommen!? wir hatten uns nur geärgert dass wir keine schwereren Pilker hatten - wären aber nicht auf die idee gekommen statt des Pilkers ein 500g Blei anzuhängen und einfach zu versenken. Schande! -_-

Ich glaube das Virus hat uns schon erwischt, nur ists leider getrübt von ein paar negativen Erfahrungen und von diversen Ärger im Nachhinein (das und das und das hätten wir besser machen können/müssen).

ich kann nur für mich sprechen, und ich freue mich schon jetzt auf den nächsten trip - egal ob DK oder Norge. Wobei ich es wohl schon sehr geil fände einen RICHTIG dicken Fisch zu fangen - was ja in DK nicht ganz so leicht ist


----------



## Michael Horn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@DasaTeamchef

Finde Deinen kurzen Beitrag interessant. Vor allem die Blei-Montage bringt mich zum nachdenken. Wenn ich an meinen lezten Urlaub im Sommer denke, da haben mind. 80 % der Fisch auf die Beifänger gebissen. Daher denke ich, dass Deine Montage wirklich Erfolg verspricht. 

Ist bestimmt gemütlicher, als den ganzen Tag zu Pilken und am Abend nen Muskelkater im Arm zu haben. 
So wie in der Andrift fische, heisst arbeiten, da Du ständig am einkurbeln bist. Diese Methode war aber auch sehr erfolgreich. 

Da ich aber leichte Ruten bevorzuge, stellt sich das Problem mit dem schweren Blei. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, evtl. eine leichtere Rute mit 200 Gramm Blei und dann evtl. im Standgas mit der Drift fahren, könnte auch funzen, vor allem in tiefern Gebieten. 

Werde mir da wohl ne neue Montage einfallen lassen müssen. 

@marcibet

Ich fahre seit 1996 mind. einmal im Jahr nach Langeland, habe aber auch erst in den letzten 3-4 Jahren gelernt, wie und wo man fischt. Hatte die ganzen Jahre auch nur Fische bis max. 4,5 kg gefangen. Jetzt hat es endlich mit den größeren (bis 9,5 kg) geklappt.

Sicherlich fängst Du in Dänemark nicht die Brocken wie beispielsweise in Norwegen, Island oder Irland. 

Wenn ich aber denke, welche Ruten dort benötigt werden und mit welchen ich hier fische, dann ist das auch ein riesiger Unterschied. Ein Drill eines 5 kg Dorsches mit ner leichten Rute, ich fische hauptsächlich eine Para Spin mit 30-60 Gramm WG, ist sicher 1000 Mal interessanter, als ein Drill eines 10 oder 15 kg Dorsch,, mit eine 30 oder sogar 50 lbs Rute, welche da oben verwendet werden. Natürlich ist auch die Fischauswahl da oben viel größer, aber wenn ich an die Bestimmungen da oben denke..... dann muss ich sagen nein danke. 

Die 15 kg. Filet, welche Du in Norwegen ausführen darfst, die kannst in LL ganz sicher auch ziehen. 

Es gibt viele pro und contras, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Michael Horn

Ich fahre ja am Freitag für einen Kurztrip auf die Insel. Welche Stellen kannst du denn unabhängig von Wind und Wellen empfehlen?? Also mit 5 Kg Fischen würde ich mich glücklich schätzen!!|supergri

Geht der Trend immernoch Richtung grüne Tonne rechts vom Hafen? Muss man bis ran an die Fahrrinne?

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



marcibet schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort Teamchef. Das mit dem Blei - wieso sind wir nicht draufgekommen!? wir hatten uns nur geärgert dass wir keine schwereren Pilker hatten - wären aber nicht auf die idee gekommen statt des Pilkers ein 500g Blei anzuhängen und einfach zu versenken. Schande! -_-
> 
> Ich glaube das Virus hat uns schon erwischt, nur ists leider getrübt von ein paar negativen Erfahrungen und von diversen Ärger im Nachhinein (das und das und das hätten wir besser machen können/müssen).
> 
> ich kann nur für mich sprechen, und ich freue mich schon jetzt auf den nächsten trip - egal ob DK oder Norge. Wobei ich es wohl schon sehr geil fände einen RICHTIG dicken Fisch zu fangen - was ja in DK nicht ganz so leicht ist


 
Tja, warum habt Ihr nicht intensiver diesen Trööt gelesen...ich habe im Juli über meine zwei Wochen berichtet, da steht es schon drin. Mein Daddy, der mir nun stetig von oben beim angeln zusieht ist damals auf die Idee gekommen. Und es hat sich eben bewährt. Je langsamer die Strömung desto aktiver Fische ich!


----------



## marcibet (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier ein paar Pics von der letzten Woche 

http://picasaweb.google.de/m.hennerbichler/AngelnLangelandSpodsbjerg2108201028082010#


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



marcibet schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Pics von der letzten Woche
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.de/m.hennerbichler/AngelnLangelandSpodsbjerg2108201028082010#


 


was für geile Fotos!!!! Reschpeckt!!!! Ich könnt schon wieder los....werde aber durch Urlaub meiner Kollegen und durch "Pflichtangeltermine" ausgebremst!


----------



## Michael Horn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> @ Michael Horn
> 
> Ich fahre ja am Freitag für einen Kurztrip auf die Insel. Welche Stellen kannst du denn unabhängig von Wind und Wellen empfehlen?? Also mit 5 Kg Fischen würde ich mich glücklich schätzen!!|supergri
> 
> ...


 

Hi, 

also die großen Fische haben wir alle in der Fahrrinne gefangen. 

Im Frühjahr fingen zeitgleich zwei Fische von 6,65 und 6,75 kg. Wir haben damals auf Höhe des roten Tonne beim grünen Turm (nahe der roten Tonne) bei etwa 25 Meter Tiefe angehalten und haben uns einfach treiben lassen. Wir trieben quer über die Fahrrinne in Richtung gelber Turm. Nach etwa 20-30 Minuten bekamen wir zeitgleich in einer Tiefe von 31 Metern 3 Bisse. (etwa auf Höhe des Blindarms) Der Fisch meines Sohnes stieg sofort wieder aus. Mein Fisch und der meines Kumpels konnten wir landen. Bei stärkerer Drift ist es zwingend erforderlich, bei schweren Fische den Motor zu starten und dagegen zu fahren, sonst hast Du fast keine Chance. Mein Fisch biss auf einen rot-schwarzen 75 Gramm Pilker, mein Kumpel hatte ne Gummifisch mit einem 80 Gramm Jig-Kopf dran. 

Die Fische im Sommer haben wir im Bereich Bukkemose gefangen. Hier hatten wir uns beim roten Turm dierekt in die Fahrrinne gelegt bei ca. 45 Metern und sind fast paralell Richtung Spodsberg getrieben. Bei 41 Metern stieg dann einer von 9,5 kg ein. Geiler Drill. Wir konnten noch weitere Fische von 4,5 bis 6 Kg fangen. 

In der Fahrrinne fängst Du sicherlich nicht so viel, wie auf manchen Plateaus, jedoch hast Du die Chance, nen Richtigen Brocken zu landen. Erwähnenswert im Sommer war, dass fast alle Fische, auch die großen, auf den Beifänger (kleiner Twister in Japanrot etwa einen Meter überm Pilker) gebissen haben. 

Daher finde ich auch die Methode mit dem schweren Blei, so wie sie vom DasaTeamchef beschrieben wurde, sehr vielversprechend. 

In der 2. Oktoberwoche bin ich wieder in LL. Da werde ich das sicher versuchen. 

Hier noch ein paar Pics zur Vorfreude.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo nochmal,

kann man eigentlich auch Videos einstellen. Den Drill vom großen hat meine Tochter mit dem Handy gefilmt.


----------



## Chefonkel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Einfach auf youtube, myvideo etc. einstellejhn und verlinken  einfügen hier im Forum geht meines wissens nicht! Würd mich freuen


----------



## Michael Horn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich werde es später versuchen.

Gruß


----------



## marcibet (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

geile bilder michael. was ist eigentlich das was man wahrscheinlich als anfänger "falsch macht" und daher nur in einer woche 5-6 über-fünfzig dorsche fängt und nicht wie du pro tag 12? 

ich vermute es hängt wohl damit zusammen dass wir das echolot eigentlich nur dazu benutzt haben die tiefe zu bestimmen (mehr "fachwissen" dazu hatten wir nicht) und das GPS quasi kein einziges mal benutzt haben (halt einfach nur zb irgendwo in der nähe einer  beliebigen tonne zwischen 14 und 40 meter gepilkt). 

gibts noch weitere tipps und fehlerquellen was wir besser machen können?

danke schon mal!


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Michael für die ausführlichen Tipps #h

Ich habe für Freitag auch mal nen größeres Boot bei Nikolaj geordert damit man ruhigen Gewissens auch mal bis zur roten Tonne düsen kann.
Die Wetterprognose sieht ja aktuell vielversprechend aus (Wind 2-3).
Dann soll es auch viele hoffentlich fischreiche Bilder fürs Board geben....|supergri

Werd morgen erstmal zum Händler und mich noch mit Pilkern und Gufis eindecken!! Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon bissl hippelig!!|supergri

Wäre natürlich klasse wenn das mit deinem Video noch klappt!!


----------



## Multe (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej KielerSprotte 85, lass die Pilker im Laden und nehm nur Gummi mit.
Durch die schlechte Wetterlage und die starke Unterströmung der letzten Tage kannst du mit Pilker im Moment wenig ausrichten.
Wenn du die die Dicken fangen willst nimm Gummi.
Wenn du auf der Insel bist, sag mal Nikolaj einen schönen Gruß von mir und dann wirst du schon sehen!!!!!! ????????
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

Lies Dir mal in Ruhe meine Berichte vom Frühjahr und vom Sommer durch. 

Da habe ich einiges über unsere Angelei geschrieben. 

Viele Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. 

Ich benutze zusätzlich zum Echolot einen Kartenplotter auf dem man die Seekarte von Langeland sieht. 

Auf diesen Seekarten findest Du genau die Kanten und Untiefen (kleinere Berge oder Vertiefungen). 

Bei der ersten Trift fahre genau auf den höchsten Punkt des Berges um festzustellen, in welche Richtung man treibt. Die zweite Drift fahre ich dann so an, dass ich vom Tiefen ins flache treibe und anschließend wieder ins Tiefe. Die Erfahrung bei mir sagt, dass Du die meisten Fische an den Stellen fangst, wo das Wasser vom Tiefen ins flachere steigt. 

Das können teilweise auch nur kleinere Steigungen von 1 - 2 Meter sein, das macht schon sehr viel aus. 

Gerade im Sommer habe ich ein Plateau gefunden, da ging es von 20 Meter hoch bis auf 17,5 und anschließend wieder runter bis ca. 30 Meter. Die meisten Fische haben wir zwischen 18,5 - 17,5 Meter gefangen. Da waren teilweise alle 4 Ruten krumm. 

Am selben Plateu war ich dann am nächsten morgen. Voller Hoffnung die Ruten runter und kein einziger Fisch. Die Strömung kam anders, also habe ich ein anderes Plateau auf der anderen Seite der Fahrrinne gesucht und schwubst bissen die Fische. 

Auf diesen Plateaus fängst Du meist aber nur Fische bis max 3,5 kg. Einige Nemos waren natürlich auch dabei. 

Mein persönliches Maß liegt bei 50 cm. Darunter nehme ich seit diesem Sommer keinen Fisch mehr mit. 

In der Fahrrinne, fängst Du weniger, hast aber die Chance auf nen richtigen Brocken. 

Daher haben wir zunächst immer im etwas flacheren ein paar Pfannendorsche gefangen und sind die letzten 1-2 Stunden in die tieferen Regionen gefahren. 

Im Sommerurlaub hatte ich zusammen mit meinem Sohn und zwei Töchtern bei 5 Ausfahrten (von 05.30 Uhr - 10.00 Uhr) ca. 50 kg Filet zusammen. 

Natürlich hatten wir mehr Glück mit dem Wetter als ihr. 

Und wie es unter Anglern so ist, hat jeder sein eigene Strategie. Also probieren, probieren, probieren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe,

ich werde es auf jeden Fall wieder mit Gummi versuchen,aber bisher hatte ich mit der Methode 0 Erfolg. Da fehlt sicherlich die Technik und die Erfahrung.Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe hieß es doch, gummi runter lassen und "einfach" in der Strömung am Grund halten und gelegentlich mal eine Bewegung mit der Rute machen?!|kopfkrat
Hast du vielleicht noch Tipps für aktuell fängige Farbkombinationen? Also schwarz/ rot ist bei mir in der Regel immer eine Bank.
Klar werde Ihn grüßen von dir.Werd Ihn Donnerstag nochmal kontaktieren um die genaue Wetterprognose zu erfahren. Notfalls muss dann nämlich das Brandungsgerödel mit!:m

Und was werd ich dann sehen???? Dann krieg ich kein Boot mehr wa???))


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Michael

Besten Dank. Leider bin ich was nautisches know how angeht eher unterbelichtet. ok, ich weiß wie ein GPS funktioniert, aber das wars dann auch. Ich werde mich mal bezüglich Fangplätze an den Angelführer und die sehr gut beschriebenen Stellen der Boardies halten. Der ein oder andere Dorsch wird sich schon verlaufen. Da ich dieses mal erstmal ein Echolot nutze, sollte ich zumindest mal in den richtigen Tiefen fischen. 
Ich angel zwar schon 15 Jahre an der Ostsee in DK aber seetechnisch mit Boot noch ein Greenhorn !

Ausführlicher Bericht folgt spätestens am Sonntag!!


----------



## Michael Horn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Erkundige Dich auf jeden Fall bei Thomas oder Nikolai. Die Fangtiefen können sehr unterschiedlich sein. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

gute Nachrichten..... es hat funktioniert. Jedoch ist die Qualität nicht die beste. 

Dorschdrill live bei YouTube. 

Hier der Drill.

Lautsprecher nicht vergessen. 

Moderation führt meine größte Tochter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNpohEZb6DA

Viel Spaß 

Michael


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin #h

@Michael

Geiles Video!! Da weiß man im Anschluss auch was man getan hat und wofür!!|supergri

Schönes Ding!!


----------



## shorty 38 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, geiles Video! In 5 Wochen sind wir auch bei Morton. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Shorty, 

ich hoffe doch stark, dass wir mal ein Bierchen zusammen nehmen werden. Wir wohnen im Haus M7

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, wir wohnen im Haus a2 im Anemonenvanget und sind vom 9.9. - 23.9. vor Ort. Bierchen hört sich gut an. Die Feinheiten machen wir kurz vorher per PN. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Greenhorn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal ein anderes Thema, was aber im Oktober aktuell wird...
Hat von Euch mal einer beim Kleinboot Königsangeln in Spodsbjerg mit gemacht? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Michael Horn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 

mitgemacht habe ich da noch nicht. 
Wann ist das genau?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, das geht vom 2. -  9. Okt.
Also, bis zu dem Tag an dem du nach LL kommst.
Schade, noch etwas verpasst.
Ich hoffe, das ich in der Zeit oben bin.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

habs mir gerade auf der Seite von Thomas durchgelesen. 
Das hätte mich wirklich interessiert. Na ja, vieleicht klapp es das nächste Jahr. Ich hoffe doch, dass die uns noch ein paar Fische drinnen lassen, wobei ich denke, dass da mehr Trolling angesagt ist, weil es für den Dorsch nur einen Bewertungspunkt gibt und für Lachs oder Forelle 4. 

@multe: Die PN beantworte ich Dir morgen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch ich möchte noch zu dem Video gratulieren! Wirklich gelungen! Eines verstehe ich aber nicht (soll weder etwas an dem Video noch an dem Fisch bemängeln....).....mir fehlt da diese typische letzte Flucht! Kurz bevor der Dorsch sich zeigt gibt er noch einmal Vollgas nach unten! Ein Moment in dem ich schon viele schöne Fische verloren habe.

verdammt, ich muss nach LongIsland!!!


----------



## tomytulpe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo zusammen.ich bin im moment auf langeland,ich bin das erste mal hier.also ich weiss nicht wie es sonst hier ist aber ich habe das gefühl das der bestand an guten und vor allem masigen dorschen nicht so doll ist.ich beobachte das jetzt seid tagen auch bei leuten die schon häufiger hier waren.scholle geht ganz gut.aber dorsche habe ich bis jetzt nur so zwischen 20-40 cm gefangen,und die kann man nicht mitnehmen bei aller liebe zum fisch.aber das gute ist das wetter ist seid dienstag sehr schön wenn man nicht aufpasst hat man schnell einen sonnenbrand auf dem wasser#h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tomytulpe schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.ich bin im moment auf langeland,ich bin das erste mal hier.also ich weiss nicht wie es sonst hier ist aber ich habe das gefühl das der bestand an guten und vor allem masigen dorschen nicht so doll ist.ich beobachte das jetzt seid tagen auch bei leuten die schon häufiger hier waren.scholle geht ganz gut.aber dorsche habe ich bis jetzt nur so zwischen 20-40 cm gefangen,und die kann man nicht mitnehmen bei aller liebe zum fisch.aber das gute ist das wetter ist seid dienstag sehr schön wenn man nicht aufpasst hat man schnell einen sonnenbrand auf dem wasser#h


 
MoinMoin! Fische Tief....am besten immer über 20m, nimm entweder "Dorschbomben" oder große Jigs! Dort wo Du nacheinander mehr als 5 untermaßige fängst - wegfahren! Oft bringt schon das verholen um 100m den Erfolg. Wenn Du ein Echolot hast, suche Dir Erhebungen - z.B. Fahrwasserkante - manchmal reicht schon ein 1m Hügel! Und wenn es garnicht anders geht - mitten ins Fahrwasser (zwischen der roten Tonne und dem grünen Turm südlich von Spodsbjerg) - bleib am Grund!!! - notfalls mit 500Gramm und Fische nur mit Jigs (so groß wie möglich) - da geht "Immer" was!!

Ach ja....Schollen....würde mich freuen wenn Du welche fängst - denke aber es sind zu 80% Klieschen und 20% Flundern


----------



## Chris19 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@tommytulpe

in welcher Ecke bist Du denn?
Bekannter von uns ist seit 4 Wochen oben, der hatte mit seiner Frau etliche Dorsche um den Meter (bis 1,05m) und vorgestern 11 Stück alle so 75cm rum vor Spodsbjerg.
Strömung war und Wind waren jetzt nach mehreren schlechten Tagen auch wieder topp...


----------



## tomytulpe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo dasa teamchef,mit der scholle hast du recht mein fehler.ich werde mal deine tipps probieren ,wiegesagt bin das erste mal hier und freue mich über jeden tipp.also bis dann thomas


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tomytulpe schrieb:


> hallo dasa teamchef,mit der scholle hast du recht mein fehler.ich werde mal deine tipps probieren ,wiegesagt bin das erste mal hier und freue mich über jeden tipp.also bis dann thomas


 

was mir noch eingefallen ist....achte mal darauf wo Netze stehen! Wenn die Strömung günstig ist, kannst Du Dich am Netz entlang treiben lassen......(ca50m Abstand)


----------



## Multe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

 Bild0181.jpg

So lief es heute vor Spodsbjerg. Fritz hatte alleine 5 Dorsche von 97cm - 117cm.#c
Da kann man doch nicht meckern.
Auch Markus hatte Dorsche von dieser größe.
Alle auf Bleikopf und Gummi gefangen.
Gruß Multe|wavey:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Bild0181.jpg
> 
> So lief es heute vor Spodsbjerg. Fritz hatte alleine 5 Dorsche von 97cm - 117cm.#c
> Da kann man doch nicht meckern.
> ...


 

und ich kau hier Seife.....Grmmmmpfff


----------



## jannisO (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dann werd ich mich mal verabschieden. Morgen und nicht am 5 gehts los. bin schon ganz aufgeregt #h:l


----------



## shorty 38 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Respekt, in einem Monat sind wir dran! Gruß Shorty


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



jannisO schrieb:


> dann werd ich mich mal verabschieden. Morgen und nicht am 5 gehts los. bin schon ganz aufgeregt #h:l


 


2große Tüten "Petri" rüberschieb!!!!


----------



## Michael Horn (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Shorty,

bis in 4 Wochen sind die großen noch größer als im Moment. 

So langsam gehen die Vorbereitungen wieder los. Montagen binden und und und. 

Da ich jede Menge Filet in der Truhe habe, will ich mein Gück hauptsächlich in der Fahrrinne auf die Dickdorsche versuchen. Will unbedingt die 10 kg Grenze knacken.

Weiterhin will ich unbedingt ne Mefo fangen. 

Da wollen wr jetzt schon den Wettergott anbeten, dass er uns ein guter Wetter beschert.

@janisO: Viel Glück und vor allem gutes Wetter.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Michael, Du weißt ja wo die Großen stehen und vielleicht kannst Du ja wieder den einen oder anderen Videoclip bei You Tube von uns einstellen. Werde mich dann bei Dir mit einem Mefo-Clip bedanken|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

NE,ne, Michael, in 4 Wochen sind die großen bei mir in der Truhe, denn du kommst ja erst in 5 Wochen und da haben wir alles leeeeergefischt.
Ha,ha,ha.
Es müsste schon sehr gut laufen, wenn zu dieser Zeit noch 10kg - Dorsche an die Leine gehen. Normal läuft es da sehr schlecht, gerade was die großen Dorsche angeht.
Wo die Dorsche bei deinem lezten Trip waren sind sie heute nicht mehr. Da ist wieder suchen angesagt.
Aber da gibt es ja auch noch die Platten und die Mefos.
Heute haben sich die großen Dorsche sehr rar gemacht, da kaum Strömung war.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He Multe, 
die Großen sind bis in 4 Wochen in Spodsbjerg weg, da Sie aus Angst vor Dir in unsere Richtung geflüchtet sind und dann brauchen Sie Shorty und ich nur noch rauszuziehen. 
Ne Spaß bei Seite..... dass man da wieder suchen muss und die Fischen vermutl. wieder in ganz anderen Tiefen stehn, ist mir schon klar. 
Aber ne Mefo würd ich schon mal sehr gerne fangen. ...... natürlich auch ein 10 kg Dorsch. Dass der aber nicht gerade dort rumschwimmt und auf mich wartet ist mir schon klar. 

Gruß


----------



## Multe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, zu den Mefos hast du es da unten ja nicht weit.
Fahr mal nach Vognsbjerg und versuch es mal da.
Gruß Multe


----------



## jannisO (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Männers.
ist das zweite mal das ich dort hin fahr. freu mich riesig drauf.
gepackt ist alles und ich werd natürlich berichten. bisher fing ich keinen größeren Dorsch als 70cm. Sollte diesmal einer dabei sein welcher größer ist so ist meine Freude natürlich mega. muß aber dazu sagen obwohl ich schon über 20 Jahre fische fing ich vor 2 Jahren erst an mich fürs Salzwasser zu interessieren. so jetzt ein Pils zischen und um 6 gehts los :k:k:k:l


----------



## Multe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej jannisO, wenn ein 12 -jähriger, der eigentlich nicht angelt einen Dorsch von 107cm fängt und kurze Zeit später den nächsten an der Rute hat, wirst du das wohl auch schaffen.
Wünsche dir einen richtig guten Fang.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Z@nder (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch von mir viel Erfolg,

wir sind mit 4 Kollegen ab dem 09.10 auch in LL. So wie es aussieht, werden wir den einen oder anderen aus dem Board dort treffen.


----------



## Michael Horn (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Z@nder

wo wohnt ihr? 

Können wir ja bald ein Boardi-Treffen veranstalten?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Z@nder (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael

Wir haben das Haus von Asgar gemietet. Ist in der nähe vom Hafen. Wie bereits erwähnt, sind wir das erste mal dort. Wir werden wohl das eine oder andere bei euch abgucken müssen|supergri.
Genau ein Boardi -Treffen wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Multe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Z@nder, da hast du ja ein super Haus bekommen. Vor allem die Fußbodenheizung im Bad und in der Küche sind bei kalten Tagen sehr gut.
Ich hoffe, die DVD von den großen Dorschen liegt noch da. Wenn du die gesehen hast, kannst die die Nacht nicht mehr schlafen.
Nikolaj kann dir ja sagen, wo wir unsere Fische gefangen haben. Nimm auch eine Spinnrute für die Mefos mit.
Im Moment läuft es mit den Silbernen schon sehr gut. Letzte Woche fing sogar ein Angler einen Steinbutt beim Spinnfischen.
Gruß Multe

Wir sind da schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Z@ander habe mir die DVD von Langeland angesehen ist echt der Brüller, kann mann viel von lernen, gut beschrieben tolle Bilder und Tipps. Sollte sich jeder der zum ersten mal nach LL fährt ansehen.
Gruss an alle Bordies,bis in 5 Wochen auf LL


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin in die Runde...

so zurück vom Kurztrip Langeland....was soll ich sagen??besch...en..

Warum? Ok, es  lief perfekt, um 16Uhr auf der Insel gestern, um  17 Uhr an der grünen Tonne. Vorher bei Thomas noch Twisterschwanz am schweren Bleikopf geholt und bei Nikolaj das vereinbarte Boot in Empfang genommen. Es sagte uns das es heute (Freitag) schlecht liefe, da Nachmittags 0 Strömung war. Wir also auf 30m Tiefe gegen 17.30 abgelassen und was war?starke Unterströmung :r. Die Drift hatte in der letzten Stunde stark zugenommen. 150 gramm Pilker blieben kaum am Grund #d. Man konnte zusehen wie sie über den Grund rasten. Der 200g Bleikopf gleiches Spiel:c. Wir versuchten Tiefen von 17-38m. Keine Chance. 2 kleinere Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge verliefen sich. Also fuhren wir 21.30 wieder rein mit den Gebeten gen Himmel "Bitte morgen gleiche See (z.T. nur schwache Welle, man hätte bis Lolland fahren können) aber weniger DRIFT!!! Samstag (heute) 5 Uhr: raus aus den Federn um 6 Uhr auf See. Strömung war gut oder zumindest besser als gestern. Aber ab gelben Turm für mein Empfingen starke Wellen. Wir sind keine Seebären  , also etwas unter Land auf Platte. Haben auch einige bekommen. Wir hatten die Hoffnung nach Sonnenaufgang legt sich die See....Irrtum, Wellengang legt zu, selbst vor dem gelben Turm Schaumkämme. Nikolaj sagte, es ist Ostwind, schlechte Voraussetzung für die Insel, Westwind ist wohl günstiger. Wir versuchen noch das ein oder andere mal hinter die gelbe Tonne zu kommen,aber wir ließen es sein. Gegen 10 Uhr fuhren mind. 15 Boote gleichzeitig aus dem Hafen, alle gen grüne Tonne links vom Hafen. Naja,nach 30 min waren 10 wieder unter Land auf Platte angeln  . 
Klar, es gab genug die sind in die Fahrrinne gefahren, aber für mich wäre es bei dem Wellengang kein Vergnügen mehr gewesen, es soll ja noch Spaß machen. So sind wir bis 16 Uhr auf Platte gewesen und haben die Kühlboxen nicht sinnlos mitgenommen!
Besten Dank an der Stelle an Nikolaj für perfekten Service und auch an die Boardies für einschlägige Tipps #6 . Mal sehen ob ich im Oktober noch nen Kurztrip schaffe. Sonst wieder im Frühjahr. Allen die noch fahren...DICKES PETRI. 

Gruß aus Kiel#h 

Achso, nach Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern: beste Fangfarben rot, rot-schwarz und braun. Am besten als Twisterschwanz.


----------



## Multe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej KielerSprotte85, schlechter konnte es wirklich nicht mehr kommen. Da hatten die doch am Donnerstag die Kisten voll mit großen Dorschen und dann am Freitag...was will man machen.
Schau mal bei Nikolaj auf die Bildergalerie was Fritz und Maja am Donnerstag für prächtige Dorsche hatten.( das sind die ersten 3 Bilder)
Aber gegen die Natur kommt man halt nicht an.
Am Freitagabend hat Markus noch auf dich gewartet. War wohl dann doch etwas zu spät.
Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe,

ich glaube ich habe ihn heut morgen im Hafen gesehen, zumindest den Wagen mit dem Kennzeichen...ist es ein schwarzer Mercedes??? Ja es konnt nicht schlechter laufen. War auch echt heiß auf guten Dorsch, aber da war  nix zu machen. Mit dem Kleinboot wollte ich es heut nicht riskieren. Aber zumindest hab ich viel im Bootfahren gelernt. Wenden, mit der Welle, gegen die Welle usw. Erfahrungen die irgendwann mal gold Wert sind. Und ich weiß ja nun was es dort für Leos gibt und irgendwann sind Sie fällig!!)


----------



## Z@nder (6. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe #h,

schade das du dann schon weg bist. wenn die DVD da ist, werden wir uns es ansehen. Habe mir aber die DVD angeguckt, die du mir empfohlen hast, und ich muss sagen, dass der Film echt gelungen ist. Sehr viele Infos über LL bzw. Spodsbjerg. Vorallem das Angeln mit den Gummifischen ist sehr verlockend. Werde es mal vor Ort mit dieser Methode ausprobieren. Reichen Jig-Köpfe von 50 bis 150g aus?


----------



## Multe (6. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Z@ander, es ist wohl besser, du nimmst 150 + 200gr. Jigköpfe. Die liegen ruhiger auf dem Grund. Gerade bei etwas mehr Strömung ist das wichtig.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Deninho08 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Z@nder schrieb:


> Hi Multe #h,
> 
> schade das du dann schon weg bist. wenn die DVD da ist, werden wir uns es ansehen. Habe mir aber die DVD angeguckt, die du mir empfohlen hast, und ich muss sagen, dass der Film echt gelungen ist. Sehr viele Infos über LL bzw. Spodsbjerg. Vorallem das Angeln mit den Gummifischen ist sehr verlockend. Werde es mal vor Ort mit dieser Methode ausprobieren. Reichen Jig-Köpfe von 50 bis 150g aus?


 
Von welcher DVD sprichst Du denn??
Wäre lieb wenn Du mir die mal verrätst damit ich mir die auch mal anschauen kann.


----------



## Z@nder (7. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

die DVD heisst
 Zeevissen in Denemarken - von scandic - mediagroup. nl
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## Multe (7. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Z@ander, hast leider etwas Pech mit dem Anreisedatum. Im Moment sind gerade die Holländer oben, die die DVD gemacht haben. Gleich am Sonntag bei der 1. Ausfahrt hatten sie schon gleich 8 kapitale Dorsche. Der schwerste bracht 11,5kg auf die Waage. Da hättest du noch etwas lernen können.
KielerSprotte85 ist leider zu früh zurückgefahren.
Die DVD - Zevissen ........ ist schon ein informatives Teil.
Aber bei Asger im Haus müsste noch eine DVD von IBI liegen ( wenn sie keiner entwendet hat )
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Z@nder da will ich doch hoffen das die Oranje :runs noch was drin lassen im Belt. Mir würden ja auch 5,5 Kg reichen.( fürs erste). Hauptsach das Wetter spielt in der 2ten Oktoberwoche mit.


----------



## Multe (7. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ruhrgebietler, da hast du mich wohl ganz vergessen, denn wir fahren ja schon die nächste Woche. Die Holländer sind im Moment " Schach matt " gesetzt, denn bei diesem Wind kommen sie nicht mehr raus.
Mit 5,5kg hast du die Messlatte aber nicht sehr hoch angesetzt. Ich werde euch einige sehr gute Infos bei Nikolaj hinterlassen und dann müsste etwas mehr gehen. Wenn ihr gleich Tiefe und Fangplätze usw. wisst , dann könnt ihr gleich loslegen und müsst nicht erst die Dorsche suchen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hai Multe
ich bin Dorsch neuling,und freue mich wenn überhaupt was geht.
Bin mit Z@ander und noch zwei Kollegen im moment in planung für die Tour. Haben hier ja schon einige Tipps verwerten können, sind aber weiterhin für alles offen.Wünsche dir für deinen Tripp ein grosse *P.*


----------



## Michael Horn (8. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Leute |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:, 

jetzt können wir ja wirklich fast ein Boardytreffen auf der Ostsee veranstalten. Da sind ja einige in der zweiten Oktoberwoche in LL. 

Z@nder 
Ruhrgebietler
Shorty
Meine Wenigkeit

@Multe: Komm doch einfach auch nochmal hoch?

Wer ist noch oben?

Da wollen wir mal auf wenig Wind hoffen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (8. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Kampfmakrele mit ihrer Crew liegt ebenfalls ab dem 09.10. in Spodsberg auf der Leolauer.
Wir sehen uns 
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## rohrhof (8. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so grad gebucht
1 woche Spodsbjerg 16.10-23.10
bin mal gespannt wie dieses jahr läuft

rohrhof


----------



## shorty 38 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, was haltet ihr von einem gemeinsamen Brandungsangeln am Strand von Osterskov (Fredmose, Bukkemose) mit Grillen und lecker Bierchen. Gerne darf auch Anglerlatein ausgetauscht werden. Für Salat und Würstchen könnte ich sorgen. Bin vom 9.9. - 23.9. vor Ort(Osterskov). Meldet euch bei mir per PN und ich übernehme die Planung. Bis dann, Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (9. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Shorty38

obwohl ich nicht unbedingt der Brandungsangler bin #d#d#d, finde ich Deinen Vorschlag spitze und bin ich dabei. Komme auf jeden Fall mit mind. 2 Personen. Spendiere 5 Liter Pfälzer lecker Bierchen. 
Termin sollte aber zwischen dem 10 - 15 Okt. liegen.

Wie siehts mit den Jungs aus Spodsberg aus........

Gruß Michael


----------



## Z@nder (9. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hört sich verlockend an.
Muss natürlich mit den anderen kollegen erst sprechen.Wenn dann aber auch ´nur vom 10.10 bis zum 15.10


----------



## shorty 38 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Termin ist OK. Feinabstimmung wie Ort, Uhrzeit und Teilnehmer folgt vor der Fahrt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zanderman (9. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*@shorty 38, z@nder und Michael Horn* |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:,
das mit dem Brandungsangeln ist eine gute Idee und man könnte sich mit den Boardies mal endlich Auge in Auge austauschen.-Aber meine 3 Jungs, die mit dabei sind, wollen von morgens bis abends mit dem Boot raus, solange das Wetter mitspielt, es ist leider seit Jahren die einzige gemeinsame Woche mit unserem Boot im Jahr, dank Ferien und Urlaubsregelung#c.Trotzdem werden wir uns ja sicherlich am oder auf dem Wasser treffen und sollte das Wetter uns ausbremsen, werden wir mit Sicherheit gerne teilnehmen und unsere Vorräte mit einbringen.


----------



## jannisO (12. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Jungs #h#h#h

 die Woche ist rum und meiner einer ist leider wieder im Land.
 Dieses Jahr, wo ich nun das zweite Mal auf Langeland war, kann ich zwar  nicht unbedingt mehr an Fisch verbuchen als letztes Jahr aber die  gefangenen Fische waren doch was die Größe betrifft um einiges besser.
 Danken möchte ich hier noch einmal *Multe* für seine Worte  vor meiner Abreise. 
 Nun aber zum eigentlichen, wenn auch in wenigen Sätzen. Samstag gegen 13  Uhr nach 6 Stunden Fahrt angekommen. Wetter 18 Grad mal Sonne mal  Wolken. Eigentlich tolles Wetter auch vom Wellengang. Wind aus Osten.
 Vor hatte ich eigentlich gleich raus zu fahren beschloss aber den Tag  meiner Familie zu widmen. Meine Freunde reisten Montag an, so bin ich  dann Sonntags bis 13 Uhr allein raus. An diesen Vormittag fing ich 5  Dorsche von von 50 bis 60 cm und endlich meinen ersten Dorsch über 70cm.  Der Gute brachte es dann auf 81cm. Man war das ein toller Drill aus 22  Meter Tiefe.
 Da bei meiner Kamera der Akku alle war, versuchte ich ihn auf dem Boot  per Handy zu fotografieren. Naja das Pic wurde ein 15 Sekundenvideo, da  ich beim Selbstauslöser auf Videofunktion gekommen bin. Meine Frau lacht  immer noch drüber #c

 Abends ging es dann noch mal kurz auf Platte mit einem Boardmitglied. *Thomas* ich hoffe du hattest noch schöne Tage.

 Am Montag standen meine Freunde früh um 5 auf der Matte und nach einem  Frühstück ging es gleich los. Die Fänge waren nicht wirklich Klasse an  diesem Vormittag, so das ich selbst nur 4 Dorsche über 50cm hatte. Am  Nachmittag blieben wir drin da meine Freunde kaputt von der nächtlichen  Fahrt waren. Dies sollte sich rächen.
 Dienstag und Mittwoch war so schwerer Wellengang und Wind aus Ost so das  in keinster Weise an eine Fahrt aus dem Hafen zu denken gewesen ist.  Nun ja was machen, wir erforschten etwas die Insel. Mittwoch Abend  gingen wir mit Pilkrute in die Brandung. Dies brachte zwar nur zwei  Platten aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
 Am Donnerstag war das Wetter auch nicht wirklich so toll aber Christoph  und ich wir waren so heiß das wir trotz Wellen und Regen raus sind. An  diesem Tag konnten wir einige schöne Platten verhaften, mehrere Dorsche  über 50cm und meiner einer wieder einen richtig schönen Dorsch. Dieses  mal hab ich ihn nicht gleich verarbeitet sondern am Haus ein Foto  gemacht. Ihr hättet mal die Augen meines Sohnes sehen sollen. Freitag,  meine Freunde reisten wieder ab war ich wieder allein unterwegs. Es  regnete mehrmal, so das man auch kaum noch das Ufer sehen konnte. Der  Wind hatte an diesem Tag gedreht. Leider fanden die Platten dies nicht  so toll denn es war ablandiger Wind. Nichts des do trotz konnte ich noch  7 Stück und 5 Dorsche verhaften. Eigentlich hätte ich an diesem Tag  gegen Mittag das Boot ( Nummer 35 ) abgeben müssen. Nikolai jedoch war  so freundlich und überlies es mir bis Samstag 10 Uhr. Hierfür möchte ich  ihm noch einmal danken. Nächstes Jahr gibt es ein Danke schön dafür von  mir.

 Was hab ich aus meiner ersten Fahrt letztes Jahr gelernt. Ich stellte  meine Köder auf größere Köder um. Auch wenn ich dadurch weniger fing,  gelang es mir dennoch keine kleineren unter 40cm an den Haken zu  bekommen. :l

 Gefischt wurde mit Pilker solo als auch mit Beifänger. Dorschbomben als auch ein einzelner Kopyto kam zum Einsatz.
Dorschbomben wie auch Pilker versagten in meinen Augen. Der Kopyto  gefischt am 80g Kopf war weit aus überlegen. Es leistete super Arbeit,  auch wenn er es jetzt hinter sich hat und in den Vorruhestand kommt. 

Fotos, wenn auch in nicht so toller Qualität ( alle Fotos per Handy gemacht ) findet ihr in meinem Album ab Morgen

Als kurze Anmerkung möchte ich noch einmal auf den Driftsack zurück kommen. Nach dem hier darüber diskutiert wurde, kaufte auch ich mir einen von Profiblinker. Nicht wirklich fand ich das dieser unser Boot langsamer machte als andere Boote. Es kann aber auch sein das dies täuschte.

So, ich hoffe die Zeilen hier von mir haben einigen von euch gefallen. Jetzt heißt es wieder ein Jahr warten. Nächsten Monat werde ich neu buchen und es werden sicher wieder lange 12 Monate #q#q#q#q


----------



## shorty 38 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:qSchöner Bericht! In 4 Wochen schlagen wir zu:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## jannisO (12. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dann wünsch ich krumme Rute shorty #h


----------



## Greenhorn (14. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfreunde, was haltet ihr von einem gemeinsamen Brandungsangeln am Strand von Osterskov (Fredmose, Bukkemose) mit Grillen und lecker Bierchen. Gerne darf auch Anglerlatein ausgetauscht werden. Für Salat und Würstchen könnte ich sorgen. Bin vom 9.9. - 23.9. vor Ort(Osterskov). Meldet euch bei mir per PN und ich übernehme die Planung. Bis dann, Shorty


 
Hi Shorty,
meinst Du 9.10.-23.10 in Oesterskov? Oder bist Du jetzt da? Überlege, auch in einer der beiden Wochen hochzukommen...


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute man hört nichts mehr von der Insel, ist sie schon Land unter, oder ist keiner oben. Muss noch 24 Tage ausharren dann gehts los hoffe das Wetter wird ein wenig besser.


----------



## Multe (15. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ruhrgebietler, schau dir doch mal die Wetterkarte an. Bei Wind mit 15m/sek kommt wohl keiner raus.
Das wird auch bis Anfang nächster Woche so bleiben.
Am letzten WE konnte man mal raus und da wurde doch gleich einer mit 14,5 kg gefangen. Also die großen Dorsche sind noch da.
Gruß Multe

NOCH 3 TAGE BIS LANGELAND !!!!


----------



## akira (15. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind ab dem 25.09 oben, die vorfreude steigt schon ins unermessliche und ich hoffe das wir positives berichten können! Sobald das wetter es zulässt mieten wir uns für die woche auch wieder ein boot.


----------



## shorty 38 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, ich meinte natürlich vom 9.10. - 23.10. ! Gruß Shorty


----------



## fischerheinrich (15. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

ich sitzte gerade hier in Spodsbjerg in unserem Ferienhaus. Brrrr. Wind und Regen. Durch den Westwind kommen die Boote zwar raus, allerdings nur zum Platte fischen ein paar Meter aus dem Hafen raus.
Wie es da läuft, keine Ahnung. Eine Bootsbesatzung kam heute rein mit nur drei Platten. War recht bescheiden.
Wir (3 Mann) sind seit gestern und noch bis Sonntag hier oben. Mal schauen was morgen so geht.

Grüße


----------



## Deninho08 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich sitzte gerade hier in Spodsbjerg in unserem Ferienhaus. Brrrr. Wind und Regen. Durch den Westwind kommen die Boote zwar raus, allerdings nur zum Platte fischen ein paar Meter aus dem Hafen raus.
> Wie es da läuft, keine Ahnung. Eine Bootsbesatzung kam heute rein mit nur drei Platten. War recht bescheiden.
> ...


 
Endlich mal wieder eine Wasserstandsmeldung.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Mad-Max100 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Gemeinde !
Nach dem ich den ganzen Artikel gelesen habe, muss ich mich mal melden. Wir fahren auch am 25.9. nach Spodsbjerg (5 Mann) und haben uns ein Boot bei IBI gemietet (Limbo 699). Frage: Gibt es Schon Wetterprognosen ? und hat einer vielleicht ein Ausschnitt aus einer Seekarte mit Hot Spots. Danke


----------



## akira (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Naja also die Bild hat zum beispiel letzt ne Prognose bis november gedruckt.. Allerdings ist das alles nicht glaubwürdig! Ernsthafte prognosen bekommst du erst ein paar tage vorher. Das wetter ist launisch und kann sich jederzeit ändern.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



akira schrieb:


> Naja also die Bild hat zum beispiel letzt ne Prognose bis november gedruckt.. Allerdings ist das alles nicht glaubwürdig! Ernsthafte prognosen bekommst du erst ein paar tage vorher. Das wetter ist launisch und kann sich jederzeit ändern.


 


Seit wann ist etwas NICHT GLAUBWÜRDIG, was in der BILD steht????

LG 
Frank (dersichdiesesWEvorLaboeamüsiert)


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Alles Glaubwürdig bis aufs Wetter !!!??


----------



## Mad-Max100 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die besten Wettervorhersagen sind von den Leuten im Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Vielleicht ist ja ein Mitglied auf LL online und kann was berichten ?


----------



## knutemann (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Geh mal auf die Seite vom Angelcentrum Langeland, dort findest du Links zu Wetterdiensten#6


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Mad Max 100 ! Bevor wir nach Langeland fahren , frag ich immer den Seewetterdienst Hamburg ab ! Die Brüder dort sind wirklich zuverlässig . Wünsch Euch viel Petri Heil    Gruß  Wobblerfan |wavey:


----------



## Multe (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Mad-Max100, die Wettervorhersagen werden im Moment jeden Tag 3x geändert. Aber ab nächste Woche Dienstag soll es eigentlich besser werden. War ja die letzten beiden Wochen schon mehr als besch.... Da muss es ja mal besser werden.
Nach solch einem extremen Wetter wie es die letzten Wochen waren, kann man jetzt über Hot Spots noch nichts sagen, denn die Dorsche stehen dann in der Regel an einem anderen Platz.
Da ich in der Zeit ja auf LL bin, kann ich dir dann aktuell sagen wo sie gerade stehen und mit was du sie fangen kannst.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Mad-Max100 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für eure Info, werde mich auch von LL melden, und euch einen Bericht schreiben. Petri Heil


----------



## fischerheinrich (16. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin,

auch heute war hier in Spodsbjerg nicht viel los, außer dem Wind vielleicht....
Ein paar Boote haben sich rausgetraut, ein paar Meter vorm Hafen war dann Schluß. Auf Dorsch war nichts zu machen.
Wir habens gestern abend und heute in der Brandung versucht. Mäßiger Erfolg, ein paar brauchare Platte, drei Mann sind einmal davon satt geworden.
Was ein Glück, dass wir kein Boot gemietet haben. Wenn es morgen etwas weniger weht, versuchen wir auch mal. Die Wettervorhersage sieht allerdings nicht gut aus.

Grüße


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
wünsche allen die an diesem Wochenende nach Langeland fahren ein grosses Petri. Wir 4 Kollegen fahren am 09.10 nach LL.
Hier eine bitte (lasst uns noch was drin)
Gruss an alle


----------



## shorty 38 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri auch von mir und ich hoffe, daß der Wind sich bis zum 9.10. ausgeblasen hat:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Chefonkel (17. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, wir sind nun am 9.10. auch mit dabei, um die horrenden Kosten für Bulli+Boot auf Trailer zu sparen, gehts aber über Kolding nach LL. Hoffentlich gibts noch ordentlich Fisch, ich geh bis dahin nochmal Vorfächer knüpfen:m


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir und ich hoffe, daß der Wind sich bis zum 9.10. ausgeblasen hat:q Gruß Shorty


 

generell habe ich nix gegen......nur wenn der Wind bläßt ist es für uns Bootsfahrendes Volk ärgerlich


----------



## Greenhorn (17. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Leider bin ich erst ab 16.10. da. Normalerweise bin ich immer im Sommer oben. Wer von Euch war denn letztest Jahr im Oktober da? Fangt Ihr im Oktober vor LL auch im Flachwasser (3-8m) Dorsch? Irgendwie liest man hier über die Flachwasserangelei im Frühjahr und im Herbst fast nie was...


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (18. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen das würde mich auch Interresieren wo stehen sie im Herbst, bei 12°C Wassertemp. und niedrieger.


----------



## Multe (18. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ruhrgebietler, da wirst du leider Pech haben. Unter 25m läuft nichts.
Im Moment sind hier nur Platte vor dem gelben Turm angesagt. Der Wind bläst noch richtig gut. Aber ab Morgen soll er ja nach unten gehen. Hoffen wir das Beste.
Wir sind ja erst angekommen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, ich habe in den letzten Jahren im Oktober und im November sehr gut im Flachen gefangen. Vognsbjerg, Heden und Gulstav so um die 5 - 12 Meter waren eigentlich immer eine Bank! Rote Gummifische waren der Bringer. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (19. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Heute war Plattfischangeln angesagt. Stückzahl und Größe war richtig gut. Leider waren aber erst ab 14.00 Uhr bei Thomas Würmer zu bekommen. Die Dänen hatten früh am Morgen alle Würmer für eine Veranstaltung gekauft und hatten vorher keine bestellt.
Morgen machen wir einen Ruhetag bevor wir am Dienstag richtig angreifen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## scheibe 13 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Freund der Insel,|wavey:

ich war wieder einmal vom 04.-18.09.2010 auf der Insel und kann nur Gutes berichten,was den Fischfang angeht,das Wetter na ja.
Die Male wo man Dorsche angeln konnte, und der Wind und die Strömung nicht so stark waren, ging es von 45cm bis 85cm aufwärts.
Der Plattenfang war wie immer gigantisch.Ab 35 cm habe ich diese mitgenommen, und mehr als genug erbeutet.
Mit dem Schweizer habe ich mich getroffen und ein wenig Erfahrungen ausgetauscht.Das sollte der ein oder andere Angler eventuell auch einmal machen.
Was ich leider noch immer nicht verstehen, obwohl ich jetzt seit fast 13 Jahren auf der Insel fische, das es immer noch Angler gibt, die nicht wissen was Sie dort machen.Und sich dann noch wundern wenn Sie ohne Fisch oder aber mit kleinen Mengen in den Hafen kommen.
Aber das ist halt so.Ich kann nur sagen bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß Scheibe:vik:


----------



## belle67 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

auch wieder zurück.

ich kann nur sagen, dass bagenkoop bei dem süd-west-wind die absolut falsche wahl war #d

gerade 2x konnten wir raus. ein paar dorsche und platten zum mitnehmen bzw. zu verköstigen waren das magere ergebnis. leider waren meine mitfahrer nicht dazu zu bewegen, noch ein weiteres boot von spodsbjerg zu mieten und alleine ist auch schlecht.

naja nächstes mal auf alle fälle wieder spodsbjerg !


----------



## shorty 38 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Belle, ich buche immer bei Haus und Boot! Dort bekomme ich ein Boot auf einem Straßentrailer. Bin dadurch also nicht so stark vom Wind abhängig. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich eine Anhängerkupplung und die Bereitschaft für Slipgebühren in Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop zu zahlen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (20. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej scheibe 13, meinst du es geht ein Angler zu einem anderen, der die Kiste voll mit Dorschen hat oder nur die ganz großen fängt wie Fritz, und fragt wo oder wie hast du die Dorsche gefangen?
Oder wie hier, das auch noch eine Frau die ganz GROßEN fängt??
Das kannst du ja vergessen.
Lieber beissen sich die Angler die Zunge ab und meckern dann dumm in der Gegend rum als mal einige nette Worte miteinander zu wechseln.
Im letzten Jahr bekam sogar ein Boardie eine Verwarnung, weil er sich sehr negativ über Fritz ausgelassen hat, nur weil er einigen Anglern hilfreich zur Seite stand.
Wenn du nächstes Jahr wiederkommst wird dir Fritz sicherlich mit Wort und Tat zur Seite stehen.
Da hättest du ja auch noch die Holländer sehen müssen. Da hättest du mal Chris fragen können wir er seine großen dorsche fängt. Er hatte gleich am ersten Tag etliche über 10kg.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen,

muss mich auch mal wieder einlinken!

Also ich fahre nun auch seit mehr als 15 Jahren nach LL und habe dieses Jahr zum ersten mal bei Morten  in Bukkemose gebucht. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, es war einer der schönsten  Urlaube war und man ist mit Booten auf Trailer, so wie Shorty erwähnt hat, einfach unabhängiger. 
Ich war schon in mehrmals in Spodsberg und habe bei Nikolai mein Boot gehabt. Sowohl Nikolai, als auch Thomas sind wirklich super Kerle, die immer einen Tip in der Hosentasche haben. Zu denen gehe ich jederzeit wieder.
Ich war auch schon bei Torben Hansen. Dort werde ich sicherlich nicht mehr buchen..... warum? Das gehört nicht hierher, da ich niemanden schlecht machen will.   

Ich bin auf jeden Fall ein Typ, der nicht beisst. Mich kann wirklich jeder Fragen. Ich gönne jedem einem suoper Fang.  Als ich im April auf LL war, da habe ich live über unseren Urlaub berichtet. Unser Nachbar, welcher den Livebericht auch mitverfolgt hatte, konnte es nicht glauben, dass wir so gut fangen konnten. Während wir mit 5 Mann ca. 800 Dorsche (incl. Nemos) hatten, fingen die mit 3 Mann sage und schreibe 16 Dorsche (incl. Nemos). Ich habe ihm mehrfach angeboten, dass er sich bei den Ausfahrten an uns ran hängen soll, wollte er aber nicht..... da kann man dann leider nicht mehr helfen. 

Ich finde das übrigens eine Frechheit, wenn jemand ein Verwarnung bekommt, nur weil er jemanden Tips geben will.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So jetzt sind es nur noch 17 Tage bis wir wieder auf LL einfliegen. Habe heute mit Sohnemann die Gerätekiste gecheckt. 

Wir sind beide schon wieder richtig nervös und können es kaum noch abwarten!

Hoffentlich spiel die Wetterfee auch mit!

Was man da in den letzten Tagen gehört hat, war ja nicht unbedingt der Bringer. 

Aber wenn es die Pfälzer in den hohen Norden zieht, dann kann auch die Wetterfee nicht nein sagen.


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Ich finde das übrigens eine Frechheit, wenn jemand ein Verwarnung bekommt, nur weil er jemanden Tips geben will.
> 
> Gruß Michael




Leider OT - muss aber geklärt werden 

Das halte ich für'n Missverständnis. Tips sind immer willkommen. Und wenn die Boardregeln eingehalten werden, bekommt keiner 'ne Verwarnung #h

OT off


----------



## shorty 38 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, der Wind tobt sich jetzt aus, den im goldenen Oktober hat er einfach keine Zeit dafür. Nur noch 13 Arbeitstage|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Chefonkel (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jau, ich bin ab dem 9.10. auch mit eigenem Boot auf LL, dann sieht man sich ja! Gerne mal auf nen Klönschnack, mein Boot ist die Weiß-Rot-Blaue "SOTRA"!

Gruß Arved


----------



## shorty 38 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Arved, wo auf LL wirst Du dann sein? Gruß Shorty


----------



## Chefonkel (21. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Spodsbjerg, Haus von Novasol! Wo genau hab ich nicht im Kopf!


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin!
Dann klink ich mich hier auch noch mal rein, nachdem ich ich die letzten Wochen keinen Kopp für's Board hatte (Arbeit)
Wir sind auch mit 2 Families bei Haus&Boot in Østerskov und für nen Klönschnack zu haben#6
Weiß zwar nicht, ob ich Brandungsgeschirr mitnehme, aber das ist je nebensächlich;-)
Ich hoffe, der Dorsch steht dann Anfang Oktober schön flach, ich liebe es Ultraleicht im flachen Wasser zu firschen, das macht einfach Laune!


----------



## Greenhorn (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Dann klink ich mich hier auch noch mal rein, nachdem ich ich die letzten Wochen keinen Kopp für's Board hatte (Arbeit)
> Wir sind auch mit 2 Families bei Haus&Boot in Østerskov und für nen Klönschnack zu haben#6
> Weiß zwar nicht, ob ich Brandungsgeschirr mitnehme, aber das ist je nebensächlich;-)
> Ich hoffe, der Dorsch steht dann Anfang Oktober schön flach, ich liebe es Ultraleicht im flachen Wasser zu firschen, das macht einfach Laune!


 
Moin Ham-n-Egg,

das macht auch richtig Laune, ich möchte das ab 16.10. von Spodsbjerg aus versuchen. Hab allerdings hier noch keine Hinweise gefunden, wo man das versuchen sollte. Außer von dem Kameraden, der den Süden (Gulstav, Vognsberg) genannt hatte, aber das ist für mich zu weit, für Dich aber nicht.

Gibv doch bitte eine kurze Meldung ob Du welche im Flachwasser gefunden hast.

Grüße aus PI


----------



## Chefonkel (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Falls jemand GPS-Koordinaten von guten Stellen hat, die nicht im Langelandführer stehen, wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar, sind dieses mal endlich mit GPS vor ort!


----------



## marcibet (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



scheibe 13 schrieb:


> Was ich leider noch immer nicht verstehen, obwohl ich jetzt seit fast 13 Jahren auf der Insel fische, das es immer noch Angler gibt, die nicht wissen was Sie dort machen.Und sich dann noch wundern wenn Sie ohne Fisch oder aber mit kleinen Mengen in den Hafen kommen.



Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen - aber diese Aussage ist Bescheuert. Was hat der Fakt dass es "Langeland-Anfänger" gibt damit zu tun dass du jetzt schon 13 Jahre auf die Insel fährst?? Natürlich weiß jemand der das erste mal dort ist nicht was wie wo und überhaupt. Wie wärs mal mit Tips geben statt motzen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Greenhorn (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



scheibe 13 schrieb:


> Moin Freund der Insel,|wavey:
> 
> ich war wieder einmal vom 04.-18.09.2010 auf der Insel und kann nur Gutes berichten,was den Fischfang angeht,das Wetter na ja.
> Die Male wo man Dorsche angeln konnte, und der Wind und die Strömung nicht so stark waren, ging es von 45cm bis 85cm aufwärts.
> ...


 
Der Gedanke von marcibet ging mir auch durch den Kopf, als ich das gelesen habe. Dein Post geht irgendwie über eine "Du Depp-Ansage" nicht hinaus. Und im selben Post über einen erfolgreiche Trip schreiben und keinerlei Auskünfte wie/was/wann/wo... irgendwie widersprüchlich. Vielleicht sollte das aber auch nicht so klingen. 
Ich glaube alle würden sich freuen, wenn Du Deine Erfolge etwas näher beschreiben würdest und nicht nur mit "dem Schweizer" besprichst...


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Greenhorn!
Hm, berichten kann ich leider nur, ob der Fisch dann schon im flachen steht, wenn wir I-Zugang haben. Ansonsten überschneiden sich und An- bzw. Abfahrzeiten. Ich kann dir höchstens ne sms schicken......
Andere Stellen als die im Süden hab ich auch nicht.....
@Chefonkel: GPS-Daten hab ich keine, allerdings ist der südliche Bereich (müßte um Gulstav und Vognsberg herum sein) vor der Radarstatin ist eigentlich immer für Dorsche im flachen zu haben. Man kann getrost da anfangen, wo die Steilklippen anfangen und bis hinter die Radarstation weitermachen. Irgendwo da ist der Dorsch dann immer....wenn er denn im flachen ist....


----------



## shorty 38 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, bei ruhiger See sollte man ruhig im Herbst mal einen Versuch auf den Plateaus vor Gulstav starten. Dort ist um die 120 Meter tief und wir haben dort im Herbst des öfteren die Kisten gefüllt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zanderman (22. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Boardies*_ |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:,
zur zweiten Oktoberwoche (09.-16.Okt) kam vor einiger Zeit von _*Shorty 38*_ der Vorschlag ein gemeinsames Brandungsangeln zu veranstalten.-Dies wurde ja allgemein sehr gut angenommen, wobei *wir* nur bedingt zusagen wollten ( Bootswetter= wir sind auf dem Teich; Schietwetter=wir machen gerne mit und baden ein paar Würmer , weil unser Equipment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#c wohl zu wünschen lässt, aber Bier haben wir aus dem  Pott natürlich für euch  auch eingepackt).-Da mir die Sache mit dem Boardietreffen aber einfach nicht aus dem Kopf gehen will, möchte ich hier mal anfragen, ob wir uns nicht einfach mal im Hafen Spodsberg treffen wollen.-Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns am *Sonntag, 10.Okt.* *gegen 17³°* am Unterstand direkt zwischen Büro und Slippe des Hafenmeisters Jens Pedersen treffen.-
*Vorteile wären aus unserer Sicht:*
#hMan kann die Boardies aus seinem Trööt mal persönlich kennenlernen.
#h Die meisten waren dann schon 1-2 Tage auf dem Wasser und wir können Info´s tauschen.
#hKeiner verliert viel wertvolle Angelzeit (ist eh schon ziemlich duster um die Zeit).
#hWir haben noch etliche Tage Zeit und können was gemeinsames planen/ absprechen /organisieren.
#hNa ja, und ihr könnt unseren Super Goulaschtopf kennenlernen, denn den bringen wir, mit  kompletten Geschirr in ausreichender Menge mit, wenn wir wissen, wer denn alles kommt.

Wir, das Team der _*"Kampfmakrele"*_ ( Vater-Sohn- 2 Freunde  des Sohns) freuen uns wie jedes Jahr auf "unsere Insel" und würden gerne mit _*"Euch" *_unseren Goulaschtopf  und "euer" Bier teilen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.-
Wie heisst es so schön? Um Antwort wird gebeten (bis 04.Okt. bzgl. des Goulaschtopfes).-

*Petri wünschen* 
Michael (51) Basti (17) Patty (18) und Tim (20)


----------



## Multe (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej shorty 38,    * 120* Meter  ??????
Wo bist du da gelandet. Ist sicher nur die *0* zuviel.
Gruß Multe


----------



## scheibe 13 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Der Gedanke von marcibet ging mir auch durch den Kopf, als ich das gelesen habe. Dein Post geht irgendwie über eine "Du Depp-Ansage" nicht hinaus. Und im selben Post über einen erfolgreiche Trip schreiben und keinerlei Auskünfte wie/was/wann/wo... irgendwie widersprüchlich. Vielleicht sollte das aber auch nicht so klingen.
> Ich glaube alle würden sich freuen, wenn Du Deine Erfolge etwas näher beschreiben würdest und nicht nur mit "dem Schweizer" besprichst...



Ich weis gar nicht warum Ihr beiden euch so aufregt, ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das es Angler gibt, die sich wundern warum sie keine oder wenig Fische fangen, und nicht einmal zu einem kleinen Schnack bereit sind.Das hat aber mit Anfängern nichts zu tun.Denn diese Angler die ich meine fahren auch nicht das erste mal auf die Insel.Und die Sache mit dem Schweizer,damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen das man sich dort vor Ort trifft, um Erfahrungen austauscht, nichts anderes.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Uff, 120m|bigeyes ne, das wär mir zu tief#d
Hab gerade noch mal meine Karten rausgesucht, ob ich mich mit Gulstav und Vognsberg vertan habe, ist aber so, wie ich es geschrieben hatte und bei Shorty ist nur die 0 mit reingerutscht.
Allerdings würd ich es ggf. sogar noch flacher versuchen, so bei 3-9m, aber zu der Jahreszeit ist alles drin. Auch gerne mal bei 20m versuchen, wenn die Heringe im Belt sind.
Und wenn gar kein Strom geht und nix beißt, ist schleppen angesagt|rolleyes
Hei Zanderman, tolle Idee. Ich werd das mit meiner Crew bequatschen, bis zum 04. ist ja noch was hin;-)
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich bis dahin schon auf dem Wasser gewesen bin, da wir erst am 09. anreisen.......nagut, bis 17.30Uhr sollte was gegangen sein
Vielleicht solten wir es sonst Wetterabhängig machen, wann und wo.....


----------



## shorty 38 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe, selbstverständlich 12 Meter, wir sind ja nicht im Langesund in Norge Gruß Shorty

Hallo Zandermann, 10.10. 17:30 Uhr paßt. Bis dann! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Jagst-Carp (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi fahre vom 01.10.-09.10.nach Spotsbjerg,ist zu dieser Zeit auch von euch jemand da oben?? Vieleicht trifft man sich mal.
mfg Elmar


----------



## Multe (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jagst-Carp, ich bin in dieser Woche noch da. Sicher werden wir uns zu einer Plauderstunde mal zusammensetzten.
Im Moment beissen die Platten sehr gut. Mit den Dorschen ist es etwas schwieriger. Bei so wenig Strömung steigen sehr viele aus.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Zanderman (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Boardies
@ Ham-n-EGG**, 
#6 wir werden jedenfalls zu diesem Termin dasein, egal wie das Wetter ist, denn es dürfte m. E. nicht so ganz einfach sein, kurzfristig vor Ort *__*über ein*__* Neues" Wann, wo ,wer?" zu *__*kommunizieren.-*__*Grund: Schlechter Emailkontakt vor Ort, relativ teure Handygebühren, bzw. fehlende Telefonnummern, relativ wenig Zeit u.s.w.-Unser Angebot steht, wer sich bis zum 04.Oktober meldet, wird für den Goulaschtopf am 10.Okt. eingeplant, wer sich später zur Teilnahme entschliesst ist natürlich herzlichst willkommen, nur der Goulaschtopf gibt dann vielleicht nichts mehr her.-Aber vielleicht fällt ja den " Nachzüglern" etwas ein, was man noch beisteuern kann, Angler sind doch meist recht erfinderisch und gesellig.

@ shorty 38: 
#6Wieviel hungrige Nasen seid Ihr ?

Freu mich schon wieder riesig auf "meine Insel", obwohl ich erst im Juni dort war, also bis denne.
#h#h#h
mfG 
michael
*_


----------



## Chefonkel (23. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Michael, ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen! Für den Gulaschtopf brauchst du mich nicht einplanen, da ich nicht weiß, wieviele von uns mit dabei sein werden und ich somit nur mal reinschnuppern werde (wohnen auch in Spodsbj.). 

Gruß Arved


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo könnt ihr mir ein paar Adressen für Miethäuser in Spodsberge an meine PN schreiben? Danke im vorraus


----------



## Jagst-Carp (24. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe
sind mit 2 Autos unterwegs 1x Passat (silber) Kennzeichen KÜN, 1  Mazda  mit SHA , Boot Cresent.


----------



## shorty 38 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zandermann, wir sind 3 Personen und werden uns auf ein Gulasch sehen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Chris19 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so, zurück von LL (18.-26.9.)
sonntags und dienstags wegen Wind gut Platte gefangen. Mittwoch dann erster Versuch auf Dorsch, aber nach 2 Wochen Wind war das recht zäh, leider auch komplett ohne Strömung, Donnerstag auch kein Strom, dafür Freitag erst viel davon (> 2,5 kn), nachmittags dann abnehmend. Fänge wurden von Tag zu Tag besser, Samstag dann zu zweit in knapp 3 Stunden um die 100 Dorsche, davon etwa die Hälfte maßig und 24 Stück zwischen 50 und 70cm mitgenommen. Leider mussten wir abbrechen weil wir verabredet waren, da wäre sicher noch mehr gegangen.
Generell gab es die Woche nur einen Fisch über 10 kg, aber wie erwähnt, Wind und Strömung haben das nicht zugelassen. Aber Angelei war wie immer top!:m


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (27. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hei Chris!
Das hört sich doch nicht so schlecht an, wenn man die Tage mit Wind rausnimmt:g
und 24 Dorsche von 50-70 an einem Tag sind klasse!
Wo habt ihr die gefangen? Im tiefen um die 15-25m oder schon flacher?


----------



## Multe (27. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja, mit dem Wind hat man hier im Moment so einige Probleme. Aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Tagsüber sind die Mefos sehr aktiv und so wurden gestern einige bis 75cm gefangen und am nachmittag hatte ich in 1std. mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer 10 Dorsche , alle um die 45cm. Die durften aber alle wieder in die Ostsee zurück.
Am Samstag hatte eine Gruppe Dänen ihre Vereinsmeisterschaft im Plattfischangeln vom Kutter aus. Der Sieger ging mit weit über 100 Platte von Board.
Die Dorsche hatte ich am Samstag alle südlich von Spodsbjerg in einer Tiefe von 16m.
Im Bermuda läuft gar nichts.


----------



## Chris19 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ham-n-egg
jep, so 16-18m, tiefer ging gar nix. hatten den platz angefahren weil wir früher da schon fisch hatten. hat halt funktioniert|rolleyes
was man die woche so bis jetzt sieht kommt der wind vorwiegend aus ost, wird also recht ungemütlich für die kollegen vor ort. reicht wohl mehr oder weniger nur fürn strand. aber mefo's nimmt man ja auch gern:m


----------



## Multe (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jagst - Carp, nehm auf alle Fälle mal eine Spinnrute mit. Sollte der Wind immer noch sehr heftig sein, so könnt ihr wenigstens vom Ufer aus den Schuppenträgern nachstellen. Da läuft es nämlich sehr gut.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Fleiginho (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jagst - Carp, nehm auf alle Fälle mal eine Spinnrute mit. Sollte der Wind immer noch sehr heftig sein, so könnt ihr wenigstens vom Ufer aus den Schuppenträgern nachstellen. Da läuft es nämlich sehr gut.
> Gruß Multe


 
Hallo Multe magst du mir veraten an welchen Stränden es momentan besonders gut läuft?


----------



## Multe (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Fleiginho, auf der ganzen Ostseite kannst du im Moment bei diesem Wind ( N - NO ) nicht angeln. So läuft es um Bagenkop und in Ristinge sehr gut. Rund um Bagenkop hast du auch noch die Möglichkeit Regenbogenforellen, die im Hafen ausgesetzt wurden, zu fangen. Das sind alles Fische über 1kg.
Da das Wasser im Moment sehr hoch ist, hast du in Dimesodde auch die Möglichkeit Dorsche mit der Spinnrute zu fangen.
Letzte Woche lief es auch in Botofte sehr gut mit den Mefos, aber dann hat der Wind gedreht und nun rollen 2m hohe Wellen an den Strand. 
Ab Morgen soll sich das alles ja ändern. Mal sehen, was dann kommt.
Mit Sicherheit kann man dann wieder mit dem Boot raus den Dorschen und Platten nachstellen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Fleiginho (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe. Vielen Dank für die Infos. Bin schon richtig im Angelfieber. War jetzt 3 mal vornehmlich zum Bootsangeln auf Langeland. In diesem Jahr will ich aber auch ein paar Tage vom Ufer aus los. Wenn der Wind so bleibt wohl eher jeden Tag. Meine 2 Mefos auf Langeland waren bisher wohl eher Zufallstreffer. Hab die Uferfischerei auf LL bisher auch nicht wirklich ernsthaft betrieben... 

Mal sehen, ich fahr ja auch erst in 1,5 Wochen los. Bis dahin kann ja auch schon wieder alles ganz anders sein. Allen die jetzt schon auf Langeland sind Wünsch ich viel Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Multe (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Habe heute in Ristinge wieder eine schöne 53er Mefo gefangen. Eine 40er habe ich wieder zurückgesetzt und habe noch 2 versemmelt. Ich denke, das dies Regenbogner waren.
Eine weitere von der ganz großen Sorte hat sich noch an der Oberfläche gezeigt.
Das alles in 2 Std. Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern.
DMI hat ab dem WE aber ein fürchterliches Wetter vorausgesagt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Fleiginho (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na dann mal Petri Heil. Hoffentlich wird es mit dem Wetter nicht so schlimm wie es da steht. Gemeldete 16m/s am Montag - das ist ein Brett. Da kann man ja nur noch im Ferienhaus liegen und sich das Wetter schöntrinken...


----------



## Jagst-Carp (28. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Werd ich auch machen Multe,Danke für Info


----------



## shorty 38 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe, wer setzt im Hafen von Bagenkop Regenbogenforellen aus?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gruß Shorty


----------



## knutemann (29. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Abgehauene ReFo-Salzwasser=Steelhead|rolleyes Kampfstark und sehr lecker


----------



## belle67 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Multe, wer setzt im Hafen von Bagenkop Regenbogenforellen aus?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gruß Shorty


am 11.09. war in bagenkop sowas wie "tag des fisches" oder "fischfest" und da haben die ein hafenbecken mit netzen abgesperrt und 350 kg forellen und 150 kg plattfisch ausgesetzt !


----------



## der Timo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na wollen ma sehen, ob wir uns treffen. Wir kommen auch mit zwei Familie und wohnen in Lokkeby.


----------



## Multe (29. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej shorty 38, wie belle67 schon gepostet hat, haben sie in Bagenkop das Hafenbassin mit einem Netz abgesperrt und 500 kg Fische ins Hafenbecken gesetzt. Wer dann Angeln wollte , musste dann an diesem bestimmten -Fiskens Dag-  200 bzw. 400DKK hinblättern ( je nach dem wie lange man angeln wollte ) Ich glaube, gefangen wurde nichts 
http://www.fyens.dk/article/1683636:Langeland--Fisken-noed-sin-dag-i-Bagenkop
Danach wurde das Netz wieder entfernt und nun schwimmen die Regenbogner im Südteil der Insel in der Ostsee.
@ Knutemann, da muss ich dir sowas von Recht geben.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardies
Hallo *Zandermann*
auch wir sind in dieser woche( 09.10-16.1 vor Ort,sind auch neugierig wer sich alles hinter den Pseudos verbiergt. Wir sind 4 Ostsee neulinge.
Wir sind daher für jede Info offen. Vom Gullaschtopf kannst du für mich *eine* Portion reservieren. Hoffentlich spielt in dieser woche das Wetter mit.
Gruss an alle Langeland Fans vom Ruhrgebietler und von Z@nder
Auf diesem weg auch einen netten gruss an *Multe*.


----------



## shorty 38 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für die Infos! Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste in der Brandung mit Forellenteig angelt:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersagen so anschaue, dann bekomm ich richtig Angst. Zwar kann man denen nicht immer glauben schenken, aber im Moment blässt der Wind ja eigentlich immer. 

Naja, noch ist ne starke Woche Zeit und dran machen kann man sowieso nichts. Man muss es nehmen wie es kommt. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Berkley Forellenteig und Spirolinos nicht vergessen.


----------



## Michael Horn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich glaub ich lass mein Boot daheim und kauf mir nen Drachen. :q


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Taucheranzug und Harpune wäre auch nicht schlecht !!


----------



## Z@nder (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ansonsten ist nur Brandungsangeln angesagt:c.


----------



## Michael Horn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Moin Boardies*_ |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:,
> zur zweiten Oktoberwoche (09.-16.Okt) kam vor einiger Zeit von _*Shorty 38*_ der Vorschlag ein gemeinsames Brandungsangeln zu veranstalten.-Dies wurde ja allgemein sehr gut angenommen, wobei *wir* nur bedingt zusagen wollten ( Bootswetter= wir sind auf dem Teich; Schietwetter=wir machen gerne mit und baden ein paar Würmer , weil unser Equipment
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen und ein 5 Liter Fässle lecker Pfälzer Bierchen mitbringen. 

Essenstechnisch plane mich/uns mal nicht ein, da ich nicht weiss, was an diesem Tag familientechnisch abgeht. 

Aber wir kommen auf jeden Fall vorbei.

Gruß Michael

@shorty: Mit wie vielen Personen fährst Du nach Spodsberg, vieleicht, kann man ja zusammen fahren!


----------



## shorty 38 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, wir sind an diesem Tag 3 Angler! Vielleicht fahren alle mit, aber ich muß noch mit den beiden anderen reden. Falls du noch Platz im Auto hast, könnte ich mich ja um dein Pfälzer Bier kümmern|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hei, ab nächste Woche Donnerstag nur noch Ententeich|rolleyes
Wir werden mal versuchen, zu dem Treffen am Sonntag zu kommen, plant uns aber essentechnisch nicht mit ein, wenn noch was da wäre o.k, ansonsten unser Prob;-)
Vielleicht nehm ich mein Brandungszeug ja doch noch mit, kommt drauf an, was die nächste Woche beim Windfinder drin steht....


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

fährt denn eigendlich auch mal jemand von Lolland aus los in den Langelandbelt ? 
Anfahrt über Kolding/Middelfart ist halt ne schöne Rundreise |bigeyes


----------



## Chefonkel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir fahren über Kolding, wobei das mit dem eigenen Boot nun auf der Kippe steht weg. trailermangels #d Allein die Fähre nach Spodsbjerg mit Auto+Anhänger wären hin und zurück ca. 90€...


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

in der tat .... 
irgendwie würd ich ja auch zu gern mal nach LL ... 
aber entweder einmal 400 KM komplett um den Pudding rum - oder 2 mal mit der Fähre .... 
beides irgendwie wahrlich nicht ideal ... mal sehen, vielleicht komme ich ja mal dazu von Lolland aus in See zu stechen


----------



## Chefonkel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also wir sind von Oldenburg aus auch 500 km unterwegs, die eine Stunde macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett, und wenn man so rund 100€ pro Fahrt "spart", fällt die Entscheidung recht schnell!


----------



## Jagst-Carp (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Heute Abend 22.00H gehts nach Langeland             ))


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jagst-Carp, schalt aber unterwegs das Gebläse ab. Im Moment weht es hier ganz heftig.
So sehen wir uns dann in der Frühe im Hafen bei Nikolaj.
Gute Fahrt!
gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe,

wie sind die Voraussichten für die nächste Woche, kann man da schon etwas sagen. Irgendwann muss sich doch der Wind ausgeblasen haben. 
Ist jeden Tag so starker Wind?

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, wir bekommen einen goldenen Oktober! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 

ja wollen wirs doch mal hoffen. Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.

Sag mal, Hab ich das richtig verstanden. Ihr seid mit 5 Mann in einem 14 Personen Haus!!!

Gruß


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Shorty,

bist Du auch noch Hannover Fan. Ich saß letzte Woche im Fritz-Walter Stadion in Kaiserslautern und musste mich über die Kicker aus Hannover aufregen. Zu allem Elend haben die auch noch die 3 Punkt aus der Pfalz geklaut.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Selbstverständlich bin ich 96 Fan und ich fand es Sonntag richtig schön, wie man aus einer Chance 3 Punkte machen kann. In der letzten Saison wäre Euer Pfostenschuß bestimmt drin gewesen, aber diese Saison haben wir richtig Glück. Heute Abend gegen St. Pauli noch mal einen Dreier und Bayern verliert in Dortmund. Dann stehen wir 8 Punkte vor den Bayern und das alleine ist schon ein innerlicher Reichsparteitag für mich:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
Bayern verliert in Dortmund:vik: so ist es,
Jetzt noch eine woche und es geht los, werde langsam kribbelig.#h


----------



## Jagst-Carp (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jagst-Carp, schalt aber unterwegs das Gebläse ab. Im Moment weht es hier ganz heftig.
> So sehen wir uns dann in der Frühe im Hafen bei Nikolaj.
> Gute Fahrt!
> gruß Multe



Danke

Haben so geladen das Auto nicht weggeblasen wird bis unters Dach voll
geht nix mehr rein|uhoh:

Wir sehen uns.........................................#6


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael Horn, so wie es im Moment aussieht, bleibt der Wind mit min. 9m/sek. bis Donnerstag erhalten. Aber die haben sich ja schon sehr oft geirrt. Hoffen wir das Beste. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe, 

laut den Wetterprognosen, die ich so im Netz gefunden habe, sieht es wirklich im Moment nicht so gut aus. Aber wie Du auch sagtest, kann man denen nicht immer glauben schenken. 

Wollen wir mal das beste hoffen...... für Euch diese Woche .... und für uns nächste Woche

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich 96 Fan und ich fand es Sonntag richtig schön, wie man aus einer Chance 3 Punkte machen kann. In der letzten Saison wäre Euer Pfostenschuß bestimmt drin gewesen, aber diese Saison haben wir richtig Glück. Heute Abend gegen St. Pauli noch mal einen Dreier und Bayern verliert in Dortmund. Dann stehen wir 8 Punkte vor den Bayern und das alleine ist schon ein innerlicher Reichsparteitag für mich:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


 
Hallo Shorty, 

mein Beileid.....zumindest nen Punkt hättet Ihr verdient gehabt. Aber Euch ging es heute fast so wie uns letzte Woche. Nur hatte Pauli ein paar Chanchen mehr. 

Natürlich sind auch wir Pfälzer keine Bayern Freunde und drücken dem BVB am Sonntag ganz arg die Daumen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 

habe ne Frage zum Brandgunsfischen!

Welche Köder außer Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm (sind ja ganz schön treuer) kann man beim Brandungsangeln noch verwenden?

Kann man mit Shrimps oder Tauwurm fischen?

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nein, das geht leider nicht. da musst du schon Ringler oder Wattis nehmen.
Krabben fliegen beim Werfen auch weg.
 Kannst auch mit GULP Würmern probieren aber das geht auch ins Geld.
Werde nun mal Jagst-Carp besuchen, die wohnen gerade um die Ecke.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

ich habe schon gehört, dass manche mit Tauwurm fischen!

Kann das sein?

Gruß Michael


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

mit tauwurm gehts auch sehr gut


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 
habe da mal was von Messermuscheln gehört, kann das sein ? diese länglichenTeile sind angeblich nicht so teuer.


----------



## fki (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ne Frage zum Brandgunsfischen!
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Herbst mit Gulp (Sandorm) Würmer geangelt. Am Strand habe ich bemerkt das meine Wattwürmer noch in der Ferienwohnung waren|evil:. Aus lauter Verzweiflung und weil ich natürlich angeln wollte, habe ich mit den Kunstwürmern die ich schon seit einen Jahr spazieren fahre- geangelt.
Was soll ich sagen,ich habe richtig gut gefangen.
Die Tage darauf habe ich natürlich ausprobiert was besser ist. Natur  oder künstlich. Das Ergebniss war durch die Bank ausgeglichen.

Gruß FKI


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, Sandaal (Tobis) sind noch eine Alternative, wenn Ringler oder Wattis ausverkauft oder auf Grund von schlechtem Wetter nicht erhältlich sind. Ferner lassen sich Sandaale auch gut werfen und sind mit die besten Köder für Steinbutt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zanderman (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Boardies,*_
bin zeitlich momentan ein wenig knapp. habe aber eure Rückmeldungen zum Goulaschtopf gelesen und werde entsprechend vorplanen, auf das Bier von meinem Namensvetter Michael freue ich mich besonders..:l
_*@ Chefonkel und
@ 3 x Shorty 38 und 
@ ruhrgebietler*_
habe eure Meldung natürlich notiert, freu mich schon ....
_*@ruhrgebietler*_ die Geschichte mit den  Messermuscheln kenne ich nur aus der Nordseeangelei, dort klappt es wohl, für die Ostsee kenne ich keine Ergebnisse.habe aber für dieses Jahr etliche kg als Köder vorgeplant.Vorteil bei der Messermuschel ist unzweifelhaft die TATSACHE. das man sie immer wieder einfrieren kann...dat mach mal mit nem Watti!!!!!
*@michael horn*
sorry, das mit den Tauwürmern hör ich hier zum ersten Mal, wie hälterst Du ihn denn für den LL Aufenhalt?
mfG
michael


----------



## akira (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Muschelfleisch geht auch man muss es nur fixiren mit Nähgarn o.ä.
Kleine Heringsfetzen sollen auch gut gehen..


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, vor 2 Jahren habe ich in Fredmose eine Truppe Waliser (20 Mann) getroffen, die dort mit der Multirolle in der Brandung fischten. Sie hatten sich Köder von der Insel mitgebracht, auf die sie aber sehr wenig fingen. Muscheln waren dabei, riesige Würmer, Shrimps etc..... Diese Köder haben sie dann als Cocktail in vielen Kombinationen gefischt, aber wie schon gesagt, war der Fang nicht gut. Für ihre zweite Nacht kauften sie den Angelladen von Thomas in Spodsbjerg fast leer, nachdem sie tagsüber schon die Würmer von Thorben Hansen geplüdert hatten. Der Fang wurde mit den frischen köder dann auch besser. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fleiginho (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, hat irgendwer hier im Board Lust mit mir und eventuell einem weiteren Angler am nächsten Samstag und Sonntag ein Boot in Spodsbjerg zu mieten oder mich und eventuell meine Kumpel mitzunehmen???? Der Rest meiner Crew kommt erst Sonntag gegen abend nach LL da sie erst noch die Farben unserer Fußballmannschaft würdevoll vertreten müssen. Würd mich über PN oder Antwort hier sehr freuen. Die Windvorhersage sieht im Moment recht gut aus...


----------



## scheibe 13 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ne Frage zum Brandgunsfischen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, beim Brandungsangeln kannst Du grundsätzlich alles verwenden,auch Shrimps.Du solltest dann nur Deine Köder mit sogenanntem Wickelband(Stonfo Gummiband)auf dem Haken festwickeln.Somit fliegen Dir die Köder auch nicht vom Haken.Es ist zwar ein wenig Arbeit geht aber super gut.Zur Info wenn die wassertemperatur sinkt,sind Muscheln und Fischfetzen ein sehr guter Köder.

Gruß Scheibe 13


----------



## Boedchen (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guuuuten morgen )))
So ihr lieben , noch 4 wochen dann gehts auf die Insel ^^
voher noch ein wehnig Brandeln und schonmal Seeluft Schnuppern 
Noch jemand zwischen dem 29->30 auf der insel?
Wir sind OBEN diesesmal.

@Multe 
Gieb ma nen Tip wo ich am besten in der Gegend da hinfahre
Runter nach Spodsberg iss mir zu weit.


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardies,
noch 5 Tage bis LL die Spannung steigt.
Wettertechnisch sieht es gar nicht so übel aus.
Wie sind denn im moment die Tiefen und welche farben laufen am besten ?
Wir werden dann am Samstag unsere erste Tour auf der Ostsee machen.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin!
Sieht ja nicht so dolle aus mit dem Wind, bis Sonntag weiter aus Ost mit 3-5bft #d 
Kann man nur hoffen, daß sich die Prognose langsam bessert, oder zumindest Westwind bringt
Brnadungsgeschirr ist aber auf alle Fälle mit am Start....
Da haben doch die Kiez-Kicker den 96ern die Punkte geklaut:q wenigstens eine gute Nachricht am WE. Nagut, wenn man den Sieg vom HSV und die Niederlagen vom FCB dazu nimmt noch 2 mehr:vik:
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, sind wir zu 99% am Sonntag bei nem Klönschnack dabei.


----------



## Mad-Max100 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

wir (4 Mann) sind seit Samstag von LL zurück und ich gebe mal einen kurzen Bericht ab. Samstag: Ankunft 16.00 Uhr, Bootübernahme und 2,5 Stunden raus, "geiles Wetter" 4 Stück Dorsche bis 55 cm, grüner Leuchtturm südlich des Hafens. Sonntag: Nord-Wind zwischen 5-6 Bf. an raus fahren nicht zu denken. Montag: Nord-Wind zwischen 4-6 Bf., Wellen bis 2 Meter, trotzdem rausgefahren und nach 4 Stunden abgebrochen, Ergebnis: 2 Dorsche von 45 cm (langweilig). Dienstag: Nord-West-Wind 4-6 Bf., Unter Land auf Plattis, Ergebnis: 35 Stck (nicht schlecht). Mittwoch: Nord-West-Wind 3-4 Bf., allerdings Unterströmung durch das zurück laufende Wasser aus Süd, mit 200g nicht zum Grund gekommen. Fischen abgebrochen ! Donnerstag: immer noch Unterströmung ohne Ende, unter Land Pattis (15 Stück). Freitag Ost-Wind 5-6 Bf. keine Möglichkeit zum Fischen. Samstag noch der gleiche Wind, aber das war uns egal denn wir sind ja Abgereist. Also, scheiß..... Woche zum Angeln, das einzige Positive war, Sonne die ganze Woche ! Info aus dem Hafen: (ich weiß, einige werden mich jetzt erschlagen) es bleid die ganze Woche Windig zwischen 5-6 Bf. Nord-Ost, Süd-Ost


----------



## Zanderman (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Hallo Fleiginho*_,
wir können Dir leider keinen Platz anbieten, da wir komplett sind, aber vielleicht hat ja ein anderer Boardie noch einen Rutenhalter für dich frei.
Gruß michael


----------



## Zanderman (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Hallo Mad-Max 100,*_
danke für die Auskunft.-Ist natürlich schade, wenn´s einen  die ganze Woche so hart trifft, 1-2 Tage haben wir um diese Zeit aber auch fast immer Landaufenthalt.


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jungs bleibt locker, wir bekommen einen goldenen Oktober und der Wind hat noch eine Woche Zeit sich zu drehen und auszublasen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo *Zandermann,*
woher beziehst du die Messermuscheln würde als Alternative auch welche mitnehmen. Wir kommen ja aus der gleichen gegend. Man sieht sich


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Sportsfreunde, der Wind dreht laut Dänischen Seewetterbericht am Sonntag den 10. 10. auf Nord, mit 5 m/s  Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja Jungs, wohin der Wind die Dorsche geweht hat, das kann hier im Moment keiner sagen. Auch auf welche Farbe sie gerade stehen, muss unbeantwortet bleiben, denn wie es gerade aussieht, kommt auch diese Woche so schnell keiner raus. Auch wenn der Wind nachlassen sollte, so ist garantiert immer noch eine starke Strömung da. Am Ufer fehlt etwa 1m an Wasser und das läuft dann wieder zurück.
Deshalb wird die ganze Woche kein gezieltes Angeln auf Dorsch möglich sein.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

es tut mir wirlich sehr leid für die Angler, die letzte und diese Woche auf LL sind/waren. 

Lautr den aktuellen Vorhersagen soll es ja wirklich erst ab kommenden Sonntag besser werden. 

Die Aussage von Shorty wir evtl. zutreffen . Der goldene Oktober kommt #6...... aber erst ab der nächste Woche. 

Was die Unterwasserströmung betrifft, da mach ich mir in Bukkemose nicht so große Sorgen. Wir sind für alle Situationen eingedeckt. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute, stetiger Ostwind treibt die Nahrung natürlich auch an die westliche Kante des Fahrwassers und in die Uferregionen und damit natürlich auch ihre Jäger. Ferner kühlt sich das Uferwasser auch schneller ab und die Chancen den Dorsch im Flachen zu fangen steigen damit. Was für Wassertemperaturen haben wir momentan vor Ort? Gruß Shorty


----------



## Mad-Max100 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo shorty 38, in der letzten Woche lagen die Wassertemperaturen zwischen 12,8-13,2 Grad.


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Mad-Max 100, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Info. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zanderman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Hallo Ruhrgebietler,*_

wir haben die Messermuscheln vom letzten Nordseeangeln mitgebracht und wieder eingefroren (geht bei diesen immer wieder einwandfrei, wenn denn die Gattin mitspielt.....) Die Überlegung war:Wenn denn teure Nordseewattis aus Holland in LL eingesetzt werden, warum sollen dann die Messermuscheln nicht ebenfalls funzen? Wir werden experimentieren und berichten...
Gute Fahrt nach LL
Gruß #h
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen, 

noch zwei Tage bis es los geht und laut Wettervorhersage ab Sonntag nur noch wenig Wind. Ich werde schon ganz nervös.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael Horn, ich hoffe für euch das Beste mit dem Wetter. Im Moment stimmt die Vorhersage jedenfalls nicht. Für Heute hatten sie schon den Wind nach unten gesetzt und nun bläst es trotzdem immernoch mit 11m/sek.
Für Morgen haben sie die Vorhersage auch schon 2x geändert.

*Aber nun mal zu einer schlechten Nachricht.*
Gestern ist bei Windstärke 5-6 bei Lundeborg auf Fünen ein Boot mit 4 deutschen Anglern  gekentert. Leider sind dabei 2 Mann, trotz Rettungsweste ums Leben gekommen. Beide waren sehr stark unterkühlt. Die beiden anderen konnten sich von selbst retten. 
Die Wellen waren da nicht so hoch wie im Langelandbelt und trotzdem kam es zu diesem schrecklichen Unglück.
Auch vor Spodsbjerg probieren immer wieder unvernünftige Angler bei solchen Windstärken und auflandigem Wind raus zu fahren.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schlim, schlimm! Leider hört man immer wieder von diesen Nachrichten: Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenden!
Der Respekt vor dem Meer sollte man nie ablegen!
Das Positive an der Slippe von Bukkemose: Wenn man da nicht mehr ordentlich slippen kann, hat man auch nichts auf dem Meer verloren.
Viele denken ja, im Hafen ist es ja ruhig, so schlimm kann es ja nicht werden.
Man kann da immer nur zur Vorsicht raten und sich regelmäßig mit dem Hafenmeister, Vermieter o.ä. Personen auseinandersetzen, ob sich eine Ausfahrt lohnt, bzw. wie hoch das Gwefährungspotenzial ist.
Wettermäßig scheint es ja besser zu werden. Ich hoffe auf alle Fälle auf ein paar ruhigere Tage, daß man die Angel schwingen kann.....


----------



## Z@nder (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
auch mein  Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen. Man sollte natürlich nicht sein Leben für ein paar Fische aufs Spiel setzen. Ab Samstag sind wir und viele Boardis ja auch dort. Ich hoffe, das wir auf uns gegenseitig aufpassen und nicht unser Leben leichtsinnig aufs Spiel setzen, nur um ein paar Fische zu fangen. 

Gruß an alle, die demnächst auf LL sind.


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch ich spreche mein Beileid an die Hinterblieben aus. 

Wenn man so etwas liest, da läuft es einem eiskalt den Buckel herunter.

Ich habe auch schon des öffteren Leute angesprochen, die bei aufkommendem starkem Wind den Hafen raus sind. Ich verstehe das manchmal wirklich nicht. Natürlich freut man sich das ganze Jahr auf den Angelurlaub, aber gegen die Mutter Natur kann man leider nichts machen und da sollte man dann eben nichts riskieren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
auch ich möchte auf diesem Weg mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen richten. 
Ich habe mal eine frage zu den derzeitigen Benzinpreisen auf Langeland.
Sind sie moderat oder sollte man vor der Grenze volltanken.
Noch 56 Std.dann gehts los.
Gruss an alle die noch da sind und an die, die noch hochfahren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Ruhrgebietler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich möchte auf diesem Weg mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen richten.
> Ich habe mal eine frage zu den derzeitigen Benzinpreisen auf Langeland.
> Sind sie moderat oder sollte man vor der Grenze volltanken.
> ...


 
Hi Ruhrgebietler,

das nimmt sich wirklich kaum noch was..............es gab Zeiten, da ist man noch schnell in Tyskland an die Tankstelle gefahren und hat vollgetankt. *Heute ist es dort genauso günstig?? Ääääh neee, bei uns ist es auch so teuer!!!!!* |bigeyes


----------



## Multe (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ruhrgebietler, musst halt sehen, wann die Preise unter 10,00DKK fallen. Hatte diese Woche an OK  9,60 DKK gesehen. Sonst immer um die 10,00 DKK.
Gruß Multe


----------



## belle67 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

mitte september war es auf langeland ca. 5 - 6 cent teurer wie in deutschland !


----------



## goeddoek (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier derzeit ca 4 -5 Cent günstiger #h

Aktuelle Preise findest Du hier > http://www.fdmbenzinpriser.dk/default.aspx


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
danke für die vielen Antworten, dann brauch ich ja hier nicht so viel bunkern.


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, das sind natürlich schlechte Nachrichten und auf diesem Weg möchte ich den Hinterbliebenden mein Beleid aussprechen. Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nur noch 3 Tage!


----------



## Feuer35 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Von meiner Seite auch Beileit an die Hinterbliebenen.Ich als Feuerwehrmann kenne leider solche Sachen wenn sich Leute ganz einfach überschätzen und denken sie können die Natur oder die Physik überlisten. Leider trifft es dann aber nicht nur diese. Wie viele Bordies hier schon geschrieben haben es lohnt sich wegen nichts auf der Welt sein eigenes Leben aufs spiel zu setzen schon gar nicht für nen Fisch. So und an alle die jetzt noch hochfahren ein dickes Petri und viel Spass bei euren geplanten Grillabend wie ich hier lesen konnte.

Gruß Feuer34


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde! Die Bundesausgabe der Bildzeitung bringt heute folgende Meldung:Zwei Deutsche sterben bei Angel-Ausflug  Kopenhagen-Vier Männer aus Süddeutschland starteten vom dänischen Hafen Lohals (Langeland-Anmerkung Shorty) mit einem Boot zu einem Angelausflug auf der Ostsee. Doch sie fuhren zu weit hinaus, gerieten in schweren Seegang! Das klein Boot kenterte, zwei Angler (49, 51 ) ertranken. Die beiden anderen, ein Vater (47) und sein Sohn (29), retteten sich nach zwei Stunden ans Ufer.


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, ich wüsche euch die nächste Woche solch einen Angeltag wie wir ihn heute hatten. Mir schmerzen alle Gräten nach sehr anstrengenden *3* ( !!!!!) Angelstunden.
Die großen Dorsche bissen wie verrückt und nach 3 Std. war dann die Strömung so stark, das wir abgebrochen haben. Wir hätten sowieso abgebrochen, denn es war völlig genug was in der Kiste lag.
Alle Dorsche haben wir in einer Tiefe von 15-16m gefangen. Mit Gummi lief leider nichts sondrn nur auf *aufgelegtem* Pilker mit 50 80 gr.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe...#h

wie groß waren sie denn?? Auch wenn ich vor Neid platze!!

Irgendwann kommt auch mein Tag....|kopfkrat

Viel Glück noch und allen die am we aufbrechen....ruhigen See und volle Kisten!!


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej KielerSprotte85, die gaaanz großen Dorsche ( +10kg ) waren es nicht. Aber die lagen so bei 70 - 80cm.
 Das ist die ideale größe zum Filetieren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das sind wirklich sehr schöne Fische, dickes Petri und für morgen noch nen windleichten und fischreichen Angeltag.


----------



## Z@nder (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ENDLICH.. Es ist so weit .
Nach langem warten werden wir heute nach dem Fussballspiel nach LL aufbrechen. Wünsche allen, die ab morgen dort sind eine gute Reise. Freue mich schon sehr auf erholsame..|kopfkrat ich meine FISCHREICHE Angelwoche. Werden zwischendurch berichten, falls Internet vorhanden ist.

bis Sonntag in Spodsbjerg...


----------



## Michael Horn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Und die Wettervorhersage sieht ja wirklich gut bis bestens aus. Da wolln wir doch mal hoffen, dass sich das nicht mehr zum Schlechten wendet.

Gruß Michael


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen...

also in S-H soll ab heute der goldene Herbst mit viel Sonne beginnen. Und da es nach Langeland Luftlinie nen Katzensprung ist, sollte es auch dort sehr schön werden.*Neid an alle Langelandangler* |supergri

Mal schauen, vielleicht werd ich in 2 Wochen noch mal los.

Bis dahin freu ich mich auf Berichte und Bilder!!|supergri

Gruß aus dem beschaulichen Kiel!!


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
die Koffer sind gepackt, nach dem Fussballspiel gehts Los.
Morgen mittag gehts auf Wasser so Petrus es zulässt. Petri an alle .|wavey:


----------



## fki (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo!

Wie sieht es momentan mit Meerforellen aus?
Hat es jemand von euch probiert?
Wird bißchen was gefangen?

Gruß fki|rolleyes


----------



## sts1 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

jo
wir fahren heute nacht auch los 
mit den wetter schauts auch gut aus
also petri heil


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, ich muß noch ein bißchen Hannoversche Allgemeine drucken, aber mein Auto steht gepackt auf dem Firmenparkplatz. Nach Feierabend so gegen 4 Uhr werde ich sofort losfahren. Ich hoffe gegen 8 Uhr bei Morten an der Scheune zu sein und um 9 Uhr im Ferienhaus schlafen zu können. Ich fahre einen silbernen Passat Kombi mit H-SW. Bis später, Shorty


----------



## Multe (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, heute lief es wieder richtig rund. Die Dorsche waren sogar noch etwas größer. Auch wir haben unsere Koffer schon gepackt und sind dann Morgen ab 10 Uhr auf dem Heimweg.
Es waren wieder mal 3 sehr schöne Wochen auf LL. Auch wenn Wind und Strömung nicht so ganz auf der Seite der Angler waren. 
Haben aber, wenn man raus konnte, überdurchschnittlich gut gefangen. 
Auch die Mefos haben mich mal wieder nicht im Stich gelassen und etliche treten nun die Reise nach Deutschland an.
Wünsche allen, die jetzt nach LL kommen sehr gute Fänge und einen schönen Urlaub.
Für Fleiginho und Z@nder gibt es eine Überraschung wenn sie hier ankommen. Ich hoffe, sie freuen sich darüber.
*@ fki*, die Mefos sind im Moment sehr aktiv. Es werden welche bis 6kg. gefangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## jannisO (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jungs, heute lief es wieder richtig rund. Die Dorsche waren sogar noch etwas größer. Auch wir haben unsere Koffer schon gepackt und sind dann Morgen ab 10 Uhr auf dem Heimweg.
> Es waren wieder mal 3 sehr schöne Wochen auf LL. Auch wenn Wind und Strömung nicht so ganz auf der Seite der Angler waren.
> Haben aber, wenn man raus konnte, überdurchschnittlich gut gefangen.
> Auch die Mefos haben mich mal wieder nicht im Stich gelassen und etliche treten nun die Reise nach Deutschland an.
> ...




Fotos, wir wollen auch Pics sehen |rolleyes
ich finde es schade, das in Vergleich zu letzten Jahr nur viel geschrieben und viel erzählt wird aber so gut wie niemand, einen vernünftigen Bericht mit Bildern geschrieben hat.So manch einer meldete sich hier kurz zu Wort aber letztlich gab es keinen Bericht mit Bildern  #d#d#d#d


----------



## Chefonkel (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, um 7 uhr ist hier Abfahrt. Wir sind mit rotem T4 und Trailer/Boot unterwegs in Spodsbjerg! Bis die Tage und allzeit ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## Jagst-Carp (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfreunde! Die Bundesausgabe der Bildzeitung bringt heute folgende Meldung:Zwei Deutsche sterben bei Angel-Ausflug  Kopenhagen-Vier Männer aus Süddeutschland starteten vom dänischen Hafen Lohals (Langeland-Anmerkung Shorty) mit einem Boot zu einem Angelausflug auf der Ostsee. Doch sie fuhren zu weit hinaus, gerieten in schweren Seegang! Das klein Boot kenterte, zwei Angler (49, 51 ) ertranken. Die beiden anderen, ein Vater (47) und sein Sohn (29), retteten sich nach zwei Stunden ans Ufer.


Hallo
ich bin einer der Überlebenden (49 nicht 47 da gehen die Falschmeldungen schon los)
Ertrunken ist KEINER beide starben an Unterkühlung und erschöpfung
es war kein schwerer SEEGANG!!!!
es waren 3 GROSSE WELLEN die unser 4,50m langes Boot zum kentern brachte.
zu Weit Hinaus?? keineswegs wir waren zwischen 
Lohals und Fünen. 
wir sind heute morgen gegen 01.00h nach Hause gekommen,es ist wahnsinn was alles im Internet
verbreitet wird. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben mein Sohn und ich noch kein Wort den Medien berichte! erst am Donnerstagabend konnte unsere
Tageszeitung Kontakt zu uns aufnehmen. Denen wir dann unseren UNFALL so schildern konnten was wirklich geschah.Es war weder menschliches oder Technisches Versagen noch Unkenntniss .
Schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren sind mein leider 
Verstorbener Kamerad 2 mal Jährlich auf Langeland Spodsbjerg gewesen,unser Boot war mit allen Mitteln ausgestattet Echolot,GPRS,Signal und Positionsleuchte und mit 17PS Ersatzmotor ausgestattet.Wir alle trugen 
NEU-Überprüfte Rettungswesten.An die Signalpistole kamen wir nicht mehr ran da das Boot zu schnell Kieloben schwamm.Alle waren ausgezeichnete Schwimmer. 
Die Dänische Polizei bestätigte uns das wir alles richtig machten als ich die entscheidung traf an Land zu schwimmen,Rettung wäre sonnst für alle zu spät gekommen!!

Bedanken möchte Ich mich bei allen die uns Ihr Beileid ausgesprochen haben.

Es war ein trauriger Unfall, wir waren zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.

gr.Elmar

(ps. Multe es war schön dich kennen zu lernen.)


----------



## fki (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mein herzliches beileid möchte ich aussprechen.

Wünsche euch viel Kraft. Kopf hoch!


***die erinnerung ist das einzige paradies, aus dem wir nicht vertrieben werden können (jean paul) ***


----------



## jannisO (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dem möchte ich bei pflichten


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo!

Auch von mir ein Beileid.

Ich hoffe für alle die jetzt auf Langeland sind oder bald fahren, das es keine Ölpest gibt! (siehe Link) 
Euch allen ein dickes Petri Heil                                http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...ent,Brennende+Fähre+ankert+vor+Langeland.html


----------



## jannisO (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorschhunter 100 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Auch von mir ein Beileid.
> 
> ...




auch wenn ich noch ne ganze Weile warten muß bis ich wieder vor Ort bin so gibt mir dies auch zu denken. was mich interessieren würde, warum die Fähre dort hin gebracht wurde.


----------



## dadada (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

...auch von mir herzliches Beileid


----------



## Greenhorn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Jagst-Carp schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin einer der Überlebenden (49 nicht 47 da gehen die Falschmeldungen schon los)
> Ertrunken ist KEINER beide starben an Unterkühlung und erschöpfung
> es war kein schwerer SEEGANG!!!!
> ...


 
Hallo Elmar, 
auch Ich möchte Dir und dem zweiten Kameraden mein Beileid aussprechen und wünsche Euch für das Verarbeiten viel Kraft.
Da ich gelegentlich (und auch nächste Woche wieder) gern bei Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg kleinere Boote ausleihe, besorgt mich Deine Schilderung sehr, nach der das mit solchen Booten auch bei "nicht schwerem Seegang" in der Gegend im Prinzip jedem passieren kann.
Alles Gute,
Greenhorn


----------



## Greenhorn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



jannisO schrieb:


> auch wenn ich noch ne ganze Weile warten muß bis ich wieder vor Ort bin so gibt mir dies auch zu denken. was mich interessieren würde, warum die Fähre dort hin gebracht wurde.


 
Moin jannisO,
so wie ich das verstanden habe ist die Fähre da hingetrieben und dann sind leute auf der Fähre abgesetzt worden, die das Schiff verankert haben, bevor es auf Grund gelaufen wäre.
Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## jannisO (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dann hab ich das im Radio scheinbar falsch verstanden


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Männers!
Kurzen Bericht über unseren Langeland-Trip!
Wetter war herrlich und eigentlich hatten wir super Wetter.
Ich möchte aber hier schon mal vorwegnehmen, daß ich mit der Angelei mehr als unzufrieden war, was allerdings weniger am Fangergebnis lag, sondern an dem Umstand, daß ich einen Kumpel dabei hatte, den ich zum Fisch bringen sollte:g
Aber der Reihe nach.
Wir haben dieses Mal wie schon vor 3 Jahren wieder eine Haus in Bukkemose bei Haus&Boot gebucht und sind am Samstag gemütlich um 10Uhr losgefahren, um nicht zu spät auf LL anzukommen. Wir wollten es diesmal mit der Fähre von Fynshav nach Bojden probieren, hatten abre nicht vorher reserviert. Nach endlosen Stunden durch Deutschland (Es lebe der Stau) und der kleinen Hiobsbotschaft, daß eine brennende Fähre irgendwo zwischen Fehmarn und Dänemark treibt, kamen wir auf Als an, um zu hören, daß wir ggf. noch mal 2h auf die nächste Fähre warten müßten. Aber zum Glück kamen wir doch noch mit und konnten um 18Uhr das Haus beziehen. Mein Kumpel hatte es schlechter getroffen und 1h am Elbtunnel länger gebraucht und ist erst um 20 Uhr eingetroffen.
Wetter am Sonntag sah eigentlich ganz gut aus, also Ruten gesteckt und Boot für die erste kleine Tour klar gemacht. Laut Morten steht der Dorsch teilweise schon im flachen, also die Bereiche zwischen Radarstation und Leuchturm angefahren und mit Gummifisch auf Dorsch geangelt. Leider mit wenig erfolg, nur 2 Dorsche über 50cm konnten wir zum mitfahren überreden, 3 Fische haben wir verloren und einige Anfasser konnten wir nicht verwerten. Eher geknickt sind wir zurück. Selbst schleppen mit tief laufenden Wobblern, eine Waffe, die eigentlich immer funzt, brachte nicht mal einen Zupfer.
Am Montag haben wir die Südspitze von LL erkundet, Bagenkop und Umgebung und haben dabei erfahren, daß die noch qualmende Fähre südlich von Bagenkop liegt. Wir haben natürlich den Südstrand besucht und nach der Fähre ausschau gehalten. Ein Glück, daß es den Rettungsmanschaften gelungen ist, die Fähre rechtzeitig zu verankern, denn 2sm vor der Küste ist nicht weit.....
Dienstag war Traumwetter und wir beschlossen den Platten nachzustellen. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir 23 Platte zum mitnehmen, teilweise bis 40cm, dabei 3 Schollen und 1 Steinbutt.:m Sehr zufrieden fuhren wir zurück zur Slippe, um es für eine halbe Stunde noch vorm Wald von Bukkemose/Fredmose auf Dorsch zu versuchen. Laut Morten wäre das immer mal ein Versuch wert. Was da passiert ist, war Wahnsinn, jeder Wurf ein Treffer. So konnten wir innerhalb von besagter 0,5-0,75h noch so 10-15 Dorsche fangen, die allerdings alle Gardemaß zwischen 30-40cm hatten und bis auf einen mit knapp 50cm wieder schwimmen gehen durften. Das läßt doch hoffen, wenn wir noch einen Dorschtag machen, daß es noch mal richtig knallt|rolleyes Den Abend haben wir mit Grillen, Fußball und ein paar Bier begossen.
Mittwoch war das Wetter ähnlich spitze wie am Dienstag. Ich wäre am liebsten noch mal losgedüst, wer weiß, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, aber der Familienrat beschloß, den Tag anders zu nutzen, was ich nur wiederwillig abnickte. Ich hätte mal meinem Instinkt folgen sollen, aber dazu später mehr. Den Tag haben wir im Langelandfort und Rudköbing verbracht.
Am Donnerstag, das Wetter sollte laut Wetter-Liste von Torben Hansen bis Samstag gleich gut bleiben, sah ich morgens schon beim Gassi gehen mit unserem Hund, daß es trotz Westwind kein Spaziergang wie tags zuvor werden würde. An eine Fahrt ins tiefere, was bei erneuter Beißflaute im flachen eine Alternative gewesen wäre, war nicht zu denken. Die erste Husche bekamen wir auch gleich bei der Fahrt nach Süden, die seitliche Gischt haute ganz gut bei uns ins Boot, was die Stimmung nicht gerade hob. Der Tag fing zäh an und blieb zäh. An ultra-leichtes Fischen mit Jig-Köpfen zwischen 15-20g war nicht zu denken, so angelten wir zwischen 5 u. 8m Wassertiefe mit 50g-Jigköpfen. 2 Dorsche mit 55 u. 60cm und einige kleinere konnten wir fangen. Die Dorsche schienen Spitz zu beißen, denn auch die beiden gelandeten Dorsche hatten nicht gebissen sondern waren gehakt. Bemerkswert war der 60iger Dorsch, den ich am Schwanz gehakt hatte und der Abging wie ein richtig großer. Wir haben es dann doch noch mal bei 15m versucht, kamen aber mit 150-200g nicht lang genug runter, um gezielt zu fischen und sind nach kurzer Zeit wieder ins flache zurück. Beim Schleppen zurück haben wir noch einen 50iger Dorsch und einen Untermaßigen gefangen, was mich zumindest berhigte, daß Schleppen doch geht|rolleyes Vorm Wald von Fredmose haben noch eine halbe Stunde gejiggt, allerdings ebenfalls mit mäßigem und untermaßigem Erfolg und sind dann nach Hause.
Den Freitag sind wir noch mal wandern gewesen, unter anderem im Wald von Lunden, dem Abschnitt der Steilküste, die wir tags zuvor vergeblich befischt haben. Was soll ich sagen: Spiegelglattes Wasser und die Fischer hatten die ersten Netze ausgelegt.
Samstag dann zurück, die Fähre von Fynen nach Als war den Tag komplett ausgebucht, sodaß wir über Odense und Kolding nach Hause sind.
Wie schon gesachrieben war ich mit dem Urlaub soweit zufrieden, nur wollte ich meinen Kollegen ja eigentlich zum Fisch brigen, was ich nicht geschafft habe. Das hat mich doch ganz schön gewurmt. Aber beim nächsten Mal werde ich wieder auf meinen Instinkt hören und nicht auf die Planung, Familie und Angeln abwechselnd, denn ich glaube, daß wir den Mittwoch mehr Möglichkeiten gehabt hätten. (Hätte-Hätte-Herrentoilette;-)
Wünsche allen, die noch oben sind oder noch hoch fahren ordentliches Petri!
Leider haben wir es am Sonntag dann doch nicht zum Boardie-Treffen nach Spotsbjerg geschafft, aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Zurück aus Langeland - hier unser Bericht*

Auch wir sind leider wieder zurück aus LL und hatten eine wunderschöne Woche.

Obwohl es wieder einmal eine sehr qualvolle Anreise war. 

Los ging es Freitagnacht um 02.30 Uhr mit 3 Anhängern an einem Auto. Großer Autotrailer am Fahrzeug, darauf  der Hundeanhänger und der Bootstrailer. Wie jedes Jahr sollte auch in diesem Jahr nicht alles klatt laufen. Ich hatte wirklich jede Menge Spanngurte verzurrt, doch die vergessen, die Lichtleite des Trailers zu sichern. So tuckerten wir in Richtung Norden. Als wir auf Höhe Dortmund waren, passierte es dann und wir verloren die Lichtleiste. Zu allem Elend fuhr noch ein Pannenfahrzeug über die Lichtleiste, so daß die Lichtleiste und ein Reifen des anderen Fahrzeuges defekt war. Nach etwa 1,5 Stunden nicht eingeplantem Zwischenstop ging es dann weiter in Richtung Ostfriesland, wo ich meinin Ebay ersteigertes Angelboot ersteigert habe. 

Boot verladen und dann weiter in Richtung LL wo wir nach endlosen Staus und 16 Stunden Autofahrt endlich unser Haus in Bukkemose erreichten .

Trotz der langen Anreise haben wir noch das Auto ausgeräumt und vor allem das Boot startklar gemacht macht, da es am Sonntagmorgen gleich raus gehen sollte. 

Während der Anreise haben wir noch im Radio von dem Fährunglück vor Fehmarn erfahren und später dann erfahren, dass das Schiff vor LL geankert wurde. 

Hier erste Fotos.....


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und weiter gehts......

Noch ein Wort zu meinen schicken Boot. 

Es handelt sich um ein norwegisches Rana Boot mit einer Länge von ca. 4,40 Meter und Breits von ca. 170 cm. 

Am Boot hängt ein 8 PS Evinrude. So haben wir die ersten beiden Tage gefischt. Klappte eigentlich hervorragend, da ich aber etwas schneller Unterwegs sein wollte, hat mir Morten einen 15 PS Motor gegeben. War natürlich besser. 

Ein Wort zur Truppe von Haus und Boot...... wieder einmal nur zu empfehlen und unschlagbar gut. 

Sowohl Morten, Reinhard oder auch Sven waren wie immer sehr hilfsbereit und gaben viele gute Tips. 

Doch nun zum Fischen. 

Da wir mit der ganzen Familie angereist waren und diese natürlich im Vordergrund steht, ging es zusammen mit Sohnemann Patrick am Sonntagmorgen um 07.00 Uhr zu Slippen. Bei leichtem Ostwind um die 1-2 bft fuhren wir in der Morgendämmerung auf die Plateaus, in denen wir im August gute Fänge verzeichnen konnten. 
Doch zunächst kam alles anders als erwartet. In Tiefen von 18-22 Meter konnten wir nur einige kleinere Exemplare landen, welche alle wieder schonend zurückgesetzt wurden. So entschlossen wir uns, etwas flachen zu fischen und fanden ein Plateau zwischen 16 und 17 Metern, auf dem wir einige schöne Fische Ü45 fangen konnten. Um 10.30 Uhr slippten wir mit 13 schönen Pfannendorschen unser Boot. Für den ersten tag gar nicht so schlecht. 

Montag und Dienstag fischten wir bei etwa gleichen bis besseren Windverhältnissen die selben Plateaus ab und konnten an diesen beiden Tagein der selben Angelzeit zusammen 22 Dorsche, welche zwischen 45-60 cm waren. Wir fischten mit schwarz-roten Pilkern zwischen 60-80 Gramm. 

Dienstag-Abend fuhr ich zu Morten um mir ein paar Tips einzuholen und ab Mittwoch hat es dann auch geklappt. Morten empfahl uns, flachen zu fischen und unser Glück in Tiefen zwischen 4-10 Metern zu versuchen...... und vor allem so leicht als möglich zu fischen. 

Mittwoch war es sozusagen Windstill und wir hatten Badewannenwetter auf der Ostsee. Gegen 07.30 Uhr slippten wir wieder und fuhren in Richtung Südspitze. Wir versuchten unser Glück zunächst bei der Radarstation in einer Tiefe von 5 Meter und konnten beim ersten Wurf gleich einen 2 kg Dorsch landen. Da wars dann aber und bis 10.00 Uhr kam leider kein Fisch mehr dazu. Wir fischten in Tiefenvon 5 - 10 Metern. Rein durch Zufall, wir wollten gerade abbrechen sahen wir auf dem Echolot auf Höhe des Leuchturm in einer Tiefe von etwa 10 Metern eine sehr unebene Bodenstruktur. Ein letztes Mal wollten wir unser Glück versuchen. Mit schwarz-roten Gummitwistern mit 15 gramm Jig-Kopf kamen sofort Bisse. Kurz Frau angerufen und 2 Stunden Verlängerung beantragt. In diesen zwei Stunden fingen wir keinen Fisch unter 50 cm. Am Ende hatten wir 26 Dorsche bis 2,5 kg. Die Fische hatte die Gummis teilweise richtig inhaliert. Richtig geile Drills mit Ruten mit eine Wurfgewicht von 20-60 Gramm und 0,12er PowerPro.

gleich gehts weiter!!!!


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und weiter gehts.....

Donnertags sind wir wieder früh ausgestiegen. Bei Windstärke 4-5 aus West entschlossen wir uns aber, aber diesem Tag nicht zu fischen und ging wieder ins Bett. 
Nach dem Frühstück fuhren wir nach Svendborg und gingen in der Stadt und im Hafen spazieren. Da wir gegen 16.00 Uhr wieder zurück waren, entschlossen wir uns doch noch einen kleinen Trip zu starten. 

Gegen 16.30 Uhr liesen wir wieder unser boot zu Wasser. Trotz des starken Westwindes war Fischen sehr gut möglich. Wir fuhren nach rechts vor den Wald und fischten in Tiefen zwischen 7 und 10 Metern. Auch hier fischten wir mit den schwarz-roten Gummifischen mit 15 Gramm Jigköpfen. 
In zwei Stunden hatten wir 26 Dorsch über 50 cm. Kleinere (aber nur einige wenige) wurden zurückgesetzt. Auf diese Gummifische habe wir wirklich nur schöne Fische gefangen. 

Freitag liesen wir unser Boot wieder um 07.00 Uhr zu Wasser. 
Als wir um 10 Uhr unser Boot geslippt haben, hatten wir nocheinmal 18 schöne Dorsche bis 3 kg. Auch hier haben wir in Tiefen zwischen 7-9 gefischt. 

Fazit: Insegssamt haben wir die Wochen 102 Filetdorsche entnommen welche ca. 30 kg Filet brachten. Wieder einmal ein wirklich gelungener LL-Urlaub.

Zum geplanten Boardietreffen: Ich möchte mich nochmals ganz Herzlich bei Zanderman für die supergute Gulaschsuppe bedanken (auch im Namen meiner Familie). Er hat sich da wirklich sehr große Mühe gemacht und bestimmt einige Stunden auf Angeln verzichten müssen.
Schade finde ich es nur, dass ausser mir niemand gekommen ist. Wenn man doch zusagt und sich jemand die Arbeit macht, dann kann man sich doch 1 Stunde Zeit nehmen und nicht einfach nicht kommen, ohne abzusagen. 
Auf jeden Fall haben wir dann unser lecker Pfälzer Bierchen zu zweit genossen. 

Jetzt heisst es leider wieder warten bis zum 20. April, bis wir wieder auf LL einfliegen.

Wüsche allen ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und noch ein paar Fotos ...


----------



## jannisO (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wieder einmal ein super Bericht von dir Michel. Hat mir Freude bereitet ihn zu lesen #6


----------



## knutemann (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sehr netter Bericht über einen gelungenen Familien/Angelurlaub#6


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

noch ein Wort zum letzten Angeltag, 

Meine 11-jährige Tochter war Freitags mit drausen. Leider hat bei Ihr kein Fisch gebissen und sie war bald frustriert. Sie hat Ihr Glück mit einen 35 Gramm Pilker versucht, weil sie noch nicht das Gefühl für das leichte Fischen hat. Um Ihren Frust zu mildern, übergab ich Ihr ab und zu mal meine Rute, wenn ein Fisch hing.

In einer Tiefe von ca. 7,5 Meter hatte sie auf einmal einen Hänger und übergab mir ihre Rute. Ich konnte den Hänger auch lösen und dachte zunächst, dass ein Stein oder ein großes Tangblatt am Pilker hängt. 

Doch mit diesem Fang hätten wir nicht gerechnet. 

Am Pilker hing das Unterteil einer alten Streckrute mit samt der Rolle und einen Schnurbündel Monofiler Schnur. Jedoch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 

Nachdem ich Ihr gesagt habe, dass es sich hierbei um den spektakulärsten Fang des Tages handeln würde, war auch Sie zufrieden und der Frust vergessen.


----------



## Zanderman (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*:k LL vom 09.-16.10.2010*_,

die Kampfmakrele steht leider nach einer viel zu kurzen Woche wieder auf ihrem Trailer in Oberhausen und bereitet sich auf den Winterschlaf vor. In diesem Jahr war sie insgesamt 3 Wochen auf LL unser treuer Begleiter und wir haben knapp 400 km Strecke mit ihr auf der Ostsee abgerissen und dabei die Ostküste mehrfach abgefahren und den Leoparden nachgestellt.Mein GPS muss dringend ausgelesen werden, denn ich habe keinen einzigen Speicherplatz mehr frei, soviel war in diesem Jahr festzuhalten.-Wir konnten zwar in diesem Jahr keine persönlichen Rekorde einstellen, aber wir haben zumindest etliche gute 70er verhaften können und die Jungs haben alle gefangen.-
Als wir _*Samstag*_ gen LL gestartet sind mussten wir leider auf unseren langjährigen Kumpel verzichten, weil er kurzfristig erkrankt ist, die Anfahrt zwischen HH  und Rendsburg wurde ein einziger Stop and go Trip, so kamen wir erst gegen 15:45 in Spodsbjerg an.Jetzt aber schnell die Kampfmakrele in´s Wasser ....ja denkste ...es war an diesem Tag ein Treffen dänischer Trollingboote dort gewesen und die wollten grade um diese Zeit alle aus dem Wasser.Sch*****#q
Also reichte es nur zum Slippen, Liegeplatz einrichten, und kurze Runde mit Köder eintauchen, ohne Fisch#c
_*Sonntag*_ extrem schönes Wetter (wenn Engel reisen...)bis 16°° einige Fische verhaften und dann schnell zum Hafen, weil wir hatten ja Goulaschtopf versprochen und der Hafenmeister Jens Pedersen hatte freundlicherweise in der Seglerküche für uns schon alles angestellt. Tja leider kamen die viel gemeldeten Boardies ausser *Michael Horn und Family* aber nicht.Hat uns in diesem Moment sehr geärgert und war schade um die restlichen 5 l Goulaschtopf die wir weggekippt haben, aber: Wir haben *e i n e n* sehr netten Angelkollegen kennengelernt und an dieser Stelle nochmal einen herzlichen Dank für euer leckeres Bierchen, Dein Becher bekommt in meiner Hütte einen Ehrenplatz (freue mich auch das ihr schöne Fische hattet, klasse Bericht, ich melde mich demnächst bei Dir mal per PN)-
Ansonsten haben wir eine sehr schöne Woche auf LL verbracht, nur Donnerstag haben wir bereits mittags abgebrochen, weil wir draussen selbst mit 400 g Montagen kaum noch runterkamen (Unterströmung bei Drift bis zu 7 kn).Natürlich haben wir uns auch die Fähre noch angesehen, man roch es schon von weitem und es qualmte auch noch mächtig, obwohl der Kahn schon längst als gelöscht gemeldet war.-Geangelt und gefangen haben wir auf 5 m, auf 15 m, auf 25 m und sogar auf  >30 m, vorzugsweise mit Gewichten um 70g teilweise reichten <30g.Mit den Farben experimentieren wir regelmässig und da es wettermässig (=sonnenmässig) stark variierte möchte ich das hier nicht bewerten.-
An einigen Tagen konnten wir wieder Schweinswale beobachten, im Gegensatz zu früheren Jahren wo sie in mittleren Gruppen unterwegs waren, waren sie diesmal mehr einzeln oder zu zweit unterwegs.-
Ärgerlich war mal wieder, das etliche Angler den halben Dorschkindergarten umgelegt hatten und meinten mit einem Handtuch ihre Schandtaten abdecken zu können.Ich hoffe sie säbeln sich beim Filetieren in den Daumen#d
So nach dem üblichen Stau auf der Rückfahrt geht´s wieder an´s Putzen und planen für das Frühjahr.
Wünsch Euch noch dicke Fische.
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Zanderman,

wäre schön, wenn Du Dich mal meldest. 

Da mir gesagt wurde, dass man tiefer als 17 Meter gar nicht fischen braucht, haben wir das auch gar nicht versucht.
Habe Donnerstags von Morten erfahren dass eine Gruppe in der Fahrrinne Fische bis 8 kg gefangen hat. Hat mich dann auch ein bisschen geärgert, dass ich nicht zum roten Turm raus bin. Aber egal, wir haben ja schöne Fische gefangen. 

Kannst Du mir das Bild von unserem Treffen schicken oder hier ins Board stellen!

Mein Sohnemann und ich waren total von Deiner Seekarte begeistert. Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen unseren Plotter auslesen und uns auch solch eine Karte fertigen. Die hat bestimmt einige Arbeit gekostet. 

Werde übern Winter mein kleines Rana Boot meinen Wünschen entsprechend etwas herrichten. 

Nochmals vielen Dank von mir und meiner Familie.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ups...... da war ich wohl etwas zu schnell ...... bzgl. des Bildes.


Schöne Bilder mit tolle Fischen...... Glückwunsch


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Zanderman: heisst Dein Boot wirklich Kampfmakrele.  Suche nämlich auch noch einen hübschen Namen für meine Rana.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Namensvetter*_#h
viele schnelle Fragen und hier ein paar Antworten:


Jau dat Boot ist wirklich die "Kampfmakrele".Habe ich nach meiner Frau genannt........die hat auch fast 90 PS wenn sie in Form ist (bloß gut, das mein Schatz hier nicht mitliest, dann gäbs wohl |krach


zum Melden : Du hast eine PN von mir mit fast allen Kontaktdaten, meine private Email habe ich vergessen kommt gleich nach.
zum Fischen in den unterschiedlichen Tiefen: Ich war selber erstaunt , das der Fisch noch sehr verteilt steht.Selbst in Höhe des Bermudas wurde ordentlich gefangen.
Das Ding mit der Karte kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen.Ich führe auch so eine Art Tagebuch, indem ich mir stichpunktartig notiere was am Vortag gelaufen ist, mit Wetter, Tiefe, Drift.Irgendwann nach dem Urlaub hau ich die Daten in meine Exceltabelle und gut ist. Die Gegebenheiten wechseln dort so schnell, das mal ein Blick auf die Tabelle mit Autofilter schnell sagt : Bei Drift nach Süden mit x Knoten war es dort gut oder schlecht. Meinem Spatzenhirn gibt es dann doch schon mal ein paar Hilfen...
Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott
michael


----------



## Ludi1979 (18. Oktober 2010)

*Meldung*

Wir waren vom 08.10. bis 16.10. erstmals auf Langeland und fanden die Angelei sehr schwierig. An den ersten beiden Tagen hat uns der Kleindorsch mächtig genervt. Wir haben zu dritt an 2 Tagen wohl mehrere Hundert untermaßige (<45 cm) Dorsche gezogen. Lediglich ca. 25 Dorsche lagen über unserer Marke bis 66 cm, wobei wir 2 richtige Knaller verloren haben.
Nachwuchs ist da, aber die Durchschnittsgröße stimmt im Moment überhaupt nicht.

Schleppen auf Dorsch in Tiefen zw. 7 und 11 Metern brachte auch nix.

Die Plattenangelei lief dafür richtig gut, bei sehr guten Durschnittsgrößen von meist 35 - 40 cm großen Flundern. Auch Klieschen und 2 Schollen wurden erbeutet.

Einen fetten Hornhecht hatten wir noch auf Buttlöffel !!!

Zweimal hatten wir direkt am Boot Schweinswale. Tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hei Ludi! Warst du bei mir auf dem Boot? Bei uns sah es genauso aus. Schleppen ging eigentlich IMMER irgendwie, nur dieses Mal#c
Dafür überdurchschnittliche große Platten#6
Tja, mit dem Treffen hatte ich befürchtet, daß es bei mir nicht hinhaut, hatte das  nicht alleine zu entscheiden. Tut mir um den Gulpopo leid Hatte aber extra nur mit nem dicken ??? zugesagt.
@Michael Horn: Jetzt, wo ich deine Bilder betrachte, haben wir uns am Donenrstag abend auf dem Wasser vor dem Wald an der Slippe gesehen. Wir waren in dem Boot mit dem Namen "Go Fishing", allerdings war das den Tag eher ein "No Go" mit dem "Fishing"#d Schickes Boot hast du! Von ferne sah die Echolotgeberhaltestange wie ne Bootspinne aus;-)


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Ham-n-egg,

wir waren Donnerstag zwischen 16.30 Und 19.00 Uhr vor dem Wald, rechts der Slippe und hatten dort sehr gute Dorsche bis 2,5 Kg. Die meinsten Fische gingen bei 7 1/2 Meter an die Angel. 

An diesem Abend lagen 3 oder 4 Boote dort. So wie ich beobachten konnte, hattet Ihr die falsche Methode zum  Fischen.  

Wie bereits geschrieben haben wir ganz leicht gefischt. Wir hatten einen schwarz-roten Gummifisch mit einem 22gr Jipgkopf (nicht wie zuvor geschrieben 15 gr.). 

Die Gummifische in der Andrift gefischt und nur ganz leichte Bewegungungen. In der Abdrift hat bei uns auch kein Fisch gebissen. 

In diesen Wassertiefen brauchst Du nicht zu pilken. Da hüpft ja der Pilker 5 Meter über den Grund. Da hauen die Dorsche eher ab. 

Die Gummis habe ich mir bei Ebay bestellt. Habe heute gleich Vorrat eingekauft (25 Stück). 

Wenns Dich interessiert, kann ich Dir die Auktionsnummer durchgeben. 

Mein kleiner Wasserfloh soll im Winter etwas hergerichtet werden, damit wir nächstes Jahr auch mal im dunkeln auf dem Wasser bleiben können.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hm, ich hatte extra einen etwas schwereren Jig-Kopf genommen, so 40-50g, um def. auf Grund zu sein. Sonst die Jahre hatte es immer gut funktioniert, den Gummifisch über Grund ranzuzupfen, allerdings immer eher etwas leichter.
In der Andrift hab ich es auch nicht so richtig versucht, muß ich gestehen, ich war nach dem Tag auch ein wenig angenervt und hatte nicht viel Lust auf Experimente mehr. Hab dann filietiert und meinen Kollegen und Sohn weiter angeln lassen.
Irgendwie sollte es wohl nicht sein
Den Dienstag abend haben wir das genauso gemacht, wie du beschrieben hast, ganz leicht und nur kurz übern Grund zuppeln und da funzte das wie verrückt. Leider hat da die Größe der Fische nicht gestimmt.
Egal, nächstes Mal wird's besser|supergri


----------



## Multe (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, was ist los ?????
*alles eingeschlafen ???????*
War denn keiner mehr auf LL ????
Die ausgebrannte Fähre ist   weg, da kann man doch wieder angeln.

gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ziemlich ruhig im Moment, aber Morgen müssten eigentlich wieder einige zurückkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## gizzmo2k (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

in 7h gehts los nach spodsbjerg :m :m 
wollen wir mal hoffen, dass wir die woche glück haben mit dem wetter 

werde mal berichten wenn wir wieder da sind =)

bis dahin #h


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
wir sind seid einer woche wieder zurück, es war eine erfolgreiche Langeland-Woche. Wir vier Ostsee neueinsteiger haben in dieser woche jeder ca.350-400 Dorsche ins Boot geholt wovon aber nur 1/3 verwertbar war unser Mindestmass lag so zwischen 42 und 45 cm. Der grösste Fisch war 70cm lang, wiegen konnten wir ihn leider nicht. Das Wetter in dieser woche war echt super Unterkunft war Top. Das Boot von IBI Bootsverleih ging ab wie eine Rakete 40PS. An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns noch einmal bei _Multe_ für die Tipps bedanken, war sehr hilfreich.Werde versuchen in der nächsten woche noch ein paar Fotos zu Instalieren .
Ohne die Langeland DVD hätte es bestimmt nicht so gut geklappt, war auch sehr hilfreich.
Bis bald euer
Ruhrgebietler


----------



## marcibet (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Ruhrgebietler schrieb:


> Wir vier Ostsee neueinsteiger haben in dieser woche jeder ca.350-400 Dorsche ins Boot geholt wovon aber nur 1/3 verwertbar war



Aha, also 1600 Fische? Habt ihr mit Langleine gefischt, oder was ist los? |kopfkrat 1/3 davon verwertbar, d.H. ihr habt nen LKW Dorschfilet heimgebracht? -_-


----------



## Boedchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen Gemeinde 
Wie wird z.zt gefangen und wo?
Fahren am Donnerstag zur insel 
Heimathafen wird dann LOHALS und NEIN wir gurken nicht nach unten nach Spotsberg .


----------



## Greenhorn (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren in der verganegenen Woche in Spodsbjerg. Da wir einen kombinierten Angel- und Familienurlaub geplant hatten habe ich nicht so arg viel zu berichten, dennoch hier ein paar Zeilen. Am Sonntag war Traumwetter und unser einziger Dorschtag. Es schien die ganze Zeit die Sonne und es ging nur leichter Wind. Die Strömung war so gering (fast zu gering), dass wir mit ner 80g Rute auf 16-18m locker fischen konnten. Leider sind während der Ausfahrt hinter dem grünen Turm die Batterien des Hand-GPS ausgefallen (Anfängerfehler: keine Ersatzbatterien #q), sodass wir leider etwas im Blindflug unterwegs waren. Wir hatten dennoch 10 Dorsche bis 65cm "zusammengekratzt". Kein weltbewegendes Ergebnis, aber alles in allem ein toller Tag.

Ansonsten hatten wir in der Woche gute Platte gefangen südlich des gelben Turms.

In den weiteren Tagen waren wir etwas von den DMI Prognosen aufs Glatteis geführt worden. An einigen Tagen war mehr Wind angesagt als letzlich kam, sodass dann die Familie zu ihrem Recht kam und uns doch noch der eine oder andere Angeltag auf Dorsch entging. Dafür habe ich aber immerhin meine erste Mefo vom Strand gefangen. Dank an Thomas aus dem Angelladen, der mich mit einem schwarz/silbernen Salty in 18g. nach Botofte geschickt hat.

Ich wünsche allen, die dieses Jahr noch was starten, einen erfolgreichen Saisonausklang.

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## Multe (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Boardies, macht mal in der Zwischenzeit die Haken scharf, denn es gibt was neues zu fangen:
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/mini-tun-fanget-ved-sydlangeland
Nun sind auch die Tune vor LL gelandet. Ich denke mal, das nächste Jahr wird so einiges bringen, wenn die ersten gezielt danach fischen.
Boedchen hat ja jetzt schon die Möglichkeit. Dann sieh mal zu, das du solch einen Kerl an die Angel bekommst.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sorry, kann ja nicht jeder dänisch.
In dem Bericht steht, das ein Nebenerwerbsfischer vor Ristinge einen kleinen Tun von 1,5kg im Netz hatte.
In letzter Zeit wurden schon an vielen Stellen in DK solche Tune gefangen.
( auch mit der Angel)
Es wird vermutet, das der Tun zu einem größeren Schwarm gehörte, der im Herbst Skagen umrundet hat.
In Dk wurden nach dem 2.Weltkrieg im Öresund schon Tune bis 700kg gefangen. Das war jedoch eine andere Art.


----------



## Boedchen (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

SABBERRRR

Ja dann werd ich mal nen Paar Dosen und Oel mitnehmen ^^ GG
DANKE für den Hinweis ^^
Bericht folgt wie gewohnt nach der Tour.


----------



## Boedchen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wieder da 
LL.....Seuftz , ick vermiss die schon 
Also:
Angeltrupp: 12 Mann
Anreise : Donnerstag
Abreise : Sonntag
Unterkunft und Boot : Bealtferie
Boot Limbo 50PS 4tkt

Freitag: Windstärke 4/5 sehr rauhe See
Mässige fänge , gute Platten aber kaum Dorsch

Samstag: morgens erste Dorsche und Platten,
zum mittag abnehmende Drift und die Dorsche wurden grösser.
Gröster Dorsch: 80cm
Insgesammt aber verhalten wehnig gefangen.
WO: DW39/DW40 , kannten AB 18M bis 27M
Platten AB 25M bis 35M

Nach unserer Ankunft fuhren wir nach Spotsberg nach Thomas in den Angelladen. 
ICH ÄNDERE DIESES MAL IN: Infos über Lohals KONNTE uns Thomas NICHT GEBEN da ihm für das Gebiet KEINE INFOS VORLAGEN!!!

Bealtferie ist der Hammer. SUPER Nett , Super günstig und mega zuvorkommend.

Für uns steht fest , noch mal nach LL NUR zu Bealtferie, nicht zuletzt JETZT ERST RECHT.


----------



## marcibet (1. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

was ist bealtferie?


----------



## Boedchen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Baeltferie ist ein Anbieter der Haus UND Boot anbietet.
Ist leider im i-net nicht präsent.
Wir hatten 2 Häuser.
1Haus mit Sauna , Wirlpool ect./6Pers.
2 Haus Ohne Sauna und Wirlpool / 6 Pers.
3 Boote Limbo mit 50PS / a 4 Pers
Das ganze von Donnerstag bis Sonntag icl.Sprit / endreinigung ect. für ca. 1200€
Und das war für die Häuser und allen in allem echt super günstig.
LEIDER setze ich hier keinerlei Links mehr rein weil die Verwarnungen wegen Werbung schnell hageln.
ABER , via PM gebe ich gerne hilfestellung.
mfg


----------



## Boedchen (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich UNTERSTELE Dir garnichts , doch FAKT :
Ich war vor 2 Monaten auf LL bei dir. Deine Aussagen waren sehr Präzise und genau. Nun waren wir dort und ich fragte : Wie schauts denn in Lohals aus? wo müssen wir da hin. Als Antwort kahm wir müsten uns vor Ort erkundigen.
ICH habe die NICHTS UNTERSTELLT , ich habe geschrieben das WIR ( 12 mann wenn du dich errinerst) das GEFÜHL Hatten.
Gerne nehme ich anschuldigungen zurück wenn sie so geklungen haben sollten . ABER es ist doch schön wenn mann darüber reden kann , denn so kommen anschuldigungen und Missverständnisse AUS DER WELT.
GERNE reiche ich das auch so weiter zu den anderen.
Ich hoffe wir können uns darauf einigen das wir dann ANEINANDER Vorbeigeredet hatten.
mfg

Übrigens wären wir nicht bei dir gewesen wenn du nicht ansprechpartner Nr. 1 vor Ort wärst.


----------



## shorty 38 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Thomas, danke noch mal für die Tipps die ich von Dir und Deiner Frau vom 9. 10. - 23. 10. bekommen habe und das obwohl ich im Süden von LL gewohnt habe:m:m:m. Macht weiter so!!!!! Ich bin der Kunde, der mit den Meerforellenwobblern von Eurem dänischen Spezie auf Island richtig zugeschlagen hat. Noch mal über diesen Weg Gruß an ihn. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> Meerforellenwobblern


 
Diesen Tobis aus Holz?


----------



## shorty 38 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Genau diese Tobis aus Holz liefen auf Island so gut, daß der Guide Julius Drewes mir dort vor Ort alle Wobbler gegen Bier abkaufte. Und bei den Bierpreisen im örtlichen Pub von Flateryi, war es dann doch für mich ein billiger Abend. Ferner hat Deutschland noch das Trainingsspiel gegen Australien klar gewonnen und Julius soll mit diesen Ködern dort richtig zugeschlagen haben. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nicht nur auf Island, sondern auch auf LL sind diese Wobbler richtig suuuper.
Hatte im März in einer Stunde 5 Mefos mit dem teil und auch jetzt im September brachte mir dieser Wobbler wieder Erfolg.
Da hat sich Jørgen was richtig gutes einfallen lassen.
gruß Multe


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fangen die denn auch woanders, auf Fehmarn zum Beispiel?


----------



## Multe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja sicher, die fangen überall die Mefos weg. Auch am Dazendorfer Strand bei Heiligenhafen oder Marienleuchte, Staberhuk usw. Überall da haben sie schon die Silberlinge überlistet. Bei Katharinenhof hatte hatte ich mal eine richtig gute von über 8kg mit diesem Wobbler.
gruß Multe


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na denn. Ich habe mir auf unserem letzten Segeltörn in Spodsbjerg auch zwei besorgt: einen hellen, einen dunklen. Ich warte nur noch auf die Gelegenheit, sie endlich mal auszuprobieren.
Aber die fliegen nicht so weit, oder?


----------



## Multe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bedingt durch die Form fliegen sie weiter als alle anderen in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich probier's aus - überübernächstes Wochenende!


----------



## jannisO (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Brummpa schrieb:


> Moin Boedchen,
> 
> schreib doch nicht so ein Blödsinn. Warum um aller Welt sollen uns Kunden aus Lohals, Bagenkop oder weiß der Geier woher unwichtiger sein als welche aus Spodsbjerg. Uns sind alle Kunden lieb, ganz egal, wo sie wohnen oder angeln.
> Fakt ist nun mal, das wir von Lohals kaum zuverlässige Infos über Fangmeldungen, Fangplätze, Angelmethode etc bekommen #c. Wie sollen wir Euch da weiterhelfen? Eine Glaskugel haben wir leider nicht |supergri.
> ...



wie dem auch sei. freu mich das de dich hier mal zu wort meldest wenn auch nicht unter so tollen umständen.
unsere woche dieses jahr ging leider bei weiten viel zu schnell um und das wetter war mehr als schlecht aber auf nächstes jahr freuen wir uns wieder.
gruß aus dem harz
mario


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> freu mich das de dich hier mal zu wort meldest


 
Finde ich auch, Thomas.
Ich bin auch schon seit Jahren eine treue Kundin (im Durchschnitt einmal im Jahr, aber immerhin).


----------



## Zanderman (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Miteinander*_#h,
 möchte auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben, hier nochmal zur Diskussion zwischen _*Brummpa*_ und _*Boedchen*_:  

_*@Boedchen*_, 
Leute wie Thomas sind sowas wie "Multiplikatoren", sie geben weiter was man ihnen zuträgt.-Oder glaubst Du vielleicht, das Thomas die Zeit hat von morgens bis abends seinen Angelladen zu schmeißen und dann noch täglich seine Hotspots auf dem Wasser abfährt? So´n Cayenne muss ja auch verdient werden, und das macht er letztlich durch seine "Dienstleistung", sei es als Verkäufer der "Hardware" wie auch als Informant, wo was läuft.Und das macht er aus meiner Sicht sehr ordentlich, er hat uns immer brauchbare Tips gegeben, selbst so detaillierte wie im  Oktoberurlaub, als er uns den Rat gab im Norden zu fischen in Tiefen >25 m (mit ziemlich präziser Ortsangabe).U N D wir haben dort gefangen.Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, möchte ich erwähnen, dass wir keinesfalls mit der _"Kampfmakrelencrew" _für Riesenumsätze bei Thomas verantwortlich sind, aber die Sachen die wir  gekauft haben, waren immer i.O. und preislich vertretbar, aber das ist ja auch recht individuell zu betrachten ( wir bringen unser Equipment natürlich mit, aber wenn elementare Teile zu Bruch gehen, sehe ich mich gerne dort um und finde Ersatz ).-
Aber nun kurz zum Informationfluss auf LL:
Ich kenne auch die Lohalsecke und rund um Hou die Strecke aus früheren Jahren und habe meine Info´s dann in Lohals bekommen (früher hatte man dort auch sehr gute Seekarten für kleines Geld).Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass die Nordlangelandangler sich groß im Bereich Spodsbjerg rumtreiben, meiner Meinung nach fahren die NLLangler bestenfalls bis zur Höhe von Botofte / Bermuda und sind ansonsten eher nördlich anzutreffen ( wie gesagt ist das nur mein Wissensstand, ich bin gerne lernfähig..)-Die Spodsbjergangler hingegen sind nach N bestenfalls bis Botofte / Bermuda unterwegs und nach S meist bis Höhe roter Turm unterwegs, vereinzelt bis zur Ecke Gulstav oder weiter.Prozentual würde ich sagen 20% gehen >N und 80% gehen >S von Spodsbjerg (ich rede nicht vom Radius 2 sm um Spodsbjerg).-
 Dementsprechend kommen Fangmeldungen rein und werden ausgewertet, von Leuten wie Thomas , Nikolaj, Thorben, Jens Pedersen und vielen Anderen.
*Und nochmal @Boedchen:*
_"Baeltferie ist ein Anbieter der Haus UND Boot anbietet"_ schreibst du in Deinem Bericht, in dem du "Baeltferie"hoch lobst.-Ich finde es gut, wenn man seine Zufriedenheit auch erklärt, aber gehört es dann nicht auch zum Service, das man lokale Informationen weitergibt??(Ich meine warum musst du "Thomas" fragen, der mit IBI Boot zusammen arbeitet, statt von deinem Verleiher Info´s zu erwarten?)-
So, ich denke nun bekomme ich reichlich |krach:, aber eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wieder darauf hinweisen, das wir in unserer hochtechnisierten Welt förmlich nur noch informiert werden wollen, wann wir, wo, mit welchem Gewicht, auf welcher Tiefe, in der An-oder Abdrift mit x gramm Gewicht auf rot-gelb-schwarzkariert-violetten-Köder mit rosarotem Glitter vorsichtige Bisse/ echte Reisser um 13:25 erwarten können...........#q
Sch.. eigentlich fing das vor knapp 45 Jahren bei mir ganz anders an.....Wünsch uns trotzdem weiter "dicke Fische"und vielen Dank all denen, die mal ab und zu einen guten Tip geben...
#h#h#h#h#h
michael der zanderman


----------



## Boedchen (2. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hmmm... also EIGENTLICH hatte ich erwartet das sich Brumm..hier nach meiner entschuldigung via Pm und ( für die die lesen WOLLEN , dem geänderten Beitrag meldet.
SO , nun zu Bealtferie. JA sie haben uns tips gegeben und diese haben gestimmt.
JA Thomas hat uns vor 2 monaten auch Tips gegeben die stimmten. Btaeltferie ist wie du so schön beschreibst boots und Ferienhaus vermittler und sie haben uns Tips gegeben , ABER sie sind kein angelgeschäft so wie Thomas kein Bootsvermiter ist. 
RICHTIG? JA Richtig. Ich habe ebenfalls geschrieben das wir ( zum 1000X ) das GEFÜHL hatten , NICHT das wir überzeugt davon waren. Ja und hier liegt der feine kleine Unterschied.
Ebenfalls habe ich geschrieben das wir IMMER gute Tips bekommen haben bei Thomas , oder?
Also... das Thomas sich aufregt , ok , verstanden und in meinen Augen von meiner Seite her korregiert, aber was hat z.bsp. ein Herr Zandermann damit zu tun? Ich habe mich um es NOCHMALS deutlich zu machen korregiert. ALSO
RICHTIG lesen und dann erst schreiben , nicht überfliegen und nur die hälfte zitiren die so garnicht mehr exestent ist.

Letztlich , Ja ich habe Thomas hier genannt und hatte mit dem GEFÜHL unrecht ,und ich habe es koregiert weil auch ICH eigentlich zufrieden war und sein post mir die erklärung gegeben hat.

So, für mich ist das Thema abgehakt und ich hoffe für thomas auch.


----------



## mirror11 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ brummpa

hi,

da du ja aus spodsberg kommst, hätte ne Frage. Kann es sein dass Anfang Oktober 8. oder9. ein Wettbewerb im Schleppen stattgefunden hat. Mir sind nämlich ei der Anfahrt zig Trollerboote aus Spodberg entgegen gekommen.Falls Du darüber was weißt, würd ich mich über nen kleines statement freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Multe (3. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Brummpa, was ist los mit dir??? Die Gelegenhei ist günstig. Ole hatte den ersten schon im Netz.
Jetzt sind die Tune schon vor LL und du stehst im Laden???
Oder machst du schon dein Big Game Geschirr startklar.?
Ich kann es mir denken, du wartest auf die ganz großen, die am 1.April kommen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Boedchen (3. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schön und thx, auf den Kaffee komm ich zurück.
Im ürigen : wenn jemand einen Dorsch WEIT ü 10KG hochpullt und dieser nen Schlitz in der schnute hat , datt ist mein Schlitz ^^
HEUUULLLL , immer diese Hecktik bei wahnsinnsdrift son teil erst etliche 100M mitzuschleifen und dann auszuschlitzen


----------



## Zanderman (3. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*@ Boedchen*_,#h
tja, wer öffentlich postet statt per PN muss wohl auch hinnehmen, das manche Leute  dies kommentieren. Und ich hab mir ja wohl nix aus den Fingern gesaugt, sondern einfach nur diesen Trööt verfolgt....und Deine Aussagen.-
Wenn ja nu alles wieder klar ist zwischen dem verehrten _*Boedchen*_ und dem nicht weniger geschätzten _*Brummpa*_, dann is dat ja prima und wir können uns ja wieder auf´s Thema _*Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*_ einigen.
es grüsst der 
"Herr Zanderman"#c


----------



## Boedchen (4. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*@ Boedchen*_,#h
> tja, wer öffentlich postet statt per PN muss wohl auch hinnehmen, das manche Leute  dies kommentieren. Und ich hab mir ja wohl nix aus den Fingern gesaugt, sondern einfach nur diesen Trööt verfolgt....und Deine Aussagen.-
> Wenn ja nu alles wieder klar ist zwischen dem verehrten _*Boedchen*_ und dem nicht weniger geschätzten _*Brummpa*_, dann is dat ja prima und wir können uns ja wieder auf´s Thema _*Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*_ einigen.
> es grüsst der
> "Herr Zanderman"#c



Jupp, dafür bekommste nun mal nen knuddler und war net sooo bös gemeint wie es da steht 
Geht doch ums wichtigste: Dem SPASS 
Also: Los rann und fangt mir dieses wasserschweinchen welchen nicht zu mir wollte


----------



## Multe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, hier mal einen kleinen Film der euch mit Sicherheit eine unruhige Nacht bereitet.
http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/index.php?page=6
Die Dorsche wurden jetzt Anfang September gefangen.
Viel Spass.
Multe


----------



## Zanderman (4. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*@Multe*_
Sadist........


----------



## Ines (4. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach, ich finde es langweilig, anderen beim Drillen zuzugucken!


----------



## Heiko112 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*@Multe*_
> Sadist........




Das ist selbst für einen Sadist noch abartig.


----------



## shorty 38 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Angeln können sie ja, aber Fußball spielen:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Boedchen (5. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Multe , datt hätt ich ja nun nicht gedacht 
Kannst ja gleich vorbeikommen und einem in die Ei..r treten ^^


----------



## Multe (5. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja, nun wo die Winterpause für viele beginnt ( für mich nicht ), habe ich mir so gedacht - weck sie vorher noch mal richtig auf.
So bekommt der eine oder andere Lust auf nächstes Jahr.
Man sieht, da schwimmen auch andere Kaliber rum vor Spodsbjerg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (9. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schöner Link Multe, mal sehen ob wir Sommer 2011 wieder da sein können...


----------



## smiley479 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo alle zusammen
das ist mein erster beitrag hier 
und ich wollt einfach mal fragen ob zufällig jemand zwischen dem 21.11 und 27.11 auch auf langeland zum angeln ist?
werde mit einem freund versuchen ein paar nette fänge zu machen .
hat jemand erfahrungen zu dieser jahreszeit
wo sind die besten spots vom ufer aus
und was beisst im moment am besten
darf man in dänemark mit lifebait angeln und wenn ja wo fängt man kleine herringe oder ähnliches
bin im moment noch in australien echt gutes angeln hier
gruss timo


----------



## tomytulpe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich möchte auch mein beileid aussprechen.ich kann es gut nachvollziehen ich hatte etwas ähnliches 2008 in der nordsee goot sei dank ohne verluste.für die zukunft alles gute


----------



## hanhjr (15. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@smiley479
ich bin zur gleichen Zeit auf Langeland und zwar in Bagenkop,
ist jetzt eine gute Jahreszeit zum Spinnfischen, gebe Dir per PN
mal meine Handy Nr., kannst Dich dann melden und wir gehen mal zusammen zum fischen


----------



## Upi (15. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind auch mit 8 Personen vom 19-22.11 in Bagenkop


----------



## Sauerland (16. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja, Ja diese Holländer,

sie können auch kistenweise Babydorsche fangen, habe ich leider in den letzten Jahren immer wieder erfahren können (müssen). Bilder gefällig?

Auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt, angeln macht spass, es sei denn man ist Fisch!!!!

S.


----------



## goeddoek (17. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na, wenn da mal nicht auch ein paar Niederländer dabei waren 

Es gibt überall solche und solche - leider 


@ Upi

Gröten naa Ostfreesland #h Maak dor watt van un vergeet neet us een moje Bericht of to leveern  #h :m


----------



## Multe (17. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, hast du schon eine ( oder ein paar mehr ) Mefo mit den Gummiteilen gefangen die ich dir gebracht habe??
Oder hast du die noch nicht an den Haken gehängt?
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (17. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Natürlich - jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich vergessen hatte |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Entschuldige, ich wollte Dir schon vor über zwei Wochen Bescheid geben !

Jo - die habe ich ausprobiert #h Und was soll ich sagen - die haben mich überzeugt. Schönen Dank noch mal :m
Werde aber weiterhin meistens mit der Fliegenrute losgehen


----------



## Upi (18. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ _*goeddoek
Ich werde mein bestes geben und die andern auch!
So gleich geht es nach Accumersiel 1600 Wattis graben! Jasses nä!
Wie ist das Wetter auf LL?
*_


----------



## pategrisen (18. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Jungs wo würdet ihr es probieren auf dem oberen teil
der insel eine meerforelle zu fangen?Ich fische auf Langeland schon seit mehr als 10 jahren und ich habe erst 2 meerforellen gefangen(in Botofte).
Außerdem wollt ich noch fragen was ihr vom Aso strand haltet?
Tight lines !
Lg Lasse


----------



## Upi (18. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So das Weltnaturerbe ist umgegraben ca. 1200-1400 Wattis sind es jetzt weniger!


----------



## Multe (18. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Pategisen, du meinst sicher Åsø Strand. Da lag in letzter Zeit der Tang richtig hoch und man konnte da kaum ans Wasser.
Für mich ist das ein typischer Frühjahrsplatz. Mit Botofte liegst du da nicht falsch.
Sollte der Wind jedoch zu stark auf dieser Seite sein, dann fahr lieber nach Dimesodde oder nach Ristinge Klint.
Willst du nicht in den Süden fahren, dann geh hoch nach Lille Copenhagen.
Jetzt würde ich dir zu dem Sandaalwobbler von Jørgen raten, denn der ist gerade im Moment besonders fängig. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg,
*                HAST DU SCHON EINEN SCHNEEMANN GEBAUT ???

*Das Wetter hat euch ja mal wieder richtig im Griff.Da ist wohl nichts mit einer Angeltour im Moment.
Aber so hast du ja etwas Zeit, dein Gerät für die neue Saison vorzubereiten.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (27. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

In der "langelandfreien" Zeit und gerade jetzt, wo die kalten Tage vor der Türe stehen, ist es schön, wenn man mal wieder etwas von Dorsch &Co zu sehen bekommt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogcsBGNAvws&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
Viel Spass.
Multe


----------



## goeddoek (28. November 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter #h

Nee, für'n Schneemann haben wir hier noch nicht genug Schnee. Brauch ich auch noch nicht, wenn ich an den letzten Winter denke  :q


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> In der "langelandfreien" Zeit und gerade jetzt, wo die kalten Tage vor der Türe stehen, ist es schön, wenn man mal wieder etwas von Dorsch &Co zu sehen bekommt.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogcsBGNAvws&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> Viel Spass.
> Multe


 
Hi Walter,

es ist nicht gut, wenn Du hier solche Links bringst, denn da bekommt man Heimweh nach der Ferne. Sehr schönes Video mit wirklich schönen Fischen.

Hoffentlich ist schnell wieder April.

GRuß Michael


----------



## Multe (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich will euch damit doch nur, den Winter über, etwas in Bewegung halten.
Es soll nur eine kleine Erinnerung sein, vielleicht *jetzt* schon mal neue Vorfächer bauen oder sich mal Gedanken über den nächste LL - Aufenthalt machen.
Was kann ich an meiner Angeltechnik ändern oder bin ich zufrieden mit dem Fang????
Jetzt habe ich für solche Sachen Zeit und muß mir nicht erst einen Tag vor der Abreise alles richten. -  Das klappt in der Regel nicht!!!!
viel Spass
Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe, 

langweilig wirds mir ganz sicher nicht. Im Moment bin ich gerade daran, meine kleine Rana etwas aufzufrischen.

Mein Angelzeug steht startklar im Schrank. Alles geputzt und sortiert. Natürlich machen Sohnemann ich uns immer wieder Gedanken üer evtl. Montagen usw. Natürlich wird das eine oder andere Tackle noch dazukommen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie sieht's denn z.Zt. auf Langeland aus? Schneemäßig und vor allem, ist die Ostküste noch eisfrei? Ich werde demnächst rauf fahren und wollte natürlich auch angeln.

Habe ich noch Chance auf ne Meerforelle?.....oder besser mit Buttlöffel und Wattwurm auf Flundern versuchen?

Für Brandungsangeln mit 2 Ruten, Dreibein ect. ist es mir eigentlich zu kalt. Lieber etwas aktiv sein.


  Andreas


----------



## Multe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, schaut mal hier was Klaus in seinem Netz hatte.http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=237
Gruß Multe


----------



## Upi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe,
ich kann wohl etwas davon lesen, aber nicht alles kannst du das näher beschreiben?? 7 Dezember und 18 Meter bekomme ich noch raus ab dann?


----------



## Multe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Upi, Klaus, das ist der Fischer in Spodsbjerg hat in seinem Netz in 18m Tiefe im Süden von  Langeland , einen Belugastör mit 148cm und ca. 20kg
gefangen.
Das ist der erste Fisch dieser Gattung, der in DK gefangen wurde. Der Stör wurde lebend gehältert und von Experten fotografiert und wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Upi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Feine Sache das der Fisch weiter schwimmt!
Und dir Danke!!!


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
wir waren dieses Jahr im September zum erstenmal auf Langeland,
wir möchten uns auf diesem Weg für eure zahlreichen Tipps bedeanken.#6Unser besonderer Dank geht an Multe.
Wir wünschen allen hier ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
P.S.
Bis zum nächsten mal auf Langeland
Petri


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Upi, Klaus, das ist der Fischer in Spodsbjerg hat in seinem Netz in 18m Tiefe im Süden von Langeland , einen Belugastör mit 148cm und ca. 20kg
> gefangen.
> Das ist der erste Fisch dieser Gattung, der in DK gefangen wurde. Der Stör wurde lebend gehältert und von Experten fotografiert und wieder zurückgesetzt.


 
...... ist ja echt der Wahnsinn!
Toll natürlich, dass dieses seltene Exemplar released wurde.

Wünsche allen Boardies ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest, nen guten Rutsch und viele Fische 2011.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Nur noch 116 Tage*


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

Dir und natürlich allen anderen Langelandfreunden wünsche ich ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch und viele große Langelanddorsche.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, auch ich wünsche euch ein frohes Weinachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und ein fischreiches 2011.
Mal sehen, was für *neue* Fischarten so im  nächsten Jahr vor LL gefangen werden.

Gruß Multe


----------



## goeddoek (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Glædelig Jul ! Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest *:m


----------



## Multe (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, tak i lige måde
med venlig hilsen Walter


----------



## Greenhorn (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Fest, in 2011 viele schöne Fische und vor allem gute Gesundheit!


----------



## Zanderman (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Frohe Weihnachten,*_|wavey:
auch aus dem verschneiten Ruhrgebiet allen Boardies mit euren Familien.

Super die Geschichte mit dem "Weihnachtsstör".

Bleibt gesund und bis bald auf unserer Insel...


----------



## Sauerland (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

niemals geht man so ganz ......

bei uns im Rheinland hat dieser Satz ein starkes Gewicht.

Ok, es interessiert wohl kaum jemand im Forum ob etwas geht oder kommt.

Für mich hat dieser Satz schon eine grosse Bedeutung. Als Rheinländer mit ständigen Wurzeln in DK, speziell Langeland und Fünen geht für mich eine Ära zu Ende.

Ich habe meine Zelte in dieser Region abgebrochen, für immer.

Viele Jahre habe ich mit meinem Boot die fangfreudigen Gründe zwischen Fünen, Lolland und Langeland befischt.

Häfen wie Bagenkop, Spodsbjerg, Lohals, Kerteminde etc. waren mein zuhause.

Ich habe in ca. 20 Jahren alle anglerischen Höhepunkte des Ostseeangelns geniessen dürfen.

Nun ist es vorbei.
Mein Boot bekommt einen neuen Liegeplatz in Deutschland, im westlichen Boddenberich von Rügen.

Der Grund meines Wechseln ist das kommerzielle Angelfischen vornehmlich auf Langeland, hier sind z.Z. alle Regeln der sozialen Angelfischerei verkommen.

Anzahl und Grösse der noch vorkommenden Dorsche werden von den Massen der s.g. Angler brachial niedergemacht.
Bootsverleiher poppen den Vermietungsbestand der Angelboote ins unermässliche fort, Regeln, die gibt es zwar in Dk, ab und zu wird auch mal geprüft, .....

Ein abschreckendes Beispiel für die Angelei vor Ort ist dieses Forum. Kritische Berichte werden vom verantwortlichen Moderator mit privaten Mails geahndet, ich habe mehrere solcher PN's gespeichert.
Vom Moderator werden  höfisch Fangbilder mit möglichst vielen totgeschlagenen Fisch, oft auf Wiesen ausgebreitet, gefordert und begrüsst.

Ich weise seit langem, auch in diesem Forum, auf die fatale Entwicklung der Fischbestände in und um Langeland, Fünen hin.

Man kann hier im Forum nachlesen welchen Beschimpfungen ich ausgeliefert war, einschliesslich seitens der Moderation.

Leider haben sich meine Prognosen bestätigt.

Da das Anglerbord ansonsten für mich in den anderen Bereichen eine hochanständige Internetseite ist, bitte ich die Redaktion mich mit meinem Username, Sauerland' zu löschen.
Vielleicht kommen wir unter anderen Bedingungen mal wieder zusammen (z.B. Lachse vor Rügen).

Gruss ans Bord, ausser dem mit der Pfeife, bleibt gesund und habt ein Herz für die Fische.


----------



## shorty 38 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,

ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr, viele dicke Dorsche auf LL und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter Eurem Kiel wünscht Euch Shorty.

Vielen Dank auch an die Mods für Eure nicht immer leichte Arbeit. Macht weiter so#6#6#6


----------



## goeddoek (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zu den, sagen wir unhaltbaren Sticheleien sag ich nichts 
Wer mich halbwegs kennt und sich ein paar Postings von S. anschaut, weiß, woran er ist 

Vielen Dank, Shorty !

Viel wichtiger #6

#h *Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes, glückliches neues Jahr* #h


----------



## Multe (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, den Wünschen von shorty 38 möchte ich mich anschliessen.
Auch dir Georg wünsche ich alles Gute im neuen Jahr und wenn es klappt, besuche ich dich mal wieder auf deiner schönen Insel.
Hast wieder einmal eine gute Arbeit gemacht im letzten Jahr. Vielen Dank.
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Langeland 2010 Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Herzlichen Dank Walter :m

So, neues Jahr, neue, tolle Erlebnisse auf Langeland. Hier gehts weiter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206577 |wavey:


----------

